# IVF February/March 2012



## SarahAK

I need cycle buddies :) Going for IVF consultation on the 3rd of February, who else is going for IVF in February?

Best of luck to all and lots of baby dust!!

*Currently going through IVF in February/March 2012:*

*SarahAK

Lisa84

PatsGirl

tigerfan

tickticktiff

katrus78

Goldy

Lucie73821

sienna1

Springy

berki

babyhope2011

Dannib247

Mmleo

KittyCat82

jappygirl76

clare79

Seoul

AmesLouise

babydrms

hockey24

linky

clare79

michelle01

CanAmFam

sarah10380

smiledreamer

KittyCat82

babyhopes13

Pink gerbera

kate32*


:dust::dust::dust::dust::​


----------



## Lisa84

I am hun :) I went for my app today and start as soon as AF arrives :) xxx


----------



## Lucie73821

I'll be starting Lupron on Feb 9th, with an estimated date for EC at the end of Feb.


----------



## sienna1

Hi ladies!
I'll also hope to start treatment this month (start stimming 2/24). Already have an issue that was unexpected. Had an SIS appt yesterday and dr found uterine polyps which have to be removed next week. It was surprising since I've had so many ultrasounds with IUIs this fall, didn't think anything would be wrong. I lost it yesterday, again realizing how things are happening to my body which I don't have a say in. Ugh, right now scared of the whole process, I wonder if I'll get to feel some excitement about it later.

Hope to get to support each other this month, this is harder than I thought it would be!


----------



## Springy

My consultation is feb 22nd! Most likely will cycle ASAP after that!!!


----------



## berki

Ah finally a Feb.March thread!!! I am so behind everyone in the Dec Jan Feb thread, I was just about to start a thread and then I found this one.

Anyways, I start the Suprafect nasal spray on Feb 10th, and am booked for a down reg check on Feb 23 and will start stimming that night if everything is good!!

Nice to meet you all!!


----------



## Lisa84

ooo so definately not long for you Berki :happydance: 

I'm just waiting for damn AF to arrive :grr: xxx


----------



## babyhope2011

hi ladies count me in to, i start nasal spray 6th feb

good luck ladies


----------



## Springy

Good news for me - my consultation was moved up to the 8th so NEXT week!!! REALLY hoping I can get started at the end of this cycle.


----------



## Lisa84

AF is being a bitch and not showing so looks like im gonna have to get provera which is goin to delay it another month! :( xx


----------



## berki

Lisa, AF was late for me this cycle too I think its nerves, being so anxious for it to come!!

Welcome Springy!!! :)

Babyhope, our cycles are so close together! yay!


----------



## Dannib247

Hi can I join started dr on the 29th jan everyone on the January thread is already in 2ww or there abouts 
Injection day 5 today waiting for af to arrive hopefully will be here on the 9th then I can start stims! 
Hope everyone is well x x


----------



## Lisa84

I doubt it hun. My PCOS means i can go months without one but i was hoping because i had a natural one last month i might just be lucky. 

Welcome Danni :hi: xx


----------



## KittyCat82

I'm a week in down regging, can I join? We are on round 2 for unexplained. Bit of a rollercoaster last time! Anyone else on round 2,3 etc? Anyone else unexplained? X x


----------



## Springy

KittyCat82 said:


> I'm a week in down regging, can I join? We are on round 2 for unexplained. Bit of a rollercoaster last time! Anyone else on round 2,3 etc? Anyone else unexplained? X x

It will be only number 1 for me but I'm unexplained .... I find the diagnosis SO hard.


----------



## KittyCat82

So frustrating isn't it Springy?! How long you been ttc? x


----------



## Lucie73821

So glad to see lots of new faces here! :wave: 

Sounds like quite a few of us will be on the same schedule. :) I start my down regging in just one week!


----------



## Springy

KittyCat82 said:


> So frustrating isn't it Springy?! How long you been ttc? x

November 2009 we started ntnp want and then in march 2010 we started charting and timing things .... Started seeing the fertility specialist in September 2010 and spent all of 2011 at the clinic doing 4 failed IUI, 1 timed intercourse cycle and a laproscopy. All with no explanation and no success. After our second IUI with injectable we were given the option of one more IUI which to me was a waste of money, or we were told to move onto IVF. In December we opted to switch clinics so thats where things stand now and we will start IVF ASAP once we meet with the new re next week.


----------



## KittyCat82

You sound pretty similar to us springy-we started ntnp jan 2010, started timing etc march /April 2010. Started seeing FS October 2010. Had 3 months of clomid with tracking Jan-mar 2011 which did nothing more than I was doing already but made me feel awful so refused to do 3 more months. Was told therefore to come back in 6 months to start IUI but got fed up so paid for a private cycle in July 2011 which was ok. I didn't respond brilliantly and then on EC day they couldnt access my left ovary as bowel was in the way! Very upsetting but they got 3 eggs all fertilised and 2 good quality were put back on day 2 but bfn sadly. So going with our nhs round now at different clinic. I have made a lot of lifestyle changes since last Ivf, mainly to do with work which I hope will help. Ivf is a good diagnostic tool for unexplained tho x


----------



## clare79

SarahAK said:


> I need cycle buddies :) Going for IVF consultation on the 3rd of February, who else is going for IVF in February?
> 
> Best of luck to all and lots of baby dust!!

hi, ive got a first consultation appointment on thursday for ivf. Im wanting to egg share too..


----------



## Springy

KittyCat82 said:


> You sound pretty similar to us springy-we started ntnp jan 2010, started timing etc march /April 2010. Started seeing FS October 2010. Had 3 months of clomid with tracking Jan-mar 2011 which did nothing more than I was doing already but made me feel awful so refused to do 3 more months. Was told therefore to come back in 6 months to start IUI but got fed up so paid for a private cycle in July 2011 which was ok. I didn't respond brilliantly and then on EC day they couldnt access my left ovary as bowel was in the way! Very upsetting but they got 3 eggs all fertilised and 2 good quality were put back on day 2 but bfn sadly. So going with our nhs round now at different clinic. I have made a lot of lifestyle changes since last Ivf, mainly to do with work which I hope will help. Ivf is a good diagnostic tool for unexplained tho x

This time will you try to push for a later transfer? I know we are pushing for a day 5 blast transfer unless there is something that indicates on day 3 that they should go back.

What drugs are you using?

I used Gonal F for two of my injectable cycles and I responded really well the first time - I had 5 to 7 follicles release but had upwards of 12 brewing! So then when they had me do another cycle with them the cut the dose in half and I hardly responded - had only 2 follicles and only 1 of them released, boy did I ever feel like that was a total waste of $1500!!!!!

Will be interesting to see how aggressive they are with me when I do IVF and what protocol they use!


----------



## KittyCat82

Yeah springy the plan this time is to up the stimming meds and try and get more eggs and get them to blast to see if they are having problems later down the line . However, this clinic (nhs cycle) say the generally only let them go to blast if they get over 5 eggs but I'll be pushing for it! X


----------



## Seoul

Hoping AF will come mid February and start all of the IVF fun stuff then so nervous :wacko::dust:


----------



## berki

Hey girls just checking in to say Hi!! I kinda lost my place in this thread but I promise to follow better starting now!!! I start my suprafect on Friday! So soon!!! Getting excited and I swear by the acupuncture, although I dont super enjoy it at the time, I have been feeling much more relaxed!!! Hope everyone is well :)

Springy THREE DAYS!!


----------



## AmesLouise

Hi Ladies-
We will be starting our 1st IVF cycle as soon as I start my cycle. I am currently in the process of miscarrying. I am super excited about moving forward!!!
I really don't know what to expect. I do know she will put me on the pill first, then 20 day of injectibles! Yuck! I forgot to ask how many time per day I will have to inject myself! 
I really look forward to getting to know all you gals!


----------



## Springy

berki said:


> Hey girls just checking in to say Hi!! I kinda lost my place in this thread but I promise to follow better starting now!!! I start my suprafect on Friday! So soon!!! Getting excited and I swear by the acupuncture, although I dont super enjoy it at the time, I have been feeling much more relaxed!!! Hope everyone is well :)
> 
> Springy THREE DAYS!!

Friday will be here before you know it!! This is finally starting!!!!!! :happydance:



AmesLouise said:


> Hi Ladies-
> We will be starting our 1st IVF cycle as soon as I start my cycle. I am currently in the process of miscarrying. I am super excited about moving forward!!!
> I really don't know what to expect. I do know she will put me on the pill first, then 20 day of injectibles! Yuck! I forgot to ask how many time per day I will have to inject myself!
> I really look forward to getting to know all you gals!

Hi Ames :hi: welcome. Sorry to hear about the m/c :hugs: look forward to getting to know you!


----------



## berki

Springy- I know and your appt is soooo soon!!!! That is so exciting you have to text me right after!!! haha

Ames- sorry about the m/c, the amount of injections you have to give yourself daily depends on your clinic and on your response!! Your RE will be able to give you a better idea!!!

AFM, 4 days till Suprafect!


----------



## Springy

berki said:


> Springy- I know and your appt is soooo soon!!!! That is so exciting you have to text me right after!!! haha
> 
> Ames- sorry about the m/c, the amount of injections you have to give yourself daily depends on your clinic and on your response!! Your RE will be able to give you a better idea!!!
> 
> AFM, 4 days till Suprafect!

LESS THAN 48 HOURS NOW!!!! I'm nervous, excited and scared all at the same time!! Not to worry I'll send a text as soon as I get home :hugs:

Are you picking up your meds today?


----------



## berki

I am picking them up on Wednesday because my acupuncture appt is right beside the pharmacy!!.. 

cant wait for my text :)


----------



## Springy

berki said:


> I am picking them up on Wednesday because my acupuncture appt is right beside the pharmacy!!..
> 
> cant wait for my text :)

Wednesday will be a BUSY day for us!!!!! I am also going to get my Rubella booster on Wednesday. I read an article that Canada Public Health indicates only 1 month of not getting pregnant is enough after getting the vaccination so I'm good to go with getting it Wednesday and then starting the IVF after!


----------



## babydrms

Hi ladies - I def know some of the names in here. I'm kind of a borderline February girl (had my ER on 2/5).

Springy - some people will never develop the rubella antibodies, so weird. Good luck with the appt, I will be thinking of you. 

Berki - yayee for friday, the nasal spray is five times a day, right? That is a lot!!

Anyways, good luck everyone.


----------



## Lucie73821

Picked up all our meds and had our meds training today. Will go in Thursday morning for a baseline scan and if all is well, will start down regging that night!


----------



## berki

Lucie, I have my training on Thrusday too!!! We are on the same schedule!

Babydrms- I know sooo soon now woohoo, yep 5 times a day for 15 days.. def a lot.. haha

Springy- Wed will be a good day, can't wait to hear from you!!!!


----------



## Lisa84

I'm not having the nasal spray but a daily injection instead :( xx


----------



## Springy

babydrms said:


> Hi ladies - I def know some of the names in here. I'm kind of a borderline February girl (had my ER on 2/5).
> 
> Springy - some people will never develop the rubella antibodies, so weird. Good luck with the appt, I will be thinking of you.
> 
> Berki - yayee for friday, the nasal spray is five times a day, right? That is a lot!!
> 
> Anyways, good luck everyone.

You can be the first February BFP!!!! Interesting that some people will never develop them .... I'll ask tomorrow if its even worth my getting the booster shot!



Lucie73821 said:


> Picked up all our meds and had our meds training today. Will go in Thursday morning for a baseline scan and if all is well, will start down regging that night!

Very exciting Lucie! I've stalked you silently via Titi and SG journals. SO excited for you to get started!!!



berki said:


> Lucie, I have my training on Thrusday too!!! We are on the same schedule!
> 
> Babydrms- I know sooo soon now woohoo, yep 5 times a day for 15 days.. def a lot.. haha
> 
> Springy- Wed will be a good day, can't wait to hear from you!!!!

I'll update as soon as we're out!


----------



## hockey24

Hello Ladies - can I join you??

Starting my first IVF this month. On BCP's right now until the 13th and will start stimming on 2/18. 

Excited to be moving forward!! Can't wait to see some of the BFP's come from the ladies that are already started this month.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## berki

Welcome hockey. I hope you have an easy journey (or at least as easy as IVF gets)

Springy, I just wrote back to you in another thread but forgot to tell you that no I was so disappointed to get a white winter cup, they must be trying to use them all up, they gave me my grande in a venti cup!!!!

Lisa I think Id rather the injection once a day then trying to remember and take a nasal spray five times a day...

Babydrms- you are going to be our FIRST (of many) BFPS!!!


----------



## Lisa84

berki said:


> Lisa I think Id rather the injection once a day then trying to remember and take a nasal spray five times a day...

I asked my FS why they didn't use the nasal spray as i had heard most ppl use that and they said that they prefered injections for that reason. once it's done its done. She said they had too many women ringing in worried that they hadn't sprayed enough or at the correct time etc xxx


----------



## linky

Hi Guys is it ok if I join your thread. I start my down reg nasal this Sat 11th Feb. First time at IVF. DH has a very low sperm count, last count was 1.2m. We are having NHS funded ICSI at Bourn Hall.

I have got DH to stop smoking, and we are eating healthy, going to gym etc etc. Trying to be positive about everything, i think its the only mind set to have really , i just cant wait to get started.

Good luck to all you lovely ladies.

xxx


----------



## berki

Welcome and best of luck to you Linky, you will def find good support here!


----------



## clare79

Hi ladies I've got my first consultation appointment tomorrow for egg-share ivf. I'm excited and scared at same time. 
Ive got my fxed we all get our bfp's this year. Xx


----------



## Lucie73821

:wave: Hello to all the new additions to the thread. 

Well assuming everything goes well at tomorrow's us, I will start down regging tomorrow night. I am getting SOOOOO nervous.:wacko:


----------



## linky

Morning ladies, just wondering if anyone has made changes in eating, excerise etc to prepare for the ivf.

Ive got my hubby to stop smoking, after lots of nagging and making him feel guilty, he finally gave into me lol. We are also eating lots more fruit, veg and salads, im sick of the stuff. Im also eating a few brazil nuts every day and taking a spoon of rating 15 manuka honey as i have heard honey is good for fertility.

love to hear your tips.

xx


----------



## Lisa84

I am eating LOADS of fruit and veg, OH has upping the fruit and veg but nowhere near as much as me. Not too bothered about that as he has grade A swimmers. 

We have both cut out alcohol and i've also cut out caffiene. 

I am trying to lose weight before it starts so joined SW again and go to the gym at least 3 times a week.

As i have PCOS i also want to help with egg quality so i'm eating loads of protein and take omega 3 fish oils every day xxx


----------



## linky

yep we have given up alcohol aswell, (well me more then him), ive not had a drink since new years eve. Its amazing how much our social life revolves around drinking, every weekend someone is inviting us out, we have to make excuses to not go, just wanna avoid the situtation where they ask "why im not drinking", and then assume im pregnant, im sure you have all been there .


----------



## berki

oh Linky I am going through the same thing, although not as bad cause I dont drink very often anyways, I often go to dinner or parties and end up being the DD (I have never been much of a drinker) but DH always gets a beer for dinner etc and neither of us have had a drink since NYE either, and its a pain to explain, you can only "be on antibiotcs" for so long... haha but its all worth it...
DH has been eating better and taking vitamins (since we are dealing with MFI), we have both given up drinking and caffeine ( neither of us were big caffeine ppl anyways) and DH has been exercising more as well hoping to help get the best quality sample for our cycle.

I picked up my suprafect yesterday and my ASA, both of them start tomorrow and DH and I have our cycle and injection teaching at the clinic this afternoon!


----------



## Springy

DH and I have both really cut back on alcohol, haven't totally cut it out, but maybe drink 1 or 2 a week now, if that! Our physician did tell us since we are unexplained that drinking in moderation isn't an issue. We were also told this about caffeine. I am down to drinking 2/3 decaf and once I start IVF I will go to straight decaf. Hubby only drinks one cup of coffee a day too so neither of us were at caffeine levels which would affect fertility.

We are both eating healthier & going to the gym. I have also started taking Coenzyme Q10 800 mg a day, 400 mg in the morning and 400 mg at night. This helps with egg quality so figured it can't hurt to try it!!!


----------



## Springy

Lucie73821 said:


> :wave: Hello to all the new additions to the thread.
> 
> Well assuming everything goes well at tomorrow's us, I will start down regging tomorrow night. I am getting SOOOOO nervous.:wacko:

:wohoo::wohoo:GOOD luck with the down regging! Are you using suprefact?


----------



## hockey24

We have reduced our alcohol intake - but not eliminated entirely. Our FS said - a glass of wine here and there might be necessary to help us relax but to keep it in moderation. 

I've also been hitting the gym hard since our last failed IUI in order to lose some of the weight I gained doing all the meds for IUI's. All the meds make it hard to exercise as bouncing around is hard on the full ovaries. 

Also made my DH stop smoking cigars - which was tough.


----------



## michelle01

Can I join in here too? I started down regging on Jan 30 and tomorrow is my first ultrasound and bloodwork appt; should start stimming tomorrow night with Follistum and Menopur. I was so freaked out to start the injections because I absolutely hate needles, but I found icing beforehand for a few minutes made things easier for me. I have had no side effects from the Lupron whatsoever, other then maybe a little more cramping when my cycle just started.

I am excited to start stimming, but very nervous as well! This is my first IVF cycle!

Good Luck to everyone this month!!!


----------



## babydrms

We definitely cut down on alcohol, but since we are social drinkers - we just been avoiding. I def had a glass of wine here and there during the stimming process but I rarely finished it. I was honostly so thirsty all the time, I found it difficult to drink. Now of course I am on hiadous until post-transfer beta. Caffeine I been cutting out gradually. I started with half-calf and from there went down. My RE said I can have 1 solid cup of coffee a day and she didn't care it that was two half-caf's. DH doesn't drink it so it was not difficult for him. After retrieval I had strict instructions to stay away from caffeine and I have been because it can lead to OHSS...BTW, everyone should stock up on gatorade and coconut water. DH doesn't know how to find coconut water and I would much rather be drinking that than gatorade with it's artificial everything!


----------



## berki

babydrms- sp excited to hear how your transfer goes tomorrow :) good luck!!! Did you decide how many you are going to put back, I think you were leaning towards 2?


----------



## babydrms

berki said:


> babydrms- sp excited to hear how your transfer goes tomorrow :) good luck!!! Did you decide how many you are going to put back, I think you were leaning towards 2?

Thanks, we have to be there at 8:40 am...I think if we have a perfect blast we are just going to do one. We have talked about it a lot and I have not felt great since I started stimming...I am worried that if I end up with a complicated twin pregnancy I will regret the decision to have two put back. That being said, we are going to follow the advice of the RE and if they think we should do two, then we will. In that case, the risk would be outwayed by the fallout of having a failed cycle. 

Kind of nervous...I really didn't like one of the nurses at my retrieval and really hope I don't see her again.


----------



## Lucie73821

Springy said:


> Lucie73821 said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Hello to all the new additions to the thread.
> 
> Well assuming everything goes well at tomorrow's us, I will start down regging tomorrow night. I am getting SOOOOO nervous.:wacko:
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo:GOOD luck with the down regging! Are you using suprefact?Click to expand...

Thanks Springy! I'll be using Lupron. 

Got the all clear at my apt this morning, so in a little over a half an hour, we will be doing our first Lupron shot! 

Good luck for your transfer tomorrow babydrms!


----------



## berki

babydrms... Send me a pm and let me know how you make out, I am not gonna be around much this weekend as the inlaws are visiting ! I am totally thinking the same way that you are!! Best of luck!! Have a good weekend everyone!!


----------



## CanAmFam

New in this thread, had my second EC today. Have severe OHSS but doing well. Have 31 eggs this time around. Hoping for good quality. Waiting on a call tomorrow for fertilization. Good luck to all of you. Hoping this is my last retrieval. Things steam rolled out of control very quickly and unexpectedly. I don't think any step of all of this will every be easy for me.


----------



## sarah10380

i'm new to this thread too...thought i'd jump over here from the jan ivf thread. i have been stimming for the past 11 days and i trigger tonight...in 40 min :). my ER is on Saturday morning. i'm nervous.

Good luck tomorrow babydrms

CanAmFam - will you be doing an egg transfer this round, or will they hold off because your ohss? i'm sorry you have that, are you in a lot of pain?


----------



## CanAmFam

Not sure on transfer yet. Have to see embryo quality and how I'm recovering. I had OHSS in june but it was mild and tolerable this time was more scary. I was having heart trouble and they do think that my E2 was close to 6000 by surgery time. Thankfully i've been able to recover quite well with my cabergoline and fluids. They said they will do a Transfer if my health looks good. As for my ovaries, they feel a ton better. The retrieval was tougher and I have pain from the aspirations. I have more bleeding than I should but I point the finger at an eager Doctor.( had no bleeding in june retrieval with different doctor-mine was on vacation!) So taking it easy and hoping for fantstic numbers tomorrow. 

The pain is worse at night. Working with the hyperstimu!ation was terrible. Work with three year olds and by Wednesday I couldn't do anything other than stand. 

Good luck all of you. I'm hoping for lots of totsicles to avoid further retreivals


----------



## Springy

Hope the OHSS clears up and you can transfer this month! If not I'll keep my fingers crossed for a successful FET. 

Look forward to hearing the fertilization report.

Babydr - GOOD LUCK with the transfer! Can't wait to hear how it goes and how many you put back. All my fingers and toes are crossed for you girl!!!!


----------



## babydrms

It was a rough SET of a Perfect blast (they all kept commenting on how pretty it was - you could see the fetal pole and what will become placenta - CRAZY!) They recommended one, and we aren't trying to push fate any further at this point.


----------



## berki

ya soo excited, I am with you about not tempting fate!!

Were you able to get some frosties :)

Cant wait until your beta girl!


----------



## babydrms

berki said:


> ya soo excited, I am with you about not tempting fate!!
> 
> Were you able to get some frosties :)
> 
> Cant wait until your beta girl!

Yep, we will have between 2-5 frosties - depending how things progress the next couple days.


----------



## Springy

babydrms said:


> berki said:
> 
> 
> ya soo excited, I am with you about not tempting fate!!
> 
> Were you able to get some frosties :)
> 
> Cant wait until your beta girl!
> 
> Yep, we will have between 2-5 frosties - depending how things progress the next couple days.Click to expand...

Awesome news!!!! How much further are they taking them before freezing them??? Normally here they freeze on day 5 max day 6.


----------



## babydrms

Springy said:


> babydrms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> berki said:
> 
> 
> ya soo excited, I am with you about not tempting fate!!
> 
> Were you able to get some frosties :)
> 
> Cant wait until your beta girl!
> 
> Yep, we will have between 2-5 frosties - depending how things progress the next couple days.Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome news!!!! How much further are they taking them before freezing them??? Normally here they freeze on day 5 max day 6.Click to expand...

The last possible day thy will freeze is day 7 in our lab. They will wait and see if some of the others will catch up and then call us with the final report. Having a hard time being a couch potato today - DH keep s telling me to sit down, lol!


----------



## SarahAK

Hi Lisa!

All the best for your cycle! How are things going? I've been on 225 units of Gonal F since the 4th of Feb. Have an ultrasound on the 13th to check how things have been. My E2 (Estradiol) on the 9th was 45 I don't know how good that is :s 

xx



Lisa84 said:


> I am hun :) I went for my app today and start as soon as AF arrives :) xxx


----------



## SarahAK

Hi Lucie :)

Hope everything is going well for you! I'm on Gonal f 225 units and so far so good. My ER will also be around the end of February.

All the best!! 

xx


Lucie73821 said:


> I'll be starting Lupron on Feb 9th, with an estimated date for EC at the end of Feb.


----------



## SarahAK

Hi Sienna!

Sorry to hear about your polyps, such unexpected issues can really bring you down, but never lose hope! It's good they were found when they were, if they had gone unnoticed there could have been complications later.

Before my current protocol/treatment for IVF started, I had also become disheartened due to two failed IUI's and I decided to go to a few other doctors for opinions and one of them told me that my uterus was too small to hold a pregnancy - ever. So it was impossible for me to ever have my own babies. You can imagine how I must have felt, I had NEVER thought of this issue before and had not been told about it during the two IUIs!

But what that did was make me seek help in that direction. I decided to get yet another opinion (I ended up getting two), explained my full situation to the doctors and they both told me that my uterus was indeed smaller than normal due to my hormonal problem but it wasn't too small to hold a pregnancy and that I should by all means go ahead with IVF and here I am today, feeling quite hopeful :)

Hope this will be a happy healthy fresh new start for you along with everyone else here and we all will have some good news to share and hear in a couple of weeks!

xx




sienna1 said:


> Hi ladies!
> I'll also hope to start treatment this month (start stimming 2/24). Already have an issue that was unexpected. Had an SIS appt yesterday and dr found uterine polyps which have to be removed next week. It was surprising since I've had so many ultrasounds with IUIs this fall, didn't think anything would be wrong. I lost it yesterday, again realizing how things are happening to my body which I don't have a say in. Ugh, right now scared of the whole process, I wonder if I'll get to feel some excitement about it later.
> 
> Hope to get to support each other this month, this is harder than I thought it would be!


----------



## SarahAK

Best of luck Springy!! Do keep us posted!




Springy said:


> My consultation is feb 22nd! Most likely will cycle ASAP after that!!!


----------



## SarahAK

Best of luck Berki!

Keep us all posted :) Lots of baby dust your way!

PS. I never needed suprafect because I have (almost) no hormones to begin with :-/ I'm a little nervous because of that since I'll be needing a lot of medicines to help me through the initial stages of pregnancy if this cycle is successful (hopefully). Wonder if there's anyone else here with a similar problem!

:dust::dust::dust:




berki said:


> Ah finally a Feb.March thread!!! I am so behind everyone in the Dec Jan Feb thread, I was just about to start a thread and then I found this one.
> 
> Anyways, I start the Suprafect nasal spray on Feb 10th, and am booked for a down reg check on Feb 23 and will start stimming that night if everything is good!!
> 
> Nice to meet you all!!


----------



## SarahAK

Babyhope, All the best hun!! :dust::dust:



babyhope2011 said:


> hi ladies count me in to, i start nasal spray 6th feb
> 
> good luck ladies


----------



## SarahAK

Hi AmesLouise!

Welcome to the thread :)

Usually they suppress your hormones using something like Suprafect, it is in the form of a injection or nasal spray. Then you are given hormones (FSH) to stimulate your ovaries to produce multiple follicles. You are supposed to inject yourself once a day, whatever the dose. I am currently taking 225 units of Gonal F which is equal to three ampules. I mix the powder of the three vials into one solvent (water) provided and inject myself with it. It says in the literature with Gonal F that a maximum of 3 vials can be mixed in one solvent (water), so if I had needed a higher dose I would have needed two injections but both of them together. Hope this helps!!

:dust::dust:



AmesLouise said:


> Hi Ladies-
> We will be starting our 1st IVF cycle as soon as I start my cycle. I am currently in the process of miscarrying. I am super excited about moving forward!!!
> I really don't know what to expect. I do know she will put me on the pill first, then 20 day of injectibles! Yuck! I forgot to ask how many time per day I will have to inject myself!
> I really look forward to getting to know all you gals!


----------



## SarahAK

All the best Sarah and welcome aboard! xx



sarah10380 said:


> i'm new to this thread too...thought i'd jump over here from the jan ivf thread. i have been stimming for the past 11 days and i trigger tonight...in 40 min :). my ER is on Saturday morning. i'm nervous.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow babydrms
> 
> CanAmFam - will you be doing an egg transfer this round, or will they hold off because your ohss? i'm sorry you have that, are you in a lot of pain?


----------



## SarahAK

Hi CanAm, Welcome aboard and sorry to hear about your OHSS.. I hope you feel better soon and hope this cycle works out for you :)
xx



CanAmFam said:


> Not sure on transfer yet. Have to see embryo quality and how I'm recovering. I had OHSS in june but it was mild and tolerable this time was more scary. I was having heart trouble and they do think that my E2 was close to 6000 by surgery time. Thankfully i've been able to recover quite well with my cabergoline and fluids. They said they will do a Transfer if my health looks good. As for my ovaries, they feel a ton better. The retrieval was tougher and I have pain from the aspirations. I have more bleeding than I should but I point the finger at an eager Doctor.( had no bleeding in june retrieval with different doctor-mine was on vacation!) So taking it easy and hoping for fantstic numbers tomorrow.
> 
> The pain is worse at night. Working with the hyperstimu!ation was terrible. Work with three year olds and by Wednesday I couldn't do anything other than stand.
> 
> Good luck all of you. I'm hoping for lots of totsicles to avoid further retreivals


----------



## SarahAK

And welcome aboard Michelle, Hockey and Babydrms!!

:dust: to all!!


----------



## SarahAK

I haven't discussed with my RE yet about what stage the embryos will/should be transferred.. what do you girls suggest? What are your opinions and what have you gathered after your research?

As far as I have read it is said that the pregnancy rates is essentially the same for day 3 and day 5 transfers, very slightly higher for day 5 transfers.

It is said that by day 5 some of the fertilised and growing embryos give up, only the strongest make it to day 5 hence they have a better chance of survival resulting in a positive pregnancy.

The thing is, that even if they are all transferred on day 3, the weaker ones will not grow further anyway.. so why wait till day 5 to sift out the weak ones? But on the other hand, transferring on day 5 might help reduce the chance of multiple pregnancies, since you'll be transferring a smaller number of embryos since each one has a chance to stick and grow..

:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


what should be done??


----------



## PatsGirl

Hello Ladies! I wanted to introduce myself and thank babydrms for suggesting i come over to this thread! I had past posts in New to IVF thread. But i might as well start posting here since....... I am doing IVF in February :happydance:.
I was approved to be in a study for ivf in Dec. Fast fwd to Feb, I went in for my day 3 bloodwork and u/s yesterday (Friday). I started my injections, (menopur and bravelle) last night and was told to take prenatal pills as well. This is soooooooo exciting! I just thank God we got the opportunity to get in a study that covers the entire cost of IVF and the chance to get pregnant with assistance. I pray everyday that the first time around works! 
I have to take the injections everynight until monday night. I go in for bloodwork and u/s on Tuesday. Will keep you ladies updated. :thumbup:


----------



## berki

Hey my clinic strongly believes that if an embryo doesn't make it to 5 days that it wouldnt have taken on 3 days anyways... who knows but they really push for 5 day transfers!!!


----------



## smiledreamer

can i be nosey and ask u ladies wht ur fsh and amh levels are?X


----------



## Springy

My clinic is like Berki - they only do day 5 and only in very rare cases will do day 3. 

I am pushing for a day 5 and I actually left my last clinic partly because they pushed day 3 and I wanted day 5.

There are some who believe if it was going to make it to day 5 it will do it in a dish or the body but I guess I want to know it has made it in the dish to give my overall chave the best shot.


----------



## Lucie73821

:wave: Hello to the new additions to the thread! 

SarahAK, my clinic does both 3 and 5 day transfers. We were told it's something that's decided last minute, depending on the quality of the embryos.


----------



## Lucie73821

Sorry double post....


----------



## smiledreamer

hey lucie thats wot mine said
my clinics got a policy that if 3 or under embies are left on day 2, they do a day 2 transferx


----------



## Springy

smiledreamer said:


> can i be nosey and ask u ladies wht ur fsh and amh levels are?X

Hi Smiledreamer - I just had my AMH done last week so won't know my results till the 23rd at my follow up appointment. My FSH levels were never elevated but we figured it couldn't hurt to have the AMH done.

I think the highest my FSH ever came back at was 9.6 other times it was 6 or 7ish.


----------



## babydrms

AmesLouise said:


> Hi Ladies-
> We will be starting our 1st IVF cycle as soon as I start my cycle. I am currently in the process of miscarrying. I am super excited about moving forward!!!
> I really don't know what to expect. I do know she will put me on the pill first, then 20 day of injectibles! Yuck! I forgot to ask how many time per day I will have to inject myself!
> I really look forward to getting to know all you gals!


20 days of injectables is a really long time unless you start with Lupron...otherwise people usually stim between 9-12 days or so. As far as number of injections...I did two injects (gonal f and menopur) for the first 5 days and then I added the ganirelix to make three a day. Thankfully for me I did them all at the same time of day - in the evening. However, I have noticed some gals using Follistim do twice daily injections of that med. So it all depends really on what protocol they put you on. 




SarahAK said:


> I haven't discussed with my RE yet about what stage the embryos will/should be transferred.. what do you girls suggest? What are your opinions and what have you gathered after your research?
> 
> As far as I have read it is said that the pregnancy rates is essentially the same for day 3 and day 5 transfers, very slightly higher for day 5 transfers.
> 
> It is said that by day 5 some of the fertilised and growing embryos give up, only the strongest make it to day 5 hence they have a better chance of survival resulting in a positive pregnancy.
> 
> The thing is, that even if they are all transferred on day 3, the weaker ones will not grow further anyway.. so why wait till day 5 to sift out the weak ones? But on the other hand, transferring on day 5 might help reduce the chance of multiple pregnancies, since you'll be transferring a smaller number of embryos since each one has a chance to stick and grow..
> 
> :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> 
> what should be done??


Our clinic also prefers day 5 transfers, which was nice because by day 5 we could see a perfect blast and felt confident in our decision to only transfer 1, where we might have been more inclined to have two put back at day three because they haven't declared themselves as much yet - which ones are best, etc. 




PatsGirl said:


> Hello Ladies! I wanted to introduce myself and thank babydrms for suggesting i come over to this thread! I had past posts in New to IVF thread. But i might as well start posting here since....... I am doing IVF in February :happydance:.
> I was approved to be in a study for ivf in Dec. Fast fwd to Feb, I went in for my day 3 bloodwork and u/s yesterday (Friday). I started my injections, (menopur and bravelle) last night and was told to take prenatal pills as well. This is soooooooo exciting! I just thank God we got the opportunity to get in a study that covers the entire cost of IVF and the chance to get pregnant with assistance. I pray everyday that the first time around works!
> I have to take the injections everynight until monday night. I go in for bloodwork and u/s on Tuesday. Will keep you ladies updated. :thumbup:


That is amazing that you get to be in a clinical trial - What a relief to not have to pay for it!



smiledreamer said:


> can i be nosey and ask u ladies wht ur fsh and amh levels are?X

I had an amh of 1.2(ish) and an FSH of 12(ish)...which evidently can mean nothing. It is supposedly indicative of dimished reserve and low egg quality. Well, I not only stimmed well - 16 eggs retrieved. 15 were mature enough to be fertilized, 11 embryos formed which then resulted in 5-6 blasts (possibly even more - still waiting on that call)...These numbers are all were in line with a normal healthy woman. Not someone who has diminished reserve. The one difference it will make, since I could possible end up with premature ovarian failure - we will not use our frosties if this bean does not stick. We would do another fresh round and save those for a possible second child in case my ovaries do shut own before we get that chance.


----------



## sarah10380

Thanks for the welcome Sarah AK :)

My clinic also prefers 5 day transfers

I had my ER this morning and they got 16 eggs, we will find out the fertilization report tomorrow. fx'd!


----------



## babydrms

sarah10380 said:


> Thanks for the welcome Sarah AK :)
> 
> My clinic also prefers 5 day transfers
> 
> I had my ER this morning and they got 16 eggs, we will find out the fertilization report tomorrow. fx'd!

Nice, 16 is great number :winkwink:. I look forward to hearing your report. Now get some rest!!


----------



## sarah10380

thank babydrms...i hope my report turns out like yours :) Are you on bed rest at all?
i'm definitley getting a lot of rest today and my dh has been so sweet waiting on me.


----------



## kate32

I will be starting my stim meds next Friday 2/17.


----------



## babydrms

sarah10380 said:


> thank babydrms...i hope my report turns out like yours :) Are you on bed rest at all?
> i'm definitley getting a lot of rest today and my dh has been so sweet waiting on me.

I rested all day yesterday (my doc had me take valium to settle down my uterus and it made me super sleepy). I was a little bit more active today - made muffins, went to dinner with fam, but tried to sit a much as possible. Honostly, I had bedrest since last Sunday (well I went back to work wednesday ended up sick and went home). So I was ready to get out a little. Tomorrow will be my first day back to work since transfer and (hopefully) my first full day since retrieval. I recommend taking a good amount of time off. I felt pretty cruddy. How are you feeling? 




kate32 said:


> I will be starting my stim meds next Friday 2/17.

Exciting!! Good luck!


----------



## sarah10380

babydrms said:


> sarah10380 said:
> 
> 
> thank babydrms...i hope my report turns out like yours :) Are you on bed rest at all?
> i'm definitley getting a lot of rest today and my dh has been so sweet waiting on me.
> 
> I rested all day yesterday (my doc had me take valium to settle down my uterus and it made me super sleepy). I was a little bit more active today - made muffins, went to dinner with fam, but tried to sit a much as possible. Honostly, I had bedrest since last Sunday (well I went back to work wednesday ended up sick and went home). So I was ready to get out a little. Tomorrow will be my first day back to work since transfer and (hopefully) my first full day since retrieval. I recommend taking a good amount of time off. I felt pretty cruddy. How are you feeling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kate32 said:
> 
> 
> I will be starting my stim meds next Friday 2/17.Click to expand...
> 
> Exciting!! Good luck!Click to expand...

i'm ok...still pretty crampy this morning. i've kept the heating pad on though. the embriologist called this morning and of the 16 eggs they were able to ICSI 15 of them (just like you :)) and of those 15, 12 are embryos now....i hope thats a good number. so i'll more than likely have a 5 day transfer which will be on thursday. i"m taking off friday and then i'll have the whole weekend plus monday (presidents day) to rest. I work for a bank so we get every holiday off which i guess makes up for only the 10 days of vacation i get all year.


----------



## berki

Hey Smile my FSH and LH were both 6.5... not sure about AMH?
on Day 3 of the nasal spray and raelly feeling the effects today i am WIPED and having some major hot flashes! Hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## kate32

Hi Ladies, 
I will also be starting my 1st stim day Feb. I start 2/17. This will be my 1st time doing IVF. I don't know anyone else going through this right now so it will be nice to be able to talk with people going through something similar. I'm definately nervous for the injections.


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi ladies sorry not been on much. I've got my first scan tomorrow to see if I can start stimming-been down regging for 18 days now but ad is still here (day 6) so I reckon they will want me to down reg for another week-just want to get on with stimming now! So tired and headachey! x


----------



## KittyCat82

Af not ad! x


----------



## CanAmFam

our fertilization report was decent, 

24 of the 31 were mature. 17 took. 

today's 3 day check wasnt what i wanted but we are still rolling. 
6 @ grade 1.5 with 2 of those showing early compaction, and 
[email protected] grade 2 with 1 of them showing early compaction. the rest were lower. 


ive had a hell of a weekend and im still not sure if they will be transferring any. hoping to get a call tomorrow. 

ive been in tremendous pain but most was from the medications causing constipation! last night i actually fainted after a shower which thinking about it now is funny, but man it hurts. i hit my head and shoulder on the wall of the bathroom when i fell head first. i tore out a bunch of hair on the wall and have a road rash type burn on my shoulder. this morning i woke up with my middle finger hurting and stiff, i must have jammed it when i fell. thankfully ive been getting better since then. i swear nothing is normal for me, ever. 

good luck all of you , im hoping for some good news this week. id really like a fresh transfer. i dont think these embies are going to survive a freeze and thaw.


----------



## sarah10380

wow canam, that sounds like quite the fall! did you let your doctor know that you fainted? i'm sorry things are so rough for you. so you said your embies are grade 1.5 and 2...what is the highest grade they can be? and is compaction a good thing? i don't know what any of that means. :blush:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hi ladies

I'm starting stimming tomorrow if my scan goes ok. Been down regging for 18 days. 
I'm excited and desperately trying to keep positive. Feel excited and nervous about tomorrow!

Pink xx


----------



## KittyCat82

Pink we have been down reg exactly the same-I also have scan this am so will have to see what scan says this morning-is this your first ivf? X


----------



## smiledreamer

good luck to the gurls havin scans today xx


----------



## SarahAK

Girls I need help.

Ever since I've started the more aggressive treatments with ovarian stimulation and all, something or the other comes up when I need to have my time and rest :growlmad:

My ovarian stimulation started on the 4th of February, I have my second scan today (13th of February) so I'll know today whether or not my ovaries have responded well enough for us to go ahead with IVF. 

My RE told me at the start of the treatment that I might get stimmed till the 19th - 20th of Feb, after that will be ER and then ET.

Now I have a job interview on the 22nd!!!!!!

This is my dream job, the job that's going to change my life and is going to have a VERY good influence on my married life as well.

I wanted to ask, if suppose my ER or ET is on the 22nd, can I drive myself to and from the interview or will that negatively effect the whole procedure??

I'm so nervous...


----------



## SarahAK

CanAmFam, really sorry to hear about your fall!! Oh gosh I hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: Your report seems pretty good I suppose you have a total of 12 good embryos then, hope I'm right. I know compaction is a good thing, but I'm not too sure about grading as I think different places have a different grading system? The top two grades are usually the best embryos, the top grade meaning they are almost flawless. When is your ET?

Pink Gerbera, All the best to your for your stimulation! Do keep us posted how it goes! I'm almost at the end of mine I think, so far it has been ok. Have just been quite tired which is one of the common side effects of Gonal F they say.

Kate32, this is my first IVF as well, and I'm nervous too, but this forum is so nice you have all the support you could wish for here. I created this post for this very purpose. If you have any questions or concerns feel free to ask I'm sure someone here will be able to help!


----------



## KittyCat82

Sarah, I was sore after EC so wouldn't have driven ( be ok if it's before ) after et I was ok but they do suggest you take it easy the rest of that day..can you rearrange the interview till bit later as dates can really change too?

Scan went fine but still have some bleeding to do and as my clinic only start stimms on certain days, I'll be back next Monday x


----------



## clare79

Good luck to everyone who has started taking the drugs for Ivf. Im waiting for blood results amh to come back to see if i can do egg share. If all goes well I should be starting drugs beginning of April.


----------



## sarah10380

SarahAK
I was put under for my ER and was told i could not drive for the rest of the day. i also had cramping and bloating that day so i didn't really feel like doing anything but sleep. Actually i had my ER on saturday and today (monday) i still am bloated and crampy..ughh! I haven't had my ET yet, but my RE has already told me that i have to be on 2 days bed rest after my transfer....but i think all doctors are different in this thinking. Can you move your interview? Maybe you could tell them you are having a minor surgery that you can't reschedule...you don't have to be specific about it.


----------



## Veronabride

Hi Ladies can I join in. 

As you can see from my pitiful post tally, I am very new to the baby & bump forum world. 

We have been TTC for 3yrs and have unexplained infertility. I am currently waiting for my AF to start DR with Buserelin. But I am having a pretty shitty month. This month has been a pre-cycle to do bloods/ scans and a trial ET. Had my trail ET on CD10 on CD13 I started spotting, this is still going on CD16, I also keep having waves of nausea and am very dizzy, feel a bit spaced out. Has anyone else had these kinds of symptoms. I don't usually have any spotting or symptoms of this kind in my normal cycle??????????

Look forward to hearing any thoughts.


----------



## sarah10380

Veronabride said:


> Hi Ladies can I join in.
> 
> As you can see from my pitiful post tally, I am very new to the baby & bump forum world.
> 
> We have been TTC for 3yrs and have unexplained infertility. I am currently waiting for my AF to start DR with Buserelin. But I am having a pretty shitty month. This month has been a pre-cycle to do bloods/ scans and a trial ET. Had my trail ET on CD10 on CD13 I started spotting, this is still going on CD16, I also keep having waves of nausea and am very dizzy, feel a bit spaced out. Has anyone else had these kinds of symptoms. I don't usually have any spotting or symptoms of this kind in my normal cycle??????????
> 
> Look forward to hearing any thoughts.

Welcome! Is this your first IVF?
i had some spotting and cramping after my trial ET...but i only had this like the day of and the day after.


----------



## Pink gerbera

KittyCat82 said:


> Pink we have been down reg exactly the same-I also have scan this am so will have to see what scan says this morning-is this your first ivf? X

Hey kittyCat, how did you get on this morning? My ovaries and lining were clear so I start stinking with menopur tomorrow 

Thanks for all the welcomes ladies, it's lovely to have some support 

This is my first ivf, keeping everything crossed and determined to stay positive. 

Pink x


----------



## Pink gerbera

Haha I don't start stinking!! Silly auto text! I meant stimming tomorrow xx


----------



## Veronabride

Thanks for the welcome! 

Yep this is our first IVF, doing it on the NHS. Have already gone through 6 months clomid (which seemed pointless because previous cycle monitoring had identified no issues with ovulation at all!) and 1 IUI but no BFP. 

I did call my fertility nurse on Saturday because I was worried about the spotting, she told me to call to speak to MD today if it was still occurring, she asked me if my previous AF was normal (which it was) because I might have been PG which means this would be MC, but I had a CD5 scan and MD didn't notice anything unusual, she actually said I have a lovely uterus. Trying not to get to anxious, but I do feel really strange, even typing this message is giving me a dizzy head.


----------



## sarah10380

Pink gerbera said:


> Haha I don't start stinking!! Silly auto text! I meant stimming tomorrow xx

:rofl:


----------



## Springy

SarahAK - Everything I have heard from ladies on here who have done IVF is that on the ER day you are very out of it, groggy, unable to drive, sore and just want to sleep and relax. So I highly doubt that you will be able to go to an interview that day. And I agree with the other ladies above that on ET day you are to take it easy and many clinics recommend 48 hours of strict bed rest - you only get up to use the washroom ... no showering, no cooking, nothing. So again, probably not the best time to be up and about having an interview and being stressed!

Is there anyway you could ask for it to be before ER & ET? I agree perhaps tell them that you have a minor surgery booked or even that you are away on vacation and plane tickets have been booked and are non-refundable.


----------



## SarahAK

Thank you so much Kitty, Sarah and Springy for your responses :flower: Changing the dates would have been a headache, since there are several candidates for this one post so I couldn't have changed the date for the interview! But after today's ultrasound I was told my ER is going to be on the 20th, not the 22nd (phew!)

I have a total of 6 good sized follicles.. 3 in each ovary. Has anyone ever had such a small number? Waiting to hear about my E2 levels.

Pink: Best of luck with your stimulation hun :)

Veronabride I'm afraid I have no idea about a trial ET, how is that done? If you're feeling unwell and there is still spotting I think you should call your doc soon. I hope it's nothing to worry about but it's best to be safe.


----------



## babydrms

KittyCat82 said:


> Pink we have been down reg exactly the same-I also have scan this am so will have to see what scan says this morning-is this your first ivf? X

Hope your scan went well!



SarahAK said:


> Girls I need help.
> 
> Ever since I've started the more aggressive treatments with ovarian stimulation and all, something or the other comes up when I need to have my time and rest :growlmad:
> 
> My ovarian stimulation started on the 4th of February, I have my second scan today (13th of February) so I'll know today whether or not my ovaries have responded well enough for us to go ahead with IVF.
> 
> My RE told me at the start of the treatment that I might get stimmed till the 19th - 20th of Feb, after that will be ER and then ET.
> 
> Now I have a job interview on the 22nd!!!!!!
> 
> This is my dream job, the job that's going to change my life and is going to have a VERY good influence on my married life as well.
> 
> I wanted to ask, if suppose my ER or ET is on the 22nd, can I drive myself to and from the interview or will that negatively effect the whole procedure??
> 
> I'm so nervous...


I would have to say absolutely not, you are really out of it after ER. But if you have it done the 20th by the 22nd you should be in right mind but the bloating usually is just about it's worst 2 days post transfer.




Veronabride said:


> Hi Ladies can I join in.
> 
> As you can see from my pitiful post tally, I am very new to the baby & bump forum world.
> 
> We have been TTC for 3yrs and have unexplained infertility. I am currently waiting for my AF to start DR with Buserelin. But I am having a pretty shitty month. This month has been a pre-cycle to do bloods/ scans and a trial ET. Had my trail ET on CD10 on CD13 I started spotting, this is still going on CD16, I also keep having waves of nausea and am very dizzy, feel a bit spaced out. Has anyone else had these kinds of symptoms. I don't usually have any spotting or symptoms of this kind in my normal cycle??????????
> 
> Look forward to hearing any thoughts.


I would call the doc, but if there is one thing I have learned is expect the unexpected. 



Pink gerbera said:


> KittyCat82 said:
> 
> 
> Pink we have been down reg exactly the same-I also have scan this am so will have to see what scan says this morning-is this your first ivf? X
> 
> Hey kittyCat, how did you get on this morning? My ovaries and lining were clear so I start stinking with menopur tomorrow
> 
> Thanks for all the welcomes ladies, it's lovely to have some support
> 
> This is my first ivf, keeping everything crossed and determined to stay positive.
> 
> Pink xClick to expand...

Woot!


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi ladies scan went ok but lining not quite thin enough which I expected as only really been bleeding for 6-7 days (last time was 11!) Because my clinic only starts stimms on certain day, have to go bk next mon and hope to start then. Hopefully this week will fly! X


----------



## KittyCat82

Veronabride-we are unexplained too. Have you done a pg test ? Spotting is v common in early pregnancy x


----------



## kate32

Good Luck!


----------



## sienna1

Hi SarahAK,
What did your doctor say about having 6 follicles at this time? Do they think more will develop in the next week? How do you feel physically at this point in the process?

The procedure to remove the uterine polyps went well! When my doctor noticed them she said it looked like an aggressive case, so I was worried she'd find something during the procedure and would cancel my cycle to give me more time to heal. If my baseline bloodwork and ultrasound look good on Thursday we'll start stimming one week from then. 

Just found out at this clinic they make you take progesterone shots until the 10th week of pregnancy. I thought I'd be done with shots with the trigger HCG, but if we're lucky to get a BFP I'll have this to look forward to.:wacko:


----------



## babydrms

SarahAK said:


> Thank you so much Kitty, Sarah and Springy for your responses :flower: Changing the dates would have been a headache, since there are several candidates for this one post so I couldn't have changed the date for the interview! But after today's ultrasound I was told my ER is going to be on the 20th, not the 22nd (phew!)
> 
> I have a total of 6 good sized follicles.. 3 in each ovary. Has anyone ever had such a small number? Waiting to hear about my E2 levels.
> 
> Pink: Best of luck with your stimulation hun :)
> 
> Veronabride I'm afraid I have no idea about a trial ET, how is that done? If you're feeling unwell and there is still spotting I think you should call your doc soon. I hope it's nothing to worry about but it's best to be safe.


I've actually seen people with less, who don't have your diagnosis. Don't you want to thow it in the face of the docs who didn't even want to give ya a chance!




sienna1 said:


> Hi SarahAK,
> What did your doctor say about having 6 follicles at this time? Do they think more will develop in the next week? How do you feel physically at this point in the process?
> 
> The procedure to remove the uterine polyps went well! When my doctor noticed them she said it looked like an aggressive case, so I was worried she'd find something during the procedure and would cancel my cycle to give me more time to heal. If my baseline bloodwork and ultrasound look good on Thursday we'll start stimming one week from then.
> 
> Just found out at this clinic they make you take progesterone shots until the 10th week of pregnancy. I thought I'd be done with shots with the trigger HCG, but if we're lucky to get a BFP I'll have this to look forward to.:wacko:

Good luck with stimming! I went with progesterone vaginal suppositories instead of injections. They are a little messy - not as bad as I expected - and you do have to do them three times a day, but it sure beats more painful intramuscular injections...Maybe ask about it?


----------



## SarahAK

babydrms said:


> I've actually seen people with less, who don't have your diagnosis. Don't you want to thow it in the face of the docs who didn't even want to give ya a chance!

Really babydrms?? I feel better now :) I think it's the E2 levels that really count as they indicate that there are good quality eggs in those follicles I'm waiting for my results! And you're SO right, I want to send a copy of my scan to all of them!!



sienna1 said:


> Hi SarahAK,
> What did your doctor say about having 6 follicles at this time? Do they think more will develop in the next week? How do you feel physically at this point in the process?
> 
> The procedure to remove the uterine polyps went well! When my doctor noticed them she said it looked like an aggressive case, so I was worried she'd find something during the procedure and would cancel my cycle to give me more time to heal. If my baseline bloodwork and ultrasound look good on Thursday we'll start stimming one week from then.
> 
> Just found out at this clinic they make you take progesterone shots until the 10th week of pregnancy. I thought I'd be done with shots with the trigger HCG, but if we're lucky to get a BFP I'll have this to look forward to.:wacko:


No Sienna she didn't say that there's a chance that more will be developing. My FSH dose is also being tapered down for ER on the 20th.. I just hope all of them have good quality eggs that develop into good quality embryos. I feel fine otherwise! Just a little tired but that was expected with Gonal F I guess.

Oh I'm glad your polyp removal went well! Fingers crossed for your reports on Thursday so that you can start stimming :)

I think you're supposed to take progesterone up till the 10th or 12th week of pregnancy, as more miscarriages happen within the first 10 - 12 weeks so that the progesterone keeps the pregnancy safe. They might give you suppositories or pessaries after ET, you could ask them for them if the shots get too much, I don't like sticking needles into myself as well!


----------



## Veronabride

KittyCat82 said:


> Veronabride-we are unexplained too. Have you done a pg test ? Spotting is v common in early pregnancy x

Hi.

No haven't done a PG test because had a normal AF on the 28-01-12 and CD13 should be way before my normal OD which is usually CD16/17. I don't want to add disappointment into the mix.

Left a message for my MD yesterday but she didn't call me back. Still feel wierd today. I seem to be OK in the morning, but things go down hill in the afternoons. I am trying to work (currently onmy lunch break at my desk) but it is really hard to concentrate when your head keeps spinning and you just want to sleep or puke!!

If this hasn't cleared up by tomorrow think I will be knocking on the GPs door.




I am really grateful to read about everyone's journey through this potentially life changing time, to have people to chat to that really understand what it's like to go through this.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## michelle01

I am on day 4 of stimming and I am feeling just icky!!! I have good moments through the day, but I feel a little bloating and just uneasiness in my tummy; guess that is a good thing?? I went today for my scan and was told I have 7 follicles on one side and 9 on the other. She said that was good and they are under 10mm, another good thing, I guess!

I am worried about how much time I need after the ER and ET now after reading some comments! I am good to have a few days off after the ER, but that is probably gonna happen around 2/22 or 2/23, then depending on 3 or 5 days later, that puts me into the beginning of the next week, which I figured I would take the ET day off, then go back the next day. After the posts, I see most people need a few days after ET.


----------



## sienna1

Veronabride - I agree, it's so great to communicate with, or even read about other women going through this at the same time. 

babydrms & SarahAK - Thanks for the suggestion, I'll definitely ask about an alternative to progesterone shots. The way it was written in the paperwork didn't make it seem like we had options, but it's worth bringing up.

A woman I know went through this over a year ago, and said she ended up with 8 follicles, which she was disappointed about because thought needed more. But it was enough, she had 1 transferred and had a beautiful baby and has 1 good frozen embryo. She keeps telling me it's worth it!


----------



## michelle01

I got my results back and they are doubling my Follistum to 450; my E2 level is only at 63 and my lining at 5.5MM. Still I am not sure what is normal and what things should be at?? Anyone have any ideas? Today was day 4 for me of stimming. I go back on Friday morning for another U/S and blood work.


----------



## michelle01

sienna1 - I would definitely ask about the progestrone suppositories; that is what my DR gave me. You give them 3 times a day, starting the day after transfer. Never hurts to ask...Good Luck!


----------



## babydrms

sienna1 said:


> Veronabride - I agree, it's so great to communicate with, or even read about other women going through this at the same time.
> 
> babydrms & SarahAK - Thanks for the suggestion, I'll definitely ask about an alternative to progesterone shots. The way it was written in the paperwork didn't make it seem like we had options, but it's worth bringing up.
> 
> A woman I know went through this over a year ago, and said she ended up with 8 follicles, which she was disappointed about because thought needed more. But it was enough, she had 1 transferred and had a beautiful baby and has 1 good frozen embryo. She keeps telling me it's worth it!

That's right, all you need is 1!!!




michelle01 said:


> I got my results back and they are doubling my Follistum to 450; my E2 level is only at 63 and my lining at 5.5MM. Still I am not sure what is normal and what things should be at?? Anyone have any ideas? Today was day 4 for me of stimming. I go back on Friday morning for another U/S and blood work.

This is similar to how my cycle went...I ended up stimming for a longer time than I expected (about 12 days) but ended up getting 16 eggs, ICSI on 15, 11 embryos and 4 perfect blasts - 1 in my tummy and 3 on ice...So I can't say anything seems wrong. My loead follies were only 6 on day four with a lining which was about the same as yours and I think my E2 was around 40...By the end my E2 was over 3000...they said I was a little bit of a slow starter but in the end the ER and ET went as good as can be expected.


----------



## babyhopes13

I am also doing IVF in Feb/March. We are unexplained, but just today I found out that the blood test for antiphospholipid antibodies panel has some issues, so maybe we are not so unexplained after all. I will have a follow up appointment with my RE to see if we can do something about it. I am scheduled to start stims on feb 20th (short protocol), ER on March 1st and ET I hope on March 6th.


----------



## CanAmFam

my ET is today, doing day 6 blasts. 

grading at the office i use is 1-4 with .5 taken off for each flaw. 1.5 grades arent bad, so im content. we currently have 4 grade 1.5, 2 grade 2 and 2 grade 2.5 the rest are 3's and 3.5s

we went from having our 31 eggs, to 24 mature, to 17 fertilized, to 12 still kicking, to 9, and now we have 6 realistic ones to use with 2 others maybe being thrown back into the mix if they improve. they are morula and blast like -- a couple of cells behind but still cooking. 

ive recovered quite well from the OHSS, enough that my dr thought it was safe and favourable to do the transfer, so im happy. 

still transferring 2 as far as i know at this point, when speaking with the embryologist, she mentioned that usually after 3 rounds with no result, they debating putting in 3. because im still only 30 they arent willing to risk triplets which i respect. i use my dr due to his low multiples birth rates. so hopefully this round works and we get 2-3 frozen tries at some other point before having to debate on another fresh round. 

as for when i said compaction etc, compaction at that stage was good, the cells come together to start forming the blast. right now my 4 decent blasts are doing all they should as of yesterday's check. 3 are expanding, and one has begun hatching. i hope nothing has drastically changed over night. 

as for more follicles vs less. remember, the more you have, the less chance you have of them being good mature eggs. i know many folks that had insane amounts of eggs on retrievals that were all crap, and others that had 6-9 and they were all fantastic. im just crappy enough to have no choice in the matter, and i have to have insane amounts of eggs to try to get those 3-4 good ones. dont be discouraged by lower follicle counts. 

so now i wait and worry. good luck to all of you, i hope i answered some questions. 

day 6et, here i come.


----------



## Pink gerbera

CanAmFam good luck today! The quality sounds good to me  

Hope everything goes well xx


----------



## hockey24

Good luck today CanAm! Get those little beans in there to start sticking!! :thumbup:


----------



## Springy

CanAmFam said:


> my ET is today, doing day 6 blasts.
> 
> grading at the office i use is 1-4 with .5 taken off for each flaw. 1.5 grades arent bad, so im content. we currently have 4 grade 1.5, 2 grade 2 and 2 grade 2.5 the rest are 3's and 3.5s
> 
> we went from having our 31 eggs, to 24 mature, to 17 fertilized, to 12 still kicking, to 9, and now we have 6 realistic ones to use with 2 others maybe being thrown back into the mix if they improve. they are morula and blast like -- a couple of cells behind but still cooking.
> 
> ive recovered quite well from the OHSS, enough that my dr thought it was safe and favourable to do the transfer, so im happy.
> 
> still transferring 2 as far as i know at this point, when speaking with the embryologist, she mentioned that usually after 3 rounds with no result, they debating putting in 3. because im still only 30 they arent willing to risk triplets which i respect. i use my dr due to his low multiples birth rates. so hopefully this round works and we get 2-3 frozen tries at some other point before having to debate on another fresh round.
> 
> as for when i said compaction etc, compaction at that stage was good, the cells come together to start forming the blast. right now my 4 decent blasts are doing all they should as of yesterday's check. 3 are expanding, and one has begun hatching. i hope nothing has drastically changed over night.
> 
> as for more follicles vs less. remember, the more you have, the less chance you have of them being good mature eggs. i know many folks that had insane amounts of eggs on retrievals that were all crap, and others that had 6-9 and they were all fantastic. im just crappy enough to have no choice in the matter, and i have to have insane amounts of eggs to try to get those 3-4 good ones. dont be discouraged by lower follicle counts.
> 
> so now i wait and worry. good luck to all of you, i hope i answered some questions.
> 
> day 6et, here i come.

GOOD LUCK!!! I'm sending you loads and loads of sticky dust. You sure deserve this. Very glad to hear that your OHSS has resolved nicely enough for you to transfer today :happydance: Now put your feet up, relax and try to keep yourself occupied during the dreaded TWW.
:dust::dust:


----------



## Springy

For those of you who think that 8 or 9 eggs ins't good .... I know THREE people in the past 6 months on BnB who have had between 6 and 9 eggs retrieved and all are pregnant - TWO with twins. It really is all about the quality over quantity. I know my clinic looks for 8 to 12 eggs that is what they consider the optimal range.

Just remember to try and relax and trust your doctors.


----------



## michelle01

Thanks babydrms! I talked to the nurse yesterday and she said I just needed a jump start; which is why they are doubling my medication. They said my E2 was about what they see on Day 2, not Day 4, so hopefully in the next few days things will increase for me. All I can do now is wait (like I feel I have been doing forever) and see what happens on Friday!


----------



## CanAmFam

Springy said:


> Now put your feet up, relax and try to keep yourself occupied during the dreaded TWW.
> :dust::dust:

hehe thanks. im off work until 3/5 due to the OHSS. i have no urge to have children grabbing at me and stressing me out while i go through this again, and have co workers constantly pecking at me. 

my husband is very jealous. :D 

i figured i may as well go big or go home, since this is our last fresh cycle that we are aware of at this point. my bosses were already angry enough to fire me when i had to leave for retrieval, so meh. let them be stressed for the next 3 weeks. hoping for a fantastic result!

also, my wait isnt a 2 week one. i just have to wait 6 days before beta testing because it is a later blast. hoorah. i like less waiting, but when i get a negative, i always wonder if it is too early to test (it isnt, but i always feel that way!)


----------



## SarahAK

Springy said:


> For those of you who think that 8 or 9 eggs ins't good .... I know THREE people in the past 6 months on BnB who have had between 6 and 9 eggs retrieved and all are pregnant - TWO with twins. It really is all about the quality over quantity. I know my clinic looks for 8 to 12 eggs that is what they consider the optimal range.
> 
> Just remember to try and relax and trust your doctors.

Oh Wow, thank you Springy.. you made me very, very happy!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyhopes13

Hi Hockey,
you seem to do IVF aprox the same time as me! I'll probably start stims 2/20 and estimated ER will be 3/1, do you want to buddy up?


----------



## CanAmFam

ET went well today. Xfered 2 x day 6 blasts, one hatched one hatching... BOTH grade 1 (hurray) they improved over night from 1.5 to 1 so i couldnt ask for more. they froze 3 (dont know the numbers of those ) and are waiting on freezing 2 more tomorrow if they improve. 

The transfer went smoothly- MUCH better than my first with this doctor. Seemed like my cervix cooperated much more this time, thank goodness. 

Some very minimal cramping afterward, and about 25 minutes later felt some digging and twinging on my left side, inside. About an hour after that i felt the same type of digging on my right side. I felt this digging in June around 3 days after my 3 day transfer. i did get a positive that time, but it didnt stay. I felt no digging at all in september/ october when we had a transfer with a negative. 

I'll HOPE that this is them settling in. spending the night in my spare room watching tv in bed. Again thankful i have a hospital bed i can remote around to get comfortable :)

ill put up some images later of our blasts. 


as a side note:
i had to call my nurse on monday to re confirm my appointment for transfer--- because my dog ate the paper i had written it on. When i left a message saying exactly that and the nurses laughed at it. 

Today when i was waiting for the doctor in the transfer room on the table, the nurse came over and said 

"OH, So and so thought she would be here for the Xfer but her shift was changed, she wanted to give you this"

she printed off a sticker for me that said 

"Give me a break today! My dog ate my embryo transfer instructions! Geeze!"

it made the mood much lighter than before in the room. haha.

hope all is well for those of you stimming and those of you testing soon. Pupo w/2 till the 23rd.


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats to those who are PUPO! 

I've been down regging since the 9th. The last few nights about 30 mins after my shot (Lupron) I've broken out in hives in various places on my body. They are gone by the morning. Tonight's are the worse they've been. I had to break down and take a benedryl. Has anyone experienced anything similar while on lupron?


----------



## babydrms

Lucie73821 said:


> Congrats to those who are PUPO!
> 
> I've been down regging since the 9th. The last few nights about 30 mins after my shot (Lupron) I've broken out in hives in various places on my body. They are gone by the morning. Tonight's are the worse they've been. I had to break down and take a benedryl. Has anyone experienced anything similar while on lupron?

Allergic reactions usually will get worse over time and could become quite dangerous...Have you told your doc about it?? You may need a different protocol. Be careful!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Thanks for your input babydrms. I'll be calling my RE first thing in the morning.


----------



## SarahAK

Lucie73821 said:


> Congrats to those who are PUPO!
> 
> I've been down regging since the 9th. The last few nights about 30 mins after my shot (Lupron) I've broken out in hives in various places on my body. They are gone by the morning. Tonight's are the worse they've been. I had to break down and take a benedryl. Has anyone experienced anything similar while on lupron?

Oh Gosh I agree with Babaydrms! Call your doctor asap Lucie allergic reactions can become life threatening even!


----------



## CanAmFam

ive had lupron and the luprolied(sp) i didnt really have reactions from either of them. i am allergic to the progesterone in oil, but i shoot it up any way. the dr had confirmed that it wont hurt absorption and if it became bothersome enough i could change the oil type. ive been told that lurpron is no longer being marketed and it is just the luprolied -- not sure if you got a vial of actual lupron or the manufactured kind. i wonder if there is an allergy concern with it. have you looked through your med papers that came with your vials to see about allergy symptoms?

that said, each vial of a medicine is different. i have reactions with certain vials of POI and not with others, although the same product. i wonder if that is the case with the lupron. 

your dr is the best person to ask. nurses im sure will be able to help you and at least calm fears. hope your hives fade soon! i cant wait to be done with theses last bottles of POI i have so i can get some cottonseed oil instead of sesame next time ><

feel better!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hi ladies

Well I've been stimming for 3 days and starting to wobble! Feel really emotional a lot! I'm hoping this is all completely normal. I remember feeling emotional with the menopur when doing iui but this is way more intense!

My husband is away with work until Saturday and I'm really struggling. I feel mad at him for no particular reason! Again thinking that's probably to be expected!

Congrats to those of you who've had a successful ET! 

Bring on the BFPs!  

Xx


----------



## SarahAK

Pink gerbera said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Well I've been stimming for 3 days and starting to wobble! Feel really emotional a lot! I'm hoping this is all completely normal. I remember feeling emotional with the menopur when doing iui but this is way more intense!
> 
> My husband is away with work until Saturday and I'm really struggling. I feel mad at him for no particular reason! Again thinking that's probably to be expected!
> 
> Congrats to those of you who've had a successful ET!
> 
> Bring on the BFPs!
> 
> Xx


Oh I so know what you mean hun... I've been SUPER emotional and super short tempered as well :/ it's surely the meds but also the whole situation, dealing with IF, the hopes, the fears, the concerns etc all these also play a role. I let it all out here and it feels good! So keep sharing! Husbands are a big help but not always (like in my case - he's VERY pragmatic and the only things worth getting emotional over are those that make HIM emotional :/ ) so it's easy to get mad at them often lol!

Ladies, as you know I started stimming on the 4th, my E2 on day 5 was 45 and on day 10 was 154. Are these numbers any good? If I have like 6 follicles, shouldn't E2 have been pretty high by day 10?

:wacko:


----------



## babydrms

SarahAK said:


> Pink gerbera said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Well I've been stimming for 3 days and starting to wobble! Feel really emotional a lot! I'm hoping this is all completely normal. I remember feeling emotional with the menopur when doing iui but this is way more intense!
> 
> My husband is away with work until Saturday and I'm really struggling. I feel mad at him for no particular reason! Again thinking that's probably to be expected!
> 
> Congrats to those of you who've had a successful ET!
> 
> Bring on the BFPs!
> 
> Xx
> 
> 
> Oh I so know what you mean hun... I've been SUPER emotional and super short tempered as well :/ it's surely the meds but also the whole situation, dealing with IF, the hopes, the fears, the concerns etc all these also play a role. I let it all out here and it feels good! So keep sharing! Husbands are a big help but not always (like in my case - he's VERY pragmatic and the only things worth getting emotional over are those that make HIM emotional :/ ) so it's easy to get mad at them often lol!
> 
> Ladies, as you know I started stimming on the 4th, my E2 on day 5 was 45 and on day 10 was 154. Are these numbers any good? If I have like 6 follicles, shouldn't E2 have been pretty high by day 10?
> 
> :wacko:Click to expand...


Well, the E2 is going to correlate with how many follies you have. That being said, it could be a little low, but I think you were expecting to need a good long/strong stimulation. They haven't told you to abandon the cycle have they?




Pink gerbera said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Well I've been stimming for 3 days and starting to wobble! Feel really emotional a lot! I'm hoping this is all completely normal. I remember feeling emotional with the menopur when doing iui but this is way more intense!
> 
> My husband is away with work until Saturday and I'm really struggling. I feel mad at him for no particular reason! Again thinking that's probably to be expected!
> 
> Congrats to those of you who've had a successful ET!
> 
> Bring on the BFPs!
> 
> Xx

I had one day where I was so angry about everything - I told my husband i was going to burn down his HR department (insurance issues), lol! When this happened to me - one of the BnB ladies said it best - So the drugs are working?!? :wacko: It only lasted a day for me, so hopefully it will get better for ya.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Yeah you're so right, maybe the emotional side is our way of knowing its working, good way of looking at it  

I don't know what E2 is Sarah so I can't help you I'm afraid 

Xx


----------



## sienna1

Hi ladies,

Pink gerbera - Keep sharing, like SarahAK said, that's why we're here. On the bright side, the meds are doing something!

SarahAK - Husbands! They're so rationale. Mine tried to comfort me after our visit this morning. We're cleared to start in 1 week with meds. They do make you take progesterone shots at this clinic, the nurse said they don't do other options. So being a total wimp I broke down again after leaving the clinic. After retrieval its at least 2 weeks of more shots (up to the 8th week if successful). I know it'll be less of a deal later, but right now it's making me want to cancel it all.

Babydrms - Hang in there. You've been through a lot - we'll all rooting for you.


----------



## babydrms

sienna - your definitely right that it will be a blip in the whole scope of things but don't forget you can always numb an area with ice to help get through it!!


----------



## CanAmFam

On injecting the pio, 
For what it's worth, I'm terrified of needles and I don't find the progesterone ones hurt at all. I don't self injection though, I force myself husband to do it. The most painful, I felt were my stimming meds due to the burning of repronex (not sure if any of you use that) . I've been through nine vials of PIO since starting this mess in June. Probably 11 vials now, I think we just finished our second this time. 

My husband has improved over time with his techniques so that helps. I've only had painful shots maybe 7 times, which is a tiny fraction. Some of those were user error.... Husband leaves the needle in while he opens a bandage... He knocked the needle a few times and I could have ripped his face off. Lol. Make the skin tight, go in fast (don't hesitate) and keep the needle straight. Make sure you relax your hip muscles. I lay flat on my stomach and slightly bend my knee to stop flexing. Hubby pokes my hip a Bunch of times to see if it is soft before injecting. I've told him to stop counting down when he does it. It just gets me worried. I'm sure you'll do fine! 

Another good tip is after you fill the syringe, put the cap on and roll the syringe like you are starting a fire, between your two palms. It will gently warm the oil for easier injection. I never trusted using a heating pad and it only takes a few seconds by hand to get it to body temperature. Hubby says that he doesn't have to push so hard to injection, so his hands shake less... So then I don't get that twitching discomfort of a wobbly needle. 

Most offices like using the oil because they can tell exactly how much you are injecting. Oral is least effective, and suppositories have user error. Hang in there! I'm sure you'll do fine. 


If I can do it, anyone can. I find getting an iv worse, it is the same feeling as triggering with hcg.


----------



## CanAmFam

Nurse called today and said the remaining two blasts were not freezable. So we have three on ice this time. 

All frozen blasts graded 1.5 
One hatched, one hatching, one expanding to start hatching. 

Hopefully getting one frozen round after this. 

I compared the blasts from September to the ones from this round and these ones even to an untrained eye look thousands better than the previous ones. Very hopeful.


----------



## sarah10380

thats great canam!

babydrms - sorry about your bfn, but it's still early

i just got home from my ET - they transfered 2 AB's, i guess the bet at my clinic is AA...but he said AB is still pretty comparible to the AA's. we also have 7 more that are still going and we will find out tomorrow if they are able to freeze any. now on to the 2ww

i was at first terrified of the pio shots (just looking at the size of the needle), but they really don't hurt at all...this may sound weird, but they kind of tickle...i can't help but laugh when my dh is shooting it in me. i'm very ticklish anyways, so maybe thats one of my tickle zones.


----------



## hockey24

Congrats Sarah on the great transfer!! Sounds like a couple good beans! 

Right now they are looking around for a nice place to snuggle up and stay awhile. Start implanting little beans!!


----------



## babydrms

sarah10380 said:


> thats great canam!
> 
> babydrms - sorry about your bfn, but it's still early
> 
> i just got home from my ET - they transfered 2 AB's, i guess the bet at my clinic is AA...but he said AB is still pretty comparible to the AA's. we also have 7 more that are still going and we will find out tomorrow if they are able to freeze any. now on to the 2ww
> 
> i was at first terrified of the pio shots (just looking at the size of the needle), but they really don't hurt at all...this may sound weird, but they kind of tickle...i can't help but laugh when my dh is shooting it in me. i'm very ticklish anyways, so maybe thats one of my tickle zones.

Lots of sticky dust to you!!


----------



## Lucie73821

CanAmFam- Love the PIO tips! That is the part of this process I am dreading the most! 

Sarah- Glad your transfer went well! 

As for me, called the Dr.'s office today to discuss the hives and to let them know AF arrived. They wanted me to come in about an hour later. It was a bit crazy getting someone to cover my class (I teach second grade), but we made it work. The Dr. didn't seem too concerned about my reaction. He just told me to take a benedryl right after taking the shot. He also did a baseline us and informed me that I will start stimming Monday! I will be taking Follistim, Menopur, and have of the Lupron dose I'm taking. I never realized I'd be doing 3 shots a day! Oh well, it will be worth it!!!!


----------



## sarah10380

thats great news lucie...your ER will be here before you know it. yeah i still can't believe i gave myself 3 shots a day and now dh has to do it (well just one shot). it's amazing what we do for a baby...but i would do anything :)


----------



## sienna1

Thanks for all the suggestions on making the injections manageable.

Sarah10380- Congrats on your transfer!

Lucie- I'm glad your doctor knows about and is helping with the allergic reaction. I'll be starting on the 23rd, just 3 days behind you!


----------



## babydrms

Lucie73821 said:


> CanAmFam- Love the PIO tips! That is the part of this process I am dreading the most!
> 
> Sarah- Glad your transfer went well!
> 
> As for me, called the Dr.'s office today to discuss the hives and to let them know AF arrived. They wanted me to come in about an hour later. It was a bit crazy getting someone to cover my class (I teach second grade), but we made it work. The Dr. didn't seem too concerned about my reaction. He just told me to take a benedryl right after taking the shot. He also did a baseline us and informed me that I will start stimming Monday! I will be taking Follistim, Menopur, and have of the Lupron dose I'm taking. I never realized I'd be doing 3 shots a day! Oh well, it will be worth it!!!!


Some people have to do more than that, lol! Of course it will be worth it. When I hand mothers their baby for the first time they forget everything - miserable conceptions, miserable pregnancies, and miserable delieveris - ALL forgotten. 


...And the stimming goes by quickly once you start, yayee!!




sarah10380 said:


> thats great news lucie...your ER will be here before you know it. yeah i still can't believe i gave myself 3 shots a day and now dh has to do it (well just one shot). it's amazing what we do for a baby...but i would do anything :)


I think parenting is about doing ANYTHING...


----------



## michelle01

Hi Lucie - that is great about being able to start with your reaction to the meds! I am also on Lupron, Menopur and Follistum. Today was day 7 of stimming for me and I just had my U/S and bloodwork done. I was a bit of a slow starter, so the doctor increased my Follistum to 450 units every night and my lining went from 5.5 on Tuesday to 11.5 today. I have some follicles that are around 12mm and 13mm; someone told me 25mm is the magic number for retrieval.

I feel like I have been doing this forever, but stimming is going quickly! And ER will be here before you know it. Good Luck :winkwink:


----------



## babydrms

michelle01 said:


> Hi Lucie - that is great about being able to start with your reaction to the meds! I am also on Lupron, Menopur and Follistum. Today was day 7 of stimming for me and I just had my U/S and bloodwork done. I was a bit of a slow starter, so the doctor increased my Follistum to 450 units every night and my lining went from 5.5 on Tuesday to 11.5 today. I have some follicles that are around 12mm and 13mm; someone told me 25mm is the magic number for retrieval.
> 
> I feel like I have been doing this forever, but stimming is going quickly! And ER will be here before you know it. Good Luck :winkwink:

My doctor actually likes to trigger between 16-20, they grow about 2mm a day and they trigger "surper charges" their growth...so they expect them to be about 25 when the retrieve. It also has a lot to do with the E2 levels too.


----------



## SarahAK

Thanks for the responses girls.

My E2 levels so far have been:

Day 5 of stimulation - 45
Day 10 of stimulation - 154
Dat 14 of stimulation - 290
Day 15 of stimulation - waiting

The good thing is I guess that it's increasing. But for 6 follicles I think these numbers are just too low. I just might have one egg in there, might.. Hope it's a good one and I can get a baby from it.

I'm tired of feeling anxious.

Babydrms no they're not cancelling my cycle. But I think I shouldn't get my hopes up, they might find no good eggs or they might not fertilise or they might not be good enough for transfer.. ER will be on the 20th or the 21st, I'll find out if there's anything to take us further.

Waiting for today's U/S, otherwise would've been in bed in fetal position.. Feel


----------



## SarahAK

Today's result came as well. My E2 levels have been:

Day 5 of stimulation - 45
Day 10 of stimulation - 154
Dat 14 of stimulation - 290
Day 15 of stimulation - 233

Any idea what the drop means? I was being told constantly that they were pretty sure it will increase today.

Oh and they saw 10 follicles today.

No matter how many times you try to tell yourself to not get your hopes high, every little setback feels like a stab in the chest.. or maybe that's because of the hormones. But anyway.. I'm sad


----------



## Lucie73821

SarahAK said:


> Today's result came as well. My E2 levels have been:
> 
> Day 5 of stimulation - 45
> Day 10 of stimulation - 154
> Dat 14 of stimulation - 290
> Day 15 of stimulation - 233
> 
> Any idea what the drop means? I was being told constantly that they were pretty sure it will increase today.
> 
> Oh and they saw 10 follicles today.
> 
> No matter how many times you try to tell yourself to not get your hopes high, every little setback feels like a stab in the chest.. or maybe that's because of the hormones. But anyway.. I'm sad


I'm afraid I know nothing about the levels. I'm sending some positive vibes your way that everything will go smoothly. Hang in there!


My Dr. left me a message yesterday to stop the Lupron completely. I am still to start the Menopur and Follistim Monday though. I'm assuming this decision is based on the results of my bloodwork they did Thursday. I didn't ask specifically what they were testing for though. Do you ladies think I should be worried? I mean, if they still want me to start stims, it can't be bad, right?

I just wish there wasn't all this second guessing/ worrying involved in ivf. As if it isn't hard enough!

I hope everyone else is enjoying their weekend! :)


----------



## babydrms

Sarah - I don't know either, my levels were much different but I have a different diagnosis and had a different number of follies...

Lucie - the whole process is exhausting. There is just no other way to describe it. I wish I could get my beta done today and just be done with this cycle (still getting :bfn: ), and the schedule of hormones is just wearing me out. I am tired of the "side effects" as well.


----------



## sarah10380

babydrms :hugs:


----------



## CanAmFam

hang in there babydrms, i know it is tough especially if testing -- so hard to resist, but seeing negatives is so discouraging.. try to stick it out and keep a PUPO frame of mind. that being said to you, im not feeling all that confident any more either lol.

as for stopping the lupron, im guessing your doctor knows best. i know ive called the office after a decision to ask exactly why the decision was made. When im first given an instruction, i usualy just nod my head and do it... then after think, well why the hell am i doing this. rather than worry ive always called and gotten the nurse to ask the doctor for me. 

as for dropping hormones / E2, i have no idea what causes that or if it is a 'bad' thing. again ask questions as much as you can. it is your body, your money and your possible pregnancy so you deserve to be kept in the loop. 

everyone waiting for ER, ET or testing, good luck. im keeping everything crossed and attempting to stay positive.


----------



## Mmleo

Hello ladies,i've bn looking around for a thread to follow,i hope i can join u.we r in the process to start our #1 IVF,just waiting for AF...i hope it shows up soon.good luck to u all.


----------



## SarahAK

Thank you so much for your responses girls.

Babydrms sweetheart hang in there hun.. I know it feels horrible, but there are so many stories where the HPTs gave the wrong reading, and it's not over till it's over i.e. when AF arrives or when the beta result comes. We all need to know that our babies are just waiting to come to us. A negative result doesn't mean it's over, it means it's not their time to come to us just yet.

Lucie I hear ya girl, all this guessing and worrying, it just is so exhausting! Even though it helps a lot to just leave it all to the "experts", I've personally benefited a lot from keeping myself up to date. So do read about it, and as CanAm says, keep asking, it's your right to know!

So they told me that my dropping E2 levels mean that the eggs are no longer growing and my body is ready to release them. I asked my RE directly what the low E2 levels indicated. She has had a lot experience over the past so many years. She says that on average she has found that for each 100 units of E2, there is one egg, approximately, so mine being close to 300 indicates that I just might have three eggs in those 10 follicles that I've grown.

She said she's not very confident about the quality of the eggs though..

Tomorrow is my ER, tomorrow I'll find out how many eggs I have in there and if they are of good quality. Here they do ER under GA, so it will all be over before I know it. My mom is coming today to stay with me for a week.

22nd is my job interview, hope it all works out.

All the best to all you girls!! I'll get back after the ER now, hope I have good news to share. I know IVFs fail, I just hope I have good eggs, it means there's at least some chance for future cycles!


----------



## SarahAK

Mmleo said:


> Hello ladies,i've bn looking around for a thread to follow,i hope i can join u.we r in the process to start our #1 IVF,just waiting for AF...i hope it shows up soon.good luck to u all.

Welcome aboard Mmleo :) All the best for your first cycle! We're all here for you :)


----------



## berki

Hey girls! I have been slack and had a super busy week!! Babydrms, I have been thinking about you!!!
AF showed up yesterday and is vERY heavy, by far the worst period I have ever had (screw you suprafect) but at least I know I can go for ym down reg check on Thursday and this will HOPEFULLY be my last period for a long time.
Hope EO had a great weekend!!!


----------



## KittyCat82

Good luck Sarah x


----------



## babydrms

Mmleo said:


> Hello ladies,i've bn looking around for a thread to follow,i hope i can join u.we r in the process to start our #1 IVF,just waiting for AF...i hope it shows up soon.good luck to u all.

Hi :wave:, welcome. So funny the one time we are dying for AF to show - she always seems to take her time. :wacko:



SarahAK said:


> Thank you so much for your responses girls.
> 
> Babydrms sweetheart hang in there hun.. I know it feels horrible, but there are so many stories where the HPTs gave the wrong reading, and it's not over till it's over i.e. when AF arrives or when the beta result comes. We all need to know that our babies are just waiting to come to us. A negative result doesn't mean it's over, it means it's not their time to come to us just yet.
> 
> Lucie I hear ya girl, all this guessing and worrying, it just is so exhausting! Even though it helps a lot to just leave it all to the "experts", I've personally benefited a lot from keeping myself up to date. So do read about it, and as CanAm says, keep asking, it's your right to know!
> 
> So they told me that my dropping E2 levels mean that the eggs are no longer growing and my body is ready to release them. I asked my RE directly what the low E2 levels indicated. She has had a lot experience over the past so many years. She says that on average she has found that for each 100 units of E2, there is one egg, approximately, so mine being close to 300 indicates that I just might have three eggs in those 10 follicles that I've grown.
> 
> She said she's not very confident about the quality of the eggs though..
> 
> Tomorrow is my ER, tomorrow I'll find out how many eggs I have in there and if they are of good quality. Here they do ER under GA, so it will all be over before I know it. My mom is coming today to stay with me for a week.
> 
> 22nd is my job interview, hope it all works out.
> 
> All the best to all you girls!! I'll get back after the ER now, hope I have good news to share. I know IVFs fail, I just hope I have good eggs, it means there's at least some chance for future cycles!


Eagerly awaiting your report...and FYI, I have been reading a lot about DHEA and CoQ10 helping with egg quality among other things...FX'd for retrieval tomorrow!!!




berki said:


> Hey girls! I have been slack and had a super busy week!! Babydrms, I have been thinking about you!!!
> AF showed up yesterday and is vERY heavy, by far the worst period I have ever had (screw you suprafect) but at least I know I can go for ym down reg check on Thursday and this will HOPEFULLY be my last period for a long time.
> Hope EO had a great weekend!!!

Sorry that AF is being so witchy - but your right it _*IS*_ going to be your last one for a while so might as well get it over with!


----------



## sienna1

Sarah, wishing you the best for tomorrow.


----------



## Mmleo

Good luck to u sarah,i had no idea what ER means until i thought abt it really hard.all this is so new to me..in a few days i'll be able to coment on most things.
AF finally showed up a few hrs ago:happydance:..heading to the dr's tmoro for a scan,hope no new cysts then i start on meds.i hve no idea what to expect...how many kinds of meds am likely to start with??any ideas are welcome.thx


----------



## SarahAK

Thank you so much girls for your wishes :flower:

So they found I think 5 - 6 eggs, the nurse couldn't remember since they had so many patients lined up! But I was happy to hear that they found more than one. I'll know for sure tomorrow.

The girl sitting next to me in the waiting area for her ER said she also had ten follicles and her E2 was 3000 on day of the trigger shot, which made me feel even less confident about the quality of my eggs!

Tomorrow I'm expecting a call from them about how many eggs they were able to fertilise and when I should be expecting the ET.

Still feeling groggy, but no pain, that's good.

Mmleo that's great news that your AF showed up! All the best hun :) 

Berki good to see you again :)


----------



## Lucie73821

SarahAK said:


> Thank you so much girls for your wishes :flower:
> 
> So they found I think 5 - 6 eggs, the nurse couldn't remember since they had so many patients lined up! But I was happy to hear that they found more than one. I'll know for sure tomorrow.
> 
> The girl sitting next to me in the waiting area for her ER said she also had ten follicles and her E2 was 3000 on day of the trigger shot, which made me feel even less confident about the quality of my eggs!
> 
> Tomorrow I'm expecting a call from them about how many eggs they were able to fertilise and when I should be expecting the ET.
> 
> Still feeling groggy, but no pain, that's good.
> 
> Mmleo that's great news that your AF showed up! All the best hun :)
> 
> Berki good to see you again :)

Glad to hear they found more than one! I've got my fingers crossed for a great fertilization report tomorrow!

:wave: Welcome Mmelo!

As for me, I start stims tonight! I don't know who is more nervous, me or dh! 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Mmleo

Yes it did show up and heavy too.i started on meds tday(gonal f+suprefast i think),i dont feel any different yet,just tired coz i actually hve to go to a next country from where i am to a dr..so i flew out n back again in one day...when do the hormones kick in?
well done for passing that stage...all the luck u deserve.i'll hve to google it..but what is E2?how was the hole process?if/when all goes smoothly...do u know how many ET'd?


----------



## Mmleo

Lucie73821 said:


> SarahAK said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much girls for your wishes :flower:
> 
> So they found I think 5 - 6 eggs, the nurse couldn't remember since they had so many patients lined up! But I was happy to hear that they found more than one. I'll know for sure tomorrow.
> 
> The girl sitting next to me in the waiting area for her ER said she also had ten follicles and her E2 was 3000 on day of the trigger shot, which made me feel even less confident about the quality of my eggs!
> 
> Tomorrow I'm expecting a call from them about how many eggs they were able to fertilise and when I should be expecting the ET.
> 
> Still feeling groggy, but no pain, that's good.
> 
> Mmleo that's great news that your AF showed up! All the best hun :)
> 
> Berki good to see you again :)
> 
> Glad to hear they found more than one! I've got my fingers crossed for a great fertilization report tomorrow!
> 
> :wave: Welcome Mmelo!
> 
> As for me, I start stims tonight! I don't know who is more nervous, me or dh!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!Click to expand...

Thx.does that mean u started ur meds tday too?i started tday too..if stimming means starting meds..?:dohh:


----------



## Lucie73821

Yep, Mmleo, I will be starting my meds tonight! I have my first ultrasound and blood work appointment on Wednesday.


----------



## Mmleo

i had my scan tday and 2 injections already...ur tiker says u r on day 5 and they started me on cd 2.?maybe each clinic does it differently...


----------



## babydrms

Yayee for everyone who is staring meds and Sarah, I can't wait to hear your report. Fx'd!


----------



## SarahAK

babydrms said:


> Yayee for everyone who is staring meds and Sarah, I can't wait to hear your report. Fx'd!

Thank you so much girls :) I have very slight pain in my right ovary today and am definitely tender, should've taken it easy :/ I did some household chores today..

I'm nervous since the clinic hasn't called till now (it's 5pm here).. I don't want to be a total pessimist, but when the nurse told me yesterday they had found 5 - 6 eggs.. She added "but it's a secret between you and me".. She didn't want me getting excited and telling my mom or husband.. Could it be she was just trying to save me the trauma and in reality they might've found just one or even none? ... that's rediculous right? 

The clinic stays open till late.. She might call later in the evening... She told me not to call and that she will call when she had something to tell me..

Babydrms, did you get the results of your beta? I see you've added the bfn to your signature :( *hugs* I'm so sorry to hear that hun. But look at it this way, you're a try closer to your bfp. Take a break to rest and to relax your system now, ivf - whether successful or not - is a tough enough ride.


----------



## michelle01

Sarah - fingers crossed for you!!! I am sure if the nurse told you they got that many eggs, then they did!

I am on day 11 of stimming! I am so ready to be DONE! I am exhausted, bloated and cramping, not to mention my poor DH wants to kill me; guess that is the hormones at its best. I only have 1 follicle that is 18mm and the others are 14mm and under. My E2 level yesterday was only at 1295 and they said it should be around 3000; UGH. I go back this morning for another U/S and blood work and hope its better news and we can get this ER going....possibly Thursday or Friday depending on what happens today. I am worried about my E2 level; what if it is not near 3000? Can they still do the ER?


----------



## SarahAK

michelle01 said:


> Sarah - fingers crossed for you!!! I am sure if the nurse told you they got that many eggs, then they did!
> 
> I am on day 11 of stimming! I am so ready to be DONE! I am exhausted, bloated and cramping, not to mention my poor DH wants to kill me; guess that is the hormones at its best. I only have 1 follicle that is 18mm and the others are 14mm and under. My E2 level yesterday was only at 1295 and they said it should be around 3000; UGH. I go back this morning for another U/S and blood work and hope its better news and we can get this ER going....possibly Thursday or Friday depending on what happens today. I am worried about my E2 level; what if it is not near 3000? Can they still do the ER?


Thank you Michelle! And hun my E2 on the day of the trigger shot was 275!! The max for me was 290 which was the day before the trigger shot! So you're doing pretty good!! And for day 11 of stimming I think your sizes are pretty good too as you'll probably get stimmed till day 14 or so and follicles grow about 2mm in size a day, even after your last shot.

Roughly it is said that for every 200 units of E2 there is one good egg, but my RE told me that for every 100 units, there's an egg, and I think she was right because at 275 (the nurse mistakenly told me it was 233) they expected to find 3, and found at least 5 eggs, I was very pleasantly surprised so your E2 levels are going good. I mean I'm not the best person to compare numbers with because I have low ovarian reserve but what I mean to say is that if they found 5 with MY numbers, then you're doing pretty good :) Plus, E2 levels roughly double every two days or so, as the follicles grow and the eggs mature, so by day 14 they will be close to 3000. So all in all you're doing good!! :thumbup:

Babydrms, I called the nurse after all (I just couldn't wait :p) she told me that my eggs even got fertilised (!!), which is another pleasant surprise! It means the quality wasn't all that bad. I forgot to ask how many got fertilised, but even if it is just one, I hope they grow to become blasts. ET will probably be somewhere from the 23rd till the 25th. Oh and yes! I have been taking Glasterone (DHEA) from day 1 of stims till the last shot, I'm sure that must've helped!

Lucie and Mmleo, how are you girls doing, how are your stims going?

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## michelle01

That is great Sarah about your eggs got fertilised!! Baby dust your way :)

I went in for an u/s this morning and I have one follicle now at 22mm, 2 of them at 18mm, 2 at 16mm and others less then that. I have a feeling I may be triggering tonight; I am so uncomfortable on my left side where that 22mm follicle is! And it basically grew 4mm overnight! So anxious and excited, yet so ready to be done stimming.


----------



## marie44

Hi! Can I join the group? I start stimming March 5th and ER is probably around March 20th. Looks like a lot of you are ahead of me. GL to everyone!!!


----------



## Springy

marie44 said:


> Hi! Can I join the group? I start stimming March 5th and ER is probably around March 20th. Looks like a lot of you are ahead of me. GL to everyone!!!

Welcome Marie! There is also a March / April thread if you want people who are closer to your timing. Good Luck with the IVF process!!!


----------



## kate32

Good luck SaraAK, very exciting. 

I am on day 5 of stimming & had my first US this morning. They measured 4 on my right at 12.5 mm, 9.8, 9.2, & 9.1, & 2 on my left 10.3, & 9.0. They said there are also a bunch of smaller follicles that they didn't measure. So far everything is looking good. 

In terms of symptoms I'm just feeling a little bloated & a little tired. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## michelle01

Hi Marie! Good Luck to you and your journey!!

That is great Kate! Those looks good for day 5. I wish I could say the bloating gets better; a friend of mine described it best...you start to feel heavy! With being on day 11 now that is exactly how I feel, besides exhausted and a little nauseated at times.


----------



## sienna1

babydrms - So sorry about the cycle. With your job I know it must be even more difficult. Hope you get good answers and a plan for the next round at your consultation.

Kate32 and Michelle01 - Thanks for posting how you are doing at this point, it's mentally preparing me to start stimming in a couple of days. I've had nightmares the last two nights about the shots - I keep dreaming we forget to do them a the right time/day and then have to double up, with my DH chasing after me.

Lucie - How was day 1?


----------



## Lucie73821

Bbydrms, so sorry to hear about your BFN. :(

First day of stimming went well. Dh was so nervous about having to mix the Menopur but he did great! I heard to let the Menopur sit for a few mins to help with the burning, but it still burned a bit. We're going to try to let it sit longer tonight and see if it helps. 

About 30 mins after the shots, I started feeling VERY bloated. It continued the next morning. I drank about 4 bottles of water during work today and it seemed to help the bloating a bit. 

My Dr. cancelled my apt tomorrow, he said that it was too soon to see much of anything. I will go Friday morning for a us and blood work. 

I seem to be breaking out like crazy! I'm assuming this is from the meds? Has anyone else had this side effect? 

SarahAK, still got my fingers crossed for you! 

:wave: To everyone else, hope you are all doing well!


----------



## CanAmFam

Good luck those who had retrieval are are almost finished stimming. I always have to giggle when I hear follicles counts because of how obscene my counts always are. I can certainly vouch on the pain front, since my first egg retrieval had over 48 follicles and this one was near 100(only about 60 of those were of proper size) . Again never worry about numbers! All you need are some good quality eggs, just one! E2 levels vary from patient to patient. It is tough to compare. I think most doctors want to keep you under 2000 with 5-10 proper sized follies per side. Depending on your condition (like if you have a zillion follicles like myself) that can screw numbers. Not all follies have eggs, not all eggs are good, and not all good eggs fertilize. It is all a gamble. 

Bbydrms sorry to hear of your negative. I'm confident I'm also negative which is brutal. I couldn't have asked for better circumstances this round and still Nada. Ugh. My beta is Thursday but if it is positive impact guessing it will end up low and miscarriage like in June. Blah. 

I wish this was a magic fix all. I really do.


----------



## sarah10380

SarahAK - that is great news about the fertilization. You are right...it only takes one good one! Do you still have the job interview tomorrow?

CanAm - i'm sorry you are feeling negative...have you tested at all?

Lucie - i was very bloated during my stimming and after my ER, drinking a lot of fluids definitley helped me

AFM - I have no will power...i told myself i wouldn't test early, but of course i did today. There is definitley a second line there, but now i'm nervous...i'm only 5dp5dt, could it still be the trigger shot? It's been 12 days since i triggered...


----------



## CanAmFam

Highly doubt yours Is trigger related. You're pregnant imo. At 5 days past, you probably have 2 in there atm or one good strong one. Most start checking 5 days past. And next time around use a test prior to your transfer to see if the line is gone. It will save you all of the panic and wonder like you're having now. :) 
Take another tomorrow and see if it is darker. Then wait for your beta. 


As for me I did a digital to see if I was on target for 50 by beta day, but I'm not.


----------



## babydrms

michelle01 said:


> Sarah - fingers crossed for you!!! I am sure if the nurse told you they got that many eggs, then they did!
> 
> I am on day 11 of stimming! I am so ready to be DONE! I am exhausted, bloated and cramping, not to mention my poor DH wants to kill me; guess that is the hormones at its best. I only have 1 follicle that is 18mm and the others are 14mm and under. My E2 level yesterday was only at 1295 and they said it should be around 3000; UGH. I go back this morning for another U/S and blood work and hope its better news and we can get this ER going....possibly Thursday or Friday depending on what happens today. I am worried about my E2 level; what if it is not near 3000? Can they still do the ER?


I felt the same way by day 11, I was just done. Completely done. :hugs: 




SarahAK said:


> Babydrms, I called the nurse after all (I just couldn't wait :p) she told me that my eggs even got fertilised (!!), which is another pleasant surprise! It means the quality wasn't all that bad. I forgot to ask how many got fertilised, but even if it is just one, I hope they grow to become blasts. ET will probably be somewhere from the 23rd till the 25th. Oh and yes! I have been taking Glasterone (DHEA) from day 1 of stims till the last shot, I'm sure that must've helped!


I wonder how many you have, I really hope you end up with at least 2!!




marie44 said:


> Hi! Can I join the group? I start stimming March 5th and ER is probably around March 20th. Looks like a lot of you are ahead of me. GL to everyone!!!


Welcome. :wave:




kate32 said:


> Good luck SaraAK, very exciting.
> 
> I am on day 5 of stimming & had my first US this morning. They measured 4 on my right at 12.5 mm, 9.8, 9.2, & 9.1, & 2 on my left 10.3, & 9.0. They said there are also a bunch of smaller follicles that they didn't measure. So far everything is looking good.
> 
> In terms of symptoms I'm just feeling a little bloated & a little tired.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Your numbers look great! 




Lucie73821 said:


> Bbydrms, so sorry to hear about your BFN. :(
> 
> First day of stimming went well. Dh was so nervous about having to mix the Menopur but he did great! I heard to let the Menopur sit for a few mins to help with the burning, but it still burned a bit. We're going to try to let it sit longer tonight and see if it helps.
> 
> About 30 mins after the shots, I started feeling VERY bloated. It continued the next morning. I drank about 4 bottles of water during work today and it seemed to help the bloating a bit.
> 
> My Dr. cancelled my apt tomorrow, he said that it was too soon to see much of anything. I will go Friday morning for a us and blood work.
> 
> I seem to be breaking out like crazy! I'm assuming this is from the meds? Has anyone else had this side effect?
> 
> SarahAK, still got my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> :wave: To everyone else, hope you are all doing well!


The meds made me break out, nauseous, caused terrible headaches...ugh. But it will all be worth it right?




sarah10380 said:


> SarahAK - that is great news about the fertilization. You are right...it only takes one good one! Do you still have the job interview tomorrow?
> 
> CanAm - i'm sorry you are feeling negative...have you tested at all?
> 
> Lucie - i was very bloated during my stimming and after my ER, drinking a lot of fluids definitley helped me
> 
> AFM - I have no will power...i told myself i wouldn't test early, but of course i did today. There is definitley a second line there, but now i'm nervous...i'm only 5dp5dt, could it still be the trigger shot? It's been 12 days since i triggered...

I really hope this is your :bfp: - it sounds ligit to me! :happydance: 
P.S. I tested two shots of Ovidrel out in 7-8 days after trigger.


----------



## babydrms

I am going to double dip in this thread because we are going to do another February cycle...we decided to do a "back to back" cycle and try to ride any momentum we have going. So I will do a CD 3 work-up and hopefully start stimming. Just waiting for AF now :coffee:...FX'd it works out!


----------



## Seoul

Just went to the doctors today and will be starting Gonal-F injections tomorrow then Ultra Sound and Blood work on Monday. Have no idea what to even expect of everything after five years of trying you would think i would have researched IVF a little more lets just hope that ignorance is bliss. Trying to take it one step at a time so that I don't freak out about all the what if's!! This will be our first time undergoing IVF.:happydance:


----------



## SarahAK

Thank you so much for the wishes and good vibes girls! Glad to hear that the girls getting stimmed are doing good and getting good reports from bw and U/S! All the best to everyone!

The nurse called today, my ET is tomorrow... I'm a nervous wreck.. I mean they have my babies.. I have to bring them home and hope that they stick around long enough to become healthy bundles of joy.. She didn't tell me the number of embies - again being a pessimist I'm wondering why!! I'll find out tomorrow anyway..

Today the job interview went quite well, I'm satisfied. I'll hear from them pretty soon about the result though. There were 5 candidates for the post, one didn't show up. 

Feb has been a pretty happening month!! Hope I finally get successful on both fronts, I've been fighting for long now..

Best of luck to all who are getting closer to their ER!

I'll get back after the ET.


----------



## linky

Good luck for tommorow SarakAK

xx


----------



## michelle01

Sienna - I did my trigger shot last night and go in for my EC very early tomorrow morning. I am excited, nervous and anxious and soooo glad to be done with my stimming. Good Luck to you....the shots are not that bad!! You will do great! I hate hate hate needles and after the first couple, its nothing. I iced my tummy for a minute beforehand and that helps tremendously.

Lucie - definitely let the Menopur sit, maybe 10-15 minutes, the longer it sits, the less it will burn. I was on that for 11 days, so I noticed a difference when I let it sit longer. The only side effects I have had is bloating, mild cramping and the mood swings got worse towards the end. Good Luck tomorrow!!

Thanks CanAm! I was so worried about the numbers, yet my E2 went to 1673 by yesterday and had about 12 good follicles, with the largest now at 22mm. I could not imagine 100 or even 40 follicles...OUCHIE! I have 12 and I am uncomfortable. And sorry about your negative, but its not over yet....:hugs:

Fingers crossed for you Sarah :hugs: Sounds like you definitely have a positive there :winkwink:

So sorry for your negative babydrms :hugs: Fingers crossed you have get that BFP soon!!

Seoul...my philosophy when I started IVF, was one day at a time! There are so many "what if's". I was worried about OHSS, and instead I was a slow responder to the meds!! If you take one day at a time, it really helps! :hugs: Good Luck!!

My retrieval is setup for 6:45am tomorrow morning!  I cannot believe it is here already. I am already thinking about when I can test :blush: They told me they setup for day 3 transfer, which will be Sunday, but then they recheck things right before to see if it should be changed to a day 5. Right now I am just hoping for some good quality eggs!!!


----------



## marie44

GL with retrieval tomorrow Michelle! I have almost a month before mine but I feel like I would be so nervous and excited, I wouldn't be able to sleep the night before at all. Were you told to be fragrace-free? My clinic has a strict rule about it so I bought fragrance free soap, lotion, shampoo & deodorant. The surgeon insists eggs do not like fragrance and it helps the #'s. I don't know if that is just my place or everywhere. It seems a bit extreme but I want to take all of the precautions.


----------



## Mmleo

Hello ladies.earlier tday i was complaining that am not feeling any different but right now i almost cant get up.was forced by my body to hve an afternoon nap n am feeling sooo lazy.am on suprefact and gonal f..any one taking the same n feeling the same?i tried to work out but i cant do my usual,maybe will try swimming when af is over.

Good luck for ER tmoro michelle.,do u know if they put u under for er? 

ohh!good luck tmoro Sara,i think u r expected to be nervous,fingers X'd for,hope to hear from u.

Taking one step at a time is a good idea Seoul,good luck!

Sorry abt ur negative babydrms.sorry sound clueless but how do u know if it is a negative b4 u get AF?

Sarah103-fingers xd for the 2nd line.

CanAmFam-does that mean u r done with ET?am so new to this.i hve another question...i hve to fly out of the country for my appts so i cant just show up..is there anything else i need to do(scans,blood work..)between now n cd9?thx


----------



## hockey24

So I can finally join in with some updates!:winkwink:

Had my first scan after 5 days of stimming. I have 5 nice follies growing on each side so a total of 10 that are all relatively the same size - the largest being 11mm. I think that is a great start and just hope they all have great eggs!! :happydance::happydance:

Now waiting on E2 to see what the next step is! 

Good luck to you all ladies!!! :thumbup:


----------



## michelle01

Hi Marie...Thank you!!! I am excited and just want this day to be done!!! They just said I could shower and brush my teeth, nothing about fragrance free. But its not a bad idea either; whatever will help get good quality eggs, I am all for it :winkwink:

Mmleo - Thank you!! And yes, they put you under twilight, but I know it will knock me out; it has with other procuedures I have had done. I don't think I would want to be awake for it or even be coherent during. :nope:


----------



## michelle01

Those are great numbers so far Hockey!! Good Luck during the rest of your stimming :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

:happydance:Thanks Michelle and good luck to you tomorrow! I can't imagine how excited you are!:happydance:


----------



## PatsGirl

Hi Ladies. I am happy to be on this site. I've learned a lot from some of you. And I thank you all for it! 
I had my egg retrieval yesterday and found out 10 eggs were retrieved. Today my nurse called me and said 5 were mature and 3 fertilized. I am scheduled to have a 5 day transfer. I am praying that my babies stay strong and ride it out to day 5, so they can come home ( in la belly), where they belong. Please keep me in thoughts and prayers. I need all the baby dust I can get. It's been a long road. But I know my Lord and savior will see me through.


----------



## Mmleo

Be blessed PatsGirl.I hope everything goes parfect..and ur babies will stay strong!:dust:


----------



## babydrms

marie44 said:


> GL with retrieval tomorrow Michelle! I have almost a month before mine but I feel like I would be so nervous and excited, I wouldn't be able to sleep the night before at all. Were you told to be fragrace-free? My clinic has a strict rule about it so I bought fragrance free soap, lotion, shampoo & deodorant. The surgeon insists eggs do not like fragrance and it helps the #'s. I don't know if that is just my place or everywhere. It seems a bit extreme but I want to take all of the precautions.


Never have heard fragance free!




Mmleo said:


> Hello ladies.earlier tday i was complaining that am not feeling any different but right now i almost cant get up.was forced by my body to hve an afternoon nap n am feeling sooo lazy.am on suprefact and gonal f..any one taking the same n feeling the same?i tried to work out but i cant do my usual,maybe will try swimming when af is over.
> 
> Good luck for ER tmoro michelle.,do u know if they put u under for er?
> 
> ohh!good luck tmoro Sara,i think u r expected to be nervous,fingers X'd for,hope to hear from u.
> 
> Taking one step at a time is a good idea Seoul,good luck!
> 
> Sorry abt ur negative babydrms.sorry sound clueless but how do u know if it is a negative b4 u get AF?
> 
> Sarah103-fingers xd for the 2nd line.
> 
> CanAmFam-does that mean u r done with ET?am so new to this.i hve another question...i hve to fly out of the country for my appts so i cant just show up..is there anything else i need to do(scans,blood work..)between now n cd9?thx

I've heard the suprefact makes people really tired :hugs:, also make sure you are careful with your activities...once you start stimming your ovaries get enlarge and can tortion (twist) and not only is this painful but uf does not get fixed quickly the ovary dies from lack of blood. I was put on a strict - do not exercise - instructions. They told me I coudln't even walk on a treadmill. 

I know I have a negative because of the beta (blood) test. AF is here today anyway. 




hockey24 said:


> So I can finally join in with some updates!:winkwink:
> 
> Had my first scan after 5 days of stimming. I have 5 nice follies growing on each side so a total of 10 that are all relatively the same size - the largest being 11mm. I think that is a great start and just hope they all have great eggs!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Now waiting on E2 to see what the next step is!
> 
> Good luck to you all ladies!!! :thumbup:


Wow, they sound perfect! 10 is always the ideal number!!




PatsGirl said:


> Hi Ladies. I am happy to be on this site. I've learned a lot from some of you. And I thank you all for it!
> I had my egg retrieval yesterday and found out 10 eggs were retrieved. Today my nurse called me and said 5 were mature and 3 fertilized. I am scheduled to have a 5 day transfer. I am praying that my babies stay strong and ride it out to day 5, so they can come home ( in la belly), where they belong. Please keep me in thoughts and prayers. I need all the baby dust I can get. It's been a long road. But I know my Lord and savior will see me through.

Fx'd for you, good luck for you transfer!


----------



## PatsGirl

PatsGirl said:


> Hi Ladies. I am happy to be on this site. I've learned a lot from some of you. And I thank you all for it!
> I had my egg retrieval yesterday and found out 10 eggs were retrieved. Today my nurse called me and said 5 were mature and 3 fertilized. I am scheduled to have a 5 day transfer. I am praying that my babies stay strong and ride it out to day 5, so they can come home ( in la belly), where they belong. Please keep me in thoughts and prayers. I need all the baby dust I can get. It's been a long road. But I know my Lord and savior will see me through.

Fx'd for you, good luck for you transfer![/QUOTE]

Thanks Babydrms!!! I really appreciate it! :winkwink:


----------



## PatsGirl

Mmleo said:


> Be blessed PatsGirl.I hope everything goes parfect..and ur babies will stay strong!:dust:


Oh thank you dearly MMLeo!! :flower::winkwink:


----------



## hockey24

PatsGirl said:


> Hi Ladies. I am happy to be on this site. I've learned a lot from some of you. And I thank you all for it!
> I had my egg retrieval yesterday and found out 10 eggs were retrieved. Today my nurse called me and said 5 were mature and 3 fertilized. I am scheduled to have a 5 day transfer. I am praying that my babies stay strong and ride it out to day 5, so they can come home ( in la belly), where they belong. Please keep me in thoughts and prayers. I need all the baby dust I can get. It's been a long road. But I know my Lord and savior will see me through.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sienna1

So much is happening! Nice to meet the new ladies on the thread.:flower:

PatsGirl - Congrats on getting through transfer - good luck!

Hockey24 - It's great your body is responding well, you must be relieved.

Michelle01- FX'd for you for tomorrow. Almost there!

SarahAK - Wow, it's great your interview went well.

March is a week away!


----------



## Lucie73821

Michelle- Good luck for tomorrow!

Sarah AK- Glad to hear your interview went well!

Hockey- Those #s sound great! I hope my first check up Friday goes just as well!

PatsGirl- :wave: Welcome to the thread! 

I wish Friday would get here! That's my first apt. since starting stims. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## SarahAK

ET done girls. Had 5 eggs, one fertilised and grew and they transferred it. Please pray it sticks...


----------



## KittyCat82

Well done Sarah-fingers crossed now x


----------



## Mmleo

congrats on ET SarahAK!!all will be fine,u r in my prayers.x


----------



## hockey24

Congrats Sarah!! Sending lots of baby dust your way for a sticky sticky bean! 
:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Michelle - hope all goes well today. Can't wait to hear your results! :thumbup:


----------



## marie44

So exciting everything is happening now. GL Sarah & Michelle. 

No great news here. I just found out my insurance covers none of my IVF meds so it will be all out of pocket. I'm just going to put it on the credit card and pretend it doesn't exist.


----------



## michelle01

Done with EC...they got 9 eggs!! I am now anxious for tomorrow to hear how they are doing. I am scheduled for Sunday for transfer, unless they look good, then it will be Tuesday. I am/was really sore on my right side, but thankfully the vicoden kicked in.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Sarah, thats great news!!


----------



## marie44

Great news Michelle, 9 is a great # of eggs! Lets hope a lot are fertilized! Let me know how long you are sore for. I was planning on going into work the day after EC, but not sure how long the soreness lasts.


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Marie! I will let you know; the pain is getting better as the day progresses, but I will let you know how I feel tomorrow. I still needed to take another pain pill this afternoon though.


----------



## Lucie73821

Sending massive amounts of baby dust SarahAK! 

Michelle, I've got my fingers crossed for a good fertilization report for you tomorrow! 

I head in for my first ultrasound since starting stims tomorrow. I'm super nervous!


----------



## michelle01

Good luck tomorrow Lucie!!


----------



## babydrms

SarahAK said:


> ET done girls. Had 5 eggs, one fertilised and grew and they transferred it. Please pray it sticks...


Fx'd!! Sending lots of sticky dust!




marie44 said:


> So exciting everything is happening now. GL Sarah & Michelle.
> 
> No great news here. I just found out my insurance covers none of my IVF meds so it will be all out of pocket. I'm just going to put it on the credit card and pretend it doesn't exist.


Boo to insurance!




michelle01 said:


> Done with EC...they got 9 eggs!! I am now anxious for tomorrow to hear how they are doing. I am scheduled for Sunday for transfer, unless they look good, then it will be Tuesday. I am/was really sore on my right side, but thankfully the vicoden kicked in.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you Sarah, thats great news!!


Yea, fx'd for a great 5 day blast transfer!! Awesome amount of eggs!




Lucie73821 said:


> Sending massive amounts of baby dust SarahAK!
> 
> Michelle, I've got my fingers crossed for a good fertilization report for you tomorrow!
> 
> I head in for my first ultrasound since starting stims tomorrow. I'm super nervous!

Good luck tomorrow!!


Tomorrow I am going for my CD 3 labs and u/s - if all is well I will start stimming, AGAIN! AHHHH! :wacko:


----------



## hockey24

michelle01 said:


> Done with EC...they got 9 eggs!! I am now anxious for tomorrow to hear how they are doing. I am scheduled for Sunday for transfer, unless they look good, then it will be Tuesday. I am/was really sore on my right side, but thankfully the vicoden kicked in.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you Sarah, thats great news!!

Great number Michelle! FX'd for a great report tomorrow!! :thumbup:


----------



## sarah10380

Michelle sounds great, i pray for a good fertilization report tomorrow.

Sarah lots of babydust to you and your precious little embyro

babydrms that is awesome you are able to start another round right away. i just know you will have better luck this time. fingers and toes crossed for you.

afm - i'm still waiting to have my beta (tuesday)...feels forever away, but i have gotten positive hpt's the past 3 days and they are getting darker. i am now officially a poas addict

I wish everyone the best of luck with your cycles, just try to stay positive (easier said than done)...it will work for you. it's such an emotional journey...IVF has made us all stronger women


----------



## babydrms

sarah10380 said:


> Michelle sounds great, i pray for a good fertilization report tomorrow.
> 
> Sarah lots of babydust to you and your precious little embyro
> 
> babydrms that is awesome you are able to start another round right away. i just know you will have better luck this time. fingers and toes crossed for you.
> 
> afm - i'm still waiting to have my beta (tuesday)...feels forever away, but i have gotten positive hpt's the past 3 days and they are getting darker. i am now officially a poas addict
> 
> I wish everyone the best of luck with your cycles, just try to stay positive (easier said than done)...it will work for you. it's such an emotional journey...IVF has made us all stronger women

Wow, so excited for your BFP...gives me hope!


----------



## SarahAK

babydrms said:


> SarahAK said:
> 
> 
> ET done girls. Had 5 eggs, one fertilised and grew and they transferred it. Please pray it sticks...
> 
> 
> Fx'd!! Sending lots of sticky dust!
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I am going for my CD 3 labs and u/s - if all is well I will start stimming, AGAIN! AHHHH! :wacko:Click to expand...

Thank you so much Babydrms! I'm so nervous!

oooh all the best for the stimming!! I think it's excellent that you're not giving a huge gap in between the treatments, it improves your chances MANIFOLD when you do back to back treatments since the treatments tend to have a synergistic effect and your body is well prepared! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SarahAK

CONGRATULATIONS Sarah10380 on your BFP!!!!!!! You're our first BFP on this thread may the trend continue!!

Take rest and take care hun!!! Xoxo


----------



## michelle01

Congrats and good luck with your beta Sarah10380!!

Marie - I was pretty sore yesterday after EC, but this morning I am doing much better. I am glad I have the day to relax, but I could of went to work.

Babydrms....thats great you can start stimming again....definitely increases your chances. Fingers crossed for you!

I am now just anxiously waiting for my call today on how many fertilised! I had to start the progestrone inserts...YUK!!! But if it increases my chances I will do whatever is necessary.


----------



## SarahAK

michelle01 said:


> I am now just anxiously waiting for my call today on how many fertilised! I had to start the progestrone inserts...YUK!!! But if it increases my chances I will do whatever is necessary.


Michelle good to know you're doing well after the EC! Just keep taking the pain meds they have prescribed and yes do take it easy it's good you didn't go to work. I took a full week off for my EC and ET so I could rest. I'm not one to stay in bed for long, but as long as I'm not literally running around the house and jumping, it's good!

BEST OF LUCK for your fertilisation report!!

afm, I have mild cramps in the area of my right ovary. They've upped my progesterone, so I'm on 4 suppositories of Cyclogest (400mg each) and two tablets of Duphaston (10mg each), since I don't have enough hormones of my own that's why. I never got to know about the quality or grade of my embryo, nor the stage at which it was transferred!!! Everyone just kept telling me that the next person will tell me... I can't decide if it's good or bad that I don't know..


----------



## marie44

There is so much going on in this thread, it's hard to keep up...but in a good way...lots of PMA 

Congrats on you BFP Sarah10380. So exciting. I think it's normal for us to be POAS addicts...maybe not normal but common. I just ordered another 10 pack of ICs for this month even though I still have 8 left from last month.

Thanks for the update Michelle. It sounds like it requires a few days of R&R to recover. Not sure if I can swing it at work but I will try. The last thing I want to do is wear myself out right before ET.

Lucy & Babydrm, GL with the stims. I never heard it was better to do IVFs back to back, that's what I was planning but more because I have no patience, not because I heard there was an advantage.

SarahAK - GL with the embie...so annoying they won't tell you anything but they're probably just busy. My dr warned me to ask a lot of questions right after the procedure because they won't be offering any info. idk why?

Absolutely nothing going on with me, I have another week before I start stimming. Just trying to wake up after having a few cocktails last night :coffee:


----------



## michelle01

The nurse just called...8 out of my 9 eggs matured and fertilised!!! I am so happy and in complete shock!


----------



## sienna1

Sarah10380, congratulations! That is great, like babydrms said it gives us hope that this process works.

Yesterday was day 1 of stimming. My DH is giving me the shots, and as long as I don't see the needle I'll be OK with them. I iced the area, let the Menopur sit for 10 minutes, and bit my finger to distract myself. So stupid, but it worked! I did get a sudden strong headache yesterday about 5 hours after the Follistim morning shot. My first scan is Monday morning.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend.


----------



## marie44

Great news Michelle!! It doesn't get much better than that! Now they have plenty to choose from to get the best 2! When do you find out the Grade or cell count of them...not until tomorrow at the earliest I think? Let us know.

GL Sienna. I wish I had someone to give me my shots but since DH is squeamish of needles, I will be doing it solo. I heard the icing helps. I'm just going to enjoy my last week of being needlefree (no offense to the needlers!)


----------



## michelle01

I did not even ask about cell count or grade! Hopefully they tell me tomorrow.

As for the needles....icing does help. I hate needles and it wasn't so bad.


----------



## SarahAK

Oh Michelle that is SUCH good news!!!:thumbup: CONGRATULATIONS hun!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## hockey24

Congrats Michelle!!! That is fantastic news!! :happydance:

Lucie - how did your appointment go today?? :thumbup:


----------



## Mmleo

wow!!8 is a good good number.Congratulations Michelle.


----------



## babydrms

sienna1 said:


> Sarah10380, congratulations! That is great, like babydrms said it gives us hope that this process works.
> 
> Yesterday was day 1 of stimming. My DH is giving me the shots, and as long as I don't see the needle I'll be OK with them. I iced the area, let the Menopur sit for 10 minutes, and bit my finger to distract myself. So stupid, but it worked! I did get a sudden strong headache yesterday about 5 hours after the Follistim morning shot. My first scan is Monday morning.
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice weekend.


Woohoo on stimming! I used to DH help, but by the end of the cycle I was able to do it all on my own. Baby steps.




michelle01 said:


> The nurse just called...8 out of my 9 eggs matured and fertilised!!! I am so happy and in complete shock!

:happydance: Great! :happydance:


----------



## sarah10380

Michelle - that is great news! i didn't find out my cell count until day 3 after the retreivel

SarahAK - can you call your doctor's office and ask to speak with the embriologist? maybe they can tell you the quality. i had to ask a lot of questions the day of my ET because they weren't very forthcoming with information.


----------



## babydrms

I had to ask for the grade too...I think the assume most people aren't familiar anyway?


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats Sarah10380!!!!! Hopefully there will be many more BFPs to follow you!

Michelle, congrats on the great fertilization report!

Just thought I'd post a quick update...had my first follie check since starting stims. My us showed about 7 follies in my right ovary, but the Dr. only measured the biggest one (he didn't tell me the measurement). My left had about the same amount that were all around the same size as the small ones in my right. He said it was good, considering I've only been on meds for 4 days. I go back Monday morning for another check. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for lots of growth over the weekend!!!


----------



## babydrms

Nice numbers Lucie. Grow follies grow!!


----------



## michelle01

I am definitely gonna ask the grade! They will call me by noon tomorrow if its gonna be tuesday opposed to Sunday!! 

Those are a great number of follicles Lucie! Keep growing


----------



## sarah10380

Lucie those are great numbers!


----------



## SarahAK

sarah10380 said:


> SarahAK - can you call your doctor's office and ask to speak with the embriologist? maybe they can tell you the quality. i had to ask a lot of questions the day of my ET because they weren't very forthcoming with information.

I should call and ask.. but I can't get myself to.. I mean what if they tell me that the quality wasn't good :( :shrug: :cry: Sometimes pregnancies don't occur with the best of embies, sometimes they do with the not so good ones... I'm just hoping for the best!



Lucie73821 said:

> Just thought I'd post a quick update...had my first follie check since starting stims. My us showed about 7 follies in my right ovary, but the Dr. only measured the biggest one (he didn't tell me the measurement). My left had about the same amount that were all around the same size as the small ones in my right. He said it was good, considering I've only been on meds for 4 days. I go back Monday morning for another check. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for lots of growth over the weekend!!!

Ooooh!! All the best to you girl!!! Great numbers! Keeping fingers crossed for you!!

Girls, check out this site: https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

it is definitely helping me a lot during PUPO! I've even put reminders on my mobile, every afternoon at 1pm the stage of my embryo will pop up on the my mobile screen :) I can stop guessing and wondering!!


----------



## hockey24

Great numbers Lucie!! I bet those continue to grow nicely!!! :happydance:

I had my 2nd scan today and while I don't have any new follies growing, the 10 that I do have are growing nicely with the largest at 16 and the smallest at 11. Will continue to stim for a couple more days to let the small one catch up with an expected retrieval date of Wednesday. :yipee:


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi ladies-I'm on day 5 of stimms now- felt quite a few twinges last couple of days but not much today and feel bit bloated but not too bad-anyone else not have much in way of side effects but still respond ok? X x


----------



## marie44

Kittycat-those symptoms sound pretty normal to me, my meds are supposed to make me bloated & crampy, i'll know next week if that is true.

Lucie & hockey - hope they keep growing... Nice counts!

Michelle & sarahak - find out!! It can't be bad news because plenty of women have babies with low grade embies & even twins! Some women actually prefer them bc they think they will grow better in their body where they are supposed to be naturally than outside their body. Remember, they wouldn't put them in if they weren't great quality & a BFP possible!


----------



## sienna1

PatsGirl - How are you doing? When is your transfer?

Hockey24- You're doing great! Wednesday will be here soon.

Lucie- So glad things are going well for you.

SarahAK - That NYU chart is great, thanks for posting.


----------



## Mmleo

Hello ladies..tday is my day 6 of stimming..it does feel a bit heavy in my lower abdomen bt not really bloated..i hope my medications r working.am going for my 2nd scan on monday(cd9)...gd luck to all of ladies doing ER soon and those waiting ET,well done to u who've done Et and baby dust to u.,and all the best!
Lucie..ur numbers r good..when do u go back??or what do u do next?


----------



## SarahAK

sienna1 said:


> SarahAK - That NYU chart is great, thanks for posting.

I'm glad you found it useful hun! :flower: 



marie44 said:

> Michelle & sarahak - find out!! It can't be bad news because plenty of women have babies with low grade embies & even twins! Some women actually prefer them bc they think they will grow better in their body where they are supposed to be naturally than outside their body. Remember, they wouldn't put them in if they weren't great quality & a BFP possible!

Hmm I guess that does make sense Marie! Besides, finding out is better than imagining and even getting my hopes up too high! A bfn at the end is quite a shock.. but then again, as I said a good embryo doesn't always result in a pregnancy so doesn't mean a bad one wouldn't :) 



Mmleo said:

> Hello ladies..tday is my day 6 of stimming..it does feel a bit heavy in my lower abdomen bt not really bloated..i hope my medications r working.am going for my 2nd scan on monday(cd9)...gd luck to all of ladies doing ER soon and those waiting ET,well done to u who've done Et and baby dust to u.,and all the best!
> Lucie..ur numbers r good..when do u go back??or what do u do next?

Mmleo as your follicles grow and your endometrium thickens, your lower belly will feel more and more heavier..! Towards my ER I looked 4 months pregnant :/ So I guess it all means the meds are working well ;) All the best for your scan!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



hockey24 said:

> I had my 2nd scan today and while I don't have any new follies growing, the 10 that I do have are growing nicely with the largest at 16 and the smallest at 11. Will continue to stim for a couple more days to let the small one catch up with an expected retrieval date of Wednesday.

That looks pretty good! Remember, follicles grow about 2mm daily so you're doing very well!! All the best!!

A quick question girls.. As I have been on cyclogest before (400mg x 3 max) I do remember some of the side effects but one thing that has been happening since the day of ET is that suddenly out the blue I get a kind of a "tickle" or a an "itch" or a "scratch" in my throat and controlling my cough becomes extremely hard!! Wonder if the increased progesterone is causing this? Oh and the increased thirst! I'm drinking loads of water!

PS. Can coughing very hard affect implantation??


----------



## babydrms

SarahAK said:


> I should call and ask.. but I can't get myself to.. I mean what if they tell me that the quality wasn't good :( :shrug: :cry: Sometimes pregnancies don't occur with the best of embies, sometimes they do with the not so good ones... I'm just hoping for the best!
> 
> Girls, check out this site: https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer
> 
> it is definitely helping me a lot during PUPO! I've even put reminders on my mobile, every afternoon at 1pm the stage of my embryo will pop up on the my mobile screen :) I can stop guessing and wondering!!


Many imperfect embies make perfect children...if you don't want to know than don't bother. Enjoy being PUPO - and great chart. Saved it to my favorites for my TWW.




KittyCat82 said:


> Hi ladies-I'm on day 5 of stimms now- felt quite a few twinges last couple of days but not much today and feel bit bloated but not too bad-anyone else not have much in way of side effects but still respond ok? X x




Mmleo said:


> Hello ladies..tday is my day 6 of stimming..it does feel a bit heavy in my lower abdomen bt not really bloated..i hope my medications r working.am going for my 2nd scan on monday(cd9)...gd luck to all of ladies doing ER soon and those waiting ET,well done to u who've done Et and baby dust to u.,and all the best!
> Lucie..ur numbers r good..when do u go back??or what do u do next?

I would say I was feeling twinges and very aware of my ovaries by day 4...Then by day 7 is when I started to get uncomfortable...by day 10-13 I was miserable. So truley hoping for a shorter stim this time.


----------



## hockey24

SarahAK - are you going to POAS or wait for the beta? :test:

I'm debating whether I will test out of the trigger or wait til close to the beta date. :loopy:


----------



## michelle01

The nurse left me a message, I will be going in for a day five transfer on Tuesday. I am so excited and anxious! The strange thing is they want me to do hcg booster injections....has anyone else done these before? This will obviously affect any chance of doing a hpt...ugh


----------



## michelle01

Looks like things are going good for you Hockey! I know by day 7-8 I started feeling really bloated and heavy. I stimmed eleven days so at that point I just wanted to be done. Now that I am two days after EC I feel somewhat back to normal, not as much bloating. Good luck!!


----------



## hockey24

Thanks Michelle! By Wednesday I'll be ready to go!

So I see your doing a 5 day transfer - what is the latest on your little beans? How are they progressing today?


----------



## CanAmFam

just popping in to say that as expected, our beta was negative. i always feel funny that the nurses are more sad for me than i am... i just expect it at this point. depressed and deflated not really sure what we will do next. i have a follow up this week and i guess we will choose then whether or not to Xfer the frozen ones. im pretty pissed a this point. this last try was our best round ever. flawless transfer, perfect blasts, a month off work with no stress. and not even a teenie bit positive. arg. 

good luck to those of you still trying and those that got positives. not sure how much ill pop my head back in here. ive taken myself off the cyber map ( facebook etc too) simply because im tried of seeing happy news and ultrasounds etc for everyone but myself (in my circle of RL friends, not folks on here going through the fertility treatments etc. ) ive become beyond bitter. it was bound to happen.

im interested in hearing what the doctor has to say at our meeting. our first follow up after our FET in september was a lot of him shaking his head and sighing. saying "this should have worked" over and over as he turned the pages of our file. 

we have the 3 frozen ones, but im not too hopeful they will work. also interested in seeing if he will throw all 3 in if we were to try again. im willing to bet right now that our risk of triplets with frozen blasts is about as good as my chance of getting pregnant in the next 10 years. 

talk with you soon, and good luck, folks.


----------



## berki

Sorry CanAm.. :(

I am so sorry I have been so slack I have been having a rough week!

On day 3 of stims and have been working wayyy too much this week... Ill be back on track after tomorrow!! Hope EO is doing well :)


----------



## michelle01

I wish I knew hockey, they left me a message to show up Tuesday morning. So I am gonna keep myself busy the next few days. They did say 8 matured so I am hoping there are two good ones for Tuesday.

So sorry CanAm...hugs!!!


----------



## babydrms

michelle01 said:


> The nurse left me a message, I will be going in for a day five transfer on Tuesday. I am so excited and anxious! The strange thing is they want me to do hcg booster injections....has anyone else done these before? This will obviously affect any chance of doing a hpt...ugh


Never heard of hcg booster...hmm. Day 5 sounds like things are going well!




hockey24 said:


> SarahAK - are you going to POAS or wait for the beta? :test:
> 
> I'm debating whether I will test out of the trigger or wait til close to the beta date. :loopy:

I tested out the beta and I was glad when I saw the line was gone then I never question my results...I will do the same this time. I was glad to know ahead of time and was not completely caught offguard by our results. 


Sorry CanAm...:hugs:


----------



## SarahAK

CanAmFam said:


> just popping in to say that as expected, our beta was negative. im pretty pissed a this point. this last try was our best round ever. flawless transfer, perfect blasts, a month off work with no stress. and not even a teenie bit positive. arg.




> ive become beyond bitter. it was bound to happen.




> im willing to bet right now that our risk of triplets with frozen blasts is about as good as my chance of getting pregnant in the next 10 years.

CanAm I'm so, so sorry hun to hear about your negative test result. Your post brought tears to my eyes.. It's very natural to feel very bitter, I was telling my husband today that having babies is in fashion these days it seems, everyone on my friends list on facebook is uploading pictures of their newborn babies or updating their statuses about having babies or the "hardships" of their pregnancies when all they did was have sex at the right time to conceive and here we are... Then come the questions and the fake sympathies.. I just HATE all that by now and want to hide from the world. There are no words I can say that will truly give you comfort, but I will just say this much that time DOES heal everything. Take a break, take rest, do give the frosties a shot but with zero expectations, it's better than letting them just be there, but expect nothing, it's hard to do but it hurts a little less. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



hockey24 said:

> SarahAK - are you going to POAS or wait for the beta?
> 
> I'm debating whether I will test out of the trigger or wait til close to the beta date.




babydrms said:

> I tested out the beta and I was glad when I saw the line was gone then I never question my results...I will do the same this time. I was glad to know ahead of time and was not completely caught offguard by our results.

hockey I agree with babydrms.. Besides, I don't think I'll be able to resist POAS till the 13th of March! I might go for a HPT a day before the beta though, just so that if the result is not what I want it to be, I can cry my heart out in the privacy of my home. Especially since when my husband goes to work I'm alone at home


----------



## Seoul

Sarah10380 Congratulations! Hope you continue to feel great &#9786; 

michelle01 Congratulations that sounds great! Good Luck with your transfer!! Hope the little beans stick &#9786; 

CanAm Sorry about your negative I completely understand what you mean about the nurses feeling worst than you about it. It came to a point that I wouldnt pick up the phone when they called with my results because I didnt want to have to say the usual its ok. I ended up always hearing the BFN over voicemail instead. And you never know those last three might all stick but I completely understand that after each negative you just keep loosing more and more hope until you are just doing it to say you tried. Do give it a try with your three frosties though they will have more chances of developing if you do the transfer than if you dont ;) 

Sarah AK I dont think I would call to get the grade for the same reason they say a positive mind set helps and we already have so many reasons not to think positively. I am sure they are all great and I hope at least one little bean sticks Good LUCK!! 

MMleo good luck with your stimming! 

Lucie those numbers sound really good &#9786;

I am day 4 of stimming and I have not had any symptoms except a little shooting pain coming from my right ovary but very brief and very little. I go for my scan in the morning it will be my first one since I started stimming I hope the meds are working :shrug:


----------



## sarah10380

Seoul said:


> I am day 4 of stimming and I have not had any symptoms except a little shooting pain coming from my right ovary but very brief and very little. I go for my scan in the morning it will be my first one since I started stimming I hope the meds are working :shrug:

i don't think i really felt anything until 8 or 9 days of stimming and i ended up with 16 eggs...don't worry :hugs:


----------



## sarah10380

Michelle - what is an hcg booster?

CanAm - i'm so sorry for youdr negative :hugs:.


----------



## hockey24

hockey24 said:


> SarahAK - are you going to POAS or wait for the beta? :test:
> 
> I'm debating whether I will test out of the trigger or wait til close to the beta date. :loopy:

I tested out the beta and I was glad when I saw the line was gone then I never question my results...I will do the same this time. I was glad to know ahead of time and was not completely caught offguard by our results. 


Sorry CanAm...:hugs:[/QUOTE]

I think I agree with that logic. I hate to kill the hope by testing but I would also like to reduce the devastation if its negative. Testing out would definitely help with that. :flower:


----------



## babydrms

SarahAK said:


> CanAmFam said:
> 
> 
> just popping in to say that as expected, our beta was negative. im pretty pissed a this point. this last try was our best round ever. flawless transfer, perfect blasts, a month off work with no stress. and not even a teenie bit positive. arg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive become beyond bitter. it was bound to happen.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im willing to bet right now that our risk of triplets with frozen blasts is about as good as my chance of getting pregnant in the next 10 years.Click to expand...
> 
> CanAm I'm so, so sorry hun to hear about your negative test result. Your post brought tears to my eyes.. It's very natural to feel very bitter, I was telling my husband today that having babies is in fashion these days it seems, everyone on my friends list on facebook is uploading pictures of their newborn babies or updating their statuses about having babies or the "hardships" of their pregnancies when all they did was have sex at the right time to conceive and here we are... Then come the questions and the fake sympathies.. I just HATE all that by now and want to hide from the world. There are no words I can say that will truly give you comfort, but I will just say this much that time DOES heal everything. Take a break, take rest, do give the frosties a shot but with zero expectations, it's better than letting them just be there, but expect nothing, it's hard to do but it hurts a little less. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> hockey24 said:
> 
> SarahAK - are you going to POAS or wait for the beta?
> 
> I'm debating whether I will test out of the trigger or wait til close to the beta date.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydrms said:
> 
> I tested out the beta and I was glad when I saw the line was gone then I never question my results...I will do the same this time. I was glad to know ahead of time and was not completely caught offguard by our results.Click to expand...
> 
> hockey I agree with babydrms.. Besides, I don't think I'll be able to resist POAS till the 13th of March! I might go for a HPT a day before the beta though, just so that if the result is not what I want it to be, I can cry my heart out in the privacy of my home. Especially since when my husband goes to work I'm alone at homeClick to expand...

It was nice to be able to sit at home and cry without even having DH around. I cried a little over many days and by the time I got the call right before I went to work, sitting at lunch with DH - I barely welled up. I didn't have a little moment at work but all in all I was able to hold it together. I had given myself plenty of time to cry during the week before the beta.


----------



## michelle01

Sarah10380 - They gave me a second bottle of Hcg and today I had to mix 2cc of the solution with the powder and inject .5cc, then put the bottle in the frig. I may have to do another one on Wednesday. Obviously this would affect a pregnancy test, so I have no choice now to wait until march 9 for my beta. Its kind of frustrating, cause I am gonna want to poas.


----------



## babydrms

michelle01 said:


> Sarah10380 - They gave me a second bottle of Hcg and today I had to mix 2cc of the solution with the powder and inject .5cc, then put the bottle in the frig. I may have to do another one on Wednesday. Obviously this would affect a pregnancy test, so I have no choice now to wait until march 9 for my beta. Its kind of frustrating, cause I am gonna want to poas.

Did they explain why you are doing this?


----------



## sienna1

CanAmFam, I'm so sorry to hear about the result of your cycle. It's ridiculously unfair. Thank you for sharing your story and being part of this forum.:hugs:

Michelle, good luck on Tuesday!! 

I'm on day 4 of stims. Have noticed intense sleepiness each day. My DH and I realized that on the weekend when we'll find out out the result he'll be traveling at a conference. If it's a negative, I don't know if I'd rather have him home or not.


----------



## Seoul

I just had my first scan and I guess the medicine was working way too much even if I didn't feel it. The doctor is worried that I will have OHSS so he decreased the dose of the gonal-f and I have to go back on wednesday to see if they can regulate it. If they can't we might have to cancel the treatment this month. I really hope that isn't the case :sad2: my hubby will be unavailable for treatments in April and I am sick of waiting I feel like I have to wait an eternity for everything and the sad thing is that I am generally a patient person! :cry: Hopefully the dosage decrease will work and I will be able to continue cause the numbers look good other wise... looks like I have about 7 growing follies on each side lets just hope they start reacting a little bit more slowly to the meds.


----------



## SarahAK

Seoul said:


> Hopefully the dosage decrease will work and I will be able to continue cause the numbers look good other wise... looks like I have about 7 growing follies on each side lets just hope they start reacting a little bit more slowly to the meds.

Aww hun I so hope your don't get OHSS and that the follicles take it easy and grow smoothly and slowly.. 7 on each side is such a good number! I'm sure the reduced dosage will help. Keeping fingers crossed for you!



babydrms said:

> It was nice to be able to sit at home and cry without even having DH around. I cried a little over many days and by the time I got the call right before I went to work, sitting at lunch with DH - I barely welled up. I didn't have a little moment at work but all in all I was able to hold it together. I had given myself plenty of time to cry during the week before the beta.

I so understand what you mean. I did this with my second IUI since two of my friends conceived with their first IUI and I had really gotten my hopes up and did two IUIs back to back. The second one I had pushed for, my husband wasn't letting me go ahead with it he believed I needed a break. It's sort of useless crying in front of him unfortunately, he's a sweetheart but he absolutely lacks the skill to comfort/console :/ That's also a reason why I would like to know before the beta so in case the news isn't what I want for it to be, I can lighten my heart without him around, or else he will just keep telling me to stop crying...

I read your journal.. I'm so so sorry to hear all that you have been through.. I didn't even know such different complications even existed and I've decided to stop feeling sorry for myself and stop feeling frustrated.. Sending happy and healthy vibes your way and I'm very happy that you have started with your second round of IVF.. wishing you all the best hun :hug:



Seoul said:

> Sarah AK I don&#8217;t think I would call to get the grade for the same reason they say a positive mind set helps and we already have so many reasons not to think positively. I am sure they are all great and I hope at least one little bean sticks Good LUCK!!

So true hun :) and THANK YOU!! I need the wishes desperately as there was just one embryo that was transferred :/ Out of the 5 eggs they found, only 1 was mature and that's the one that got fertilised.. I try not to think about it :s :s


----------



## marie44

michelle01 said:


> The nurse left me a message, I will be going in for a day five transfer on Tuesday. I am so excited and anxious! The strange thing is they want me to do hcg booster injections....has anyone else done these before? This will obviously affect any chance of doing a hpt...ugh

I have heard of this. In our IVF meeting, she explained how they will give a prescription for ovidrel with one refill in case we need it after the transfer. She said it tricks your body into thinking it is pg so everything else will progress as it should. She said some doctors prefer it. I think it's a good thing. I want to request it. It sounds like a little extra help. Do they want you to do it before or after ET? GL


----------



## hockey24

Seoul said:


> I just had my first scan and I guess the medicine was working way too much even if I didn't feel it. The doctor is worried that I will have OHSS so he decreased the dose of the gonal-f and I have to go back on wednesday to see if they can regulate it. If they can't we might have to cancel the treatment this month. I really hope that isn't the case :sad2: my hubby will be unavailable for treatments in April and I am sick of waiting I feel like I have to wait an eternity for everything and the sad thing is that I am generally a patient person! :cry: Hopefully the dosage decrease will work and I will be able to continue cause the numbers look good other wise... looks like I have about 7 growing follies on each side lets just hope they start reacting a little bit more slowly to the meds.

Seoul - :hugs::hugs:

7 follies on each side sounds like such a great number. Are they concerned that you will continue to produce even more to the point its too much? 
Normally I'm wishing for follies to grow but this time - SLOW DOWN little follies!! They are just eager to get going too! :thumbup:

So my last scan was this morning. I now have 4 follicles on the right side and 8 on the other. How does that happen? I had 5 going strong on each side - what happened to the one on the right? How does it just disappear?:shrug:


Anyway, so now I have a total of 12 follies growing ranging in size from 15 to 18. Not sure if the small one will make it to retrieval but we'll see.

The doctor will call later today to let me know all the details but we are definitely on for a retrieval on Wednesday! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## michelle01

Babydrms - they did not explain why, just told me when I woke up from my EC that I would need to do it; they gave me an instruction sheet to follow. I was a little out of it to even ask that day, but was going to once I saw them on ET day.

Thanks for the clarification marie44; they had me do one .5cc injection yesterday, my ET is tomorrow morning, then I am supposed to do another .5cc on Wednesday and Friday. I am also supposed to go in Wednesday and Friday to have an ultrasound so they can measure my ovaries. My beta is March 9, so I will just have to wait for that to see if I get a BFP! I think any hpt will give me a false positive before then based on the Hcg boosters.

Seoul - I hope that the decrease in meds will slow things down enough for you and that you can continue with this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## sienna1

Seoul, FX'd for you for tomorrow's scan. There are so many "what ifs" as part of this process, it's enough to drive us crazy even without the meds.

I had my first scan this morning, on stim day 5. It's going well so far, she saw 11 on the right and 7 on the left. I asked her if this was too much and she said not at all, she was happy at this point. I'm so relieved.

Hockey24, so exciting that this is your retrieval week!


----------



## michelle01

That is great sienna1, sounds like things are going good!

I am now starting to get nervous/panic about my transfer tomorrow morning. I have done such a great job up until now to not think about it. I asked them if I needed to take anything to calm me beforehand, and they said no. That it will be easy and won't take too long; then I sit there for about 15-20 minutes afterwards, then go home and bed rest the remainder of the day. So am I worried for no reason? I heard other women have cramping afterwards.


----------



## michelle01

Hockey24...good luck on Wednesday!!! :winkwink:


----------



## marie44

michelle01 said:


> That is great sienna1, sounds like things are going good!
> 
> I am now starting to get nervous/panic about my transfer tomorrow morning. I have done such a great job up until now to not think about it. I asked them if I needed to take anything to calm me beforehand, and they said no. That it will be easy and won't take too long; then I sit there for about 15-20 minutes afterwards, then go home and bed rest the remainder of the day. So am I worried for no reason? I heard other women have cramping afterwards.

My dr gave me a prescription for xantax for ET because he said I am too tense during the ultrasounds and he doesn't want me moving around too much. He said the procedure is quick and I would probably be fine without it but "why not have a little fun?" he said lol. Don't be nervous now...the hard part (at least physically) is behind you. GL tomorrow!!

Hockey & Sienna - Great #'s!!


----------



## Mmleo

CanAam-I cant even start imaging how u must feel.,am so sorry.It might be a good idea to transfer ur frosties,who knows.Whatever u choose to do,stay strong.
Good luck with ur ET Michelle,F'xd for u.I hve heard of HCG boosters,.bt i wasnt sure what they r used for. 
Thank u Seoul,am happy ur meds r workin well.
Lucie_how r u?any ideta when ur ER is?Gd luck with ur ER Hockey.,and Gd luck SarahK.babydrms,hv u started ur next cycle's stimming?
..i did my 2nd scan tday,and dr things r going good,he says abt 6eggs on each side biggest is abt 14mm..why do i feel like my ovaries rnt responding so well? the best part of it,i had 2cyst n they both hvnt changed in sizes which is super cool.Am going for my last scan on thurday n maybe triggers from there on.


----------



## Mmleo

CanAam-I cant even start imaging how u must feel.,am so sorry.It might be a good idea to transfer ur frosties,who knows.Whatever u choose to do,stay strong.
Good luck with ur ET Michelle,F'xd for u.I hve heard of HCG boosters,.bt i wasnt sure what they r used for. 
Thank u Seoul,am happy ur meds r workin well.
Lucie_how r u?any ideta when ur ER is?Gd luck with ur ER Hockey.,and Gd luck SarahK.babydrms,hv u started ur next cycle's stimming?
..i did my 2nd scan tday,and dr things r going good,he says abt 6eggs on each side biggest is abt 14mm..why do i feel like my ovaries rnt responding so well? the best part of it,i had 2cyst n they both hvnt changed in sizes which is super cool.Am going for my last scan on thurday n maybe triggers from there on.


----------



## Mmleo

Seoul...am sure when u r on reduced dose ur follies w'd grow a bit slower.i hope it works out fine for u.x


----------



## Lucie73821

CanAm, I'm so sorry. :(

Hockey, how exciting to know that ER is only two days away!

Seoul- I hope the decrease of medicine does the trick!

As for me I had another scan today. On the left- follies at 13, 12, and 10 with 6 more under 10. On the right- 12, 11, 10 with 8 more under 10. Friday's e2 was 552.

I go back Wednesday for another scan. They had estimated ER for Thursday, but I'm pretty sure that's not going to happen now. I just hope that these follies keep on growing like they should!

I hope everyone else is doing well!!!


----------



## hockey24

So Lucie - are you guys thinking maybe Saturday? Looks like your follies need a few more days to grow but otherwise seem really good!

I'm just so excited to not have to do 4 injections tomorrow! I trigger tonight and then I am done until Wednesday!!:happydance:


----------



## sienna1

Michelle, you will do great tomorrow. How exciting to have overcome all those IVF hurdles and be ready for ET. 

SarahAK, when do you test?

Mmleo, that's great news about the cysts not growing.


----------



## Lucie73821

Hockey...I really don't know. I hope it's Friday or Saturday though!


----------



## kate32

I just wanted to wish everyone good luck to all of you. I have been reading everyones posts but have trouble keeping up. 
I am doing my trigger tonight & have my ER on Wed. I'm just nervous that I might develop OHSS. I am day 11 stim today, I had my ultrasound today & my E2 levels are about 4800. My Dr. told me to start drinking gatorade & whey protein. Hope that can help prevent it.


----------



## sienna1

Kate, wishing you good luck. What does the Gatorade and protein do? I know OHSS is very serious, but haven't read too much about it yet. Take care!


----------



## SarahAK

hockey24 said:


> I now have 4 follicles on the right side and 8 on the other. How does that happen? I had 5 going strong on each side - what happened to the one on the right? How does it just disappear?:shrug:
> 
> ..... we are definitely on for a retrieval on Wednesday! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Hockey all the best for your ER!! I've read somewhere else as well about the "disappearing follicles".. no one seems to know why they disappear but I guess only the good ones keep growing. As long as your E2 levels are good, it doesn't really matter how many follicles you have!



michelle01 said:

> my ET is tomorrow morning,

All the best for your ET Michelle!!



Mmleo said:

> ..i did my 2nd scan tday,and dr things r going good,he says abt 6eggs on each side biggest is abt 14mm..why do i feel like my ovaries rnt responding so well?

Hun that response isn't bad. Again I'd say keep an eye on your E2 levels, that's the best indicator. All my follicles measured 22+ before the trigger, and they found only ONE mature egg (5 eggs in total), my E2 was 275 on day of the trigger. So big is not necessarily good.



Lucie73821 said:

> As for me I had another scan today. On the left- follies at 13, 12, and 10 with 6 more under 10. On the right- 12, 11, 10 with 8 more under 10. Friday's e2 was 552. I go back Wednesday for another scan. They had estimated ER for Thursday, but I'm pretty sure that's not going to happen now. I just hope that these follies keep on growing like they should!

Best of luck hun, grow follies grow! The numbers look promising :)



sienna1 said:

> SarahAK, when do you test?

Technically, I'm supposed to get my beta done on the 12th of March, that's a very, very long wait considering I got ET done on the 23rd of February. 5th of March would be 11dpt, so anything after that should be safe I suppose. But I plan to test a day or two before my beta, so around the 11th or 12th of March hopefully... :s And you?



kate32 said:

> I just wanted to wish everyone good luck to all of you. I have been reading everyones posts but have trouble keeping up.
> I am doing my trigger tonight & have my ER on Wed. I'm just nervous that I might develop OHSS. I am day 11 stim today, I had my ultrasound today & my E2 levels are about 4800. My Dr. told me to start drinking gatorade & whey protein. Hope that can help prevent it.

Thank you so much for the wishes dear kate :) Oh I hope gatorade and whey protein help prevent OHSS for you! Take care of yourself and best of luck for the ER hun :flower:


----------



## babydrms

kate32 said:


> I just wanted to wish everyone good luck to all of you. I have been reading everyones posts but have trouble keeping up.
> I am doing my trigger tonight & have my ER on Wed. I'm just nervous that I might develop OHSS. I am day 11 stim today, I had my ultrasound today & my E2 levels are about 4800. My Dr. told me to start drinking gatorade & whey protein. Hope that can help prevent it.


Yikes, that is a high E2...I think I got up around 3200 in a 13 day stim and I def had some symptoms of mild OHSS...Drink gatorade and protein, increasing blood levels of protein helps the fluid, which is leaking into your belly from the blood vessels, to be pulled back into your venous system. If they really think you are going to hyperstim they may not trigger you, or not with HCG, and sometimes they make you freeze all you embies because pregnancy will make it work. They also may let you coast. 

Fx'd things work out! 




Lucie73821 said:


> CanAm, I'm so sorry. :(
> 
> Hockey, how exciting to know that ER is only two days away!
> 
> Seoul- I hope the decrease of medicine does the trick!
> 
> As for me I had another scan today. On the left- follies at 13, 12, and 10 with 6 more under 10. On the right- 12, 11, 10 with 8 more under 10. Friday's e2 was 552.
> 
> I go back Wednesday for another scan. They had estimated ER for Thursday, but I'm pretty sure that's not going to happen now. I just hope that these follies keep on growing like they should!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well!!!

It sounds like things are going great. I was little disapointed last time by a long stim. :shrug: The earliest you would go now is friday am if they trigger you wednesday night. Hang in there!



Mmleo said:


> CanAam-I cant even start imaging how u must feel.,am so sorry.It might be a good idea to transfer ur frosties,who knows.Whatever u choose to do,stay strong.
> Good luck with ur ET Michelle,F'xd for u.I hve heard of HCG boosters,.bt i wasnt sure what they r used for.
> Thank u Seoul,am happy ur meds r workin well.
> Lucie_how r u?any ideta when ur ER is?Gd luck with ur ER Hockey.,and Gd luck SarahK.babydrms,hv u started ur next cycle's stimming?
> ..i did my 2nd scan tday,and dr things r going good,he says abt 6eggs on each side biggest is abt 14mm..why do i feel like my ovaries rnt responding so well? the best part of it,i had 2cyst n they both hvnt changed in sizes which is super cool.Am going for my last scan on thurday n maybe triggers from there on.

I am stimming, today was Day 4. On my way now!


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi Ladies-just catching up with everyones posts-lots going on in here!! Good luck to everyone!! I had first stimming scan today-day 8-nurse said there were 7 good sized follicles and a few smaller-this isnt that good right? Last time I was scanned every 2 days and had E2 levels taken so cant remenmber exactly where I was at this stage. I was hoping with an increase in the meds I would respond better...nurse said an average was 8-10 so this was fine and no need to increase meds (I am on 300 units menopur this time)-I dont think I'll be triggering till the weekend but not sure how many more could develop now? Just scared I'll have a repeat of last time....x


----------



## marie44

KittyCat,
7 good size follicles sounds great and if the nurse told you it was a good response, I'd believe her. It's hard because you want those really high #'s but as long as you get some good ones out of the 7, you'll get some good embies! Maybe the small ones will catch up before ER. GL to u & all the ladies! A lot of things happening right now!

I'm waiting on the results from my bw yesterday to see if I did actually ov on the bcp & if so I may not start stimming for at least a week. I'm excited to get started. My huge box of meds arrived Sat & I can't wait to start jabbing myself :)


----------



## michelle01

I went in this morning and had my transfer; 2 were put back, one that was a 3B- and a 2B+....not sure what that means, but they said they were good; not great. I was soooo nervous that my legs were shaking! :wacko: And one of the girls in the room held my hand...LOL I am such a baby, but honestly it was really easy. I am now home and taking it easy; I have mild cramping. Now I just want at least one of them to stick!!! :happydance:

Lucie - sounds like things are going good; hang in there! ET will be here before you know it. :hugs:

YAY Hockey24....so excited for you. GL tomorrow! :happydance:

Thanks Sienna1; I am glad to be done now and just crossing my fingers these little ones stick!!!

Kate32 - keeping fingers crossed for you! I was a slow responder, but either being slow or ending up with OHSS, its frustrating. I hope things work out for you.

Babydrms - day 4 already; WOW!! That is great, time is sure flying and you will be in for ER before you know it. :winkwink:

KittyCat82 - Fingers crossed for you! I was a slow responder, but towards the end things started to pick up. :hugs:

Marie44 - Exciting!!! Hoping that you get to start stimming soon!


----------



## hockey24

Kittycat - my doctor told me the same thing and its still early in your process. You may see more follicles on your next u/s. I had 10 going strong for the first 2 u/s and then a few more popped up on the third. Strange!! :wacko:

Marie - isn't sad that we get so excited for a box of needs and meds! I do the exact same thing. It's like a big present comes in the mail - a gift of hope! [-o&lt; 

Michelle - FX'd that one or both of your little beans stick!!! At least the TWW is a little shorter this month!! :headspin:


----------



## Goldy

Just seen this thread and would want to join. Had my ET today on an Antagonist protocol. On day 5 - transferd two and the grades where 5AB AND 5BB doc says they were perfect, so just relaxing and resting today... Tomorrow off to work!!


----------



## sarah10380

michelle - sounds like a great transfer! i did have mild cramping after my transfer too. are you taking tomorrow of work too? my doctor had me do 2 days of bedrest, but i know every doctor is different. i pray your little beans stick!

good luck to everyone else on their upcoming ER's and ET's.

AFM - i'm 11dp5dt (16dpo) and finally had my beta...it seemed like forever. so my beta came back at 796, i think thats a good number? I'm going to start googling now! :)


----------



## sarah10380

Goldy - good luck to you!! those were exactly the same quality of my embryos!


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Sarah 10380; I am only taking today off work. They said I could go back tomorrow and I sit all day anyhow. I really hope they stick cause the grades on them don't seem that great! The nurse did say I had a good chance cause all my other testing came back really good.

Goldy - welcome! I had my 5 day transfer today too! My grades were not as good, but they said something like a 3BB and a 2BB.


----------



## michelle01

And Sarah10380 that beta looks great!!!! When will they do an u/s to see how many beans you have??


----------



## jappygirl76

Hey everyone,

I have my ER tomorrow, so excited bring leap day and all just makes it that much better.

Good luck to everyone waiting for their ER and ET!

Goldy and Michele, let us know how you guys are doing?? Sending you lots of sticky dust!!

,Sarah that beta is awesome, im so excited for you, was this your first IVF??


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hey ladies

Good luck to all! Not written much but been checking in with how everyone is doing!

Had my EC yest, 11 eggs. 10 mature RE called today all 10 fertilised so aiming for blastocyst. ET on sat! 

Bit of pain yest and today but easing. Did others of you have small amounts of blood after EC??

Baby dust to all 

Pink xx


----------



## michelle01

jappygirl76 - GL tomorrow! 

Pink - I had my EC last Thursday and had some bleeding for about 2 days; small amounts, but enough that I noticed it and had to keep wearing a pad. I was also in some pain the day of and day after, but day 3 and 4 I started feeling back to myself again.

Now after having ET this morning I had some spotting right after which they said was normal and been cramping all afternoon so far. They said that was normal, kinda feels like I am getting my period.


----------



## sarah10380

michelle - i don't have my u/s for another 2-3 weeks i think. they will schedule it next monday after my last beta. Also, the way you are feeling rigth now is totally normal.

Pink - i had spotting for 5 days after my EC. It was brown and kind of thick (sorry tmi) and gross! My RE said it's totally normal, because everytime they are extracting an egg from you they are poking you with a needle, so of course you are going to bleed. Sounds like you got a great number of eggs!

Jappy - yes this was my first IVF :) How about you?


----------



## sarah10380

Seoul said:


> Jappy - yes this was my first IVF :) How about you?

Oops...just saw your signature and see it's your 2nd


----------



## Lucie73821

Goldy and Michelle- glad your transfers went well! Congrats on being pupo! 

Jappygirl- Good luck tomorrow! 

Sarah10380- I'm no expert, but that sounds like a great beta! Also, I love your avatar pic! Is that your kitty? 

Pink- Awesome fertilization report! 

I'm headed in tomorrow for another scan. I really hope we will be able to get a better idea of when ER will be! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## sarah10380

Lucie - good luck tomorrow at your u/s. my last week of stimming, i was at the doctor everyday either having an u/s or having blood work. there is a lot to this ivf process, isn't there? Yes that is my kitty...my baby. Her name is Lucy :) She is tiny, but LOVES to cuddle with our 70 lb lab. It's so cute to see them sleeping together. Do you have cats?


----------



## Lucie73821

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/426172_10150704651870350_514100349_12001306_865795229_n.jpg

This is our furbaby, Merlin. He's quite big, weighing in at about 16 pounds...


----------



## babydrms

sarah10380 said:


> michelle - sounds like a great transfer! i did have mild cramping after my transfer too. are you taking tomorrow of work too? my doctor had me do 2 days of bedrest, but i know every doctor is different. i pray your little beans stick!
> 
> good luck to everyone else on their upcoming ER's and ET's.
> 
> AFM - i'm 11dp5dt (16dpo) and finally had my beta...it seemed like forever. so my beta came back at 796, i think thats a good number? I'm going to start googling now! :)


Wow, that's great!! Are they thinking multiples?




KittyCat82 said:


> Hi Ladies-just catching up with everyones posts-lots going on in here!! Good luck to everyone!! I had first stimming scan today-day 8-nurse said there were 7 good sized follicles and a few smaller-this isnt that good right? Last time I was scanned every 2 days and had E2 levels taken so cant remenmber exactly where I was at this stage. I was hoping with an increase in the meds I would respond better...nurse said an average was 8-10 so this was fine and no need to increase meds (I am on 300 units menopur this time)-I dont think I'll be triggering till the weekend but not sure how many more could develop now? Just scared I'll have a repeat of last time....x


It sounds good. Remind us what happened last time...?




Goldy said:


> Just seen this thread and would want to join. Had my ET today on an Antagonist protocol. On day 5 - transferd two and the grades where 5AB AND 5BB doc says they were perfect, so just relaxing and resting today... Tomorrow off to work!!


Hi :wave: Congrats on your transfer - did you have assisted hatching?




jappygirl76 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have my ER tomorrow, so excited bring leap day and all just makes it that much better.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for their ER and ET!
> 
> Goldy and Michele, let us know how you guys are doing?? Sending you lots of sticky dust!!
> 
> ,Sarah that beta is awesome, im so excited for you, was this your first IVF??


Good luck!




Pink gerbera said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Good luck to all! Not written much but been checking in with how everyone is doing!
> 
> Had my EC yest, 11 eggs. 10 mature RE called today all 10 fertilised so aiming for blastocyst. ET on sat!
> 
> Bit of pain yest and today but easing. Did others of you have small amounts of blood after EC??
> 
> Baby dust to all
> 
> Pink xx


Good luck, do you get daily reports on you embryos?


----------



## SarahAK

*babydrms*
How are you feeling hun? Hope the stimming is going good :) :flower:

*Goldy*
Welcome aboard girl!! Enjoy being PUPO! When's your beta going to be? 

*Lucie73821*
That's one beautiful furbaby!! All the best for your scan hun let us know how it went :flower:

*Pink gerbera*
Good to see you again!! Woohoo for the excellent report!! :happydance:
All the best for the transfer on Saturday :thumbup:
I didn't have any bleeding after EC nor ET but I had girls with me who did, I think it can happen and shouldn't be anything serious if the blood isn't too much.

*jappygirl76*
Hope your ER went great :thumbup:

*sarah10380*
That Beta is amazing!!! :happydance::happydance: Waiting for the scan report to see how many little beans you got in there!

afm - I'm 6dp3dt today (9dpo), had some cramping 3dpt - 4dpt but I think that was because I walked a lot on 3dpt. Not brisk walking but a lot of walking and it was uncomfortable because I was so bloated and heavy and looked 5 months pregnant as well, the aches and cramps started after all the walking. I'm feeling a little too good now and that is also worrying I suppose :lol::lol:

Grrr when will the 13th come so I can stop wondering :/

A quick question though girls.. as I'm taking a lot of progesterone (Cyclogest 400mg x 4 + Duphastan 10mg x 2), obviously AF won't show up when she's supposed to... But in case I'm not preggers, will I have to stop the progesterone to get AF to come or does she show up on her own after a certain time period anyway? I mean Progesterone cannot delay AF indefinitely now can it :wacko::shrug: I ask because technically AF should show up around the 5th - 7th of March (I have secondary amenorrhoea so I don't have an AF date as such).


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi ladies thanks for the post. My last ivf I didn't respond so well (about 7 follies on EC) but then they could only access my left ovary as bowel got in way (bad luck on the day) and I'm just worried there will be a repeat.

Sarah-I bled through the progesterone the exact day my period was due x


----------



## Goldy

SaraAk
My beta is going to be on march 8th, thanks for the well wishes. Don't defeat yourself before the results are in.. You are going to continue the progesterone until your pregnant body can produce it's own!! Anything outside that positive thinking is a NO,NO,NO....positive vibes only for now!! When ttc I've noticed that we spent a lot of time worrying than being happy so for now SaraAk this is your time to be happy, if the sadness is to come then let it come after March 13.!!for now:happydance:

Michelle01
Nice to know we did the transfer the same day. They say grade do not mean anything.. I had a cousin with 3bc and 2bc but went on to have twins 2 years ago & this year she had 4AA and 5AA but had a BFN so my belief is what will be will be.... Lets enjoy this wait...can't believe I'm actually here... It's been a long road!! when do you go for the BETA? hope same day as mine since transfer was same day.

Sarah10380
Wow congrats on the BETA results, good number.....twins!!! good to know you had the exact embryo rating as mine, now am anxious !! I know they say BETA #'s do not necessarily mean twins but am hoping for you!!! Thanks for the well wishes!! What symptoms did you have whilst you were waiting to test if at all??

Babydrms
No I did not have assisted hatching. I responded well to menopor. *My DH had no issues so no need for icsi.

Jappygirl76
Will definately update, we have a long, long.....9 day wait to the results!!

Lucie73821
Thanks for the well wishes, need every baby dust possible! And goodluck on the u/s outcome today!

AFM am counting down the days...8 days to go!! Will shortly be leaving for work. Wish I could just stay in bed until the 8th!!! But bills need to be paid...*


----------



## michelle01

Goldy - they have my beta scheduled for March 9. I have to do another hcg booster injection today. I guess they want my ovaries to be a certain size and I go in Friday for another u/s and possibly have to do one more booster injection. 

I asked about POAS, but she advised me not too because it could give me a false negative or false positive. I don't know if I can wait the 9 days to find out, so I might just start POAS daily to see if I get a line and if I do, see if it goes lighter or darker. I just don't think I can wait till next Friday.


----------



## marie44

Michelle - GL with the wait! I guess you can try POAS but it doesn't sound like it will be too accurate.

SarahAK - Why so long to test? The 13th seems far away. I guess they know what they are doing but it seems long.

Lucie & Sarah10380 - Love the kitty photos! My cat Ginger has been keeping me same these days. She's not as perfect looking as yours but sweet.
Great beta Sarah! You must be so excited!

Kittycat - Thanks for the info on AF on pregesterone. I was wondering the exact same thing!

Pink - 10 fertilized eggs is great, almost all of them! :happydance:

AFM, false alarm ov on bcp. My blood results indicated I did not ov although I had ov cramps & a positive OPK? It just shows putting too much faith in IC is never a good idea. I'm glad I checked bc it would have been in the back of my mind otherwise. Thanks for the info Babydrms! I can start stimming on March 5th with my "box of hope" as scheduled! :)

GL to everyone!!! FX for lots of BFPs!!!


----------



## hockey24

So just got home. They did only get 5 eggs so a little disappointed in that but hoping for quality over quantity!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Then the doctor made some comment about freezing the good ones and taking care of my fibroid before transfer. I was like - oh no, we're doing this! We made a decision that no matter how many eggs - we were going through one complete IVF cycle to give it a shot regardless of the number. :gun:

IF it doesn't work this first time, we'll come back and determine the best path to take care of the fibroid. His response - we'll negotiate. Oh no we won't! I WILL WIN!!:grr:

So now I'm resting on my pain meds and will hope that we get the call tomorrow that they all fertilized!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## babydrms

Goldy said:


> SaraAk
> My beta is going to be on march 8th, thanks for the well wishes. Don't defeat yourself before the results are in.. You are going to continue the progesterone until your pregnant body can produce it's own!! Anything outside that positive thinking is a NO,NO,NO....positive vibes only for now!! When ttc I've noticed that we spent a lot of time worrying than being happy so for now SaraAk this is your time to be happy, if the sadness is to come then let it come after March 13.!!for now:happydance:
> 
> Michelle01
> Nice to know we did the transfer the same day. They say grade do not mean anything.. I had a cousin with 3bc and 2bc but went on to have twins 2 years ago & this year she had 4AA and 5AA but had a BFN so my belief is what will be will be.... Lets enjoy this wait...can't believe I'm actually here... It's been a long road!! when do you go for the BETA? hope same day as mine since transfer was same day.
> 
> Sarah10380
> Wow congrats on the BETA results, good number.....twins!!! good to know you had the exact embryo rating as mine, now am anxious !! I know they say BETA #'s do not necessarily mean twins but am hoping for you!!! Thanks for the well wishes!! What symptoms did you have whilst you were waiting to test if at all??
> 
> Babydrms
> No I did not have assisted hatching. I responded well to menopor. *My DH had no issues so no need for icsi.
> 
> Jappygirl76
> Will definately update, we have a long, long.....9 day wait to the results!!
> 
> Lucie73821
> Thanks for the well wishes, need every baby dust possible! And goodluck on the u/s outcome today!
> 
> AFM am counting down the days...8 days to go!! Will shortly be leaving for work. Wish I could just stay in bed until the 8th!!! But bills need to be paid...*


Our clinic does ICSI on every egg...they do assisted hatching if it's needed - the shell has to be greater than 13...




michelle01 said:


> Goldy - they have my beta scheduled for March 9. I have to do another hcg booster injection today. I guess they want my ovaries to be a certain size and I go in Friday for another u/s and possibly have to do one more booster injection.
> 
> I asked about POAS, but she advised me not too because it could give me a false negative or false positive. I don't know if I can wait the 9 days to find out, so I might just start POAS daily to see if I get a line and if I do, see if it goes lighter or darker. I just don't think I can wait till next Friday.


Well, the HCG boosters will give you a false positive - It took 8 days for my trigger to get out of my system and they keep having you do them so I don't think it is going to tell you very much. Even a blood HCG would be inaccurate after the boosters...I don't want to discourage you but if it gets lighter it could just mean more diluted urine, darker more concetrated urine...your definitely not going to be able to tell for while. Enjoy being PUPO!  I am so curious if this helps you - I want to ask my doc about it.




hockey24 said:


> So just got home. They did only get 5 eggs so a little disappointed in that but hoping for quality over quantity!! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Then the doctor made some comment about freezing the good ones and taking care of my fibroid before transfer. I was like - oh no, we're doing this! We made a decision that no matter how many eggs - we were going through one complete IVF cycle to give it a shot regardless of the number. :gun:
> 
> IF it doesn't work this first time, we'll come back and determine the best path to take care of the fibroid. His response - we'll negotiate. Oh no we won't! I WILL WIN!!:grr:
> 
> So now I'm resting on my pain meds and will hope that we get the call tomorrow that they all fertilized!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

I can't believe he didn't want to do it before. However, if he really doesn't want you to do it I would trust him. I have honostly seen large fibroids cause disasters in pregnancy - even resulting in loosing the baby. I would never wish that on anyone.


----------



## hockey24

babydrms said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> So just got home. They did only get 5 eggs so a little disappointed in that but hoping for quality over quantity!! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Then the doctor made some comment about freezing the good ones and taking care of my fibroid before transfer. I was like - oh no, we're doing this! We made a decision that no matter how many eggs - we were going through one complete IVF cycle to give it a shot regardless of the number. :gun:
> 
> IF it doesn't work this first time, we'll come back and determine the best path to take care of the fibroid. His response - we'll negotiate. Oh no we won't! I WILL WIN!!:grr:
> 
> So now I'm resting on my pain meds and will hope that we get the call tomorrow that they all fertilized!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> I can't believe he didn't want to do it before. However, if he really doesn't want you to do it I would trust him. I have honostly seen large fibroids cause disasters in pregnancy - even resulting in loosing the baby. I would never wish that on anyone.Click to expand...

Well the doctor has been wierd about it. We knew about it 6 months ago and he didn't think it was an issue and said keep going ahead with a plan of IVF in FEbruary. Well we go to start IVF and all of a sudden its an issue? We could have fixed it back in September. Its very small - 1.2MM - and hasn't changed since we first saw it. Had he made a big deal out of it 6 months ago - I would have fixed it, but since he didn't - I feel like we have to give IVF a go. I've been working towards this for 6 months so it was too hard to stop and say - oh let's wait another 5 months while we plan surgery. 

Anyway - that's my story!! :winkwink: Hoping my gut feelings pay off!! :happydance::happydance:


Good luck to all the other ladies who are working through their own process!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## michelle01

Thanks babydrms! I was thinking to POAS daily to see what happens after my last booster. I am only taking .5cc of the hcg, so its just 1/2 of what the trigger was. I am sure I won't know for sure until 3/9; the nurse was confident they would know that day. I won't take the results from the hpt tests to heart because I know they will probably not be truly accurate.

She did mention that they want your ovaries a certain size and that the booster helps them get there. They never mentioned it at my consult, but I trust my doctor and will follow whatever he suggests to make this work!

Hockey24 - I would trust your doctor too; I know how hard that is and how bad you want to do this. I am shocked as well that they didn't take care of it beforehand! When I was pg with my son I developed another fibroid and it was painful. GL and I hope everything turns out good for you! :hugs:


----------



## Mmleo

Hello ladies..am so happy to c how everyone is doing,God willing i'll b reporting how my ER went then ET...God i cant wait..it's bn 10days of stimming,cd11,bn hving EWCM since cd 5,didnt bother asking the dr if it is normal,just assuming it is. and moro am going for the last scan as the dr called it..then start triggering Fx'd.As am approaching ER,am getting a bit scared..for example i didnt know we bleed after that..
Goldy,I like the advise of being happy n staying positive,thx for that..it works for me,maybe not all the time bt it atleast give me hope that next tome will be it!
Congats to u wh've gone thru ET,i hope i hope they stick.,and u going for ER,gd luck!
Hockey,dont let ur dr postpone ur procedure,.i've bn pg with fibroids,cysts n endometriosis all tgether bt maybe i was lucky bt ot is possible..i hope u get enough egg to transfer.
And finally to u sarah....so happy for u...i dont understand beta's,i guess i hve to google n c what they say..is it like ur natural hcg?


----------



## jappygirl76

Hello everyone, 

Well I am home from the ER, and they got 13 eggs. I am feeling pretty sore and crampy, but it is all worth it. Will have more details tomorrow after fertilization report. Gonna go back to bed now.


----------



## babydrms

Goldy - 1.2mm is really small, I don't know why they would delay it for that. They do grow a lot during pregnancy from the hormones but not sure how much. We usually see them when they are much bigger. They can cause issues with placenta attatchment and make the uterus contract prematurely to name a few issues with them...I totally agree that it is really frustrating that he didn't handle it 6 months ago. 



Mmleo said:


> Hello ladies..am so happy to c how everyone is doing,God willing i'll b reporting how my ER went then ET...God i cant wait..it's bn 10days of stimming,cd11,bn hving EWCM since cd 5,didnt bother asking the dr if it is normal,just assuming it is. and moro am going for the last scan as the dr called it..then start triggering Fx'd.As am approaching ER,am getting a bit scared..for example i didnt know we bleed after that..
> Goldy,I like the advise of being happy n staying positive,thx for that..it works for me,maybe not all the time bt it atleast give me hope that next tome will be it!
> Congats to u wh've gone thru ET,i hope i hope they stick.,and u going for ER,gd luck!
> Hockey,dont let ur dr postpone ur procedure,.i've bn pg with fibroids,cysts n endometriosis all tgether bt maybe i was lucky bt ot is possible..i hope u get enough egg to transfer.
> And finally to u sarah....so happy for u...i dont understand beta's,i guess i hve to google n c what they say..is it like ur natural hcg?

EWCM is totally normal, are you using lupron or ganirelix? I always felt pressured to do it early so I didn't prematurely ov. 





jappygirl76 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Well I am home from the ER, and they got 13 eggs. I am feeling pretty sore and crampy, but it is all worth it. Will have more details tomorrow after fertilization report. Gonna go back to bed now.

Nice numbers, hope you get some good rest.


----------



## Lucie73821

Jappy and Hockey- Glad your ER went well! I've got my fingers crossed for great fertilization reports! 

This morning I had an us. There were 3 on the left that measured 16 and two at 15, plus several smaller ones. When he tried to get my right ovary on the screen, he couldn't. This part became very uncomfortable as the Dr. was pushing around quite hard. He then pushed on my pelvis with his hand...ouchie!!!! After a bit he said to the nurse "Look how low it is." He told me sometimes they moved around a bit and "he'd get a better look when I'm asleep". He then left the room, leaving me confused. The nurse quickly assured me that this was 100% normal and the Dr. knew it would be too uncomfortable for him to try to get measurements on that side. 

I called this afternoon after they got the results of my blood work and was told I am going to take the trigger shot tonight! I will take it at 9pm, and then will go in for my ER on Friday morning at 8:30. 

I'm so glad to finally know when ER will take place! I'm pretty uncomfortable, the bloating is getting pretty intense.

Can those who've had ER help me with something? Will I have to have someone with me the afternoon after ER? We're wondering if DH should take a full or half day off work.


----------



## sarah10380

Lucie!!! I LOVE your kitty! He is so handsome. We also have a black and white cat and he weighs 16lbs...such a good cuddler.


----------



## hockey24

Hey Lucie - I just had mine today. I was fine after a few hours and just laid around slept off and on. The biggest piece for my hubby was being there with me and driving me home. After I got home, I was fine (as long as I had the pain meds!).

Excited for you to go Friday!! These last couple days are the worst with the bloat and heaviness!! Good luck!!


----------



## sarah10380

Goldy - thinking about possibly having twins does make me a little nervous, but super excited too....of course i will be on cloud 9 with just 1 little baby too. I didn't really have any obvious symptoms. I had sore boobs, cramps and my lower back hurt...I felt as if AF was on her way. 

Jappy and Hockey - glad everything went well today!

Lucie - my husband stayed home with me all day, but didn't really need to. I was pretty groggy so I slept pretty much the rest of the afternoon after I got home. good luck on Friday, how many days of bed rest does your doctor want you on?


----------



## Lucie73821

Sarah10380, my dr. has a policy of 2 days strict bed rest-only getting up to use the restroom and eat, then 1 day "couch rest".


----------



## jappygirl76

Hey lucey, 
My husband stayed with me half a day, I wanted to make sure he would have the time off for the ET cause I don't plan on getting out of bed for 2days except to use the restroom.

Thanks to everyone for the good vibes, and I will update as soon as I get the report!!


----------



## babydrms

Lucie - I definitely slept for a good day after retrieval, the anesthesia makes you very tired. Then of course add pain medicine and I wasn't wanting to get out of bed. It was nice to have DH around to wait on me, I was not feeling like walking up and down stairs and I was drinking tons of gatorade. I was not feeling great for several days. I also think I had some mild OHSS, which made me feel kind of worse. I gained 6 lbs. within 36 hours after retrieval. I was very uncomfortable.


----------



## Seoul

Hey Ladies glad to hear your retrievals and transfers have gone well :) :dust::dust: to all!!

As for me the doctor didn't cancel my cycle which I was very happy about! everything looks a lot better and the risk for OHSS has gone down but of coarse not out of the picture. I have over 10 follicles ready to go they have given me two days of ovulation suppressors and I will trigger tonight for egg retrieval on Saturday morning for me which is Friday evening for most of you ladies that are in the states. I'm nervous but excited!! 

The only thing I am worried about now is that one of my good friends is coming to visit me next week and of coarse wants to go see the city and stuff as much as I want to just stay in bed after transfer I know it won't be possible :( Have you ladies heard how much you are supposed to limit your walking during those weeks? I am planning to just take him places and listen to my body if I am tired then I have to sit and relax hope it doesn't affect it!:wacko: 

Good Luck to all of you hope to start seeing a lot of BFP's on here :happydance:


----------



## kate32

Lucie73821 said:


> Jappy and Hockey- Glad your ER went well! I've got my fingers crossed for great fertilization reports!
> 
> This morning I had an us. There were 3 on the left that measured 16 and two at 15, plus several smaller ones. When he tried to get my right ovary on the screen, he couldn't. This part became very uncomfortable as the Dr. was pushing around quite hard. He then pushed on my pelvis with his hand...ouchie!!!! After a bit he said to the nurse "Look how low it is." He told me sometimes they moved around a bit and "he'd get a better look when I'm asleep". He then left the room, leaving me confused. The nurse quickly assured me that this was 100% normal and the Dr. knew it would be too uncomfortable for him to try to get measurements on that side.
> 
> I called this afternoon after they got the results of my blood work and was told I am going to take the trigger shot tonight! I will take it at 9pm, and then will go in for my ER on Friday morning at 8:30.
> 
> I'm so glad to finally know when ER will take place! I'm pretty uncomfortable, the bloating is getting pretty intense.
> 
> Can those who've had ER help me with something? Will I have to have someone with me the afternoon after ER? We're wondering if DH should take a full or half day off work.


I just had my ER today 2/29 & my Dr. didn't want me cooking because of the anesthesia. Otherwise I was just having some cramping & took it easy.


----------



## Mmleo

Hello ladies.I've also bn for my u/s tday..and it looks like ER is on saturday morning too,am taking the trigger this evening.am so excited abt this..i hope we get a gd number of eggs. 
Babydrms-am taking gonal f n suprefact...but the ewcm is super heavy...
I also learnt a few things tday,like i cant do my nails coz of the smell of the polish n remover during the 2ww,they dont want me to do anything..no cooking,no travelling especially road travel,,no making beds..and no working out..no sex(any kind)..how am i gona keep me busy?i've decided am gona do my hair tmoro coz it doesnt sound like i'll be doing all that in the next few weeks.good luck to all of u guys..


----------



## Goldy

:thumbup:SarahAk
Any symptoms, knowing myself If i where you i would have been testing already, it is 10 days isn't it?? Wow....I should be ashamed..... Pushing you to test!*

Michelle01
Sorry Michelle I have no knowledge on the hcg booster for ovaries, is this in preparation for a pregnancy or what?

Sarah10380
Happy for you, hoping that those numbers keep rising!:happydance: Did you ladies have any special diets that you added whilst you waited?

Babydrms
Do u have a prospective date for retrieval?

Lucie73821
Half day is perfect just for the drive back home otherwise you will be fine. Congrats on getting ER date, hope it will not be as painful. Mine was painful but ET felt amazing, did not feel a thing!

Mmleo and Kate32
Congrats on the step to ER, good to get the ball rolling!!

Hockey24
Congrats on ER, few days to transfer and the PUPO count down will start..

AFM am counting down the days...7days to go!! Have a terrible backpain


----------



## marie44

hockey24 said:


> So just got home. They did only get 5 eggs so a little disappointed in that but hoping for quality over quantity!! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Then the doctor made some comment about freezing the good ones and taking care of my fibroid before transfer. I was like - oh no, we're doing this! We made a decision that no matter how many eggs - we were going through one complete IVF cycle to give it a shot regardless of the number. :gun:
> 
> IF it doesn't work this first time, we'll come back and determine the best path to take care of the fibroid. His response - we'll negotiate. Oh no we won't! I WILL WIN!!:grr:
> 
> So now I'm resting on my pain meds and will hope that we get the call tomorrow that they all fertilized!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

I agree...quality over quantity! Let's hope they all get fertilized! I don't know a lot about fibroids and pg but it does sound pretty small to be worried about but he is the expert so have him explain his reasoning. Hope it happens for you! I know waiting another month would seem like an eternity!


----------



## jappygirl76

Hello everyone, 

I just got the report. 9 out of 13 were mature, and 8 out of the 9 fertilized conventionally, without icsi. We will know more about the transfer day later today, but will get a call from the embryologist tomorrow afternoon to let is know for sure if it is going to be a 3 or 5 day transfer.

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## michelle01

Goldy - I think the booster is to make sure my ovaries are a certain size for pregnancy; and to trick my body into thinking I am pg. I have one more u/s tomorrow and I hope they are the right size so I don't have to do another one. I wanted to be able to take a hpt, but with this booster its messing that up! How are you feeling?

Good Luck to all those going in for their retrievals this week/weekend!!! And for those waiting for transfer!

Seoul - great news!! Glad they didn't cancel this cycle for you :happydance:

Lucie - I had my husband go with me on the day of my retrieval and he was home the rest of the afternoon. I pretty much laid around on the couch taking vicoden every 4 hours cause I did need it, but he was really helpful in getting me things so I didn't have to move around too much. The next day I felt sooo much better; I suggest still taking it easy, but you will feel better.


I am 2dp5dt and other then the bloating, cramping and other symptoms I have had, I have now noticed that I am really dizzy! This is definitely new for me and wondered if anyone else that has been through transfer had this??


----------



## sienna1

Congrats to all the ladies having ER and ET this week!:happy dance:

Yesterday I had day 7 scan, all is going fine. Estrogen was 1144 and starting to feel it, started getting weepy and sense of smell is ridiculously strong, I couldn't even stand the smell coming from my own sweater yesterday. At tomorrow's scan we'll know more about ER day!

Take care everyone.


----------



## Goldy

jappygirl76 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just got the report. 9 out of 13 were mature, and 8 out of the 9 fertilized conventionally, without icsi. We will know more about the transfer day later today, but will get a call from the embryologist tomorrow afternoon to let is know for sure if it is going to be a 3 or 5 day transfer.
> 
> How is everyone else doing??

8 is a great number, congrats

Michelle goodluck with u/s tomorrow. As long as this gives you a positive result, go for it and don't worry one bit!


----------



## SarahAK

Goldy I was 7dp3dt today, so yes like 10dpo :p I bought some HPTs today but I'm going to try to wait for just 4 more days.. (hopefully!!!!!)

Thanks to my DH, now half the world has come to know about my treatment (I'm in a horrible, horrible mood right now) and half of them think I'm actually already pregnant.. 

I don't know what I'll do with a negative test result, grieve on my own as I had planned or try to "break the bad news" to my (not so) dear and (absolutely NOT) well-wishing in laws who have their eyes fixed on me now...

ggrrrrr...!!!


----------



## Lisa84

:hugs: I'm not suprised you are annoyed hun. its a very prviate thing you are going through and this is the one time you do not need that extra pressure/stress!

We havent told a sole except our best friends because i can't handle the constant questions and pressure xxx


----------



## smiledreamer

i can understand how u feel
weve told a few family members but only gunna tll my mum and her partner wen we start x


----------



## michelle01

SarahAK - I can only imagine how your feeling and know that this whole process is stressful enough. Hang in there and fingers crossed you get your BFP :hugs:


----------



## tickticktiff

Help!

I'm in Colorado and my clinic is charging over 23,000 smackaroonies for one IVF cycle and it is looking like my best and only option. NOooooo!

Checking around to other states and other clinics I've seen prices from 10,000 w/out meds and even over in New England it's 6,900 w/out meds AND they give you the third cycle for free if the first two were a bust. Sounds amazing, but even still... I LIVE IN COLORADO!

Does anyone out there have a road map for me as far as where to go and or why the prices are SO FAR APART?!!?

Anyone else had to travel to a different local to be able to afford this sh_t?

ANY tips or tricks - please send them my way.

Hubby and I can't afford to toss that much money at this - especially since I am on my 3rd miscarriage and they say they have fixed whatever they can with hormones and anti clotting meds - it's up to my few good eggs now....... IVF seems like best option for us.

~tickticktiff


----------



## marie44

Ticktick - You might want to think about travelling to save a few bucks. I live in NY so mine is around the 20K mark too but my insurance covers 1/2 of the first procedure and then nothing...so after this one, I may think about travelling. I saw a woman on another thread that went to Cancun and got a BFP and I think it is under 5K there, but you have to think about airfare & hotel...sounds extreme but an option. If you can find a place driving distance or a quick flight in the US, you might want to look into it. GL 

Jappy Girl - 9 Embies is great!!! :thumbup:

Lucie & Michelle - GL with the resting up! My dr said I could go to work the next day after ET. I'm wondering if I should take an extra day off since a lot of docs recommend it. Hopefully, I'll get lucky and ET will fall on a Fri or Sat :)


----------



## hockey24

marie44 said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> So just got home. They did only get 5 eggs so a little disappointed in that but hoping for quality over quantity!! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Then the doctor made some comment about freezing the good ones and taking care of my fibroid before transfer. I was like - oh no, we're doing this! We made a decision that no matter how many eggs - we were going through one complete IVF cycle to give it a shot regardless of the number. :gun:
> 
> IF it doesn't work this first time, we'll come back and determine the best path to take care of the fibroid. His response - we'll negotiate. Oh no we won't! I WILL WIN!!:grr:
> 
> So now I'm resting on my pain meds and will hope that we get the call tomorrow that they all fertilized!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> I agree...quality over quantity! Let's hope they all get fertilized! I don't know a lot about fibroids and pg but it does sound pretty small to be worried about but he is the expert so have him explain his reasoning. Hope it happens for you! I know waiting another month would seem like an eternity!Click to expand...

Well amazingly - all 5 eggs fertilized! That's a great start!! I think with IVF,the doctors like to eliminate any negative factor they can - so I understand wanting to remove the fibroid but with a 3 or 4 month recovery - I want to explore all options. But we've decided to move forward and hoping we have a couple good blasts to transfer on Day 5. 

Lots of activity on this thread right now!

Lucie - GL tomorrow with you ER! 
Jappygirl - 8 fertilized eggs is EGG-Cellent! 
Michelle - I hope you have some fun activities planned until your beta to help keep your mind off of things. 

To all of the others in the midst of stimming, ER's, ET's and the dreaded TWW - lots of baby dust to you!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## marie44

Hockey - YAY for all 5 being fertilized! I had a feeling that would happen! I guess the dr will let you know what he recommends you do once he sees how many make it to blast. FX for good blasts!


----------



## michelle01

Thats fantastic hockey!!! :happydance: :happydance: So excited for you...so when is your transfer?

I am actually getting a mini getaway this weekend with girlfriends. I was supposed to bowl in the women's state tournament, but the nurse suggested that I do not do that since its so soon after ET. So I found someone to take my place, but I am still going just to get away!! I think that will definitely help, but next week is gonna be harder as it approaches closer to my beta.


----------



## marie44

SarahAK said:


> Goldy I was 7dp3dt today, so yes like 10dpo :p I bought some HPTs today but I'm going to try to wait for just 4 more days.. (hopefully!!!!!)
> 
> Thanks to my DH, now half the world has come to know about my treatment (I'm in a horrible, horrible mood right now) and half of them think I'm actually already pregnant..
> 
> I don't know what I'll do with a negative test result, grieve on my own as I had planned or try to "break the bad news" to my (not so) dear and (absolutely NOT) well-wishing in laws who have their eyes fixed on me now...
> 
> ggrrrrr...!!!

Tell DH that the ladies of B&B are very upset with him :growlmad:

I made hy DH swear that he would not tell anyone (especially his 18 year old daughter with a big mouth who would post it on FB in a second)! She gave us a list of baby names 2 years ago when she overheard us talking about TTC. If I'm not even telling my own mother I'm doing this, he better not tell his acquaintances! I don't trust him at all though. Don't let it get you down though. I'm sure he didn't do it maliciously, he's just excited and couldn't help himself. When you get your BFP, it won't matter at all PMA!


----------



## kate32

tickticktiff said:


> Help!
> 
> I'm in Colorado and my clinic is charging over 23,000 smackaroonies for one IVF cycle and it is looking like my best and only option. NOooooo!
> 
> Checking around to other states and other clinics I've seen prices from 10,000 w/out meds and even over in New England it's 6,900 w/out meds AND they give you the third cycle for free if the first two were a bust. Sounds amazing, but even still... I LIVE IN COLORADO!
> 
> Does anyone out there have a road map for me as far as where to go and or why the prices are SO FAR APART?!!?
> 
> Anyone else had to travel to a different local to be able to afford this sh_t?
> 
> ANY tips or tricks - please send them my way.
> 
> Hubby and I can't afford to toss that much money at this - especially since I am on my 3rd miscarriage and they say they have fixed whatever they can with hormones and anti clotting meds - it's up to my few good eggs now....... IVF seems like best option for us.
> 
> ~tickticktiff

I'm doing my IVF in California at the Kaiser Fremont Center. It is about 14k including meds & ICSI.


----------



## kate32

Good luck to those waiting for transfer. 
I had ER yesterday but did develop some OHSS. So far I'm feeling ok but they have me on a special diet which is seeming to help. I had 38 eggs all mature & of those 29 fertalized. They were able to get most of the fluid out of my stomach during the ER. I will be doing a day 3 or day 5 transfer depending on how things are looking with my eggs. I'm hoping for a day 5. 

I also remember reading on this thread that someone else was having a high egg count & bloating. You should talk to your dr. about any special diet as mine has me on high protein & low potassium diet & drinking lots of gatorade.


----------



## katrus78

Hi, I am new to the whole IVF thing, but going through preparation for my first IVF cycle right now. Kind of scared it won't work. I didn't realize I had to be on bcp for the whole three weeks, so kind of relaxing right now, stopped temping (well, almost). Took my first bfp pill yesterday. 
Trying to understand all you guys are talking about. What is stimming, for example?


----------



## Mmleo

hello katrus,bfp(big fat positive),u do need fo take bcp so they the dr is in charge/control of ur cycle.Welcome!Hello ladies,there is alot gd news right now...
Kate32,congrats!29 is alot of embies...i bet u r gonna hve lots to freeze
marie,sarahAk-i know what u mean...mine is the one who just thinks ot is fair to tell p'ple the truth...n i said no.we hve his mum coming to visit just a few days after ET n am not sure how am gonna take my bed rest with her in the house n i dont want to tell.
Hockey..i wish i coul do a happy dance for u bt my phone doesnt let me...that's super all 5 fertilized!
Jappygirl-way to go...i hope i can get that many fertilized.
Lucie-GL to u...will exchange news sat.
I had my hcg trigger and sat morning is the ER,exciting!


----------



## tickticktiff

marie44 said:


> Ticktick - You might want to think about travelling to save a few bucks. I live in NY so mine is around the 20K mark too but my insurance covers 1/2 of the first procedure and then nothing...so after this one, I may think about travelling. I saw a woman on another thread that went to Cancun and got a BFP and I think it is under 5K there, but you have to think about airfare & hotel...sounds extreme but an option. If you can find a place driving distance or a quick flight in the US, you might want to look into it. GL
> 
> Jappy Girl - 9 Embies is great!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Lucie & Michelle - GL with the resting up! My dr said I could go to work the next day after ET. I'm wondering if I should take an extra day off since a lot of docs recommend it. Hopefully, I'll get lucky and ET will fall on a Fri or Sat :)

Oh wow - your insurance covers 1/2? JEALOUS! Hmmm when you add air fare, lodging, and food for the amount of time you need to be around the clinic for this stuff... I think the pricing would be about the same - but man oh man - what a great relaxing local for it! Vacation/impregnation?!?! :happydance: totally fun!

I work from home, so technically I could pick my laptop up and head somewhere I guess, but would be sad to be away from my hubby during that time. And he can't take that much off work. 

Hurmph! So much to think about!

Thanks!

I hope to be on this forum with my own journey soon! It's very positive over here - feels pretty good.


----------



## tickticktiff

~~~~ KATE32 ~~~~

Thank you! I'll look into it. 

Hmmmm Cali, eh. maybe I'll make this a vacation too!

Another question for you, if you don't mind - this is all SO NEW to me. 

From start of medications and ultrasounds to the procedure and anything else after, how long does it take? A month, two?


----------



## Lucie73821

Hockey and Jappy- Great reports! 
Tick Tick- I was on birth control for a month (to get me in sync with my clinic-they do a "round" of ivf every few months and like everyone to be on the same schedlue. I started my Lupron (used to suppress the ovaries) On Feb 9th, and did that for a week. Then I started stimming (the stimulating drugs that make your follies grow) on Feb 20th. I stopped those on the 28th, then did my trigger shot yesterday. I go in for my egg retrieval tomorrow. So it's taken me about 3 weeks to get to this point. 

:wave: to everyone else. Sorry for not commenting on everyone's posts, feeling pretty miserable today. Hopefully I'll feel a bit better after my ER tomorrow morning!


----------



## tickticktiff

Lucie73821 said:


> Hockey and Jappy- Great reports!
> Tick Tick- I was on birth control for a month (to get me in sync with my clinic-they do a "round" of ivf every few months and like everyone to be on the same schedlue. I started my Lupron (used to suppress the ovaries) On Feb 9th, and did that for a week. Then I started stimming (the stimulating drugs that make your follies grow) on Feb 20th. I stopped those on the 28th, then did my trigger shot yesterday. I go in for my egg retrieval tomorrow. So it's taken me about 3 weeks to get to this point.
> 
> :wave: to everyone else. Sorry for not commenting on everyone's posts, feeling pretty miserable today. Hopefully I'll feel a bit better after my ER tomorrow morning!

Lucie73821~~

Oh wow - THANK YOU! 

I had no clue about the everyone on the same schedule thing. I bet it makes it easier for their office to handle so many at once. Interesting. 

suppressing and then stimulating. ooof - no wonder you feel like crap today. that's a whole lotta up and down for the body.

Good luck with ER tomorrow! 

Tossing some MAJOR BABY DUST YOUR WAY! :dust:

I just had a big conversation with my hubby!!!

We are just going to bite the bullet and to do IVF instead of pretending my ovaries are a Vegas slot machine with the IUI again. 

with my very low amh issues - too many nickels for crappy odds....

I can't wait till I feel just as crappy and full of fertility drugs as you miss lucie!

Cheers! and again - dust dust dust!


----------



## PatsGirl

Hi ladies. I had my ET on Monday. Great enmbies that made it to blastocyst. I transferred 2 (1 was hatching) and the 3rd embie was frozen. I go back next week for my beta test. I'm so anxious. Will keep you all posted. I feel ok btw.


----------



## kate32

PatsGirl said:


> Hi ladies. I had my ET on Monday. Great enmbies that made it to blastocyst. I transferred 2 (1 was hatching) and the 3rd embie was frozen. I go back next week for my beta test. I'm so anxious. Will keep you all posted. I feel ok btw.

Very exciting. Sending lots of baby dust your way


----------



## kate32

tickticktiff said:


> ~~~~ KATE32 ~~~~
> 
> Thank you! I'll look into it.
> 
> Hmmmm Cali, eh. maybe I'll make this a vacation too!
> 
> Another question for you, if you don't mind - this is all SO NEW to me.
> 
> From start of medications and ultrasounds to the procedure and anything else after, how long does it take? A month, two?

I started BCP 1/14/12, started stim meds 2/17/12, had my ER 2/29/12 & awaiting transfer either 3/3 or 3/5. I had already done a lot of testing though before Jan. as I had previously done 2 IUI's. Good luck! I know I wish I had gone straight to IVF since we had very low odds for IUI to work but I had wanted to give it a try.


----------



## SarahAK

*marie44*
Thank you sweetheart! I will tell him that :growlmad: I told him I now feel like a spectacle with everyone watching the show and eagerly waiting for the ending :nope: 

I SO pray your DH doesn't "spread the word" and especially doesn't share with his teenage daughter, the last thing you want is to be the hot topic on facebook, that's just so disturbing!

sigh... MEN!! :p 


*hockey24*
:dance::yipee: that's excellent!!!! All 5 fertilised!! 

*PatsGirl*
All the best hun!! :thumbup: Now take plenty of rest and make sure to watch some funny stuff to keep yourself happy and relaxed :) (Futoons.com is helping me these days lol!!)

*Lucie73821*
Lucie sweetie hope you feel better really soon and all the best for your ER!!

*tickticktiff*
OUCH!! That's a LOT of money for one round of IVF! I had no idea it could be that costly! Hope you can find a cheaper clinic soon!

*Mmleo*
I so know what you mean hun :/ My MIL was visiting through BOTH of my IUIs (just my luck) and it was so hard for me to hide the injections from her and all. Then my SIL had to come visit her mom as well and she would go through the fridge in search of something she could find and she did find my injections and quietly kept them on the top shelf of the fridge to indicate to me that she knows what I'm "up to" :) *sigh.. Just remember your rest is you priority, so even if you have to make some excuse it's ok..

*katrus78* 
Welcome Katrus :flower: I'll try to give you a summary of what goes on during IVF. Stimming is BnB slang for "Ovarian Stimulation". During this phase of IVF you are given Follicle Stimulating Hormones (FSH) in injectable form over a few days along with some other medicines (injections probably) to suppress your natural hormones. FSH helps to stimulate your ovaries into producing several follicles at once. A follicle is like a tiny blister that starts to grow in an ovary and contains an egg. Over time the follicles grow bigger and bigger and so do the eggs inside. When the follicles reach the right size, you are given an injection of the Luteinizing Hormone (LH) which lets the eggs within the follicles go through their final maturation and become ready to be released (ovulation) and after about 36 hours (before the eggs are released on their own) those eggs are flushed out of the follicles through a minor surgical procedure (this is called the Egg Retrieval - ER or Egg Collection - EC). All are collected and then fertilised using either your partner's processed sperm, or donor sperm. The eggs then become embryos which are then transferred (this is called the Embryo Transfer - ET) after 3 or 5 days into your uterus where they (hopefully) implant and become babies :)

*kate32*
Kate that's an excellent result!! :happydance: Really sorry about your OHSS, but I'm glad you ended up getting quite a few good eggs and great embies at the end of it :thumbup: Hope you feel better soon :flower:

*michelle01*, *smiledreamer* and *Lisa84* Thank you so much girls for the support :hugs: I don't plan to forgive him any time soon :p I tried to speak to him about it last night, he just refuses to understand why I'm upset :shrug: Oh well.. I'm choosing to ignore all this cr*p and to rest for the next 3 days after which I plan on obsessively starting to poas on a daily basis :p


----------



## CRC

Hi girls, I'm new to this thread. I did other threads in the past when I was doing stimulated IUI but haven't been on here for a while. I'm doing IVF and am currently on day 10 of stimulation. Yesterday at the scan I only had 3 follicles (11/12mm) so they have upped my Gonal F to 225 a day and the next scan is on Monday.

I'm feeling ok but I have one strange side effect - I'm incredibly thirsty, its like I have an awful hangover or I've just eaten a bag of salt - its so weird. I did have a bit of a cold so not sure if its that or the meds. I read about OHSS and of course that freaked me out but I don't have any other symptons and my ovaries aren't really working so not sure I could have OHSS!

Just wondered if anyone else got this thirsty? Maybe its down to the cold I'm just getting over...

I'm also on decapeptyl injections every morning too.

Anyway I'm looking forward to reading all of your posts and hopefully getting to know you all over the coming weeks!

x
\


----------



## Seoul

Welcome CRC! I have been more thirsty than usual since I started Stimming as well! I have been drinking about 2 to 3 Liters of Water a day but thats also because Im freaking out about having OHSS. It could also be your cold though I would ask your doctor if it doesn't get better in the next few days or if you can't quench it at all. Good Luck with everything!!


----------



## CRC

Seoul said:


> Welcome CRC! I have been more thirsty than usual since I started Stimming as well! I have been drinking about 2 to 3 Liters of Water a day but thats also because Im freaking out about having OHSS. It could also be your cold though I would ask your doctor if it doesn't get better in the next few days or if you can't quench it at all. Good Luck with everything!!

Hi Seoul and thanks for the welcome. You have straight away made me feel so much better! I think I'm also going for a lymphathic drainage massage this weekend which is meant to help with water retention etc so I'm hoping that helps (hope that's not a bad thing to do druing stimming?). Will speak to my doctor on Monday if its no good but I'm such a hyper condriac at the moment I feel perhaps I just need to listen to my body but chill out and stop looking for things wrong with me! :)


----------



## Goldy

SarahAK said:


> Goldy I was 7dp3dt today, so yes like 10dpo :p I bought some HPTs today but I'm going to try to wait for just 4 more days.. (hopefully!!!!!)
> 
> Thanks to my DH, now half the world has come to know about my treatment (I'm in a horrible, horrible mood right now) and half of them think I'm actually already pregnant..
> 
> I don't know what I'll do with a negative test result, grieve on my own as I had planned or try to "break the bad news" to my (not so) dear and (absolutely NOT) well-wishing in laws who have their eyes fixed on me now...
> 
> ggrrrrr...!!!

If dh not around don't test this early you will only be putting pressure on yourself. Sorry abt inlaws they can be a pain.. Mine stopped asking when my dh advised them we 
will start worrying about kids when we can afford them. So now they have nothing to say. No one else knows about 
this Ivf except you BnB fans!!

Sending plenty of baby dust your way...
Afm counting down. continues... Have 6 days to testing!!


----------



## KittyCat82

Hello ladies-lots going on in here again! I was told to drink 2-3 litres of water to conteract the drugs side effects.

I am feeling pretty down-had second scan this am and it seems I only have 6-7 (she was bit vague) decent follicles and some smaller (but she is doubtful smaller ones will catch up). They want to go ahead with egg collection on Monday and trigger tomorrow night so last lot of drugs will be in the morning.

I just dont know why I havent responded well again-its only slightly better than last time despite being on twice the dosage of drugs and I am still fairly young (29) and amh isnt too bad. I also feel uncomfotable and bloated, more so than last time which I thought was a good sign!

If we dont get more than 5, they wont try and get them to blast apparently, which is what I was really hoping for.

Anyway, I guess I just have to spend the weekend forgetting about it and see what happens Monday.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend x


----------



## smiledreamer

kitty what was ur amh huni xx


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi smiledreamer-at last clinic it was 19.9 so on their scale normal. This clinic uses a different scale and I am about 17 which is the high end of low, but the Dr said we could still get 8-10 so I am pretty disappointed. I know its not quantity but quality, but being explained I really wanted to try and get to blast this time x


----------



## smiledreamer

be positive huni
i no its hard but miricles do happen xx


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks smile-I just want to fast forward to monday and see how many they get!!!x


----------



## smiledreamer

yuh i bet
but 6 to 7 is still a good number x


----------



## Lucie73821

Quick update. We got 19 eggs. Can't wait until tomorrow's fertilization report!


----------



## michelle01

Yay Lucie!! That is fantastic.


----------



## tickticktiff

PatsGirl said:


> Hi ladies. I had my ET on Monday. Great enmbies that made it to blastocyst. I transferred 2 (1 was hatching) and the 3rd embie was frozen. I go back next week for my beta test. I'm so anxious. Will keep you all posted. I feel ok btw.

Oh wow - hatching and now waiting - oh boy oh boy!


----------



## tickticktiff

SarahAK said:


> *marie44*
> 
> *tickticktiff*
> OUCH!! That's a LOT of money for one round of IVF! I had no idea it could be that costly! Hope you can find a cheaper clinic soon!
> 
> *Mmleo*
> I so know what you mean hun :/ My MIL was visiting through BOTH of my IUIs (just my luck) and it was so hard for me to hide the injections from her and all. Then my SIL had to come visit her mom as well and she would go through the fridge in search of something she could find and she did find my injections and quietly kept them on the top shelf of the fridge to indicate to me that she knows what I'm "up to" :) *sigh.. Just remember your rest is you priority, so even if you have to make some excuse it's ok..
> 
> *katrus78*
> Welcome Katrus :flower: I'll try to give you a summary of what goes on during IVF. Stimming is BnB slang for "Ovarian Stimulation". During this phase of IVF you are given Follicle Stimulating Hormones (FSH) in injectable form over a few days along with some other medicines (injections probably) to suppress your natural hormones. FSH helps to stimulate your ovaries into producing several follicles at once. A follicle is like a tiny blister that starts to grow in an ovary and contains an egg. Over time the follicles grow bigger and bigger and so do the eggs inside. When the follicles reach the right size, you are given an injection of the Luteinizing Hormone (LH) which lets the eggs within the follicles go through their final maturation and become ready to be released (ovulation) and after about 36 hours (before the eggs are released on their own) those eggs are flushed out of the follicles through a minor surgical procedure (this is called the Egg Retrieval - ER or Egg Collection - EC). All are collected and then fertilised using either your partner's processed sperm, or donor sperm. The eggs then become embryos which are then transferred (this is called the Embryo Transfer - ET) after 3 or 5 days into your uterus where they (hopefully) implant and become babies :)
> 
> *kate32*
> Kate that's an excellent result!! :happydance: Really sorry about your OHSS, but I'm glad you ended up getting quite a few good eggs and great embies at the end of it :thumbup: Hope you feel better soon :flower:
> 
> *michelle01*, *smiledreamer* and *Lisa84* Thank you so much girls for the support :hugs: I don't plan to forgive him any time soon :p I tried to speak to him about it last night, he just refuses to understand why I'm upset :shrug: Oh well.. I'm choosing to ignore all this cr*p and to rest for the next 3 days after which I plan on obsessively starting to poas on a daily basis :p


THANK YOU for the lesson you gave to katrus. I am still learning about all of this too. I have to "break up" with my current clinic that I've been doing IUIs with and head over to my cheaper clinic for the IVF - hoping they will do some explaining too. Not sure I like the idea of going on BCPs for any reason - never had that much fun with them... My body might freak out after being on DHEA and then flippin to girly hormones. EEK!

How much was your IVF, including meds? my goodness how much are these meds anyway? some sites are saying they might exceed 5,000 bucks??
.... if you don't mind me asking. And did it include chromosomal testing of the embryos? I think that may be where my pricey clinic is gouging us. Hmmmmm..........

In ref to sharing this info and what we are going through to friends and family - HELL NO. I told my hubby we aren't sharing any more. The past failed pregnancies showed us that it is just emotionally draining to have everyone in the loop. 

I actually sent out an email to EVERYONE telling them that they were all out of my info loop until we are pregnant and fully fully fully in the clear of any complications. So pretty much I will send a mass email when i am going into labor...ha! Ok, maybe not that extreme.... but since I am highrisk, I'll be as extreme as I wanna and they will have to deal! :winkwink:


----------



## marie44

Ticktick - Yes insurance covering half is awesome! We are still going to end up paying over 10K though. We were actually scheduled for IVF in October with DH insurance that covers 0% but then I looked into mine at my work which I couldn't get on until January 1 when his insurance dropped him temporarily (due to lnot enough hours) and I found out they had some fertility coverage. I felt like I hit the lotto! I have to pay $300 a month to be on it though and I think I may have to be off it the end of March when DH insurance is reinstated. Hopefully this IVF works! GL going forward. I had to talk myself into IVF saying even though 20K is a lot, it is still 1/2 the cost of adoption & it is your baby so it is so worth it!

Lucie - 19 WOW!!! Hope a lot fertilize!!!

Kate32 - Good # of eggs (although probably a little uncomfortable)

Kittycat - Let's hope the little eggs keep growing! At least you have more than 5 so hopefully you can proceed.

CSC - I was told to drink a lot of water but also eat a lot of fruit & veggies. My dr said sometimes water will not quench your thirst on the meds so you need natural juices (& I heard Gatorade too). I plan to dust off the juicer for next week!

SarahAK - Enjoy your rest. Don't let anything destroy your PMA.

Pat's Girl - Congrats on 2 great embies!

Goldy - Good job throwing the in-laws off. I had to take back my ttc news from a few people I shouldn't have told & I said the same thing. We can't afford a baby right now and they mostly backed off.

AFM, I start stimming Monday & new bw and u/s...then it all begins. I might have a few final glasses of wine this weekend before I start being extra healthy!

:dust: to all. We need a lot of it right now.


----------



## babydrms

CRC said:


> Hi girls, I'm new to this thread. I did other threads in the past when I was doing stimulated IUI but haven't been on here for a while. I'm doing IVF and am currently on day 10 of stimulation. Yesterday at the scan I only had 3 follicles (11/12mm) so they have upped my Gonal F to 225 a day and the next scan is on Monday.
> 
> I'm feeling ok but I have one strange side effect - I'm incredibly thirsty, its like I have an awful hangover or I've just eaten a bag of salt - its so weird. I did have a bit of a cold so not sure if its that or the meds. I read about OHSS and of course that freaked me out but I don't have any other symptons and my ovaries aren't really working so not sure I could have OHSS!
> 
> Just wondered if anyone else got this thirsty? Maybe its down to the cold I'm just getting over...
> 
> I'm also on decapeptyl injections every morning too.
> 
> Anyway I'm looking forward to reading all of your posts and hopefully getting to know you all over the coming weeks!
> 
> x
> \


I am incredibly thirsty too, I am on 375 of Gonal and 150 Menopur and Ganirelix. I think it is very unlikely you will hyperstim. It is most closely related to high numbers of follies and estrogen over 3000...I had a slight case last round and you definitely know. I was told not to drink plain water - Gatorade or the like, and have high protein diet. (I had 26 follies and my right ovary was almost 20 cm at transfer)




SarahAK said:


> *marie44*
> Thank you sweetheart! I will tell him that :growlmad: I told him I now feel like a spectacle with everyone watching the show and eagerly waiting for the ending :nope:
> 
> I SO pray your DH doesn't "spread the word" and especially doesn't share with his teenage daughter, the last thing you want is to be the hot topic on facebook, that's just so disturbing!
> 
> 
> 
> *katrus78*
> Welcome Katrus :flower: I'll try to give you a summary of what goes on during IVF. Stimming is BnB slang for "Ovarian Stimulation". During this phase of IVF you are given Follicle Stimulating Hormones (FSH) in injectable form over a few days along with some other medicines (injections probably) to suppress your natural hormones. FSH helps to stimulate your ovaries into producing several follicles at once. A follicle is like a tiny blister that starts to grow in an ovary and contains an egg. Over time the follicles grow bigger and bigger and so do the eggs inside. When the follicles reach the right size, you are given an injection of the Luteinizing Hormone (LH) which lets the eggs within the follicles go through their final maturation and become ready to be released (ovulation) and after about 36 hours (before the eggs are released on their own) those eggs are flushed out of the follicles through a minor surgical procedure (this is called the Egg Retrieval - ER or Egg Collection - EC). All are collected and then fertilised using either your partner's processed sperm, or donor sperm. The eggs then become embryos which are then transferred (this is called the Embryo Transfer - ET) after 3 or 5 days into your uterus where they (hopefully) implant and become babies :)

First off it is terrible you feel like a specimen - we only told a couple people last round and it was terrible to have to tell them it failed. This time we didn't tell anyone. 

I wante to add a few things to your description. Some people stim with FSH and LH this is what is in Menopur. Also, some people trigger with HCG...Lastly, some people take Ganirelix to supress their own LH to prevent early ovulation...There are many different types of protocols depending on your doc and diagnosis. Even people within my own clinic are on different protocols. 



PatsGirl said:


> Hi ladies. I had my ET on Monday. Great enmbies that made it to blastocyst. I transferred 2 (1 was hatching) and the 3rd embie was frozen. I go back next week for my beta test. I'm so anxious. Will keep you all posted. I feel ok btw.


Good luck!! Your blasts sound great.





KittyCat82 said:


> Hello ladies-lots going on in here again! I was told to drink 2-3 litres of water to conteract the drugs side effects.
> 
> I am feeling pretty down-had second scan this am and it seems I only have 6-7 (she was bit vague) decent follicles and some smaller (but she is doubtful smaller ones will catch up). They want to go ahead with egg collection on Monday and trigger tomorrow night so last lot of drugs will be in the morning.
> 
> I just dont know why I havent responded well again-its only slightly better than last time despite being on twice the dosage of drugs and I am still fairly young (29) and amh isnt too bad. I also feel uncomfotable and bloated, more so than last time which I thought was a good sign!
> 
> If we dont get more than 5, they wont try and get them to blast apparently, which is what I was really hoping for.
> 
> Anyway, I guess I just have to spend the weekend forgetting about it and see what happens Monday.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely weekend x


My amh is very low, so I don't know if this means very much. 6-7 is still a good number!




Lucie73821 said:


> Quick update. We got 19 eggs. Can't wait until tomorrow's fertilization report!


Woot Woot! 19! Can't wait to hear your report!



tickticktiff said:


> THANK YOU for the lesson you gave to katrus. I am still learning about all of this too. I have to "break up" with my current clinic that I've been doing IUIs with and head over to my cheaper clinic for the IVF - hoping they will do some explaining too. Not sure I like the idea of going on BCPs for any reason - never had that much fun with them... My body might freak out after being on DHEA and then flippin to girly hormones. EEK!
> 
> How much was your IVF, including meds? my goodness how much are these meds anyway? some sites are saying they might exceed 5,000 bucks??
> .... if you don't mind me asking. And did it include chromosomal testing of the embryos? I think that may be where my pricey clinic is gouging us. Hmmmmm..........
> 
> In ref to sharing this info and what we are going through to friends and family - HELL NO. I told my hubby we aren't sharing any more. The past failed pregnancies showed us that it is just emotionally draining to have everyone in the loop.
> 
> I actually sent out an email to EVERYONE telling them that they were all out of my info loop until we are pregnant and fully fully fully in the clear of any complications. So pretty much I will send a mass email when i am going into labor...ha! Ok, maybe not that extreme.... but since I am highrisk, I'll be as extreme as I wanna and they will have to deal! :winkwink:

My first shipment of meds cost $5800 and I had many refills along the way. At our clinic PGD (genetic testing on embryos) is $3600. Each round of IVF is $10,000. Is there a reason you need PGD? I had a blood test which cost only $750 and it cleared pretty much all genetic conditions that I could pass on, and DH didn't even need to get tested because I was cleared. I mean, obviously you can't rule things out like trisomy's but you can't do that if trying to conceive on your own either. I feel like clinics add this on unnecessarily to drive up there revenue...

As for me I am getting more uncomortable. Have 23 follies measuring between 10-14. I expect to trigger Monday. Only a few more days, I am really ready to get this show on the road.


----------



## michelle01

Wow babydrms, sounds like things are moving along great for you!! Yay for triggering on Monday :happydance:


----------



## tickticktiff

Lucie73821 said:


> Quick update. We got 19 eggs. Can't wait until tomorrow's fertilization report!

OMG you are SOOOO gonna have multiples. 

U ready? :)

congrats! Keep us posted!


----------



## michelle01

I am freaking out a bit....so I had an u/s this morning and have to do my final hcg booster tomorrow. But today when I went to the bathroom I had some mild spotting, just when I wiped! Could this be implantation??? I am 3dp5dt! Oh please please please let this be that and not AF.


----------



## babydrms

michelle01 said:


> I am freaking out a bit....so I had an u/s this morning and have to do my final hcg booster tomorrow. But today when I went to the bathroom I had some mild spotting, just when I wiped! Could this be implantation??? I am 3dp5dt! Oh please please please let this be that and not AF.

Way too early for AF, defintely sounds like IB - is it very light pink or brown...supposedly that is what it should look like.


----------



## marie44

michelle01 said:


> I am freaking out a bit....so I had an u/s this morning and have to do my final hcg booster tomorrow. But today when I went to the bathroom I had some mild spotting, just when I wiped! Could this be implantation??? I am 3dp5dt! Oh please please please let this be that and not AF.

Spotting after ET is VERY common & yes could be implantation bleeding but WAAAY too early for :witch:
GL, the 2WW is so stressful!!


----------



## michelle01

Babydrms - it was bright red, not pink or brown. Maybe it was a result from the u/s this morning? But I have had so many and none of them have made me have any spotting when I wiped. I am still cramping pretty bad, so I am just gonna keep on praying that one or more of these little beans are getting cozy!


----------



## babydrms

The u/s could have irritated the place they put needle to get eggs and your bleeding from there. Try to rest as much as possible so your cramping subsides.


----------



## Goldy

michelle01 said:


> Babydrms - it was bright red, not pink or brown. Maybe it was a result from the u/s this morning? But I have had so many and none of them have made me have any spotting when I wiped. I am still cramping pretty bad, so I am just gonna keep on praying that one or more of these little beans are getting cozy!

yes Michelle its too early for AF, its definately :happydance: snuggling. Best of wishes for you.


----------



## hockey24

Lucie73821 said:


> Quick update. We got 19 eggs. Can't wait until tomorrow's fertilization report!

Yeah Lucie! 19 eggs is fantastic!!:thumbup:


----------



## Lindylou

Hi. Would I be totally out of time with everybody if I joined this thread? I started down reg 12th feb, had my scan on Thursday and ready to start stunning tomorrow using menopur. Saying predict EC around the 14/15/16.


----------



## Lindylou

Aaaa predictive text ... Meant stimming tomorrow! Will blame my hormones &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## sarah10380

Lucie- great numbers!!

babydrms - wow i can't believe you are almost already to trigger..this cycle flew by

michelle - way too early for AF - sounds like IB. FX'd for you!

AFM - i had my 2nd beta today and it was 2108, the 1st was 798...not trying to read too much into these numbers. I don't go back to the doctor untill 3/21 for my ultra sound and i'll be 7.5 weeks then. they like to wait til then, because you should be able to see the heart beat then. that seems FOREVER away.

:dust: to everyong!!!


----------



## SarahAK

Lindylou said:


> Hi. Would I be totally out of time with everybody if I joined this thread? I started down reg 12th feb, had my scan on Thursday and ready to start stunning tomorrow using menopur. Saying predict EC around the 14/15/16.

Welcome aboard Lindy! Best of luck for your stimming!! :flower:

*sarah10380*
Sweetheart, what were your symptoms before you got your BFP and which test did you use? 

Actually girls, I think my embie was doing fine till yesterday or the day before and now I feel this cycle has failed :/ The few symptoms that I had have all gone away and now there is absolutely nothing. For both my IUIs, I got this feeling about this same time and then at 14dpiui the result would come out negative, but I would always just "know" about 2 - 3 days before, right around the time where I am now. 

Since I don't get periods so I have no definite date for AF to visit, and I'm also on a very high dose of Progesterone (1600mg) so there's no chance of AF showing up but I have a feeling that a bfn awaits me in the near future :nope:

Wish I had some good quality HPTs available in my area (or country I think) and I didn't have to make do with these cheapies. I'll be testing on Monday or Tuesday just to prepare myself mentally.

*sigh*


----------



## Mmleo

hello ladies..just got home from ER,i lost count at 12...after that they removed a few more...i.ll find out tmoro how many eggs they got.good luck to all of u,i hve to take a nap now...we chat later


----------



## Seoul

SarahAK: I hope your feeling is wrong and that you get your BFP 

Lindylou: Welcome and Good Luck!

Lucie: Awesome number! 

AFM I just had my ER this morning I don't know how but they retrieved 47 eggs. No idea how that happened considering that high of an amount of follicles was never mentioned :shrug: Oh well it was so much my DH had to give two donations (which naturally he was thrilled about). They are going to fertilize them and wait for a 5 day transfer I am just hoping that a few make it :) I know they say quality over quantity but I just hope there are a couple good quality ones in there :) 

Were any of you really sore afterwards? walking hurts so much! My doc didn't prescribed any pain meds either so hoping to sleep most of the rest of the day!


----------



## tigerfan

Hi everyone it's so nice to see how supportive everyone is on here, I only joins the site yesterday to see if many people are going through the same thing as me and my oh, I was supprised to see how many. We had our first appointment at Darlington on 13/2/12 were the staff was lovely and totally put us at ease, received a phone call 2 days ago for our next appointment for counselling in 4 weeks very excited and nervous at the same time.

We have been TTC since 2008 I have a 7yr old daughter from a previous relationship. After having numerous of test we found out my partner has a very low sperm count and low mobility but out GP did say it could happen for us just may take us a lot longer... As I have a daughter from a previous relationship we aren't entitled to any help of the NHS That is we're the frustration starts....after speaking to. Friend she told me of the egg sharing scheme and after a lot of hours of research and consideration decided what a fantastic idea it would be to be able to give the gift of a child to someone who is in the same situation as ourselves. So our journey has begun and constantly have butterflies in my stomach.... Would be great if I could support as many of you as I can through this long emontital journey we are all going through xxx:dust: good luck to you all :dust:


----------



## CRC

babydrms said:


> CRC said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I'm new to this thread. I did other threads in the past when I was doing stimulated IUI but haven't been on here for a while. I'm doing IVF and am currently on day 10 of stimulation. Yesterday at the scan I only had 3 follicles (11/12mm) so they have upped my Gonal F to 225 a day and the next scan is on Monday.
> 
> I'm feeling ok but I have one strange side effect - I'm incredibly thirsty, its like I have an awful hangover or I've just eaten a bag of salt - its so weird. I did have a bit of a cold so not sure if its that or the meds. I read about OHSS and of course that freaked me out but I don't have any other symptons and my ovaries aren't really working so not sure I could have OHSS!
> 
> Just wondered if anyone else got this thirsty? Maybe its down to the cold I'm just getting over...
> 
> I'm also on decapeptyl injections every morning too.
> 
> Anyway I'm looking forward to reading all of your posts and hopefully getting to know you all over the coming weeks!
> 
> x
> \
> 
> 
> I am incredibly thirsty too, I am on 375 of Gonal and 150 Menopur and Ganirelix. I think it is very unlikely you will hyperstim. It is most closely related to high numbers of follies and estrogen over 3000...I had a slight case last round and you definitely know. I was told not to drink plain water - Gatorade or the like, and have high protein diet. (I had 26 follies and my right ovary was almost 20 cm at transfer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahAK said:
> 
> 
> *marie44*
> Thank you sweetheart! I will tell him that :growlmad: I told him I now feel like a spectacle with everyone watching the show and eagerly waiting for the ending :nope:
> 
> I SO pray your DH doesn't "spread the word" and especially doesn't share with his teenage daughter, the last thing you want is to be the hot topic on facebook, that's just so disturbing!
> 
> 
> 
> *katrus78*
> Welcome Katrus :flower: I'll try to give you a summary of what goes on during IVF. Stimming is BnB slang for "Ovarian Stimulation". During this phase of IVF you are given Follicle Stimulating Hormones (FSH) in injectable form over a few days along with some other medicines (injections probably) to suppress your natural hormones. FSH helps to stimulate your ovaries into producing several follicles at once. A follicle is like a tiny blister that starts to grow in an ovary and contains an egg. Over time the follicles grow bigger and bigger and so do the eggs inside. When the follicles reach the right size, you are given an injection of the Luteinizing Hormone (LH) which lets the eggs within the follicles go through their final maturation and become ready to be released (ovulation) and after about 36 hours (before the eggs are released on their own) those eggs are flushed out of the follicles through a minor surgical procedure (this is called the Egg Retrieval - ER or Egg Collection - EC). All are collected and then fertilised using either your partner's processed sperm, or donor sperm. The eggs then become embryos which are then transferred (this is called the Embryo Transfer - ET) after 3 or 5 days into your uterus where they (hopefully) implant and become babies :)Click to expand...
> 
> First off it is terrible you feel like a specimen - we only told a couple people last round and it was terrible to have to tell them it failed. This time we didn't tell anyone.
> 
> I wante to add a few things to your description. Some people stim with FSH and LH this is what is in Menopur. Also, some people trigger with HCG...Lastly, some people take Ganirelix to supress their own LH to prevent early ovulation...There are many different types of protocols depending on your doc and diagnosis. Even people within my own clinic are on different protocols.
> 
> 
> 
> PatsGirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I had my ET on Monday. Great enmbies that made it to blastocyst. I transferred 2 (1 was hatching) and the 3rd embie was frozen. I go back next week for my beta test. I'm so anxious. Will keep you all posted. I feel ok btw.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck!! Your blasts sound great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittyCat82 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies-lots going on in here again! I was told to drink 2-3 litres of water to conteract the drugs side effects.
> 
> I am feeling pretty down-had second scan this am and it seems I only have 6-7 (she was bit vague) decent follicles and some smaller (but she is doubtful smaller ones will catch up). They want to go ahead with egg collection on Monday and trigger tomorrow night so last lot of drugs will be in the morning.
> 
> I just dont know why I havent responded well again-its only slightly better than last time despite being on twice the dosage of drugs and I am still fairly young (29) and amh isnt too bad. I also feel uncomfotable and bloated, more so than last time which I thought was a good sign!
> 
> If we dont get more than 5, they wont try and get them to blast apparently, which is what I was really hoping for.
> 
> Anyway, I guess I just have to spend the weekend forgetting about it and see what happens Monday.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely weekend xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> My amh is very low, so I don't know if this means very much. 6-7 is still a good number!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucie73821 said:
> 
> 
> Quick update. We got 19 eggs. Can't wait until tomorrow's fertilization report!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woot Woot! 19! Can't wait to hear your report!
> 
> 
> 
> tickticktiff said:
> 
> 
> THANK YOU for the lesson you gave to katrus. I am still learning about all of this too. I have to "break up" with my current clinic that I've been doing IUIs with and head over to my cheaper clinic for the IVF - hoping they will do some explaining too. Not sure I like the idea of going on BCPs for any reason - never had that much fun with them... My body might freak out after being on DHEA and then flippin to girly hormones. EEK!
> 
> How much was your IVF, including meds? my goodness how much are these meds anyway? some sites are saying they might exceed 5,000 bucks??
> .... if you don't mind me asking. And did it include chromosomal testing of the embryos? I think that may be where my pricey clinic is gouging us. Hmmmmm..........
> 
> In ref to sharing this info and what we are going through to friends and family - HELL NO. I told my hubby we aren't sharing any more. The past failed pregnancies showed us that it is just emotionally draining to have everyone in the loop.
> 
> I actually sent out an email to EVERYONE telling them that they were all out of my info loop until we are pregnant and fully fully fully in the clear of any complications. So pretty much I will send a mass email when i am going into labor...ha! Ok, maybe not that extreme.... but since I am highrisk, I'll be as extreme as I wanna and they will have to deal! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> My first shipment of meds cost $5800 and I had many refills along the way. At our clinic PGD (genetic testing on embryos) is $3600. Each round of IVF is $10,000. Is there a reason you need PGD? I had a blood test which cost only $750 and it cleared pretty much all genetic conditions that I could pass on, and DH didn't even need to get tested because I was cleared. I mean, obviously you can't rule things out like trisomy's but you can't do that if trying to conceive on your own either. I feel like clinics add this on unnecessarily to drive up there revenue...
> 
> As for me I am getting more uncomortable. Have 23 follies measuring between 10-14. I expect to trigger Monday. Only a few more days, I am really ready to get this show on the road.Click to expand...

Hi Babydrms, thanks so much regarding the thirst - that has made me feel much better! I have been drinking herbal teas/sports drinks and diluted juice - I can't really drink plain water normally anyway so its good you all gave me this advice. I'm also eating lots of fruit/veg and ton's of protein.

Good luck on Monday - hopefully I will be triggering too although as at the last count on Thursday I only had 3 follies I'm not so sure! What day of stimming are you on now?
x


----------



## CRC

KittyCat82 said:


> Hello ladies-lots going on in here again! I was told to drink 2-3 litres of water to conteract the drugs side effects.
> 
> I am feeling pretty down-had second scan this am and it seems I only have 6-7 (she was bit vague) decent follicles and some smaller (but she is doubtful smaller ones will catch up). They want to go ahead with egg collection on Monday and trigger tomorrow night so last lot of drugs will be in the morning.
> 
> I just dont know why I havent responded well again-its only slightly better than last time despite being on twice the dosage of drugs and I am still fairly young (29) and amh isnt too bad. I also feel uncomfotable and bloated, more so than last time which I thought was a good sign!
> 
> If we dont get more than 5, they wont try and get them to blast apparently, which is what I was really hoping for.
> 
> Anyway, I guess I just have to spend the weekend forgetting about it and see what happens Monday.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely weekend x

Good luck with the trigger tonight! I'm sure by Monday's collection they will have grown/be more and 6/7 is still a good number if they are decent sizes. I've heard many success stories of people with less so try and think positive! hope are you are able to relax and do something nice this weekend to take your mind off it. Good luck tomorrow. x


----------



## CRC

Lindylou said:


> Hi. Would I be totally out of time with everybody if I joined this thread? I started down reg 12th feb, had my scan on Thursday and ready to start stunning tomorrow using menopur. Saying predict EC around the 14/15/16.

Hi LindyLou, I only just joined as well, so we are two newbies and everyone has made us very welcome already! :) I started down regulation on 5th Feb with the pill and 10 days later with the morning injections. I'm on day 11 of the Gonal F stimming and on Thursday last week I only had 3 very small follies so going back for another scan on Monday and we'll see what happens. Good luck with the ovu drugs - keep us posted. x


----------



## Goldy

SarahAk, don't feel defeated my dear. It's our mind playing tricks on us the lack of symptoms could be because the trigger is out of your system. If you test sooner than your day you are only adding depression to yourself. 

Honestly with this Ttc business I have leant to be patient, actually am going to put out testing until Beta, March 08, 2012.. I figured what's the point of upsetting myself rather that think PUPO for as long as possible. For now happy thoughts... Am counting down though... 5 days to go to my BFP!! ( I so want it...)

Lucie- how is the fertilization report.. Wishing for you


----------



## Goldy

Mmleo said:


> hello ladies..just got home from ER,i lost count at 12...after that they removed a few more...i.ll find out tmoro how many eggs they got.good luck to all of u,i hve to take a nap now...we chat later

Good job on the eggs!! Rest for sure as ET is around the corner and we can all be PUPO!


----------



## Lucie73821

Mmelo and Seoul, I think we all had ER on the same day! They told me we'd be doing a 3 day transfer...what about you two?

Seoul, I had a LOT of pain yesterday, which seemed to get worse as the day progressed. It was in my pelvic area as well as my abdomen. Today it is about 50% better, with most of the pain being in my abdomen. But it is getting much better. My Dr. didn't prescribe any painkillers either, and told me all I could take was Tylenol. I've also been attached to my heating pad and that's helped quite a bit. 

We survived our first PIO shot this morning! I don't know who was more nervous, me or DH! We did the shot with me laying on my stomach on the bed. I iced the area for just a few minutes, dh gave the shot quickly, then massaged the area for a bit. I then put a heating pad on the area. I started to cramp up after a bit, so dh massaged me a bit more. It feels fine now. I can't believe I was so scared!

No fertilization report yet. I'll be sure to update when I get one!


----------



## sarah10380

wow Seoul that is a lot of eggs!

Lucie - yes i was attached to my heating padd too after my ER.

SarahAK - don't count yourself out. the only symptom i had before my bfp was sore boobs which started before my ET. i honestly didn't think it had worked for me either. i've never been pregnant before so i was imagining i would have all of these symptoms, but i didn't. :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Wow Seoul... Thats great to get that many eggs. I am sure you will get lots of good ones!!!

Welcome to everyone who recently joined! 

AFM....i took my last hcg booster this morning; now I have decided to start testing out the booster. I just cannot wait till Friday for my beta, I am too impatient :)


----------



## hockey24

Seoul - great egg count!! Can't wait to hear how many fertilized!!

Lucie - do you know why a 3 day transfer over 5 day? I never understand why one over the other and my doctor doesn't do a good job explaining it to me. I'm scared to death mine won't make it to 5!

Good luck to the ladies who are testing soon! Just a few more days of waiting to know!!


----------



## Mmleo

Goldy said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies..just got home from ER,i lost count at 12...after that they removed a few more...i.ll find out tmoro how many eggs they got.good luck to all of u,i hve to take a nap now...we chat later
> 
> Good job on the eggs!! Rest for sure as ET is around the corner and we can all be PUPO!Click to expand...

thx so much,i cant wait to be PUPO..i dint even rest as i was supposed to coz i felt better when i got home n o've bn doing usual house work.,but i hve to admit..it was not a good experience ER procedure...how many did u transfer?


----------



## Lucie73821

Hockey, I have no idea why we are doing a 3 day transfer. I trust that he knows what he's doing. I've got my fingers crossed that yours keep growing!

Out of our 19 eggs, 13 were mature, and 9 fertilized! Transfer will be Monday at 10 am! :happydance:


----------



## jappygirl76

Great news Lucie, good luck for your transfer on Monday. 

my embryologist called and told us that they ate doing a day 5 transfer which is in Monday as well.
So we will be pupo at the same time!!


----------



## Mmleo

Lucie73821 said:


> Mmelo and Seoul, I think we all had ER on the same day! They told me we'd be doing a 3 day transfer...what about you two?
> 
> Seoul, I had a LOT of pain yesterday, which seemed to get worse as the day progressed. It was in my pelvic area as well as my abdomen. Today it is about 50% better, with most of the pain being in my abdomen. But it is getting much better. My Dr. didn't prescribe any painkillers either, and told me all I could take was Tylenol. I've also been attached to my heating pad and that's helped quite a bit.
> 
> We survived our first PIO shot this morning! I don't know who was more nervous, me or DH! We did the shot with me laying on my stomach on the bed. I iced the area for just a few minutes, dh gave the shot quickly, then massaged the area for a bit. I then put a heating pad on the area. I started to cramp up after a bit, so dh massaged me a bit more. It feels fine now. I can't believe I was so scared!
> 
> No fertilization report yet. I'll be sure to update when I get one!

How r u feeling after ER?They told u on the same day as ER?Am expecting a call tmoro morning with updates..am hoping for maybe day 4.Good luck with monday


----------



## Lindylou

Thank you all for welcoming me!

I have not been told to drink lots of water. Why do they recommend that? I have stopped drinking tea and coffee so just on herbal teas and water now. How much do they recommend?

X


----------



## jappygirl76

Lindylou said:


> Thank you all for welcoming me!
> 
> I have not been told to drink lots of water. Why do they recommend that? I have stopped drinking tea and coffee so just on herbal teas and water now. How much do they recommend?
> 
> X

They told me to dink lots of fluids because you are retaining a lot of water during the time that your follicles are growing and you can actually become dehydrated if you don't replenish the water that is being occupied in your ovaries. I hope that helps.


----------



## Mmleo

sarahAK-i dont think what u r feeling has anything to do with the results,u r just scared that what happened in the past might repeat itself..it wont happen.enjoy being PUPO


----------



## kate32

Welcome to all the new ladies. 

My Dr. told me that they do a 5 day transfer if they have more than 5 8 cell fertalized eggs to help be able to pick out the best ones, otherwise they do a 3 day transfer. I find out today if I will be doing a 3 day or 5 day transfer. 

Is anyone else getting really sore the day after the POI? I'm ok when my DH gives it to me but the next day is horrible. I'm going to try massage & heat more. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Mmleo

kate32 said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies.
> 
> My Dr. told me that they do a 5 day transfer if they have more than 5 8 cell fertalized eggs to help be able to pick out the best ones, otherwise they do a 3 day transfer. I find out today if I will be doing a 3 day or 5 day transfer.
> 
> Is anyone else getting really sore the day after the POI? I'm ok when my DH gives it to me but the next day is horrible. I'm going to try massage & heat more. Any other suggestions?

what's POI?


----------



## sarahincanada

just sending lots of love and babydust to all the current IVFers.
its a long process with lots of waiting, but so many are successful so keep the hope up.
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hockey24

Lucie and Jappy - we will all be doing transfers on the same day!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hey ladies

Good luck to all of you doing ET and ER! 

I had my ET today. 2 grade 2bc put back. The RE said this was good so positive thoughts now. Does anyone else know anything about 2bc blastocysts??

Thanks girls!

I think everyone that goes through this is incredibly strong and special :)

Xx


----------



## Mmleo

hockey24 said:


> Lucie and Jappy - we will all be doing transfers on the same day!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Good luck to u ladies..Let us know how it goes.How r u ladies doing after ER?


----------



## SarahAK

Pink gerbera said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Good luck to all of you doing ET and ER!
> 
> I had my ET today. 2 grade 2bc put back. The RE said this was good so positive thoughts now. Does anyone else know anything about 2bc blastocysts??
> 
> Thanks girls!
> 
> I think everyone that goes through this is incredibly strong and special :)
> 
> Xx


I think 2bc stands for 2 blastocysts.. Different clinics have different grading systems so you might want to ask about the grade 2 but I think that's a very high and good grade!! :happydance::happydance: All the best hun!! Now take plenty of rest and think about happy things!


----------



## jappygirl76

Hey hockey and Lucie, good thoughts and vibes for everyone!!

Mmleo, I am doing much better today after the er. I was really bloated and uncomfortable Thursday and Friday, but today seems much better. Really don't like the progesterone suppositories very much, but I guess we just have to do what we have to do


----------



## Goldy

Lucie
Wow thats really fast forwarded. The pain is normal, was glad I had taken 4 days after ER, it really got me to recover.. but you will be fine for sure. The report is amazing all the best. What are the PIO shots?

Jappygirl & hockey24
Congrats as well, happy to have you join the PUPO club soon!

Pink gerbera
Welcome to the PUPO club!


----------



## Lucie73821

Goldy-The PIO shots are Progesterone in Oil. 

Mmleo-I was feeling pretty rough last night, with lots of pain in my pelvis and abdomen. Today the pelvic pain is almost 100% gone, but my abdomen is VERY sore. I feel extremely bloated and am pretty uncomfortable still. I hope I feel better in time for the transfer Monday morning.


----------



## hockey24

jappygirl76 said:


> Hey hockey and Lucie, good thoughts and vibes for everyone!!
> 
> Mmleo, I am doing much better today after the er. I was really bloated and uncomfortable Thursday and Friday, but today seems much better. Really don't like the progesterone suppositories very much, but I guess we just have to do what we have to do

I despise the progesterone suppositories!! Are you taking them 3 times a day? Its a good thing I'm not allowed to :sex: with the hubby as its pretty unsexy!!:wacko:


----------



## jappygirl76

hockey24 said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Hey hockey and Lucie, good thoughts and vibes for everyone!!
> 
> Mmleo, I am doing much better today after the er. I was really bloated and uncomfortable Thursday and Friday, but today seems much better. Really don't like the progesterone suppositories very much, but I guess we just have to do what we have to do
> 
> I despise the progesterone suppositories!! Are you taking them 3 times a day? Its a good thing I'm not allowed to :sex: with the hubby as its pretty unsexy!!:wacko:Click to expand...

They have me taking them once a day. Just in the morning, but it is still icky :wacko:


----------



## SarahAK

I'm out, tested negative today on 10dp3dt (13dpo). Can't figure out why they have kept the beta for so late.

I don't think I am ever going to be a mom, not saying this in a sentimental way, but I actually feel it's not meant to be.

And what makes things even better is hearing from my husband last night that our marriage isn't what he would call "good". He wouldn't tell me the reason, he just said "there's nothing that can be changed, it just is this way". Which I think is another way of saying "it's just YOU, can't help it".

I told him straight up (thanks for the courage Progesterone! or whatever other stuff that's running through my veins) that if one partner sacrifices, and sacrifices for the wishes and successes and dreams of the other, and eventually doesn't get even a hint of appreciation, resentment develops. I told him it's not the fights that kill a relationship, it's not the differences in tastes, language, culture or anything - resentment is what eats a relationship up. When the effort becomes one-sided.

I was on way to make my dreams come true and I stopped everything right in the middle (twice), let the best opportunities in life pass me by, because he asked me to, he needed to be somewhere else, do something else and needed someone's encouragement and support, someone to take care of him while he fought for what he wanted. I saw him through it all, I was the one with him when he was at his lowest low. Now that he is what he dreamt of being, I'm just someone with whom he doesn't have a good marriage.

Life sucks really.

I need a big break.


----------



## babydrms

Mmleo said:


> hello ladies..just got home from ER,i lost count at 12...after that they removed a few more...i.ll find out tmoro how many eggs they got.good luck to all of u,i hve to take a nap now...we chat later


:thumbup:


Hi Lindylou :wave:




tigerfan said:


> Hi everyone it's so nice to see how supportive everyone is on here, I only joins the site yesterday to see if many people are going through the same thing as me and my oh, I was supprised to see how many. We had our first appointment at Darlington on 13/2/12 were the staff was lovely and totally put us at ease, received a phone call 2 days ago for our next appointment for counselling in 4 weeks very excited and nervous at the same time.
> 
> We have been TTC since 2008 I have a 7yr old daughter from a previous relationship. After having numerous of test we found out my partner has a very low sperm count and low mobility but out GP did say it could happen for us just may take us a lot longer... As I have a daughter from a previous relationship we aren't entitled to any help of the NHS That is we're the frustration starts....after speaking to. Friend she told me of the egg sharing scheme and after a lot of hours of research and consideration decided what a fantastic idea it would be to be able to give the gift of a child to someone who is in the same situation as ourselves. So our journey has begun and constantly have butterflies in my stomach.... Would be great if I could support as many of you as I can through this long emontital journey we are all going through xxx:dust: good luck to you all :dust:


Good luck!




CRC said:


> Hi Babydrms, thanks so much regarding the thirst - that has made me feel much better! I have been drinking herbal teas/sports drinks and diluted juice - I can't really drink plain water normally anyway so its good you all gave me this advice. I'm also eating lots of fruit/veg and ton's of protein.
> 
> Good luck on Monday - hopefully I will be triggering too although as at the last count on Thursday I only had 3 follies I'm not so sure! What day of stimming are you on now?
> x


I'm in Day 9 now...and completely over it.




Goldy said:


> SarahAk, don't feel defeated my dear. It's our mind playing tricks on us the lack of symptoms could be because the trigger is out of your system. If you test sooner than your day you are only adding depression to yourself.
> 
> Honestly with this Ttc business I have leant to be patient, actually am going to put out testing until Beta, March 08, 2012.. I figured what's the point of upsetting myself rather that think PUPO for as long as possible. For now happy thoughts... Am counting down though... 5 days to go to my BFP!! ( I so want it...)
> 
> Lucie- how is the fertilization report.. Wishing for you


Good luck.




Pink gerbera said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Good luck to all of you doing ET and ER!
> 
> I had my ET today. 2 grade 2bc put back. The RE said this was good so positive thoughts now. Does anyone else know anything about 2bc blastocysts??
> 
> Thanks girls!
> 
> I think everyone that goes through this is incredibly strong and special :)
> 
> Xx


I would look it up but the numbers and letters mean different things. I would call these mid-grade...which means absolutely nothing. I know of at least two women who are pregnant from twins from this grade of embryos and my "perfect" embryo produced a :bfn:




SarahAK said:


> I'm out, tested negative today on 10dp3dt (13dpo). Can't figure out why they have kept the beta for so late.
> 
> I don't think I am ever going to be a mom, not saying this in a sentimental way, but I actually feel it's not meant to be.
> 
> And what makes things even better is hearing from my husband last night that our marriage isn't what he would call "good". He wouldn't tell me the reason, he just said "there's nothing that can be changed, it just is this way". Which I think is another way of saying "it's just YOU, can't help it".
> 
> I told him straight up (thanks for the courage Progesterone! or whatever other stuff that's running through my veins) that if one partner sacrifices, and sacrifices for the wishes and successes and dreams of the other, and eventually doesn't get even a hint of appreciation, resentment develops. I told him it's not the fights that kill a relationship, it's not the differences in tastes, language, culture or anything - resentment is what eats a relationship up. When the effort becomes one-sided.
> 
> I was on way to make my dreams come true and I stopped everything right in the middle (twice), let the best opportunities in life pass me by, because he asked me to, he needed to be somewhere else, do something else and needed someone's encouragement and support, someone to take care of him while he fought for what he wanted. I saw him through it all, I was the one with him when he was at his lowest low. Now that he is what he dreamt of being, I'm just someone with whom he doesn't have a good marriage.
> 
> Life sucks really.
> 
> I need a big break.


It sounds like the stress is really getting to you (and DH :( )...would you maybe consider counseling? What you (we) are going through can wreck the best of marriages...


----------



## michelle01

Jappy - the progrstrone is very nasty, I wish I was doing it only once a day. I have to do it three times.

Sarahak - I am so sorry, this process is so hard and I don't think most DH's realize that. Hoping that things start to look up for you.

Babydrms - your almost there, just a couple more days :)


----------



## hockey24

SarahAK said:


> I'm out, tested negative today on 10dp3dt (13dpo). Can't figure out why they have kept the beta for so late.
> 
> I don't think I am ever going to be a mom, not saying this in a sentimental way, but I actually feel it's not meant to be.
> 
> And what makes things even better is hearing from my husband last night that our marriage isn't what he would call "good". He wouldn't tell me the reason, he just said "there's nothing that can be changed, it just is this way". Which I think is another way of saying "it's just YOU, can't help it".
> 
> I told him straight up (thanks for the courage Progesterone! or whatever other stuff that's running through my veins) that if one partner sacrifices, and sacrifices for the wishes and successes and dreams of the other, and eventually doesn't get even a hint of appreciation, resentment develops. I told him it's not the fights that kill a relationship, it's not the differences in tastes, language, culture or anything - resentment is what eats a relationship up. When the effort becomes one-sided.
> 
> I was on way to make my dreams come true and I stopped everything right in the middle (twice), let the best opportunities in life pass me by, because he asked me to, he needed to be somewhere else, do something else and needed someone's encouragement and support, someone to take care of him while he fought for what he wanted. I saw him through it all, I was the one with him when he was at his lowest low. Now that he is what he dreamt of being, I'm just someone with whom he doesn't have a good marriage.
> 
> Life sucks really.
> 
> I need a big break.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hug::hug::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Goldy

SarahAK said:


> I'm out, tested negative today on 10dp3dt (13dpo). Can't figure out why they have kept the beta for so late.
> 
> I don't think I am ever going to be a mom, not saying this in a sentimental way, but I actually feel it's not meant to be.
> 
> And what makes things even better is hearing from my husband last night that our marriage isn't what he would call "good". He wouldn't tell me the reason, he just said "there's nothing that can be changed, it just is this way". Which I think is another way of saying "it's just YOU, can't help it".
> 
> I told him straight up (thanks for the courage Progesterone! or whatever other stuff that's running through my veins) that if one partner sacrifices, and sacrifices for the wishes and successes and dreams of the other, and eventually doesn't get even a hint of appreciation, resentment develops. I told him it's not the fights that kill a relationship, it's not the differences in tastes,
> language, culture or anything - resentment is what eats a relationship up. When the effort becomes one-sided.
> I was on way to make my dreams come true and I stopped everything right in the middle (twice), let the best opportunities in life pass me by, because he asked me to, he needed to be somewhere else, do something else and needed someone's encouragement and support, someone to take care of him while
> he fought for what he wanted. I saw him through it all, I was the one with him when he was at his lowest low. Now that he is what he dreamt of being, I'm just someone with
> whom he doesn't have a good marriage.
> 
> Life sucks really.
> 
> I need a big break.

Hey SarahAk, I know how you feel... But guess what you have a support system that you can vent to... Does your husband have that? I know at this stage you are allowed to be selfish but in marriage you still need to consider his side of the story as well. Ttc is felt not only felt by us but by our dh as well.. I have no idea on your specific situation but think things through before you decide on anything. Man handle issues differently, when they are not in control they feel robbed and do not feel manly. Not every man is blessed with knowing what to say.. 90% of them think they are just expressing their frustrations & little do they understand that words pierce the heart so severely when one feels unwhole due to infertility.

Wait for your beta before you can make any conclusion.. :hugs:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Sarahak, excellent advice from goldy. I knOw it's hard but this is a tough time and things get said that doom a normal situation wouldn't!

I seriously need help!!! My re said nothing about heat etc after ET, I even asked my embryologist about using a hot water bottle which she said was fine so I used one yesterday (day of ET) and now I'm reading this is not good!!!

Freaking out - have I ruined it????


----------



## Pink gerbera

Sorry typing on a phone in bed at 6.30am I meant don't not doom!!!


----------



## Goldy

Pink gerbera said:


> Sarahak, excellent advice from goldy. I knOw it's hard but this is a tough time and things get said that doom a normal situation wouldn't!
> 
> I seriously need help!!! My re said nothing about heat etc after ET, I even asked my embryologist about using a hot water bottle which she said was fine so I used one yesterday (day of ET) and now I'm reading this is not good!!!
> 
> Freaking out - have I ruined it????

I always go by what re says, I don't think you should worry...


----------



## Seoul

Lucie: We are doing a 5 day transfer as long as some embies are still developing properly. Yeah my pain was definitely getting worse but i am starting to feel better. As for your shot I think i would rather have a progesterone shot than the vaginal suppositories YUCK!! Good Luck with your transfer sending lots of :dust: 

michelle: If i had tests readably available over here i would test all the time as well! I will keep being patient I suppose I do have 3 tests here at the house we will see how long they last untouched. 

Hockey: I am not sure why they choose 3 days over 5 for some people but in my case the doctor said because of my previous miscarriages the 5 day transfer might give me better chances but the main reason they decided to wait the 5 days is because i had so many eggs so more chances of a few of them lasting through the 5 days. Good Luck with your transfer!! 

Jappygirl and MMleo good luck with your transfers hope those embies continue to grow nice and strong!!

SarahAK: So sorry to hear about your Husband. It is so frustrating and infertility puts such a big strain on a relationship! Its really hard on us but it takes a lot out of the husbands too. That being said he could have presented his frustration in a more tactful way! I think when you mix infertility to normal everyday problems it definitely changes your relationship status in someway to not good! Hope you guys are able to work through it and people do say when you stop trying sometimes you get what you wanted I hope that this is the case for you with a baby! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM nothing new still really sore after retrieval but getting better the only thing I have noticed is I am starving all the time so weird my DH said he is going to start rationing my food like he does for the dogs!! I don't know if its cause I am so bored from doing nothing for the past 2 days!


----------



## jappygirl76

SarahAK, 
I feel like I have been where you are at with dh. This whole process puts so much stress on a relationship. I wouldn't start truly having feelings about your relationship until you have had a bit of time to really talk to each other without the hormones and lingering fertility treatments hanging over your heads. Try to breath, have a glass of wine, you have earned it. I am so sorry :-(


----------



## CRC

Goldy said:


> Pink gerbera said:
> 
> 
> Sarahak, excellent advice from goldy. I knOw it's hard but this is a tough time and things get said that doom a normal situation wouldn't!
> 
> I seriously need help!!! My re said nothing about heat etc after ET, I even asked my embryologist about using a hot water bottle which she said was fine so I used one yesterday (day of ET) and now I'm reading this is not good!!!
> 
> Freaking out - have I ruined it????
> 
> I always go by what re says, I don't think you should worry...Click to expand...

There is no way you can have runined it with a hot water bottle, so try not to stress or worry - but I would suggest maybe using the hot water bottle on your back from now on and not your tummy, just to ease your mind and based on the things we have all read. Also, keep your tummy warm by making sure you dress properly - wearing vests/tucking things in and don't leave gaps if that makes sense. This is all based on the chinese medicine theories and holistic advice that I've read so you can also take it with a pinch of salt! :) I've also read we should be eating/drinking warm things as much as possible - especially after transfer, ideally trying not to eat/drink foods straight from the fridge and if possible trying not to eat raw veg or cold water/drinks etc. I hope this helps (as opposed to freaking anyone out!) but its just stuff I've read and been told by my acupuncturist. Hope you are doing ok, rest up, eat some nice cake and take it easy!! You won't have ruined anything - its all up to nature now! Sending good luck vibes x


----------



## Mmleo

hello ladies.I got a call this morning,actually i called the dr and i fond out that of all the follicles they got there were only 9 eggs and by the time we talked at 9h00 anly 3 had fertilized,i cant be sad but i was hoping for more so we can freeze some for next time if this one doesnt work God forbid.On the other hand...am glad we hve those,they might give me 1,2 or three lito ones.Dr says some more might fertilize later...hs anyone ever heard of such?
SarahAK,am so sorry:hugs: it is happening to u...it can be really hard,in this times u need a shoulder to cry on.My dh is exactly like that..in hard times he runs away immediately...


----------



## Mmleo

GL to u ladies hving ET tmoro...God willing mine might be on tue,that's what am hoping for.
babydrms-gl with the trigger tmoro..,and to all of u..B blessed


----------



## sienna1

SarahAK- I'm very sorry you're going through such a tough time. 

My IVF cycle has been derailed by high estrogen and progesterone levels. This puts me at high risk for OHSS and the lining is not at the right levels for a successful pregnancy. I'm triggering tonight for ER on Tuesday, but they don't think I can have an ET. We'll have to freeze the embryos and try a FET in two months. Two months seems very far away, after all this waiting. I've cried a lot this weekend trying to process it. I was hopeful this nightmare would be over, but it just continues. 

Good luck to everyone having EC and ET this week. Take care.


----------



## jappygirl76

Sienna I'm so sorry, but we will still hope for good er numbers. Best of luck and positive vibes bring sent your way.


----------



## babydrms

sienna1 said:


> SarahAK- I'm very sorry you're going through such a tough time.
> 
> My IVF cycle has been derailed by high estrogen and progesterone levels. This puts me at high risk for OHSS and the lining is not at the right levels for a successful pregnancy. I'm triggering tonight for ER on Tuesday, but they don't think I can have an ET. We'll have to freeze the embryos and try a FET in two months. Two months seems very far away, after all this waiting. I've cried a lot this weekend trying to process it. I was hopeful this nightmare would be over, but it just continues.
> 
> Good luck to everyone having EC and ET this week. Take care.

I wonder why your progesterone would be up? Huh, as far as estrogen - how high is it? I know of someone else triggering with an estrogen of 25,000!! Never have heard of this for all the months I have been stalking boards, reading things on internet, etc. She may have to put off transfer as well. Mine is 1790 - my lead follie was 18, last time it was this size I already had estrogen level of 2400+ and def ended up with some ohss symptoms (after retrieval)...Hoping to trigger before I am over 3000. Going back in tomorrow.


----------



## sarahincanada

Pink gerbera said:


> Does anyone else know anything about 2bc blastocysts??

heres a chart explaining blastocyst grading

the grading is just a visual grading, they cant see whats inside so thats why people who have AA blasts get a bfn and someone with CC gets a bfp. it really doesnt mean much. good luck :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







blastgrading.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Lucie73821

SarahAK, so sorry you are going through a rough time. :hugs: 

sienna, I'm sorry. :hugs: I'll keep my fingers crossed for good ER numbers.

Good luck to those with ET or ER this week!

I will update after my transfer tomorrow. Still unsure how many we will transfer.


----------



## babydrms

Lucie73821 said:


> SarahAK, so sorry you are going through a rough time. :hugs:
> 
> sienna, I'm sorry. :hugs: I'll keep my fingers crossed for good ER numbers.
> 
> Good luck to those with ET or ER this week!
> 
> I will update after my transfer tomorrow. Still unsure how many we will transfer.

Good luck with your transfer tomorrow! Are you between 1 and 2?


----------



## Lucie73821

babydrms, we were told our Dr. prefers to transfer 3. But....if we had 3 perfect ones, I don't think I'd be comfortable transferring all 3. We shall see what tomorrow brings. I just hope we have some good ones to transfer, and probably some to freeze.


----------



## babydrms

Wow, 3? Our doctor prefers 1!! Haha, they are all *SO*different. 

PS ~ Our dream is to one day live in South Florida, I hear the weather has been amazing there lately - so jealous!


----------



## kate32

sienna1 said:


> SarahAK- I'm very sorry you're going through such a tough time.
> 
> My IVF cycle has been derailed by high estrogen and progesterone levels. This puts me at high risk for OHSS and the lining is not at the right levels for a successful pregnancy. I'm triggering tonight for ER on Tuesday, but they don't think I can have an ET. We'll have to freeze the embryos and try a FET in two months. Two months seems very far away, after all this waiting. I've cried a lot this weekend trying to process it. I was hopeful this nightmare would be over, but it just continues.
> 
> Good luck to everyone having EC and ET this week. Take care.

Sorry to hear that but it will all work out & your safety is more important. I also had mild OHSS & they put me on a strict diet, high protein, low potassium diet, lots of gartorade & drinking whey protein. Good Luck.


----------



## katrus78

Girls, quick question here. So if I understand it correctly, they give you an HCG shot to cause ovulation and then after 36 hours they do ER. Is it possible they can miss the eggs coming out before they get to them?
Thank you!


----------



## Mmleo

sorry sienna,God willing u'll be there in no time n u'll FET.Do they know what caused those hormones to rise?
Do u ladies hve scans right b4 ET?i thpught i'll,just to make sure all is good after stimming n ER.
Am so happy,we got another fertilized egg which jakes them 4!!ET is tmoro tuesday...


----------



## Mmleo

katrus78 said:


> Girls, quick question here. So if I understand it correctly, they give you an HCG shot to cause ovulation and then after 36 hours they do ER. Is it possible they can miss the eggs coming out before they get to them?
> Thank you!

i do wonder abt that too.am sure they loose some eggs since by the time they trigger all the eggs arent the same size,bt mostly i think they get them right bfore they get out which might be the reason they give a specific time for ER...for example i was told when i tried hcg for assisted Ov in the past cycles that it takes 48hrs...so 38 will be abt right


----------



## Seoul

OHSS sucks I am so bloated standing up straight hurts! Other than the bloating everything else is normal I am conflicted on making a big deal and calling my doctor about it I am afraid they will cancel the transfer on Thursday! Ive heard that there isn't much they can do unless you are retaining a ton of water and have decreased urine and I don't seem to have this yet. Ive been drinking lots of fluids and eating high in protein. Would you ladies call or suffer through it till after the transfer?


----------



## michelle01

I am so sorry Sienna; hopefully you will have a good number of eggs to freeze. :hugs:

AFM...I have my beta on Friday and of course I have been testing out the hcg booster since I took it on Saturday morning. I actually took a test before I did the booster and it was positive, then Sunday and this morning it was definitely darker due to the hcg injection. Will be interested to see what the rest of this week brings! Can't help but hope it is a true positive in the end!

Good Luck to all those having their ER and ET this week!!!!


----------



## jappygirl76

Going in for ET in an hour, so nervous, and excited all at the same time.

Good luck to hockey and Lucie also having their ET today!!


----------



## michelle01

Good Luck jappygirl!!! How many are you having put back?


----------



## Lucie73821

Jappy- my et is scheduled at the same time as yours! 

Good luck Jappy and Hockey! 

Hope everyone else is well. 

I will update after my et!


----------



## michelle01

Good Luck Lucie!!!


----------



## Mmleo

lucie,jappy n hockey..how r u feeling?i was so fine since the day of ER,bt tday i've bnhving a bit of back ache and there is a mass on my left ovary.i dont think i want to tell my dr,if it is necessary or serious h'll mention tmoro.

best of the best of luck with ET ladies.


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck for ET to lucie jappy and hocky. Hope it went well. Xx


----------



## hockey24

Good luck Lucie and Jappy!!! Mine transfer is in an hour! Feeling like a good day for all of us!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## michelle01

Good luck hockey!!! So exciting that there are so many transfers today.


----------



## Goldy

Sorry need to vent:

Hey ladies

Not sure if I am losing my mind or it's actually my Dh. Here is my story... Be my judge and jury.*

Dh leaves for a friends (Mike) party sat morning at 7am, I was aware of this party because Mikes' wife had called my Dh so they could surprise Mike. My Dh was going to act as a decoy to get Mike out of the house to watch football at some bar so Mike's wife could make the appropriate preparations..

I left for work the same day to start at 11am-7pm, during my 8 hr shift tried 3 times to call Dh but 'not available' (recorded voice message!) After 7pm on my way home Dh calls me and says still at party, since there was some left over food did not want to say anything negative. I got home at 7:30pm & ate, slept on couch only to wake up mid-night and Dh still not home!! Called him and he says will be home in the m'ning and offcourse I could hear music in the background. *I told him to get his priorities right that's when he told me to speak to Mike if I wanted to confirm.... I told him Mike is not*
my Dh..Gosh I did not want to speak to Mike I wanted him home. *I hang up in frustration.*

Woke up at 8am to see a missed call at 7:38am no voice message. I decided to go to church before work as I was working this weekend so left the house at 9am for 9:30am church service (mass). After church went straight to work to start at 11am -7pm again. *Noticed I had 19 missed calls when I left church and by the time I was at work had 38 missed calls. I decided to ignore as I was frustrated just to talk about the whole ordeal of someone deciding whilst at a friends party to sleepover.

Decided to just send a text that was at work and he called my friend to confirm as I guess did not believe me!!! ( so much for someone who has slept out!) anyhow i called him back during my lunch hour and he just could not hear me, he was all over the place with 'i cheat that's why I do not trust him, if I did not cheat then I would just trust him' my point was it was not about trust it was about making a decision to sleepover without discussing it with me.. So now the blame shifted to me...his questions ' Why did I leave the house without letting him know?? ... I did not have the energy to answer as don't man know that when a wife is upset the least they want to do is be the obedient wife -notifying!! He felt It was revenge so I could have revenged by cheating on him too the very same morning.. (with all the progesterone in my vagina, honestly!) did not know it was that easy to find a man the same morning and just have sex. *My Dh was cheated on by first wife thus the insecurity..

When I got home all 'hell' broke loose, he insisted that I talk to his friend and I did not want to drag him into this. I said NO but he insisted and put his friend on the line.. I told his friend that I'm not related to him, I do not need to talk to him. Ladies all I wanted was to just get an explanation as to why he decided to sleepover and an apology.... That's all, he went on to talk about the nasty issues about me to his friend how I don't respect him and that I am doing all this because I am carrying his embryo!! He said that to me and worst he said i was prostituting before I met him that's why my tubes where blocked and that's why I was never blessed!! Whilst I was bathing*he snatched my ring and said I do*deserve it after not wanting to speak with his friend.!!! After all this trash talk I decided to zip it... He then said we are done, and if pregnant he wants an abortion, yes he said that.. Offcourse *I will never go for that.

Tell me how a most wanted BFP *can turn into an unwelcomed one!!*I slept on the couch as he had taken my bed.

SarahAk I thought about you after this incident. *Am trying to find my faults but I cannot. I feel so content and what will be will be.

My question to u all is did I over react and was I wrong?


----------



## Lucie73821

Just a quick post ET update. Out of our 9 embies, we had 2 8 cells and 1 over-achiever 12 cell. Then we had 1 6 cell that the Dr. said mouth be worth freezing and the other 5 were all less and not worth freezing. We transferred the 2 8s and the 12 and will not be freezing the rest. 

The Dr. noted my abdomen is pretty distended and it appears I've hyperstimmulated. He wants me to limit my liquid intake to a quart a day. 

Official test date is March 15th!


----------



## smiledreamer

ohhh lucie so ur pupo with triplets hehe


----------



## kate32

Seoul said:


> OHSS sucks I am so bloated standing up straight hurts! Other than the bloating everything else is normal I am conflicted on making a big deal and calling my doctor about it I am afraid they will cancel the transfer on Thursday! Ive heard that there isn't much they can do unless you are retaining a ton of water and have decreased urine and I don't seem to have this yet. Ive been drinking lots of fluids and eating high in protein. Would you ladies call or suffer through it till after the transfer?

Is the amount of bloating changing each day? They had me measure mine to keep track of it. If it continues to increase I would probably contact your Dr. just to be safe. There are some serious complications with OHSS.


----------



## kate32

Good luck to all you ladies transferring today. I go in today at noon for ET.


----------



## jappygirl76

ET update.. They transferred 2 early blasts, and we have 6 more that we will know tomorrow if they are going to be able to freeze. No cramping, but definitely got to see the embryos get transferred on the us screen. Just taking it easy for the rest of the day. Feeling very positive!!!

Sending lots of sticky babydust to everyone who has had their transfer and if having it today out soon!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Well done to everyone who has had ET today. Welcome to PUPO!!!


I'm only 2dp5dt and I can already feel myself symptom spotting even though I'm desperately trying not to!!!

Goldy- I really don't think you did over react! I'd have gone bananas if my dh had done that to me at this time!!! It's cruel behaviour!! You have enough to deal with you don't need this too. He should be supporting you!! 


Quick question folks - having just said I'm not symptom spotting :) - my boobs are v tender is this likely to be the progesterone suppositeries? 


Pink xx


----------



## hockey24

Lucie and Jappy - those are great results!! 

I just got back from mine and I had 4 out of 5 that are still hanging in there. 1 was a grade A and 3 were grade C (which means they just haven't quite made it to blast yet). We transferred 2 and if the other 2 make it til tomorrow - then we will freeze them. 

Kate - good luck today!!


----------



## marie44

Seoul - Definitely talk to your doctor and take his advice. It sounds like normal symptoms but you'll feel a lot better if an expert tells you that.

Lucie - So excited to 3 transferred (I didn't know there was a such thing as a 12 cell?)

CRC - Good advice on eating and drinking warm things. I remember reading that in my "fertility diet" book years ago when I was eagerly ttc.

Sienna - Sorry you might have to wait but it should give your body time to heal and be in tip-top shape for your BFP. Also, you would have gotten the hardest part out of the way...ER.

Mmleo - Glad you got 4 good ones!

Jappy - Sounds like you'll have some leftover to freeze!

Hockey - GL today!

SarahAK :hugs: I think dh has horrible timing to make such comments and honestly I don't know anyone that has a great marriage. They are full of ups and downs. I think men don't feel like part of this process and like Goldy said feel less manly and get frustrated. Hang in there. Things will get better. 

Goldy - I think on a normal occasion, you might have over-reacted...but during this time, he needs to be on his best behavior supporting you, not leaving your side. If this "Mike's party thing" was something he really needed to go to for his friend, then he should have cleared every little detail with you. I do understand men have obligations to their friends blah blah blah, but he needs your approval for this. Giving up on him might just be the hormones talking so don't close any doors. If this fight happened during another time in your relationship, it would probably be resolved in a few days. I don't think there is any cheating going on, just a lot of insecurity and disrespect which can both be worked on. My DH was cheated on by his 1st wife so I can relate to the insecurity and trust issues. I don't know if it will ever fully go away unfortunately. 

AFM,
Got AF yesterday (5-6 days early) thanks to bcp. My dr said no big deal, it may just speed things up. He saw lots of follies on both sides on the u/s and said I should respond well to the meds. He said uterine lining is only 5mm but the meds will help thicken it up. I'm waiting on my bw results to see what dose of meds I should start today. Now ER could be as early as March 15th!


----------



## michelle01

Goldy - I am sorry for what you are going through; I don't think you overreacted and I wouldn't be happy if it was my DH. You have gone through so much, that you need all the support you can get right now. :hugs:

Lucie - YAY to being PUPO with triplets, how exciting :happydance:

Good luck Kate with your transfer!

jappygirl & hockey - YAY to you too for being PUPO with twins :happydance:

Pink - I have been symptom spotting since the day after transfer :winkwink: I am not 6dp5dt and still doing it! I am pretty sure that the sore/tender boobs are from the progrestrone suppositories; I am doing those as well. The only difference I have felt the past two days is I really cannot do much without feeling out of breath, cramping more and more, then today all of a sudden I am going to the bathroom like crazy (not peeing either). They told me you could get constipated from the meds, which I was and then all of a sudden today, well, that is not the case anymore.

marie - looks like things are moving along; march 15 is not that far away and will be here before you know it!


----------



## hockey24

Goldy - I don't think you overreacted at all! I think it was incredibly disrespectful of your husband to act that way. Communication is key. If he had communicated that he may sleep over for whatever reason, that would be better. He just handled the whole situation a little immaturely. You are going through so much and do not need any outside stress. 

But men handle stress in odd ways sometimes and this may be him struggling with everything going on. So he made some poor decisions and then because he's stressed did not handle everything very well the following day. 

Sometimes its hard when the words said can't be taken back. You are a strong couple if you are going through IVF so you will get through this as well. 

:hug::hug::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hug::hug:


----------



## sienna1

Babydrms, you asked about my levels. I know each doctor has a different tolerance for risk, so mine might just be very risk-averse. On Saturday, day 10 of stims I has estrogen of 3,738 and progesterone of 2.3. Yesterday, day 11 of stims I had estrogen of 4,764 and progesterone of 2.6. Because my levels didn't accelerate as much as they had previously she opened up the small possibility of being able to transfer. She had me only trigger with half a dose of HCG and is going to give me some medication during ER that can help with either reducing chance of/symptoms of OHSS (I don't completely understand). She'll make the final call depending on how I do after ER. Still thinking we'll freeze, but this small chance is making me feel better.


----------



## babydrms

Goldy - :hugs: sorry you are having such difficult times.

:dust: to all the beans which were transferred today!

I had a longer response typed out and accidently erased...sorry to whomever I missed...


----------



## Lindylou

Wow 3 transferred lucie- that's great and 2 for you jappy and for you hockey. Fingers crossed for you all. It's so so exciting!!!


----------



## babydrms

sienna1 said:


> Babydrms, you asked about my levels. I know each doctor has a different tolerance for risk, so mine might just be very risk-averse. On Saturday, day 10 of stims I has estrogen of 3,738 and progesterone of 2.3. Yesterday, day 11 of stims I had estrogen of 4,764 and progesterone of 2.6. Because my levels didn't accelerate as much as they had previously she opened up the small possibility of being able to transfer. She had me only trigger with half a dose of HCG and is going to give me some medication during ER that can help with either reducing chance of/symptoms of OHSS (I don't completely understand). She'll make the final call depending on how I do after ER. Still thinking we'll freeze, but this small chance is making me feel better.

I agree, they all practice differently. As soon as my estrogen got over 3000 last time they triggered me. I could have probably gone a day or two longer but they are the same about the risk. I am actually measuring today the same as I was last time when my estrogen was so high but it has been lower this cycle so I think I may keep stimming. I did have mild OHSS symptoms and we did a SET. One of the ways I knew very early that it was a bfn because I started to feel better - you obviuosly get worse with pregnancy. I hope you are able to transfer! When is ER?


----------



## Goldy

Happy more of us are PUPO!!

Am still counting down... 3 days to BETA and 2 days to testing on my own!! Have decided to cheat a day before Beta to prepare myself !!


----------



## michelle01

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you Goldy! I get my beta the day after you and I have already done 3 hpt tests :blush: I have mainly done them to test right before and after the hcg booster. According to what I have read online, doing 2500 units shouldn't last more then 3 days in your system. My last booster injection was on Saturday morning and the line this morning was still pretty dark. I plan to test everyday until Fridays beta!

Good luck and I cannot wait to hear your good news :dust: :dust:


----------



## michelle01

How are you feeling physically Goldy? Do you have any other symptoms; other then what the progestrone is already doing? I started noticing lower back pain today; that I did not have before. Overall, I just feel icky!!! I am tired, drained, sore and very heavy boobs, cramping all the time, sometimes really bad cramps, craving salads like mad (I have had one almost everyday now) and now the lower back pain, as well as, having lots of runs to the bathroom. I know a lot of these are things you get from the progestrone and some I have had throughout. Friday cannot get here soon enough!!


----------



## Goldy

michelle01 said:


> How are you feeling physically Goldy? Do you have any other symptoms; other then what the progestrone is already doing? I started noticing lower back pain today; that I did not have before. Overall, I just feel icky!!! I am tired, drained, sore and very heavy boobs, cramping all the time, sometimes really bad cramps, craving salads like mad (I have had one almost everyday now) and now the lower back pain, as well as, having lots of runs to the bathroom. I know a lot of these are things you get from the progestrone and some I have had throughout. Friday cannot get here soon enough!!

hey, thanks for asking.. lower back pains are definately nonstop. tiredness, feel heavy boobs, cramping happened on day 3 & 4 after transfer, bloatedness, and hunger all the time, bathroom runs definately attribute it to progestrone. My goodness.. will update on Tues or Wed morning before Beta!!

I applaud you on testing daily, I can never do it...I would rather not know until the day.. save the disappointment to the very last straw!!


----------



## Lucie73821

I've got my fingers crossed for you Goldy!


----------



## Mmleo

Hello Goldy.Am so sorry for what's happening to u two.These are really difficult times,u need to be stress free no matter what and god willing get a BFP.I;ve done this with my then boyfriend...whenever things got heated up,he was always fast to make a decision to break up..n i'll tell him that i;ll talk abt it when am ready.i always took a week n then we talk without any of us being angry,it worked.Having said that...those were really mean things he said to u,i hope he apologizes..but mean doesnt hurt me at all coz i can be meaner...for example i didnt tell him i was pg until i had my 1st scan,then i wouldnt talk abt it until he apologized for every lito thing h's done to me.but just remember we werent married!i hope u get a BBFP!


----------



## Mmleo

guys pliz help me...tell me what u think n be honest,i want to be prepared.My ET is in 3hrs and am scared to death that they r going to postpone it coz i fell huge on my left side of abdomen,almost similar(in size) to the cyst i had removed in sept last year which measured 110mm diam.it doesnt hurt,just bulky..bn going to the loo more than usual too.PLIZ PLIZ
Kate-i hope ur ET went well


----------



## babydrms

I had a transfer and my right ovary was almost 20 cm...


----------



## Mmleo

thank u so much...that helps big time.


----------



## jappygirl76

Mmleo, don't worry you have made or this far and you are going to be fine. Try not to overt think it, and think only happy thoughts, ( easier said than done right).
Michele and Goldy my fingers are crossed for both of you

Hockey and Lucie how are you feeling after the transfer??

For everyone getting their ec or et best of luck and keep us updated.
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Goldy

Hardly slept last night, excrutiating lower back and crampy all night almost thought Af had come, went to bathroom only to discover the progesterone drips.. Really messy.(sorry) I guess am still in the running, 2 days to go to testing and 1 to go for my own cheating -will buy the Clearblue tomorrow (if I get the guts to do it!!)Overjoyed for those who have joined the PUPO club and those still to join. Congrats for all retrievals this week and ET

For those on progesterone suppositories do you get ichy on the external of your va jay jay. How are you coping if at all. I itch about 30 minutes after putting these pills in and then it subsides after about 15 minutes, just wondering if it's normal or one has to get another prescription for the itch?


----------



## Apple Blossom

Hi Ladies, just wondering if I can join you all :flower:, I start my stimming next monday and EC is estimated to be the 26th March. I havent read through yet but will spend sometime catching up.


----------



## Mmleo

am PUPO with 4!2x8 cell,1x7 cell n 1x6 cell


----------



## Lucie73821

Good luck today Mmleo. I hope your transfer goes smoothly! 

Jappy, I'm feeling ok. Last night after transfer my bloating seemed to get worse. This morning the bloating seems to have moved to my lower abdomen and as strange as this sounds, my lower back by my hips. I'm still having pain when I laugh or inhale deeply, but that is from my hyperstimmulation. How are you feeling Hockey and Jappy?


----------



## hockey24

Mmleo said:


> am PUPO with 4!2x8 cell,1x7 cell n 1x6 cell

Holy cow 4? Does that scare you at all that they could all take? Was it a 3 day transfer? Congrats though! :thumbup: Sounds like your fall didn't have any impact!! :flower:

Lucie, Jappy - I'm feeling good. :cloud9: A little crampy now and again but otherwise good. I've literally been in bed since the transfer so certainly haven't over exerted myself. I'm testing out of my trigger, which was still slightly positive today. Are you guys testing out?


----------



## Mmleo

hockey24 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> am PUPO with 4!2x8 cell,1x7 cell n 1x6 cell
> 
> Holy cow 4? Does that scare you at all that they could all take? Was it a 3 day transfer? Congrats though! :thumbup: Sounds like your fall didn't have any impact!! :flower:
> 
> Lucie, Jappy - I'm feeling good. :cloud9: A little crampy now and again but otherwise good. I've literally been in bed since the transfer so certainly haven't over exerted myself. I'm testing out of my trigger, which was still slightly positive today. Are you guys testing out?Click to expand...

doesnt scare me at all...am praying more than one takes...i hve to get va few tests too,need to do one tday.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Mmleo said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> am PUPO with 4!2x8 cell,1x7 cell n 1x6 cell
> 
> Holy cow 4? Does that scare you at all that they could all take? Was it a 3 day transfer? Congrats though! :thumbup: Sounds like your fall didn't have any impact!! :flower:
> 
> Lucie, Jappy - I'm feeling good. :cloud9: A little crampy now and again but otherwise good. I've literally been in bed since the transfer so certainly haven't over exerted myself. I'm testing out of my trigger, which was still slightly positive today. Are you guys testing out?Click to expand...
> 
> doesnt scare me at all...am praying more than one takes...i hve to get va few tests too,need to do one tday.Click to expand...


Welcome to PUPO!

I'm 3dp5dt today, still trying to stay positive and hopeful! Trying hard not to symptom spot.... Eeek!! Anyone else 3dp5dt?? 

Pink xxx


----------



## Mmleo

i need to feel something in my uterus...cramps,disconfort....anything.when will i feel that?otherwise,gona watch dvds while sleeping,eat,try not to go to the loo if i can manage..


----------



## michelle01

Goldy - I am just not a patient person! I have to know either way and would rather lessen the shock if it turned out to be negative. Today was day 4 after my last hcg booster; the test came up positive again, lighter then yesterday, but still a pretty dark line. Only 3 more days till I know for sure!!! And as far as the itchy feeling...I do get that, sometimes its so bad!

Welcome Apple!!! Stimming will go so quickly and before you know it, you will have your EC.

Congrat Mmleo...wow 4; you are brave :)


----------



## vivs1127

Hiiiii...

I am new here and I was just reffered to IVF last Tuesday... After a lot of crying I am now feeling hopeful and looking forward to my frist consultation on the 21st of March... Does anyone have any info they can tellme about it?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## jappygirl76

I'm feeling very good. I haven't had any cramping really to speak of. My lower back is sore, but I jag an acupuncture treatment yesterday after the transfer so I think that might have helped.


----------



## Apple Blossom

Thanks michelle01 :flower:, Im feeling like it is going quick already, it seems like only yesterday that we looked into IVF. We are egg sharing so it has taken longer than a normal IVF to set up but it still feels pretty quick.

Goodluck to all you ladies who are PUPO at the mo :happydance:.


----------



## jappygirl76

Holy crap I just got the call that none of the 6 embryos they were watching, met criteria for freezing. What the heck is that all about. I would thought that at least one would have made it. I am not happy about this at all!! Has anyone ever heardof this before?


----------



## babydrms

We had 11 embryos - put one back and only three made it to freezing. Sucks.


----------



## jappygirl76

babydrms said:


> We had 11 embryos - put one back and only three made it to freezing. Sucks.

But to have absolutely none of out six?? I don't get it?!?!


----------



## Lucie73821

So sorry Jappy. After the three we put back, none of the other 6 were able to be frozen. I was a bit upset when I heard that myself.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Lucie73821 said:


> So sorry Jappy. After the three we put back, none of the other 6 were able to be frozen. I was a bit upset when I heard that myself.

Jappy/lucie I'm the same! I had 6 embryos being watched but none were good for freezing :( 

Felt a bit miffed at first but staying positive that my baby has been transferred xxx


----------



## KittyCat82

Hello ladies-lots to catch up on again-hope you are all doing ok-I have had a bad couple of days. I fainted twice after the anaesthetic yesterday and was sick all night. They got 7 eggs-only 5 were mature and only 2 fertilised normally-I am still in shock after getting 100% fertilisation last time.

They said 3 fertilised 'abnormally' with too many chromosomes-was too shocked to take it in really. They want to do transfer tomorrow of the 2 (if they make it) and hopefully we can get a bit more info on whats going on but I dont feel hopeful right now....x


----------



## Goldy

KittyCat82 said:


> Hello ladies-lots to catch up on again-hope you are all doing ok-I have had a bad couple of days. I fainted twice after the anaesthetic yesterday and was sick all night. They got 7 eggs-only 5 were mature and only 2 fertilised normally-I am still in shock after getting 100% fertilisation last time.
> 
> They said 3 fertilised 'abnormally' with too many chromosomes-was too shocked to take it in really. They want to do transfer tomorrow of the 2 (if they make it) and hopefully we can get a bit more info on whats going on but I dont feel hopeful right now....x

:hugs:Sorry to hear of fainting.... You will be fine.. Praying for the 2 to make it to transfer


----------



## michelle01

Hang in there Kitty! You are so close and I am sure the fainting will seem like nothing once you get the 2 transfered and are in your 2WW :hugs:


----------



## jappygirl76

Pink gerbera said:


> Lucie73821 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Jappy. After the three we put back, none of the other 6 were able to be frozen. I was a bit upset when I heard that myself.
> 
> Jappy/lucie I'm the same! I had 6 embryos being watched but none were good for freezing :(
> 
> Felt a bit miffed at first but staying positive that my baby has been transferred xxxClick to expand...

I'm sorry ladies, I guess I was just getting worked up over nothing. Thank you for your words of wisdom. :hugs:


----------



## jappygirl76

Sorry your having such a rough time kittykat. Keeping my fingers crossed for your two embies.


----------



## Goldy

Hey Michelle how is the testing going? Have been a chicken this morning. Too scared to test so have decided to test morning of beta which is tomorrow. Am just scared of the what ifs!!

The only sort of symptoms I have is the lower back pain. The cramps have suddenly disappeared, somehow not hopeful.

Great day to all, Toronto for once has 13 degrees today. Hoping to go out though we all know could be a fluke.


----------



## michelle01

Hi Goldy! I was thinking about you this morning and wondered how your testing went. I tested again this morning; and I expected it to get lighter just because today is day 5 since I did the booster injection. Based on what I have read online, there should be about 153 units of hcg left in my system, but again everyone metabolizes it differently. I have asked a friend/co-worker to look at yesterdays test and todays (still waiting for her to come by) because I really think todays test is darker!!! I just want to make sure its not my mind playing tricks on me.

I have a ton of lower back pain and my cramping has been not as much as a few days ago; don't give up hope!!! :hugs: I was getting so down yesterday thinking that this isn't working, but my DH kept telling me to relax, that it will work out.

If I did this right; I attached a picture of both yesterdays test and todays (top is yesterday and bottom is today). The only thing is that I did do a 2500 unit hcg booster Saturday morning at 7am. So I could be settting myself up for a false positive! Only 2 more days till my beta!!

GL tomorrow morning with testing and with your beta tomorrow; I will be looking forward to hearing how it went :)


----------



## michelle01

Trying to attach the picture again....top is yesterdays test, bottom is this mornings test.
 



Attached Files:







2012-03-07.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mmleo

hello ladies..i did test ysday too(5ptrigger n day of ET) n it was faint positive.i dint want to waste another test tday since it is way too early,i'll be POAS every other day instead.

I do think the bottom one is darker michelle.are they taken at the same time?


----------



## jappygirl76

Michele, that bottom test definitely looks darker.

Good luck to you and Goldy in your beta tomorrow, I am so excited for you


----------



## jappygirl76

Michele, that bottom test definitely looks darker.

Good luck to you and Goldy in your beta tomorrow, I am so excited for you


----------



## michelle01

Mmleo - I took the top test on Tuesday, probably around 3am (since my doggie woke me up to go out and I had to use the restroom). And the bottom test was taken this morning at 5:20am when I woke up. But I have to realize that these are a day apart, so maybe not too accurate??


----------



## Mmleo

goldy n michelle,r u both testing tmoro?if so...best of luck n :dust:

and how ru ladies who've just ET?am not feeling anything...and u ladies?


----------



## jappygirl76

Im not really feeling anything. Had a bit of a stitch in my side yesterday, but no spotting or anything. What is it supposed to feellike at 2dp5dt?


----------



## Mmleo

u r only 2 days away from beta...that might be a good sign that it is getting darker.One more test tmoro morning n u'll know for sure


----------



## michelle01

Thanks mmleo - I hope tomorrow's is darker; I definitely plan to test tomorrow and Friday morning before my beta.

And jappygirl, when I was 2dp5dt, I just had cramping, bloating, sore/tender boobs (which I know is from the progestrone), along with some dizziness starting. I would say I am still dizzy here and there, but progressively I had had lower back pain, which seems to be the most obvious symptom now.


----------



## hockey24

I'm 2DPT and have some bloat, slight cramping and lower back pain arrived today. But I had most of this when I was going through the medicated IUI's so hard to know what's a result of the progesterone and what's a real symptom. Only the blood test can know for sure!


----------



## Mmleo

so yestday it felt like i had a huge cyst n it was a bit unconfortable but it is getting better.does anyone know what it is all abt?and what else sh'd i expect from progesterone pills?

i cant wait to hear some good news ladies...all the best!!


----------



## jappygirl76

I forgot to mention the really sore bbs, but I just figured that it was from the progesterone. I guess we will just have to see as the days go by


----------



## Mmleo

i had the bbs with the stimming bt the pain is going down.let's c in the next couple of days.i;ve given myself bed rest..i hope it helps..


----------



## Goldy

Michelle
Those are great lines... That looks promising. Fixed for you. You are so strong.

Mmleo
Where do you get the strength to test daily. I think I will have an anxiety attack. I really admire the will power

Jappygirl76
Am scared but excited that at least will get to know & if it fails I can try again with FET. *Look at me already preparing my defeat! Should be asking myself where the faith and confidence went.

Am off today but am not curving. Will see if I have the will power to test before betas!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Michelle your 2nd test def look darker!

Today was my first day back at work and boy it was tiring!! I've yawned all day  

I've had quite a lot of cramping today, AF type cramping. I'm 4dp5dt today. I'm praying the cramping is a good sign, what you think?

Good luck tomorrow goldy! How many dpt are you now? 

Pink xx


----------



## Goldy

Pink thanks for the well wishes, am 8 days past 5 day transfer. Tomorrow will be 9dpt. Am currently in my uncertain zone.

They say cramping is a good sign, I had intense cramps yesterday spent whole day in bed, but honestly thought AF was on her way. Today no cramps but on and off lower back pain. Anxious.....


----------



## Pink gerbera

Goldy - stay strong and keep positive  

We have to believe this is our turn. I've got into the bad habit of asking other people if they think it's worked but really the only person I can ask is myself  I'm positive this is my time. You need to feel the same xxx


----------



## michelle01

Goldy - I wish I was strong, honestly I think I should not be testing! It makes this all worse when the hcg booster is taken; you don't know if its a false positive or not! Hang in there; I admire you for waiting to test and this is YOUR time :hugs:

Pink - Thanks! I have had cramps throughout this entire 2WW; some days are worse then others. Today I am 8DP5DT and I am cramping a lot, to the point I think AF is coming.

I tested yesterday afternoon with an EPT test; thinking that those are not as strong as the FRER. I did another one about 1 hour ago; and today's is definitely lighter then yesterday. Here I go doubting again...and why it probably wasn't a good idea to test this out. :dohh:


----------



## marie44

Michelle - The line does look a little darker. It must be so confusing with the trigger possibly still in you to know what it all means ??? (hopefully a real BFP)

Goldy & Michelle - GL tomorrow with the beta!

Jappy - I was warned by my nurse about the not freezing all the embryos thing. She said the labs are worried about their #'s and success rates and will not freeze anything unless it is next to perfect, even though it could possibly result in a baby. I think that is really messed up if that is the case :growlmad: I'm relying on some frosties in case we need to go for round 2.

Kittycat - GL with ET, hopefully you can transfer both :)

MMleo - So exciting with 4 transferred! Your odds are so good!

Babydrms - When is ER...today?

AFM, I had my 2nd scan today cd4 and had 15 follies on each side with the lead 12mm on left & 9mm on the right. They said it looks good for this early. Seemed like the u/s lasted forever this time as she was counting the follies and whatever else they do. She wanted to point out a spot that shows I still have more bleeding to come w/AF?? Why?? Do the u/s get longer and longer as the IVF cycle progresses because I couldn't wait for her to take that thing out of me!!! BD doesn't even last that long! WTH?

GL to everyone else..we need some BFP on this thread!! :happydance:


----------



## babydrms

Goldy and Michelle - fx'd for your bets tomorrow!

Pink - love the PMA!

As for me, I had ER today and we got 20 eggs! Tomorrow I will get the fertilization report. Fx'd that a good amount fertilize and start dividing!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Good luck tomorrow Goldy and Michelle! 

Fingers crossed for a great report babydrms!

I'm feeling much better today, still have some bloating but its ok. I'm headed back to work tomorrow (the last day I worked was last Thursday), and I hope I can make it without a nap! Lol. I teach 7 year olds so they should keep me occupied. :) 

Only one more week until OTD!


----------



## Mmleo

well done :thumbup:babydrms...20 eggs!that's alot of eggs.all the best with fertilization.


----------



## babydrms

Thanks Lucie - good luck today!


----------



## jappygirl76

Good luck to all those testing today!!! Hope to hear some great news!!


----------



## michelle01

babydrms - that is great, 20 eggs!! Hope you get a great fertilization report today! :happydance:

AFM - I tested again this morning, although it was still positive, which I think is the hcg injection from Saturday, I am feeling a bit defeated!! When I woke up and went to use the bathroom, there was some of the progestrone that came back out like it has been, however, this morning it was a pinkish color. I had a bit of a break down after I saw that; feel like that is AF wanting to start. I have horrible period like cramping this morning and my boobs are not as sore as they have been. I don't know what the pink stuff was; it was only this morning when I woke up, but I cannot think that was good. I have already called the nurse and left a message; I know my beta is tomorrow, but still, I feel that it really didn't work for me :(


----------



## jappygirl76

No Michelle, they say that progesterone can cause spotting. It is not over, what did the nurse say?


----------



## Mmleo

Hello michelle.sorry abt that:hugs:..but the one thing my doc told me was just coz u spot it doent mean that u rnt pg.i am doing ivf in another country so i was given some injections to give myself if i ever spot b4 i do the blood test.can u not just go c the dr/nurse tday?


----------



## michelle01

Thanks jappygirl & mmleo - I haven't heard back yet from the nurse. It was just one time too; and it was light pinkish in color. I really hope it is nothing, but was kinda hard to process this morning too. The fact that the hpt test got lighter made me worry as well. Thankfully my beta is tomorrow because I just hate this guessing game and wondering what if!?


----------



## jappygirl76

Sorry to go off subject, but I totally woke up with a sore throat this morning?? I live in Florida and it had not been cold at all, so it can't be from the weather. Any thoughts???


----------



## michelle01

I am not sure about the sore throat jappygirl; I did notice a for a few days I felt like I was coming down with something. Hopefully it will not get worse for you and its a good sign?


----------



## hockey24

Babydrms - so curious how many of your 18 beautiful eggs fertilized today! :happydance:

Michelle - I wouldn't worry too much about the spotty. I've heard so many people say they spot early in pregnancy. Thank goodness your beta is tomorrow which will make you feel alot better. :flower:

Goldy - good luck with your beta today!!!:thumbup:

Pink gerbera - are you POAS'ing? :thumbup:

I've been testing the trigger out and am now 10 days past trigger and its still showing up as positive. And I have to be honest and say that I'm getting used to seeing that 2nd line. I hope it just stays faint and then gradually gets darker!!:happydance:


----------



## michelle01

Thanks hockey! I have been doing a lot of reading and I am wondering if it could possibly be implantation?? I only had a small amount on a pad this morning and it was very light pink in color; and nothing since that. Could implantation happen this late? I am 9dp5dt (14DPO). I am trying to stay positive! The nurse has not called back; apparently they are not too concerned. And yes, thank goodness for the beta tomorrow; this 2WW has been awful.


----------



## michelle01

The nurse just called me back; I want to scream!!! They changed my beta now to Monday because she said that coming in tomorrow is too soon after the hcg injection and when they gave me my discharge papers that whoever did them did not take that into account. Now I have to wait another 4 days :( She said that the spotting I had could be anything, could be irritation, but I won't know for sure till I get my beta. So upset now :(


----------



## jappygirl76

michelle01 said:


> The nurse just called me back; I want to scream!!! They changed my beta now to Monday because she said that coming in tomorrow is too soon after the hcg injection and when they gave me my discharge papers that whoever did them did not take that into account. Now I have to wait another 4 days :( She said that the spotting I had could be anything, could be irritation, but I won't know for sure till I get my beta. So upset now :(

That is not cool!!! Nothing like waiting til the last min to give info, and to think you called for a totally different reason.


----------



## Mmleo

ohhh..sorry u hve to wait longer.:hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Oh Michelle - that sucks! The doctors/nurses frustrate me so much! I know they are busy and have many other patients to deal with - but to us, this is our whole world right now. That's crushing!


----------



## jappygirl76

Where is Goldy????


----------



## michelle01

Thanks everyone; I do get why they want me to wait because she said it could give me a false positive blood test due to the hcg injection. And I look at this way; if for some reason it comes back negative next Monday, at least I get to enjoy this weekend because if I found out late on Friday afternoon, I know it would make me so depressed that this weekend would be ruined for me and my DH. Just trying to stay as positive as I can and will keep testing out the hcg through Monday morning and see what happens!

Not sure about Goldy...today was her beta! Hope all is OK!!


----------



## Goldy

Yes ladies went for my beta this morning and no result as yet but like i said not hopeful now as no symptoms now, breasts seem normal and i feel empty...still chickened in testing with FRER. Have been disappointed many times so just feeling OFF right now. Was told results will be communicated tomorrow.

Michelle, I did have pink wipe this morning which made it virtually impossible for me to test. Was actually crying so will update once the results are in... Was told that my clinic will call the following day after beta so maybe tomorrow will receive the call... Am just fed up honestly..


----------



## michelle01

Oh Goldy...I feel the EXACT same way!!! I feel empty too, my breasts seem normal again today and I cried plenty this morning and at work and anytime I start thinking about this. This is so much more emtionally draining then I ever expected. I am so exhausted that sitting at work right now, I wish I was home curled up watching TV. Maybe the pink stuff is a good sign...implantation bleeding?? 

My fingers are crossed for you for good news tomorrow.


----------



## Mmleo

Hey goldy.I understand how upset u r...but maybe u sh'd test.if it is good news...u'll be super excited...n if itsnt so good news(God forbid),u dont hve to be even more upset tmoro when they call.Lets be positive...not hving symptoms means nothing,no symptoms means all those artificial hormones are out of our bodies.


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hey ladies

Goldy/Michelle I have my fingers crossed for you both! Keep positive

Hockey I'm not poas at all my, my dh says not allowed until I go to do test at the hospital on Wednesday. Keeping positive though (although it's hard sometimes)!

The cramping has been a lot less today, I'm 5dp5dt today. My boobs were sore but today they just feel different but I recon that's just the progesterone!!

I think we're all doing well ladies! No one who hasnt been through this will ever get how hard it is but regardless we must stay strong!

Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Goldy

Ladies.....So I tested and its the BIGGEST & FATTEST OF NEGATIVES not even a hint of faint positive. Have just buried myself in work and taken extra 6 hours overtime to punish my body for not responding well. and waiting for the dreadful phone call!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Oh no Goldy, I'm sorry :( 

I think you need to look after yourself and not punish yourself. It's not your fault. Wait for the call tomorrow and then give yourself time to digest whatever the RE says to you.

Sending a virtual hug xx


----------



## michelle01

I am so sorry Goldy :hugs: I am really hoping that its just still too early for the hpt to pick it up; which one did you test with?


----------



## Goldy

Clearblue... Michelle I know my body.. its definately over. I dont feel anything but empty.. will update when the call comes!! I just want the AF to start so I can move on.


----------



## michelle01

I am so sorry Goldy; life is just so unfair sometimes :hugs:


----------



## babydrms

:hugs: Goldy! So sorry, I also just "knew" when it was over (last cycle)...life is so unfair. 


My fertilization report sucks...Out of 20, they performed ICSI on 18 and only 8 made it. Last cycle I had 11 embryos from 16...this cycle just sucks all around.


----------



## sienna1

Goldy, hang in there. I'm sorry about the test.

Babydrms, your body has gone through so much in a short amount of time, hope all 8 grow well.

Michelle- I can't believe they changed the date on you, it's exasperating.

I know several ladies have posted about having mild OHSS symptoms. How many days did you feel the worst? Today is day 2 after retrieval and not feeling 100% (yesterday I felt great).


----------



## Lucie73821

Sending :hugs: your way Goldy. 

:growlmad: for them changing your test date Michelle! Hang in there!

Babydrms, I'm sorry the report wasn't as good as you wanted. But I've got my fingers crossed that all 8 continue to grow, grow, grow!

Sienna, I had mild ohss and today is the first day I've felt close to 100% (my ER was last Friday).


----------



## michelle01

Babydrms - sorry you did not get the report you expected. Hopefully they continue to grow; you only need one!! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Seoul

Goldy- Sorry for your negative :hugs: 

Babydrms- I know its not what you expected but we just have to hope those 8 are the best quality ever I have my fingers crossed for you!:dust:

Sienna: I felt really bad 3 days after retrieval with OHSS then was fine the next 2 days except the night of the 4th day (night before my transfer) where it got really bad I was even throwing up :( day of transfer was better but at night again really bad and today not so good either. If your starting to feel better still make sure you take it easy i think i tried doing too much and it made it 100 times worst now I'm on couch rest for the rest of my 2ww. 

AFM the official count was 43 retrieved (Crazy) none fertilized on their own as they thought so they did ICSI then 38 fertilized 25 made it to 5 days and they transferred 2 he said of very good quality not sure the rating the other 23 they are waiting 2 more days and then freezing I will find out in a couple of days how many make it to freezing. Hoping they stick and that my belly doesn't keep growing from the OHSS. Did any of you have cramping the day after transfer? 

Good Luck to everyone waiting to test :dust: to all


----------



## babydrms

Thanks for all the encouragement - I don't mean to be a brat, I know some people get even less...this stuff is all just so difficult. 



Seoul said:


> Did any of you have cramping the day after transfer?

I was *very* crampy after transfer, the doc even perscribed Valium to try and relax my uterus. I hope your cramping gets better soon!


----------



## sarah10380

Goldy - i'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes13

jappygirl76 said:


> Sorry to go off subject, but I totally woke up with a sore throat this morning?? I live in Florida and it had not been cold at all, so it can't be from the weather. Any thoughts???

Hi Jappygirl, I live in Florida too and I have a sore throat for about 3-4 days now! That's weird!It may be a bug?


----------



## Mmleo

oh my Goldy,am so sorry...dont know what to say..stay strong..it just sucks.now i am so scared.

babydrms..some p'ple hve much less it is true.i hope all the 8 make it


----------



## michelle01

Seoul - that is great, congrats being PUPO!!! :happydance: I have had cramping every since my transfer!

babydrms - we are all here to support each other, so if you need to rant, rave or vent, this is the place to do it!! I have been so down the past couple days, and especially after they moved my beta from today to Monday.

AFM...took yet another test this morning and they are just starting to fade; today is 6 days after my hcg booster and they say it should be gone by day 7. I guess by Sunday I will know for sure, but I feel so empty right now, my boobs are not full, swollen or sore anymore at all and I have only had cramping. And now on top of everything, I woke up with a sore throat this morning and feeling like I got hit by a truck :( Think today I will be going home early from work to get some much needed rest!!!


----------



## Mmleo

michelle01 said:


> Seoul - that is great, congrats being PUPO!!! :happydance: I have had cramping every since my transfer!
> 
> babydrms - we are all here to support each other, so if you need to rant, rave or vent, this is the place to do it!! I have been so down the past couple days, and especially after they moved my beta from today to Monday.
> 
> AFM...took yet another test this morning and they are just starting to fade; today is 6 days after my hcg booster and they say it should be gone by day 7. I guess by Sunday I will know for sure, but I feel so empty right now, my boobs are not full, swollen or sore anymore at all and I have only had cramping. And now on top of everything, I woke up with a sore throat this morning and feeling like I got hit by a truck :( Think today I will be going home early from work to get some much needed rest!!!

how much hcg did u hve last time?coz they say our body uses 100iui per day.am testing mine again tmoro,bn doing every 2 days n i had 10000iui on the 1st,only 8days tday.Did u c any spotting tday?


----------



## michelle01

Mmleo - I had 2500 units on Saturday morning, I did it at 7am. What I have read online that it takes 7 days after the booster to leave your system, but everyone metabolizes it differently, and when I talked to the nurse yesterday, she said that they would do a beta 8 days after so that should ensure there is nothing left over from the booster. I have not had any other spotting, other then what I saw in my pad yesterday when I leaked some of the progestrone. I attached my tests; the top is yesterday morning and the bottom is this morning...as you can see the line is fading!!! So based on what I saw online I should have about 38miu of hcg still left in my system from saturday.
 



Attached Files:







Thur&Friday.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mmleo

michelle01 said:


> Mmleo - I had 2500 units on Saturday morning, I did it at 7am. What I have read online that it takes 7 days after the booster to leave your system, but everyone metabolizes it differently, and when I talked to the nurse yesterday, she said that they would do a beta 8 days after so that should ensure there is nothing left over from the booster. I have not had any other spotting, other then what I saw in my pad yesterday when I leaked some of the progestrone. I attached my tests; the top is yesterday morning and the bottom is this morning...as you can see the line is fading!!! So based on what I saw online I should have about 38miu of hcg still left in my system from saturday.

if no more spotting by tmoro f'xd for u..it seems like u'll get BFP!that could hve bn implatation one.tdays most def is lighter.in the past i've done hcg 10000units and exactly in 10days it was out bt like u said it different with everyone.
ma so worried..i dont think i feel anything at all,or i feel them n ignore them bt def no cramping..maybe still early?


----------



## michelle01

Mmleo - hopefully I will know for sure by Sunday, especially if it gets to a BFN by then or darker for a BFP; trying to stay positive and hope for that BFP!!! Maybe I just had a late implantation; which is why I saw the pink yesterday! And if you are only 3dp your transfer, it is definitely too early; like I said, the only thing I really noticed throughout is cramping. Hang in there....you have a great chance with 4 being transferred!!!


----------



## hockey24

I am 11 days past trigger and 4 days past a 5 day transfer and I am still coming up positive on my testing. It's faint - but still positive. I definitely think it varies by person how long it takes to be completely gone.


----------



## Mmleo

michelle-:dust: to u
...am so hoping..but i hope i feel something soon.when i think abt it,am not the kind who gets symptoms,a bit of cramping only when i've missed AF.I've bn pg twice,1 m/c,one almost 2yrs and both only found out when it was wayyy past my periods.Am ready to do it again if it doesnt work out this time(God forbid).Do u get normal discharge in this 2ww?


----------



## Mmleo

hockey24 said:


> I am 11 days past trigger and 4 days past a 5 day transfer and I am still coming up positive on my testing. It's faint - but still positive. I definitely think it varies by person how long it takes to be completely gone.

do y test every day too?how r u feeling?i need to ask something..it does sound like i cant count,here it goes;
ER was on the 3rd at 9am,ET was on the 6th at 12:00,how many days were my embies?


----------



## hockey24

Mmleo said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> I am 11 days past trigger and 4 days past a 5 day transfer and I am still coming up positive on my testing. It's faint - but still positive. I definitely think it varies by person how long it takes to be completely gone.
> 
> do y test every day too?how r u feeling?i need to ask something..it does sound like i cant count,here it goes;
> ER was on the 3rd at 9am,ET was on the 6th at 12:00,how many days were my embies?Click to expand...

I do test every day. I keep waiting for there to be no 2nd line, meaning the trigger is gone - but now I'm getting closer to a date that I want a 2nd line for a BFP so the thought of not having the 2nd line - scares me to death!! So yes, I obsess and test every day! :wacko::wacko:
 
So for you - you would now be 3DP3DT (3 days past a 3 day transfer) or 6DPO (6 days past ovulation). So definitely early for a BFP. :flower:


----------



## michelle01

Mmleo- it is way too early to test, being 6DPO. And yes, I have had increased amounts of discharge within my 2WW.

Hockey - how much of hcg did you take with your trigger, 10,000 units? I am too scared of the negative now; being at 15DPO (10dp5dt) and my last hcg injection was 6 days ago, but it was only 2,500 units, I am still getting a faint line and I don't know what to attribute that too. Just gonna keep testing it out till Monday morning.

Does anyone know HPT picks up higher levels of hcg? I looked on peeonastick.com and some of those brands I know are not in the stores and you have to buy them online; which is too late for me to do. Are the digital ones less sensitive? I wonder if I should try one of the digitals now until Monday morning?


----------



## Mmleo

I know what u mean..but am sure when u r close it'll get darker!!when r meant to go for blood tets?i've stared at tests b4 for so long n came back a few mins later to look for the 2nd line in vain.i wasnt expecting a BFP now,just some symptoms like other p'le experience.am starting to test for a BFP on the 12th.just another question,all the gals on this thread hve all done ET?


----------



## hockey24

Michelle - my understanding is the digital is less sensitive and should be saved for right before your beta test. From reading this site - its seems that FRER is the best at early detection. I'm thinking I need to go out and buy a couple as I've just been using the dollar store cheapies. :winkwink:

I took the 10,000 trigger shot and totally understand being scared of the negative. I was prepared for it a couple days ago but now that its still lingering positive - I know I'll be devastated to see it go completely negative. I guess only time will tell for both of us!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## hockey24

Mmleo said:


> I know what u mean..but am sure when u r close it'll get darker!!when r meant to go for blood tets?i've stared at tests b4 for so long n came back a few mins later to look for the 2nd line in vain.i wasnt expecting a BFP now,just some symptoms like other p'le experience.am starting to test for a BFP on the 12th.just another question,all the gals on this thread hve all done ET?

This is an IVF thread so everyone should have done an ET for sure. 

Everyone is so different on symptoms. Its really hard to compare. Are you on any progesterone shots or suppositories?


----------



## jappygirl76

I'm not going to poas at all. As long as af doesn't show up before the beta on the 15th I will be able to keep my pma. Last time I did IVF, af showed up six days after transfer, so as long add she stays away for longer than that I will be very positive about this go round


----------



## Mmleo

hockey24 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> I know what u mean..but am sure when u r close it'll get darker!!when r meant to go for blood tets?i've stared at tests b4 for so long n came back a few mins later to look for the 2nd line in vain.i wasnt expecting a BFP now,just some symptoms like other p'le experience.am starting to test for a BFP on the 12th.just another question,all the gals on this thread hve all done ET?
> 
> This is an IVF thread so everyone should have done an ET for sure.
> 
> Everyone is so different on symptoms. Its really hard to compare. Are you on any progesterone shots or suppositories?Click to expand...

was wondering if anyone still stimming.am on suppositories 400mg x2 a day,but was give injections to take home n only to be used if i start bleeding b4 testing day.and u?


----------



## michelle01

Mmleo - I am on endometrium (progrestrone), 100mg, 3 times a day. They told me that I should not get a period due to being on this.

I decided that I am going to buy ClearBlue Easy digitals today on my way home; gonna try one later today and then this weekend! At least this way I won't have to try and interrupt the line tests anymore.


----------



## hockey24

Good luck michelle! I hope it comes back "PREGNANT"! And alleviates all the guess work!!


----------



## Mmleo

michelle01 said:


> Mmleo - I am on endometrium (progrestrone), 100mg, 3 times a day. They told me that I should not get a period due to being on this.
> 
> I decided that I am going to buy ClearBlue Easy digitals today on my way home; gonna try one later today and then this weekend! At least this way I won't have to try and interrupt the line tests anymore.

my body isnt that organized.i've bn put on duphaston pills in the past,wasnt supposed to get AF but she showed up anyway,i've had AF when am half way on bcpills,even then i wasnt supposed to.but mostly i think they gave those to me coz am doing the procedure in a different country,i cant just fly back just coz am spotting.
when was ur AF due?digital will be better for u..but if u get a positive on sunday,there is a good chance it'll be the real thing.


----------



## michelle01

Mmleo said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Mmleo - I am on endometrium (progrestrone), 100mg, 3 times a day. They told me that I should not get a period due to being on this.
> 
> I decided that I am going to buy ClearBlue Easy digitals today on my way home; gonna try one later today and then this weekend! At least this way I won't have to try and interrupt the line tests anymore.
> 
> my body isnt that organized.i've bn put on duphaston pills in the past,wasnt supposed to get AF but she showed up anyway,i've had AF when am half way on bcpills,even then i wasnt supposed to.but mostly i think they gave those to me coz am doing the procedure in a different country,i cant just fly back just coz am spotting.
> when was ur AF due?digital will be better for u..but if u get a positive on sunday,there is a good chance it'll be the real thing.Click to expand...


My period would have been due on Wednesday, so 2 days ago. I have had horrible like period cramps, so I am having a hard time distinguishing what the cramping means...my AF wanting to start but cannot due to the progestrone, or that fact that they are a good sign? The waiting part of all this I think is the worse; especially because I am NOT a paitent person :wacko:


----------



## Mmleo

michelle01 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Mmleo - I am on endometrium (progrestrone), 100mg, 3 times a day. They told me that I should not get a period due to being on this.
> 
> I decided that I am going to buy ClearBlue Easy digitals today on my way home; gonna try one later today and then this weekend! At least this way I won't have to try and interrupt the line tests anymore.
> 
> my body isnt that organized.i've bn put on duphaston pills in the past,wasnt supposed to get AF but she showed up anyway,i've had AF when am half way on bcpills,even then i wasnt supposed to.but mostly i think they gave those to me coz am doing the procedure in a different country,i cant just fly back just coz am spotting.
> when was ur AF due?digital will be better for u..but if u get a positive on sunday,there is a good chance it'll be the real thing.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My period would have been due on Wednesday, so 2 days ago. I have had horrible like period cramps, so I am having a hard time distinguishing what the cramping means...my AF wanting to start but cannot due to the progestrone, or that fact that they are a good sign? The waiting part of all this I think is the worse; especially because I am NOT a paitent person :wacko:Click to expand...

really?2days ego?that's good right?lets not jinx anything but....thing r looking good.hv u bn pg b4??where i am it is 8pm,another day gone..i go to sleep early now days so i can speed up time and it is working.how clever!tmoro will be 4dp!


----------



## michelle01

Mmleo - yes I have been pg before, my son will be three this july. I have a blocked tube and keep getting cysts on my left ovary, which is why we straight to IVF.

I broke down and bought four digitals....clear blue easy and did one, came back pg. Not sure if I am excited quiet yet...will see what happens tomorrow and sunday. Hoping by sunday that booster is gone from my system.


----------



## Mmleo

michelle01 said:


> Mmleo - yes I have been pg before, my son will be three this july. I have a blocked tube and keep getting cysts on my left ovary, which is why we straight to IVF.
> 
> I broke down and bought four digitals....clear blue easy and did one, came back pg. Not sure if I am excited quiet yet...will see what happens tomorrow and sunday. Hoping by sunday that booster is gone from my system.

:happydance::happydance:
oh my my!it ix the real one michelle.there is no way 2500 uiu will still be in u after 3days!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## hockey24

Michelle - I have to think that is a pretty good sign. Those digitals are not as sensitive and surely the shots are almost out of your system. I wouldn't think the shot would have enough to give a positive on a digital. Can't wait to see what it says tomorrow!!


----------



## jappygirl76

Omg, if I would have seen a pregnant come up on a digital, I would have fainted. Fxd for you, I really hope this is the real thing!!


----------



## Mmleo

babydrms said:


> I had a transfer and my right ovary was almost 20 cm...

hi.how r u doing?any more news abt ur embies?
i need to know how long ur cyst take to disappear,coz mine still feels huge but not painful.,sh'd i call my dr?thx in advance


----------



## babydrms

My embies are good, all 8 are still going but I think 2 are a little too far behind to catch up. (only 2 cells)

As far as my huge ovaries - I did back to back cycles....everything went down once I stopped the progesterone (following negative beta) and I got AF. I was able to start stimming cd3.


----------



## Mmleo

babydrms said:


> My embies are good, all 8 are still going but I think 2 are a little too far behind to catch up. (only 2 cells)
> 
> As far as my huge ovaries - I did back to back cycles....everything went down once I stopped the progesterone (following negative beta) and I got AF. I was able to start stimming cd3.

thank u so much for the reply.i think mid next week,if it is still the same i'll go for a scan n c what's going on.

Sorry some embies still too small bt as longer the others are still going strong.when r u going for ET?


----------



## tigerfan

Hi everyone I'm going for my counselling in 2 weeks as starting down the egg sharing path, I wll be shown how to inject then im not very good with needles? How bad is it? And does anyone know if they let u start taking them on counselling day? X good luck to everyone on their journey x x


----------



## babydrms

Mmleo said:


> babydrms said:
> 
> 
> My embies are good, all 8 are still going but I think 2 are a little too far behind to catch up. (only 2 cells)
> 
> As far as my huge ovaries - I did back to back cycles....everything went down once I stopped the progesterone (following negative beta) and I got AF. I was able to start stimming cd3.
> 
> 
> thank u so much for the reply.i think mid next week,if it is still the same i'll go for a scan n c what's going on.
> 
> Sorry some embies still too small bt as longer the others are still going strong.when r u going for ET?Click to expand...

We will do ET on Monday...:coffee:


----------



## Pink gerbera

tigerfan said:


> Hi everyone I'm going for my counselling in 2 weeks as starting down the egg sharing path, I wll be shown how to inject then im not very good with needles? How bad is it? And does anyone know if they let u start taking them on counselling day? X good luck to everyone on their journey x x

Hi tiger fan

The injecting is easy really, take a deep breath and it's done! It's all for a good cause!! 

They'll tell you when you can start taking them.

Good luck xx


----------



## jappygirl76

I really need evryones advice right now. I am only 5dp5dt and I am having some spotting, red and cramping. My bbs don't hurt anymore and I am just really starting to feel defeated. What should I do??


----------



## michelle01

Jappygirl - The cramping is normal. How much have you been spotting? Could be irritation, are you on progestrone suppitories? I would call your doctors office.

Babydrms - Good luck on Monday and keep those embies growing!!

I took another digital this morning, came back pregnant. I am now 7 days after my last hcg booster. I then did a first response line test and it seems like the line was darker then yesterdays test. I still do not want to get my hopes up....will test again tomorrow morning.


----------



## jappygirl76

I'm going to give s little tmi right now. It is very bright pink, slightly red and it mostly happens asset a bowel movement


----------



## babydrms

Happy - Probably a hemorrhoid, the progesterone is very constipating. :(


----------



## jappygirl76

Lol babydrms, not bleeding from my butt. I'm just saying that the spotting increases street I have s bowl movement. I put s call in to my Dr, hopefully they willcall back soon


----------



## michelle01

Jappygirl - I had some of that and it hurt to go this morning. I had some constipation too. I will be interested in what your dr says, but sounds normal.


----------



## jappygirl76

The nurse called me back and told me that as long as it is not full flow af, then it could be very normal while being on the suppositories. She did say to make sure that I stay hydrated, but it found very common. I don't know, I just get really nervous.


----------



## Seoul

Michelle- Thats a great sign hope the line keeps getting darker :) 

Jappygirl- I know that trying not to worry is easier said then done. My sister had bright red spotting while she was early in her pregnancy and still had a healthy boy so dont feel defeated just yet! 

AFM im trying really hard not to symptom spot but failing miserably also think im gonna start dipping into those HPT in a couple days even though I really shouldnt. I feel alot better today from OHSS after 3 days bed rest but now my lower back is hurting a bit. And yesterday I had full blown out stomach flu like activity that only lasted about 2 hours and was gone really weird! March 19th cant get here any sooner! 

Good Luck to all!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hi girls

Seoul I've been trying hard too not to symptom spot but gosh it's hard!!

Michelle its all sounding good :)

AFM I'm still keeping my PMA! Had a bit of brown spotting this morning. Totally freaked me out at first but it seems to have gone again for now do I shall remain positive and hopeful!!

Baby dust to all

Pink xxxx


----------



## Mmleo

:hi: everyone.i really wish i could feel something in this 2ww.the spotting,cramping...maybe a bit of back ache but that could be coz of sleeping more than usual.increased appetite which i usually hve during 2ww.
g luck to u tmoro michelle.and all of u.i need someone to test with starting 8dpt..


----------



## SarahAK

Hi again girls, a little update on my situation.

Got a BFN.
Didn't get the job I wanted (so I'm jobless).
My husband just told me that he doesn't want to try anymore for kids and that he cannot accept a life without them as well, so he's thinking about a divorce and about getting married to a "fertile" woman.

Those of you who are upset about failed cycles, less number of eggs, slow embryos or other things... THINGS COULD HAVE BEEN WORSE. Please feel blessed, thankful and happy for all that you have in your lives.

May God keep all of you happy and may your desires come true :hug: for all.


----------



## Pink gerbera

SarahAK said:


> Hi again girls, a little update on my situation.
> 
> Got a BFN.
> Didn't get the job I wanted (so I'm jobless).
> My husband just told me that he doesn't want to try anymore for kids and that he cannot accept a life without them as well, so he's thinking about a divorce and about getting married to a "fertile" woman.
> 
> Those of you who are upset about failed cycles, less number of eggs, slow embryos or other things... THINGS COULD HAVE BEEN WORSE. Please feel blessed, thankful and happy for all that you have in your lives.
> 
> May God keep all of you happy and may your desires come true :hug: for all.


Oh sarahak 

I'm soo sorry to read your post. This sounds awful for you. I cannot imagine how you are feeling. 

I hope you are surrounded by some great family and friends to support you.

I hope that your husband is just lashing out as he's struggling with his BFN too and together you'll come through this.

I can say nothing but :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Pink xxx


----------



## jappygirl76

Well, af just showed up, again only six days after my transfer. This was our last attempt due to finances and of course the emotional toll that it takes, we are no longer pursuing any fertility treatments. I really hope that just being together will be enough to keep me and my husband together, but only time will tell. Best of luck to everyone and may you be blessed with everything you want in life and more!!


----------



## Mmleo

Ohh SarahAk..i wish there was anything that i can say to make u feel better,i also wish i could say i know what u r feeling but i dont.:hugs::hugs: and more :hugs:
God is there though!U r in my thoughts and thank u so much for reminding us to be thankful with what we've got.Take care,dont destroy urself,not now,u need all the strength.:hugs:


----------



## babydrms

Jappy - so sorry AF arrived, have you had a beta - I know our handouts say you can have bleeding with pregnancy :shrug:

SarahAK - very sorry things have gotten so complicated. Such a stark contrast where you were at the beginning of the cycle. I hope you have support in your real life. 

AFM - transfer tomorrow...


----------



## Mmleo

jappygirl76 said:


> Well, af just showed up, again only six days after my transfer. This was our last attempt due to finances and of course the emotional toll that it takes, we are no longer pursuing any fertility treatments. I really hope that just being together will be enough to keep me and my husband together, but only time will tell. Best of luck to everyone and may you be blessed with everything you want in life and more!!

Jappy-am so sorry to hear that..:hugs:u must be really disappointed right now.Do u hve any chance trying naturally at all?dont feel obliged to reply i'll c if i can get the answer from ur signature.
now am really scared,i'll test tmoro..i wanted to wait until 10dpo but i cant risk it.


----------



## Pink gerbera

jappygirl76 said:


> Well, af just showed up, again only six days after my transfer. This was our last attempt due to finances and of course the emotional toll that it takes, we are no longer pursuing any fertility treatments. I really hope that just being together will be enough to keep me and my husband together, but only time will tell. Best of luck to everyone and may you be blessed with everything you want in life and more!!

Oh jappy

Sorry to hear about the af showing. Keep strong, keep believing. :hugs:

Pink xx


----------



## Pink gerbera

Good luck tomorrow babydrums xx


----------



## Mmleo

All the best babydrms.how many r u replacing?


----------



## babydrms

We are going to put back 2...


----------



## Mmleo

babydrms said:


> We are going to put back 2...

gd luck to u!!am getting scared,i think i'll start testing tmoro..which is way too early i know..


----------



## sienna1

jappygirl and SarahAK- Thank you for sharing with us. Hope you take care of yourselves and find support from loved ones. It has to get better.

AFM, I'm shocked that this morning we transferred two blastocysts. We walked into the clinic not knowing if we were going to be allowed, but all seemed promising. I didn't get symptoms of OHSS during the last 5 days and everything else was lining up. This is such a turn-around from a week ago when my doctor was explaining to me the steps involved in a FET, since she had originally said we were going to free all. Am ecstatic to be at this point.

babydrms - Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## jappygirl76

Mmleo said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Well, af just showed up, again only six days after my transfer. This was our last attempt due to finances and of course the emotional toll that it takes, we are no longer pursuing any fertility treatments. I really hope that just being together will be enough to keep me and my husband together, but only time will tell. Best of luck to everyone and may you be blessed with everything you want in life and more!!
> 
> Jappy-am so sorry to hear that..:hugs:u must be really disappointed right now.Do u hve any chance trying naturally at all?dont feel obliged to reply i'll c if i can get the answer from ur signature.
> now am really scared,i'll test tmoro..i wanted to wait until 10dpo but i cant risk it.Click to expand...

Hi mmleo, I don't mind replying. We are in the unexplained infertility category, so technically there is no reason why we can't conceive naturally, but I just can't keep trying month after month and thinking and hoping. We have been doing this for almost3 years. I think err are just going to focus on us a bit more and travel and just be married. I just feel bad for him because he is only 29 yrs old and I know how bad he wants children. I am just not ready to think about adoption. I might feel different in 6 months our I might not, but for now, no more ttc.


----------



## Mmleo

jappygirl76 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Well, af just showed up, again only six days after my transfer. This was our last attempt due to finances and of course the emotional toll that it takes, we are no longer pursuing any fertility treatments. I really hope that just being together will be enough to keep me and my husband together, but only time will tell. Best of luck to everyone and may you be blessed with everything you want in life and more!!
> 
> Jappy-am so sorry to hear that..:hugs:u must be really disappointed right now.Do u hve any chance trying naturally at all?dont feel obliged to reply i'll c if i can get the answer from ur signature.
> now am really scared,i'll test tmoro..i wanted to wait until 10dpo but i cant risk it.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi mmleo, I don't mind replying. We are in the unexplained infertility category, so technically there is no reason why we can't conceive naturally, but I just can't keep trying month after month and thinking and hoping. We have been doing this for almost3 years. I think err are just going to focus on us a bit more and travel and just be married. I just feel bad for him because he is only 29 yrs old and I know how bad he wants children. I am just not ready to think about adoption. I might feel different in 6 months our I might not, but for now, no more ttc.Click to expand...

i know exactly what u mean by waiting month after month but it'll happen,especially if when u rnt trying for it.Believe!It happens!Stay strong,take a break but dont give up.All the Best xx


----------



## Goldy

Jappy
Sorry that AF arrived, wait until beta though.

SaraAK
I understand you and sometimes we are with the wrong person but we want it to work so bad that we think we are with the right person.. My prayer is that you are able to move forward with or without him. 

BABYDRMS
Goodluck for tomorrow

Michelle 
all the best on your betas

AFM will be going for frosties April so am just relaxing


----------



## Lucie73821

SarahAK-:hugs: Sorry you are going through such a rough time. I hope you are able to decide what is best. 

Jappygirl- :hugs: So, so sorry about the BFN. :(

Babydrms- Good luck tomorrow!!

Sienna- :happydance: Glad you were able to put back 2!

Michelle- Good luck for beta!

:wave: Hope everyone else is doing well. 

As for me, feeling pretty crappy. Got a nasty cold coming on. :( I've had the occasional twinge here and there, but otherwise, no real symptoms. I'm trying to decide if I will test the morning of beta or not.


----------



## Seoul

Jappy- So sorry AF came they say traveling is a great way to keep the mind of the baby making pressure I hope it happens to you spontaneously I've been at this for over 5 years and I don't blame you for being sick of the monthly disappointments it is devastating. 

SaraAK- Sorry to hear that you are going through all of that. I will have you in my prayers and I'm sure God has something good planned for you! :hugs::hugs:

Michelle- Good Luck!

Mmleo- I would love to be your testing buddy but my hubby is making me wait at least till he gets back from out of town on Wednesday and my best friend is doing everything in her power to convince me to wait till the day before my beta. Good Luck with your testing!! 

Babydrms- Good Luck

Sienna- Glad two were transferred we didn't know if the doc would let us either it was a relief and I couldn't believe it after I got home. Hope their nice and sticky!!

Lucie- Hope you feel better soon! Get lots of rest! 

AFM- Nothing new OHSS seems to have cleared up which is great and other than dull lower back pain and cramps not much else is going on.


----------



## Mmleo

Hello there.I just noticed that the huge cyst is finally disappeared.I am not sure the things i've bn feeling..it did feel like AF was coming but again it could be coz i keep reading it on everyone's post.I might or might not test tmoro
seoul-i prefer wed too,but am so terrified by af coming when am not prepared.i most def feel a bit weird,nothing i can exlpain but tha's how i always am b4 af.my husband cant even dare tell me not to test coz he knows i would anyway...Baby dust to all of u.
Sienna-happy for u.I felt the same way,i thought the moment the doc saw what i was feeling,there was no way h'd go ahead with transfer but he did.GL to u


----------



## michelle01

SarahAK - I am so sorry for what you are going through. I hope you have friends and family to help support you through this. And hopefully your DH will come around; maybe this is his way of coping with all this. :hugs: :hugs:

Oh Jappygirl - I am sorry that AF started, but like everyone else said, wait till beta!!! I had a friend that had AF for 3 months and was still pregnant! And who knows, maybe by traveling and enjoying time with your DH, it will happen naturally, never give up hope!! :hugs:

Babydrms - GOOD LUCK today!!!! :hugs:

Sienna - YAY on being PUPO!!! Fingers crossed for you :happydance:

Goldy - will be keeping fingers crossed that you get some good frosties to transfer; April is right around the corner!!! :winkwink:

Mmleo - I know what you mean about being scared to test; the closer it got to my beta (today), the more nervous I got with testing!! Hang in there and think positive!!!

AFM....my beta is in a little over and hour and will have results this afternoon! It seems like I have been waiting FOREVER for this day; as my transfer was Feb. 28. I am feeling hopeful and my DH keeps telling me not to get my hopes up, BUT I took another digital this morning and the results showed pregnant; so its hard not to think good things....at least until my beta proves me otherwise!


----------



## Mmleo

i dont want to corrupt any of u ladies but there is no way i'll wait for my beta.In fact am gonna do it many many days in advance,AF w'd be expected btwn 15th-19th but if:witch: isnt here by then,am doing blood work on th15th.,official day was 20th..
michelle hang in there...u'll be just fine.Let us as soon as u get ur results


----------



## Mmleo

michelle01 said:


> SarahAK - I am so sorry for what you are going through. I hope you have friends and family to help support you through this. And hopefully your DH will come around; maybe this is his way of coping with all this. :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Oh Jappygirl - I am sorry that AF started, but like everyone else said, wait till beta!!! I had a friend that had AF for 3 months and was still pregnant! And who knows, maybe by traveling and enjoying time with your DH, it will happen naturally, never give up hope!! :hugs:
> 
> Babydrms - GOOD LUCK today!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Sienna - YAY on being PUPO!!! Fingers crossed for you :happydance:
> 
> Goldy - will be keeping fingers crossed that you get some good frosties to transfer; April is right around the corner!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Mmleo - I know what you mean about being scared to test; the closer it got to my beta (today), the more nervous I got with testing!! Hang in there and think positive!!!
> 
> AFM....my beta is in a little over and hour and will have results this afternoon! It seems like I have been waiting FOREVER for this day; as my transfer was Feb. 28. I am feeling hopeful and my DH keeps telling me not to get my hopes up, BUT I took another digital this morning and the results showed pregnant; so its hard not to think good things....at least until my beta proves me otherwise!

anything yet on ur results michelle?


----------



## michelle01

I got my blood drawn and they said it would be a few hours; just depends on how much blood work the lab has to process, but they start checking for results around 11AM CST, so should know shortly! SOOOOOO anxious....


----------



## babyhopes13

jappygirl76 said:


> Mmleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Well, af just showed up, again only six days after my transfer. This was our last attempt due to finances and of course the emotional toll that it takes, we are no longer pursuing any fertility treatments. I really hope that just being together will be enough to keep me and my husband together, but only time will tell. Best of luck to everyone and may you be blessed with everything you want in life and more!!
> 
> Jappy-am so sorry to hear that..:hugs:u must be really disappointed right now.Do u hve any chance trying naturally at all?dont feel obliged to reply i'll c if i can get the answer from ur signature.
> now am really scared,i'll test tmoro..i wanted to wait until 10dpo but i cant risk it.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi mmleo, I don't mind replying. We are in the unexplained infertility category, so technically there is no reason why we can't conceive naturally, but I just can't keep trying month after month and thinking and hoping. We have been doing this for almost3 years. I think err are just going to focus on us a bit more and travel and just be married. I just feel bad for him because he is only 29 yrs old and I know how bad he wants children. I am just not ready to think about adoption. I might feel different in 6 months our I might not, but for now, no more ttc.Click to expand...

I'm sorry for the BFN, I imagine how you must be feeling. I don't think you have to lose hope. From what you describe, it seems that the problem is with implantation. Did your RE prescribe some implantation tests (for example antiphospholipid antibodies panel) before IVF? If no, maybe you should ask for these type of tests and try IVF again.


----------



## Mmleo

am going nuts..tested ystday,faint positive and now it is gone.It might be too early...i know but am going crazy!!!


----------



## linky

going for egg collection tomorrow, feeling nervous and excited all at the same time
xx


----------



## michelle01

It might be too early Mmleo, maybe test again tomorrow to see if a line appears! But seeing something may be a great sign :)

linky - GL tomorrow!!

I got my beta yesterday, my hcg level was 60 and my progestrone level was 85; so right now its a :bfp: However the average low for where I was at yesterday is 70, so I was a bit nervous about that. The nurse wasn't worried at all because she said my progestrone was high. I go back tomorrow and hoping that the number doubles!!!


----------



## hockey24

Congrats Michelle! That is fantastic news!! Hope those numbers keep doubling up!!:thumbup:


----------



## Goldy

Congrats Michelle... Extremely excited for you, take a day at a time... This is your time!!


----------



## Mmleo

Am so worried,am fighting tears back.I also just did something crazy,just emailed my clinic to check if i can start another cycle right away if this isnt successful.My cervix was/is so hard ysday n tday like AF is on th way but temp usually drops but it is still high(37.2C).

It is so good news from ur side michelle but i didnt doubt u were pg at all.B happy,enjoy it!How high is progesterone supposed to be?


----------



## michelle01

Stay positive Mmleo!! I know easy said then done, but its not over and your temp is high!!! :hugs:

And thanks everyone! I read somewhere progrestrone level average is 32-140, so I am right in the middle!!! When AF starts, it is usually > 5, right around 1 and I am at 85.


----------



## Mmleo

And good luck in the next few days michelle,the numbers will most def double.am trying hard not to test for the next 2-3days.Praying for the strength!


----------



## kate32

Jappygirl & sara Sorry to hear about the BFN & the issues you are both going through. 

Michelle Congratulations! Very exciting. 

I can't wait till my beta tomorrow. I have not & am not going to POAS. If it's negative I don't want the disappointment yet. I am staying positive & in my mind this worked but I'm getting very anxious for the beta. I keep having mild cramping like AF is coming but no severe cramping like I normally get. Also a little nausea & mild breast tenderness. I hope those are good signs.


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Kate! And those signs are very good!!! Will you get your results the same day? I think the most distinct signs for me now is the breast tenderness, along with a lot of dizziness and if I don't eat something when I need too, I start getting nauseated.


----------



## sarah10380

Michelle - congrats!!


----------



## michelle01

Thank you Sarah! Hope all is going well with your pregnancy!


----------



## kate32

michelle01 said:


> Thanks Kate! And those signs are very good!!! Will you get your results the same day? I think the most distinct signs for me now is the breast tenderness, along with a lot of dizziness and if I don't eat something when I need too, I start getting nauseated.

I should find out the same day.


----------



## Lucie73821

:happydance: Congrats Michelle!

Good Luck tomorrow Kate! 

My beta is Thursday. I haven't decided if I'll test or not. If I do, I'll do it Thursday morning before beta. I'm just a nervous wreck right now. :(


----------



## babydrms

Mmleo said:


> am going nuts..tested ystday,faint positive and now it is gone.It might be too early...i know but am going crazy!!!

Keep the faith, just a little longer now. :hugs:



linky said:


> going for egg collection tomorrow, feeling nervous and excited all at the same time
> xx

Good luck!



michelle01 said:


> It might be too early Mmleo, maybe test again tomorrow to see if a line appears! But seeing something may be a great sign :)
> 
> linky - GL tomorrow!!
> 
> I got my beta yesterday, my hcg level was 60 and my progestrone level was 85; so right now its a :bfp: However the average low for where I was at yesterday is 70, so I was a bit nervous about that. The nurse wasn't worried at all because she said my progestrone was high. I go back tomorrow and hoping that the number doubles!!!

Congrats!



Lucie73821 said:


> :happydance: Congrats Michelle!
> 
> Good Luck tomorrow Kate!
> 
> My beta is Thursday. I haven't decided if I'll test or not. If I do, I'll do it Thursday morning before beta. I'm just a nervous wreck right now. :(

Not to much longer, hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## babydrms

Haha - forgot about me! Transferred two perfect blasts yesterday. Been laying in bed...now we wait :coffee:


----------



## Seoul

Michelle- Congrats!! 

Kate- Good Luck tomorrow.

MMleo- I think it is sill too early Ive heard some people don't get the BFP till 9 or10 days pt. 

linky- hope your transfer went well.


AFM I am freaking out. Is 6dp5dt too late for implantation bleeding? I just had a tiny bit of light pink and brown blood when I wiped this morning. When I wiped again there was nothing. I did have lots of cramping yesterday and the day before but today I haven't had any so far but it is pretty early here still only 7:30 am. I am terrified that this is the beginning of my period. now 2 days ago I would not have worried and for sure said it was implantation. I hate the 2ww. I wouldn't freak but on a normal cycle for me it is pretty common to lightly spot for a day or two before AF comes full force. I wish we had a lightbulb or something that would automatically turn on once you become pregnant so that it is obvious uggghhh!! :wacko:

I may opt to test tonight when my hubby comes home but I know they say first thing in the morning is better especially this early. We shall see. 

Good Luck to everyone else!!


----------



## Seoul

babydrms said:


> Haha - forgot about me! Transferred two perfect blasts yesterday. Been laying in bed...now we wait :coffee:

Hope they are nice and sticky!! Get lots of rest!


----------



## sarah10380

babydrms - i can't believe you already transferred, that is great. just relax and let those little beans snuggle in tight. FX'd for you!


----------



## hockey24

Hey Michelle - what day did you have your pink spotting? I'm 8DP5DT and just had some cramping and then very light pink spotting. Normally I spot before AF and my beta is on Thursday - which is about AF time. 

So hoping its not AF coming and just spotting from the progesterone or something.


----------



## babydrms

Hockey and Seoul - i really hope it's late(ish) implantation bleeding, Fx'd!


----------



## michelle01

Hockey - I was 9dp5dt when I had the pink discharge. I freaked out too but now think it was late implantation especially since my beta on Monday was only 60. Keep thinking positive!!!

Babydrms - that is great about your transfer...hope those beans stick!


----------



## Lucie73821

We've decided to test tomorrow, one day before beta. 

Babydrms, sending sticky vibes your way.


----------



## sienna1

Lucie - hoping for the best for you! 

I used to think the physical portion of IVF would be more difficult, but now I see the mental side is ten times more challenging. I'm only 2 days past transfer, and luckily keeping busy with school final projects, but in a week I bet I'll be very unstable. I'm glad we have this forum to share our experiences, only one real life person knows we had a transfer on Sunday (she went through IVF so I trust she knows how weird this post-transfer time is).

Michelle- big congratulations to you!

Kate - good luck tomorrow.


----------



## katrus78

I have a question for the pros on IVF here. My fs told me today they will do assisted hatching on a third day but transfer on 5th day. Is that normal? I thought hatching is done on the 5th day always? Or am I wrong?


----------



## Lucie73821

:nope: Not even a hint of a second line.


----------



## Mmleo

lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust: to u lucie,hockey n seoul,go get those :bfp:'s
babydrms..take all the rest u need,u def need it.,i wish u sticky perfect ones.
seoul-i've decided no testing tday n tmoro.i think i'll do it on friday.,maybe sat if AF isnt here by then.

a friend/client had a baby when i was away durin ER n ET,i still hvent gone to c her baby n am not sure how it'll go..maybe i'll fake cold n make an excuse to go next week when i know where i stand.am really feeling crapy this morning too,either coz AF is aproaching or coz i cant test tday for the fear of a :bfn:
I hope u guys r hving better days than me


----------



## Seoul

katrus78- I also thought that they do the hatching on day 5 but I am definitely no expert I am sure the doctors know what they are doing. 

Lucie- I am so sorry hopefully the blood test will pick something up which kind of HPT did you use if you don't mind me asking? 

Mmleo- I am debating weather to test tomorrow morning or not I will be 7dp5dt I am thinking it should show up if I am pregnant on my FRER pregnancy test. I continued spotting a little bit brighter pink this afternoon and just really bummed about it. I know its not a terrible sign but after so many years of failure when I see blood I freak! I am also not having very good days lately and it doesn't help that hubby has been out of town and since I am unemployed and in a completely different country all by myself I spend a lot of the day practically starring at the ceiling trying to keep busy with stupid tv shows or something since I practically don't want to move to not ruin anything. I hope your days get better too. At least its nice to be able to vent to you guys on this thread. Good Luck with the waiting and I hope AF stays away for the next 9 months!


----------



## Lucie73821

Seoul, I did 2. I had a first response that expired in Jan, figured I would use it. I also did a Walmart brand (tried to buy a FR at Walmart last night but they were out.). 
I have been sitting here for over an hour looking on the internet for stories of bfn before beta, then a positive beta. They exist, but I'm not holding out much hope.


----------



## Seoul

Lucie73821 said:


> Seoul, I did 2. I had a first response that expired in Jan, figured I would use it. I also did a Walmart brand (tried to buy a FR at Walmart last night but they were out.).
> I have been sitting here for over an hour looking on the internet for stories of bfn before beta, then a positive beta. They exist, but I'm not holding out much hope.

Lucie my cousin is a OB/GYN and he says this happens all the time he always tells me to wait for the blood test because sometimes it just doesn't show on the HPT. Hope this is your case! I will keep you in my prayers. The best of luck today!!


----------



## Mmleo

Lucie73821 said:


> :nope: Not even a hint of a second line.

oh lucie.,sorry.when i saw ur post i assumed u were replying to the assisted hatching post.wait for beta.Something will come up tmoro.All the best


----------



## michelle01

Lucie - Don't give up hope! That happened to a girl I work with; she got a negative hpt and when she went for her beta, she got a positive!! And now she has twin girls. Keep thinking positive!

I go for my second beta later this morning; hoping to see that number double!!!


----------



## Mmleo

Seoul said:


> katrus78- I also thought that they do the hatching on day 5 but I am definitely no expert I am sure the doctors know what they are doing.
> 
> Lucie- I am so sorry hopefully the blood test will pick something up which kind of HPT did you use if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Mmleo- I am debating weather to test tomorrow morning or not I will be 7dp5dt I am thinking it should show up if I am pregnant on my FRER pregnancy test. I continued spotting a little bit brighter pink this afternoon and just really bummed about it. I know its not a terrible sign but after so many years of failure when I see blood I freak! I am also not having very good days lately and it doesn't help that hubby has been out of town and since I am unemployed and in a completely different country all by myself I spend a lot of the day practically starring at the ceiling trying to keep busy with stupid tv shows or something since I practically don't want to move to not ruin anything. I hope your days get better too. At least its nice to be able to vent to you guys on this thread. Good Luck with the waiting and I hope AF stays away for the next 9 months!

U know...hving done it a few times i dont advise u to test bfore beta..testing or not,whatever will be will be and ofcoz we want it to be BFP.it only a day,right?hang in there,u've come from far!I totally understand what u feel abt blood though bt it sounds like a good spotting.just a thought..if(God forbid) the spotting doesnt stop,i think u can then test so u can protect the pregnancy.Do i make any sens?

lucie-i was all over the internet looking for positive post abt BFN then BFP and they made me feel better.It is so possible,just wait for ur beta..and all the best!


----------



## hockey24

Michelle - GL today!! Anxious to hear your numbers double!!

Lucie - don't give up - the blood test is the real test and your almost there!! Lots of BFP's come after the blood test. 

Mmleo - I would hold out on testing. It will help keep you sane!! 

Seoul - hang in there!! 

AFM - hoping the spotting stays away today. Had dull cramps all night. Beta is tomorrow and I can't wait. Just want to know one way or the other!


----------



## Mmleo

Thx hockey,i think i'll try my bestest!going up to sat w'd be my ideal!i hope i can manage.sat will be 11dpt


----------



## marie44

Michelle - Congrats!!! So exciting!!!

Mmleo - It sounds like waiting to test is better for you but we all know how hard it is to resist POAS! 

Hockey & Lucie - FX for you on a positive beta!

Seoul - Try to keep busy if you can. It will make the waiting go by faster :) You must be going stir crazy.

Goldy - GL with FET in April!

Linky - GL with ER today!

Katerus - We had to sign consent forms for assisted hatching if needed. They said it would most likely be on day 3 with a day 5 ET. Better chance of twins though :)

AFM - Had ER yesterday morning & got 13 eggs! I'm anxiously waiting for the fertilization report today! My cramping is almost completely gone today so it wasn't as bad as I thought.


----------



## michelle01

I got my results back and my hcg went from 60 to 107, progestrone from 85 to 99.9. They still want me to come back on Friday for another test since it is low. I just hope it continues to go up!


----------



## michelle01

And that is great Marie; 13 eggs!! Hope you get a great report tomorrow.


----------



## marie44

michelle01 said:


> And that is great Marie; 13 eggs!! Hope you get a great report tomorrow.

I hope your #'s keep going up!!
I just got my report. Of the 13 eggs, they performed ICSI on 10 and 7 fertilized but only 5 are "growing nicely." She said probably a Day 3 ET this Friday. I don't know how they know it is Day 3 already but she seems pretty confident. I don't know what to make of this report. I should be grateful there are some good embies left. I have to activate my PMA.


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Marie; me too as I am a little nervous, but I feel like crap, so I am taking that as a good sign. The dizziness is just overwhelming for me this time around and the nausea started in today.

Marie - remember, it only takes 1!! And that report sounds really good; fingers crossed for your embies to continue progressing and GL on Friday!!!


----------



## babydrms

Marie - 13 sounds great!

Michelle - glad your numbers went up, they did almost double...

Lucie - :hugs: sorry that sucks, but there is a chance!

mmleo - You have good sef ocntrol to not test this long. Where and when do you have to go for your OTD?

Seoul - staring at the ceiling dose sound rough. 

Hockey - good luck witht the beta. 

AFM - today is my first day back at work in 1.5 weeks...sooooo tired. The progesterone is just killer.


----------



## marie44

Yes Michelle...feeling like crap is a great sign for pregnancy! Nausea and dizziness (as much as they suck) are great indicators that your body is getting ready for a LO. I know you are excited but still really nervous as it does not feel real yet...but it is :)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hey ladies

Just wanted to let you know I got my BFP today. I truly believe it was my positive thinking that made it work!

Good luck girls!

Baby dust to all

Pink xx


----------



## michelle01

Congrats Pink!!! That is really great news!!! :happydance:


----------



## marie44

Congrats Pink on your BFP!! You have had a great PMA this whole time. It really does make a difference I think. Did you get your results from beta or POAS?


----------



## hockey24

Congrats Pink Gerber!! Fantastic news!!!


----------



## Pink gerbera

marie44 said:


> Congrats Pink on your BFP!! You have had a great PMA this whole time. It really does make a difference I think. Did you get your results from beta or POAS?

Got my result from a poas with the RE. First time I've ever seen 2 lines!

Thanks girls! Wishing you all the best of luck :)

Xx


----------



## Mmleo

congrats Pink!so happy for u!
marie-that's def good news,wishing healthy stick embies n all the best on fri
babydrms-am really trying,i think i'll manage.am still waiting for bbs to b sore bt they arent.i hve to go to Nairobi for OTD!
michelle,ur numbers r going up n up..start enjoying ur pg..when r going back for another test?
AFM,cervix was low on mon n tue n tday went high n temp still high.Good sign i believe.gd night ladies,tmoro


----------



## sarah10380

yay pink!!!


----------



## babydrms

:happydance::happydance:Woohoo Pink!:happydance::happydance:

Mmleo - when is ODT?

So, tired. Night.


----------



## Mmleo

babydrms-my ODT is on th 20th.i hve to say am feeling sick-ish...temp still high,the feeling of AF is gone,i wish it stays like that,but i hope for the best.
GL to u ladies with beta tday.x


----------



## Seoul

hockey- Did you continue spotting? I have been spotting the past couple of days but I guess if it isn't full flow we can and should keep being hopeful! What kind of progesterone are you on I am on the gel and that is what is coming out with blood other than that nothing. 

Michelle- So happy for you its great that beta keeps going up!! I am sure it will continue rising :happydance: Your message about spotting 9dp5dt really made me feel better and even more now that those betas are looking good :happydance:

Mmleo- Keep up hope your symptoms look good and I think you definitely tested too early so stay positive! I am glad I read your message before I went to bed last night I held out and didn't test. Really want to tomorrow which will be 8dp5dt but then I think I've waited this long whats 2 more days going to do. My beta is on Monday and since DH goes out of town Sunday afternoon he wants me to test Saturday or Sunday so he can celebrate with me he said! so sweet to still be optimistic that one! We are only 2 days apart with our transfers I hope we both get our BFP around the same time!! 

Pink- Congratulations!! your positive thinking is inspiring! Really helped me change my attitude today. 

Marie- Good Luck on your transfer hope they are nice and sticky!!

:dust::dust:


----------



## michelle01

I seemed to have caught the stomach flu :( It started yesterday and only got worse; any movement I made I would get sick. I am so worried because I haven't been able to eat anything since yesterday early afternoon. I have been trying to sip on plain water so I don't get dehydrated. I have my 3rd beta tomorrow morning and I just hope and pray that number goes up; feeling kind of nervous that its so low, but trying to stay positive.


----------



## marie44

Michelle - What a horrible time for the stomach flu :( I think drinking a lot of water is a good idea so you don't get dehydrated. Are you sure it is the flu and not pg related?

Mmleo - Sounds like good pg symptoms!

Seoul - Maybe you should wait to test with dh there. It sounds really important that he be there for the moment. I love his optimism. My dh thinks I am pg every month (which is 31 of them now) which is really sweet and helps me to find hope.

AFM - I just sent my dr a long e-mail bc I have so many questions. I think they are supposed to transfer 3 embies if they are not blasts, but 2 if they are blasts. They seem so convinced I will be a Day 3 transfer but how do they know that on Day 1? I wanted to know if they would be trying assisted hatching. I don't know if these are questions for him or the embryologist but I need to know what's going on!!


----------



## michelle01

Marie - I would email them and ask the questions; that is what they are there for! If it is not for them to answer, they can certainly find out.

I am sure its the stomach flu; my stomach feels like someone took a bat to it and I am OK if I do not move around. My sitter and her husband had this, along with my mom, so I am sure I caught it from one of them.


----------



## Mmleo

Hello ladies.How is everyone doing?
I like ur post marie,i can just picture me asking my DH the same questions lol...
sorry michelle,i hope u get better.try that salt n sugar mixture,it is good cure for dehydration 
AFM-u know the tired achey feeling u get when u havnt slept well or slept in a really bad position,that's how i feel tday,on top of that only one bb is tender and a headache...


----------



## Goldy

Congrats Pink !! Excited for you.

Michelle hope u feel better.

Happy testing and plenty baby dust to beta results!


----------



## kate32

Congrats Pink

Feel better michelle, maybe try some ginger ale to settle your stomach. Good luck on your next beta.

Marie it only takes 1. Good luck. 

mmleo those symptoms sound good, good luck on your beta.

Lucie don't give up hope.

I finally got my results back. I did my blood work yesterday but didn't get the results till today. BFP! HCG 221, progesterone 95. Hopefully it doubles tomorrow.


----------



## sienna1

Kate, that is fantastic! I'm so happy for you. Did you have symptoms along the way?

Lucie, do you have more news?

I've decided not to test at home before the beta. Have had too many BFNs in my life and don't ever want to see another one. Will wait until all my work is done on Tuesday then deal with the outcome.


----------



## Goldy

Congrats Kate !! 

Sienna, Mmleo & Lucie...all the best wishes


----------



## Mmleo

congrats Kate!!i hope i hope we follow u guys with equally good news.


----------



## Lucie73821

Just got the call. BFN. :cry: The nurse told me that the Dr. went on and on about how awesome my transfer went and how sure he was that this would work. The Dr. himself told me everything went well. If everything was so perfect why am I not pregnant? :cry:

We will have a follow up apt. tomorrow to see what's next.


----------



## kate32

sienna1 said:


> Kate, that is fantastic! I'm so happy for you. Did you have symptoms along the way?
> 
> Lucie, do you have more news?
> 
> I've decided not to test at home before the beta. Have had too many BFNs in my life and don't ever want to see another one. Will wait until all my work is done on Tuesday then deal with the outcome.

Initially my breast were tender but then tenderness got much better. About 2 days ago they started getting sore again. The past few days I have been fatigued & nauseous. Also the biggest thing I noticed is that I can't lay on my stomach which I normally do. My stomach muscles feel like I have exercised which I haven't since I started IVF. 
I also didn't test prior to my beta but stayed very positive throughout. Good luck on your beta.


----------



## michelle01

Congrats Kate!!! :happydance:

Oh Lucie - I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## sienna1

Lucie, I'm so sorry. It's too much to go through. Hope you get some answers/plan at your appointment.


----------



## Mmleo

ohh lucie,so so sorry:hugs::hugs:,u r in my thoughts.Do u hve someone to talk to?a shoulder to cry on?stay strong x


----------



## marie44

Kate - Congrats! Hope the numbers keep doubling!

Lucie - So sorry, it must be so frustrating when everything went to well. Hope you try again soon and get your well-deserved BFP :hugs:

Mmleo - More good symptoms - feeling achy is definitely a great sign!

Sienna - Glad you decided not to test and enjoy PUPO

AFM - Heard from the dr and he said could be D3 or D5 ET, they won't know until tomorrow. He said assisted hatching will be done on all remaining embies on D3 as that is their practice with everyone. I feel a lot better now knowing blasts are still possible :)


----------



## hockey24

I am out as well. Went for the blood test this morning and before they could call with the negative results, AF showed her ugly face. 

Have an appointment on Monday to figure out the next steps. 

Guess I'm drinking wine tonight!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Hockey I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

I am so sorry hockey :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Bad luck for both of us today Lucie. :cry:

What's your plan? Going for another IVF cycle?


----------



## hockey24

Thanks Michelle - I am glad to see a number of great BFP's on here from the month though - gives me lots of hope that the process can work! Just has to be the right month and the right little embryo!! 

Will be watching to see your numbers continue to climb!


----------



## Lucie73821

hockey24 said:


> Bad luck for both of us today Lucie. :cry:
> 
> What's your plan? Going for another IVF cycle?

I think that is our plan. Our Dr. only does ivf cycles every 3 months so it won't be until May/June. We are considering going to the other RE in town and seeing what he thinks. We have our follow up with our RE tomorrow, and I am really interested to see what he says.


----------



## michelle01

hockey24 said:


> Thanks Michelle - I am glad to see a number of great BFP's on here from the month though - gives me lots of hope that the process can work! Just has to be the right month and the right little embryo!!
> 
> Will be watching to see your numbers continue to climb!

I am a little worried with my numbers being so low and now with this virus thing going on; started with being sick and vomitting and now I have a fever. I just hope tomorrow's number will give me piece of mind!!

Your time will happen; stay positive!! :hugs:


----------



## Seoul

Lucie and Hockey- So sorry I hope you guys are able to start trying again soon! 

Michelle- I hope you start feeling better soon and that those numbers keep rising!

Kate- Congrats that is great news and a great beta. 

AFM I caved this morning and tested! There was the faintest line ever on the FRER so starting to get excited I just hope it continues to get darker. The only thing that worries me is that at 8dp5dt the line should probably be darker I just pray that it continues to progress! Hopefully come Monday my beta will be solid :happydance: I am still spotting but I hope it is implantation and they say it is normal with the progesterone suppositories! It's all in God's hands!


----------



## sienna1

Hockey, I'm sorry about the results. Hope you enjoyed your glass of wine. How is your DH taking it?

If it's no for me then I will also enjoy a few alcoholic beverages and go crazy on exercising. Can't wait to sweat it out in hot yoga again.


----------



## sienna1

Seoul, hoping it gets darker. It's a good start!


----------



## kate32

Lucie & Hockey so sorry to hear about your BFN. Soon it will be your turn. Stay positive!


----------



## marie44

Sorry Hockey :hugs: - Great attitude...I love your optimism and you will be next!

Seoul - Hope the line keeps getting darker!

Michelle - GL Get better soon. Hopefully it is a short flu!

AFM - Just waiting by the phone to see if ET is today or Sunday...nothing like a little suspense :)


----------



## michelle01

Seoul - YAY...I hope you start seeing a darker line! :happydance:

AFM - My 3rd beta is in a 1/2 hour and will get results this afternoon. I am feeling better, but the nausea is not going away; somehow I think this might be related to being pregnant versus the flu thing I had Wednesday/Thursday. I am trying to eat small amounts every few hours and stay hydrated. So excited to get my number today!!!


----------



## babydrms

kate32 - :happydance: Congrats! :happydance:

Lucie - :hugs: This is such a hard process...Maybe a little time will be good. 

Michelle - Goodluck with the beta today!

Mmleo - not too much longer now!

Sienna - I test the day after you I think - Fx'd!!

Sienna - Glad you decided not to test and enjoy PUPO

Marie - so glad you got some solid answers, now jut to kno what day! 

Hockey - :hugs: Sorry the witch already showed. This is all so difficult! Enjoy your wine! (first thing I wanted when I found out too!)

Seoul - I hope the line keeps getting darker and darker!! Congrats!

AFM - Still waiting...:coffee:


----------



## sienna1

Thanks babydrms. How are you, besides impatient for next week to come? Are you testing? My husband is out of town this weekend for a work conference and miss living back in Chicago. We moved to the Bay area last summer, and even though life is good out here I miss living in a real city and having friends nearby.


----------



## Mmleo

Hello there
Hockey-am so sorry to learn ur news,so sad burt good for u,it sounds like u r staying positive.
Seoul-everything crossed for u for darker 2nd line.r testing again soon?or waiting for beta?
Marie-any news yet?what did DH think of the long email u sent him?
Kate-how r u enjoying ur BFP?and how r feeling?what cd or dpt did u hve ur beta on?
Lucie-how r u doing tady?r things getting better at all?i really hope they are.Was ur appt with ur RE tday?
Michelle-sorry ru r still not well.do u think u might need to check in with ur gp?or maybe like u said it all to do with being pg.Hope u feel better n ur beta doubles or triples.


----------



## Lucie73821

Had our follow-up today. It went quite well. We are 75% sure we will do ivf again in June. The Dr. offered to put us on the April/May cycle, but with school (we both teach) ending in May, it just would be too hard for us. 

Good luck to those still waiting to test.


----------



## Mmleo

Me,didnt hve much symptoms tday,i had a bit of cramping that didnt last long at all but was unconfy.Am so scared,i keep checking my cervix to c if it hs dropped,it hasnt yet,my temp is still high(37.1).I learnt something with cervix,for those who rely on that for pg indicator,i w'dnt.at one point i checked b4 i peed,it was so high i couldnt even reach it,when i cheched right after it was way lower.But i'll keep checking anyway,just to c if af is near.I also broke down n cried thinking abt BFN,funny but i felt better after a good long cry.

babydrms-how is ur break?r u still in bed or couch??Hope they stick good,u deserve all the good things to come.x


----------



## michelle01

Got my numbers!! My hcg went from 107 to 223 and progestrone went from 99.9 to 60.4; not sure about the progestrone dropping but the fact that my hcg more then doubled is good. I have an ultrasound scheduled for next Thursday morning.


----------



## hockey24

Yeah Michelle!!

Lucie - what did your doctor say? Will he change any of the protocol?


----------



## Seoul

Michelle- Great numbers I am glad they are going up up up!! :happy dance:

AFM the line was definitely darker and appeared faster today my color blind husband could actually see it which was a good sign since he couldn't yesterday. The only bad thing is that yesterday afternoon I had really dark red blood and this morning also although still not full flow more like when I wipe its there in decent amount sorry TMI. I was really bummed when it happened yesterday but since the line got darker I have to keep up hope! Good Luck to all of you ladies waiting still! I will test again tomorrow morning but at this point the only thing that maters is what the doc says on Monday!! Thanks for all your well wishes!


----------



## babydrms

sienna1 said:


> Thanks babydrms. How are you, besides impatient for next week to come? Are you testing? My husband is out of town this weekend for a work conference and miss living back in Chicago. We moved to the Bay area last summer, and even though life is good out here I miss living in a real city and having friends nearby.

Chicago has been amazing - almost 80 degrees the whole week!! We are puting out our patio furniture for our St. Patrick's Day party tomorrow!! Three years ago it snowed for this party, like a blizzard!! I love global warming, lol. 



Lucie73821 said:


> Had our follow-up today. It went quite well. We are 75% sure we will do ivf again in June. The Dr. offered to put us on the April/May cycle, but with school (we both teach) ending in May, it just would be too hard for us.
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting to test.

I am so glad you got a follow up so quick, it made all the difference for us...Your plan sounds good!!



Mmleo said:


> Me,didnt hve much symptoms tday,i had a bit of cramping that didnt last long at all but was unconfy.Am so scared,i keep checking my cervix to c if it hs dropped,it hasnt yet,my temp is still high(37.1).I learnt something with cervix,for those who rely on that for pg indicator,i w'dnt.at one point i checked b4 i peed,it was so high i couldnt even reach it,when i cheched right after it was way lower.But i'll keep checking anyway,just to c if af is near.I also broke down n cried thinking abt BFN,funny but i felt better after a good long cry.
> 
> babydrms-how is ur break?r u still in bed or couch??Hope they stick good,u deserve all the good things to come.x

Nah, worked Wed/Thurs I was soooooo tired. 



michelle01 said:


> Got my numbers!! My hcg went from 107 to 223 and progestrone went from 99.9 to 60.4; not sure about the progestrone dropping but the fact that my hcg more then doubled is good. I have an ultrasound scheduled for next Thursday morning.

Great HCG!! Did they want to increase your progesterone at all?? Good luck with your u/s!!



Seoul said:


> Michelle- Great numbers I am glad they are going up up up!! :happy dance:
> 
> AFM the line was definitely darker and appeared faster today my color blind husband could actually see it which was a good sign since he couldn't yesterday. The only bad thing is that yesterday afternoon I had really dark red blood and this morning also although still not full flow more like when I wipe its there in decent amount sorry TMI. I was really bummed when it happened yesterday but since the line got darker I have to keep up hope! Good Luck to all of you ladies waiting still! I will test again tomorrow morning but at this point the only thing that maters is what the doc says on Monday!! Thanks for all your well wishes!

Make sure you take it easy until you see the doctor!! Excited for your lines!

AFM - going to test in the morning. Very nervous, wish me luck!


----------



## Seoul

Babydrms- Good Luck tomorrow Best of Luck! [-o&lt;


----------



## Mmleo

Seoul said:


> Michelle- Great numbers I am glad they are going up up up!! :happy dance:
> 
> AFM the line was definitely darker and appeared faster today my color blind husband could actually see it which was a good sign since he couldn't yesterday. The only bad thing is that yesterday afternoon I had really dark red blood and this morning also although still not full flow more like when I wipe its there in decent amount sorry TMI. I was really bummed when it happened yesterday but since the line got darker I have to keep up hope! Good Luck to all of you ladies waiting still! I will test again tomorrow morning but at this point the only thing that maters is what the doc says on Monday!! Thanks for all your well wishes!

Ohhh..great news :happydance: is monday not far if u r spotting red?but again they say dark red is old blood,fingers crossed for everything to well with ur coming 9months.I was gonna test again tady but am not,11dp3dt n 14dpo,let me just wait,the truth is around the corner

babydrms-how many dpt r u?All the best for tmoro.

AFM am at that stage where am scared to test..i might just wait n c what's coming.


----------



## Mmleo

Question for u ladies..hs any of u had AF when still on progesterone?GL to all


----------



## Seoul

Mmleo- Monday seems like an eternity to wait if I have red blood but from previous experience there is not much they can do anyways once you start bleeding all they will do is take your betas. I am on pretty much bed rest I just get up to make some food and restroom and shower other than that I am staying put. It is still just spotting, there are times in the day when i wipe and its completely clean and other times when I freak with the amount but even with a pad it stays completely clean so I am just going to be patient and see what my betas say! I have heard of ladies getting AF with progesterone so if you still don't have it I would take it as a great sign. Good Luck waiting do you think you will test at home the day of or just wait for the docs call?


----------



## Mmleo

Seoul-My patience hs failed me in the past so trying not to give myself orders to follow..am taking it day by day..if i cant handle it anymore i'll test otherwise am here trying not to think abt it(itsnt working).I hope no more spotting...but atleast it sounds ok(bleeding red+cramps=not good)

i am one of those who get AF even on bcp,n once i got them when i was on progesterone only it was a lower dose.


----------



## Lucie73821

hockey24 said:


> Yeah Michelle!!
> 
> Lucie - what did your doctor say? Will he change any of the protocol?

Hockey, we had a nice long conversation with the Dr. Long story short, there's no real reason he could give us why it didn't work. I asked why we didn't do a 5 day transfer, and he said it was because we only had 3 good looking embies on day 3, and he was afraid if we waited until day 5, we could have lost all 3. He did say that if next time we have at least 5 good looking embies on day 3, he would do a 5 day transfer. He also told us that he really doesn't see a difference in success rates at his clinic between day 3 and day 5. As for protocol changes, the only thing he said he'd do differently is maybe reduce my Follistim dose a bit, so I don't hyperstimmulate.


----------



## babydrms

BFN for me too. Ugh.


----------



## Mmleo

babydrms said:


> BFN for me too. Ugh.


hi there..am so sorry to hear that :hugs:...how many dpt r u?maybe am wrong but it feels like it is way too early to test.sorry again


----------



## babydrms

5dp5dt - which is early but FRER's are sensitive as low as 4 mIU, good to test 5 days before missed period - which would be today. Sometimes you just know.


----------



## Mmleo

am sorry u feel that way but am sure it is the fear of history repeating itself(totally understandable).A bit of positivity will get u thru this 2ww.Give it a few more days.When is ur ODT?I'll c if i can buy FRER on line,they sound good


----------



## babydrms

ODT is Wednesday, or I can wait until Thursday.


----------



## kate32

Seoul - that looks very promising. Good luck on Monday.

Michelle - looks like things are progressing well. My Dr. said progesterone levels can vary. 

Babydrms - don't give up hope. 

mmleo - hopefully the spotting goes away, stay positive. My first beta was on 9dp5dt & then 11dp5dt. 

I got my 2nd beta results (11dp5dt) HCG increased to 507 & progesterone 125. 
This is just starting to feel real, after so many BFN's in the past. I have been very tired & still having bloating, likely from my OHSS. I had stopped drinking the gatorade but I think I will start again. My other symptoms are mild nausea, breast tenderness, & very bad gas pains the last 2 days in the morning that wake me up from my sleep but after about 15 minutes go away. 

I hope we see some more BFP's soon! Good luck to everyone who is still waiting for there beta.


----------



## Mmleo

babydrms-our betas r close,4-5 days will/can make a huge difference,dont give up yet.
I've just read somewhere that progesterone could delay AF,so i've decided monday morning i'll go for blood test and i think am ready for whatever happens now.i need to stop unnecessary medication,my face is full of spots n that's not me...


----------



## marie44

Lucie - Yea for june! My dr says the same thing about 3d vs 5d et that there is no difference in success rates but you'd think there would be?

Michelle - great beta, let us know what the dr says about the progesterone.

Seoule - Sounds like a bfp! Are you still on bedrest from ohss or are you just being extra cautious? I was told to continue all of my normal activities (except heavy lifting, aerobics, bd or hot baths). Every dr is different.

Babydrms - hang in there :(

Mmleo - I typed that e-mail to my doctor, not dh (i think it must have been a typo lol). I did ask dh all of those questions & he had no idea what i was talking about. He thought er and et happened on the same day and was confused why we were leaving the clinic so early after er! He is useless to talk to about this stuff bc he has no clue! I was told af would come normal time with prog.

AFM-had 2 embies transferred on d3 yesterday but they did AH before et. He called the grade ok but gave me no specific grade (8 & 7 cell). Probably no frosties but not confirmed yet.


----------



## babydrms

I did not get my period until two days after I stopped the progesterone...Then it was a rough one.


----------



## Lucie73821

babydrms said:


> BFN for me too. Ugh.

:hugs: So, so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Rosmuira

Babydust


----------



## michelle01

Babydrms - so sorry, but maybe too early to test, don't give up hope! My dr did not increase my progestrone since I am in the normal range. I am also having more symptoms...my boobs are so sore now and having nausea throughout the day. Guess I will see where my levels are at Thursday.

Kate - great level increase, when is your u/s?

Good luck to all those testing this week and for all the BFP so far!!!


----------



## Seoul

babydrms- I had a 5dt as well and I tested for the first time at 8dp5dt with a FRER and I can tell you there is no way anything would have shown up before 8dp5dt the line was sooooo light. Now at 10dp5dt the line is about the same color as the reference line so keep thinking positive!! I also read that the average day for getting a positive is 8 to 9 days pt. Good Luck!!!

marie44- It's kind of both the doctor had told me two days of strict bed rest but he also told me to take it real easy the next two weeks. I have had two m/c so they are being really careful with me.

So the line definitely is nice and dark now a lot more than yesterdays but the bleeding is worse :nope: I went out last night for dinner and this morning had bright red blood then I went to church this morning and I could just feel it at the church the funny thing though I wiped twice a lot of red blood and then nothing! and I have had barely anything since. So tomorrow first thing I go to the doctors and we will see what he says. I am really hoping it doesn't end up being a chemical or a m/c i guess I have to be thankful I got this far on the first IVF cycle. 

Good Luck to all you other ladies waiting! :dust::dust:


----------



## Seoul

Im afraid I now have cramping and bleeding :( I feel like crap! This seems so cruel to get a positive and then all this bleeding :( Unfortunately I don't see my Hcg levels rising for much longer! :cry: Why does this have to be so complicated :growl mad: Just needed to vent not even my DH is around to hear me out!


----------



## Mmleo

hi there.R u on progesterone?the reason am asking...i was given some injections(progesterone higher dose than suppositories) to give myself just in case i start bleeding before ODT.How long do u hve to wait to c ur doc?


----------



## Seoul

Im on the vaginal gel progesterone and they didn't give me shots I tried calling my doc saturday with no luck My appointment is tomorrow morning so hopefully that won't be too late.


----------



## Mmleo

seoul-am so sorry.,i really hope it wont be too late.How bad r the cramps?is the bleeding increasing?i really cant imagine what u r going thru


----------



## Seoul

Mmleo- Ive definitely had worst cramps thats for sure and the bleeding has not really increased it is weird because It is inconsistent I have a decent amount and then nothing for a few hours then a good amount again. Still not really getting much on a pad just when I go to the restroom and wipe which lately seems like it is every 5 minutes. Also the cramps come and go I will be fine for an hour and then ill have ten minutes where I feel like period cramps. I know my sister had bad cramps through her first trimester but she didn't really bleed so I don't know I guess everyone is different! And I am more prone to freaking out because of my previous two m/c's.


----------



## Mmleo

so sorry..i hope the day goes faster then..n dont leave until the doc gives u something for it.Did u manage to talk to DH?


----------



## Mmleo

how r things going seoul??better i really hope..


----------



## kate32

michelle01 said:


> Babydrms - so sorry, but maybe too early to test, don't give up hope! My dr did not increase my progestrone since I am in the normal range. I am also having more symptoms...my boobs are so sore now and having nausea throughout the day. Guess I will see where my levels are at Thursday.
> 
> Kate - great level increase, when is your u/s?
> 
> Good luck to all those testing this week and for all the BFP so far!!!

Hi Michelle, 
my u/s is April 2. Can't wait to see if 1 or 2 took. When is your first u/s?


----------



## Pink gerbera

kate32 said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Babydrms - so sorry, but maybe too early to test, don't give up hope! My dr did not increase my progestrone since I am in the normal range. I am also having more symptoms...my boobs are so sore now and having nausea throughout the day. Guess I will see where my levels are at Thursday.
> 
> Kate - great level increase, when is your u/s?
> 
> Good luck to all those testing this week and for all the BFP so far!!!
> 
> Hi Michelle,
> my u/s is April 2. Can't wait to see if 1 or 2 took. When is your first u/s?Click to expand...

Hi you too!

My u/s is April 4th I'm super excited but also just trying to take each day at a time.

I've had some cramping but I've read that's normal, have you guys had any? 

My boobs are def sore now but mostly I'm getting very bad wind! Nice!! Sometimes it's painful trapped wind :( 

Hope you're ok?

Can't wait for more BFPs :)

Xxx


----------



## sienna1

Seoul, hope you get good news tomorrow.

Babydrms, Lucie, and Hockey, how are you doing? Hope you are dealing with the good things in your life and regrouping.

I'm 7dp5dt and haven't tested but becoming very antsy. I want to know!!! Today cramps have gotten stronger, but it could be AF on its way. I think I'm a stronger person for having gone through this crazy process.


----------



## Seoul

Just got back from the doctors he said he hasn't lost hope and gave me a progesterone shot that hurt like hell. I am supposed to have another one tomorrow but my DH isn't here to help me and I can't inject my butt by myself so I have to go back in tomorrow :( He says its not completely unusual when your on IVF to even have almost a period like flow sometimes he says the progesterone should help stop the bleeding so that we can see if the embryo is developing and not risk the uterine lining thinning. So I am still waiting and hoping. Bleeding was a lot more intense this morning so now I just wait for beta levels to come in a couple of hours and we will see. I feel terrible saying it but at this point I am not even upset about loosing the pregnancy I am just tired and sick of the whole process I am so exhausted physically and mentally! Anyway hope all you other ladies are having better days I will keep praying for you all!


----------



## Seoul

Well I got the call and got my BFP :happydance: My beta is 117.9 which is good the nurse said so we will continue to monitor the bleeding and hoping really hard that it stops and this little one continues growing :)


----------



## Mmleo

Congrats seoul!:happydance: and really hope ur bleeding stops.

AFM just taken 2 more test tis morning and there is not even a ghost line:nope::(..let me see what comes out.,i was so tired of this as well,i am sad but it isnt the end of the world.I'll let u know of what comes out of the b/w.Good luck to u all


----------



## Seoul

Thanks Mmleo- Sorry about your negative it is so stressful and frustrating I know. A friend of mine sent me this quote today "Courage doesn't always roar. Sometimes courage is the quiet voice at the end of the day saying, "I will try again tomorrow."~M. Radmache It made me feel a little better about all the years of trying I have had hope it helps you! 

Do you think you guys will try IVF again? Good Luck with your appointment and I hope you get your BFP sometime soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Seoul congratulations!!! Yey xxx


----------



## Goldy

Congrats Seoul!!!..


----------



## Mmleo

BFN for me ladies.thx so much for ur encouraging words..We are definitely doing another one as soon as we can.My clinic said the earliest is after one month.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## sienna1

Mmleo, I'm sorry to hear about the result. So much to get through, it's amazing we've all made it through one cycle. The next one will hopefully be less stressful. Take care.


----------



## michelle01

Kate - My ultrasound is this Thursday, March 22.

Seoul - CONGRATS!!! How exciting :happydance:

Mmleo - I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## marie44

Seoul said:


> Just got back from the doctors he said he hasn't lost hope and gave me a progesterone shot that hurt like hell. I am supposed to have another one tomorrow but my DH isn't here to help me and I can't inject my butt by myself so I have to go back in tomorrow :( He says its not completely unusual when your on IVF to even have almost a period like flow sometimes he says the progesterone should help stop the bleeding so that we can see if the embryo is developing and not risk the uterine lining thinning. So I am still waiting and hoping. Bleeding was a lot more intense this morning so now I just wait for beta levels to come in a couple of hours and we will see. I feel terrible saying it but at this point I am not even upset about loosing the pregnancy I am just tired and sick of the whole process I am so exhausted physically and mentally! Anyway hope all you other ladies are having better days I will keep praying for you all!

Congrats Seoul on the BFP!! I was forced to give myself my own PIO injections as dh and all of my friends chickened and the clinic was closed by the time I was to start. It is possible with a mirror to give them to yourself if you have to. I watched a few youtube videos on women doing it themselves and their techniques and I have the HUGEST fear of needles but it beats driving back and forth everyday. Just a thought :)

Sorry Mmleo :hugs: I'm happy you're trying again right away :)


----------



## pinkgirl713

Hi. I am new here on this site and it's my first time posting. I'm 30 years old now and I started my fertility journey maybe 5 years ago. Had a fresh IVF which failed and then a frozen 3 embryo transfer which was successful and I have a beautiful 18 month old son. We immediately started trying for baby 2 after our son was born and nothing ever happened. I have Hypothyroidism so I'm always on synthroid for that. In December I had a fresh IVF cycle again since I didnt have any frosties left over. That cycle failed but I had 6 frosties. I had a FET in January which also failed with 2 embryos transferred. We took a month break to make sure my hormones were under control since my thyroid level spiked a bit. On Friday 3/16 we had a 2 embryo FET again. The embryos are blasts so I am waiting until Sunday for my beta now to see if this is our miracle cycle.

The hardest part about all of this is hearing people say "give it time" and everyone around me gets knocked up within 1-2 months and here I am still waiting 1.5 yrs later again.


----------



## pinkgirl713

Mmleo said:


> BFN for me ladies.thx so much for ur encouraging words..We are definitely doing another one as soon as we can.My clinic said the earliest is after one month.
> 
> How's everyone doing?

I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## pinkgirl713

Seoul said:


> Well I got the call and got my BFP :happydance: My beta is 117.9 which is good the nurse said so we will continue to monitor the bleeding and hoping really hard that it stops and this little one continues growing :)

Congratulations! So happy for you. :happydance:


----------



## hockey24

Congrats Seoul! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!

Mmleo - I'm sorry! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Goldy

Mmleo - am sorry but on the bright side we can still buddy up for next cycle..

Pinkygirl - welcome and hope your journey is not too long!! The good part of all this is you can vent all you like and we all understand.

Michelle - best of wishes for your ultrasound!


----------



## kate32

Pink gerbera - I also had cramps. They are better now. 

mmleo sorry about your bfn

seoul - congratulations!


----------



## pinkgirl713

Goldy said:


> Mmleo - am sorry but on the bright side we can still buddy up for next cycle..
> 
> Pinkygirl - welcome and hope your journey is not too long!! The good part of all this is you can vent all you like and we all understand.
> 
> Michelle - best of wishes for your ultrasound!

Thank you so much. I'm hoping my journey of STC ends soon. It's been a long road already. lol. 

I really hope your FET works for you with your beautiful frosties. Good luck! Cant wait to stalk you. :haha:


----------



## Mmleo

am ok guys..still waiting on AF to show her ugly face,then i'll hve permission to hve a beer.
Goldy-when r u starting ur next cycle?coz i think the earliest i can do is apr-may...i just couned days and it so close..am so happy!!!


----------



## Mmleo

SarahAK-How are things with you?i really hope u r ok..u've bn in my thoughts.:hugs:x


----------



## sienna1

Today had beta and just got the great news. It's positive, with a level of 77. Last night I did a hpt and saw a second line for the fist time since starting this crazy tttc process 2 years ago. I'm in shock! It feels weird to not be able to share at this point.

Hope everyone is doing OK.


----------



## marie44

Congrats sienna! So happy to see another BFP on here!

Mmleo - hopefully you can enjoy that beer soon & gear up for next cycle!


----------



## Seoul

Sienna1- Congrats on your BFP! 

Good Luck to all the ladies still waiting! 

AFM I am waiting for the dreaded call from my doc. I had to go in today because I was bleeding and cramping pretty badly up till now it was either bleeding or just cramping but not both really but today after my progesterone shot I started gushing and the cramping came right after :cry: So now I just wait to see what my beta comes in at but with all the bleeding and cramping I am no longer too hopeful. I don't understand how all my tests come back clear but I keep having m/c's it is so frustrating! DH is out of town and it seems like I am completely alone with everything. Sorry just had to vent I will update once I hear from my doc.


----------



## sienna1

Seoul, this must be so hard on you. All of this is very isolating. We're here for you to vent, let us know how it goes. At least you can try again with the frosties. Take care.


----------



## Seoul

So confused but excited I guess. My beta today was 289 so it more than doubled in 48 hours. I don't understand the bleeding and cramping! I will continue praying and hoping! I've read about cases where women bleed and cramp and everything is fine but its hard to believe when it is happening to you! Thanks for all of you that have me in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## michelle01

Congrats Sienna; that is great news! :happydance: How many DPT were you with your beta?

Seoul - that beta looks good; fingers crossed for you :hugs:

I have my ultrasound tomorrow; nervous and excited! Just want to see something to reassure me all is good. Starting out with lower beta numbers I have been more nervous.


----------



## Mmleo

sienna-Congrats!!How nice to hve more BFP's!Stay blessed and enjoy it.

michelle-GL tmoro,am sure everything is fine,let us know how it goes

seoul-i think it good news that hcg is increasing,it shows that regardless of whats going on the lito one's is/are stronger.Things will be fine.

AFM-AF showed up tday..n am relieved in a way..am not sure i can handle anymore of 2ww..unless i ignore all the NO SWIMMING,NO DRIVING,NO WORK OUT...this 2ww was the worst..maybe coz it was my 1st ivf...i hope

babydrms-how r things going?did u test again or waiting for ur beta?

marie-good luck n pliz keep busy somehow..2ww is a killer

lucie-r u ok?


----------



## marie44

Mmleo - Glad AF showed up & you can try again. Why "No Driving"? I never heard of that. I guess every dr has different orders. 
I am staying very busy during the 2WW. It's probably the best thing fior me since I tend to worry if I have downtime.


----------



## Mmleo

marie44 said:


> Mmleo - Glad AF showed up & you can try again. Why "No Driving"? I never heard of that. I guess every dr has different orders.
> I am staying very busy during the 2WW. It's probably the best thing fior me since I tend to worry if I have downtime.

Dr says when we drive our pervic muscle is in a position blah blah blah...sorry i dont remember what he said ,i just remember dont do this dont do that..how many dpt are u?


----------



## Mmleo

i've just seen the answer from ur signature..when r u testing?baby dust..


----------



## marie44

Mmleo said:


> i've just seen the answer from ur signature..when r u testing?baby dust..

I am testing Tuesday 3/27 (in 6 days!). I just got a call from the nurse about my bw yesterday & my projesterone level is 23 which she said is good & I need to continue the PIO injections at the same dose. I don't think I can even POAS anyway since my DTP is 6 days before AF is to come anyway. How are you holding up?


----------



## pinkgirl713

Ladies im so so sorry, i wish there was something i could say or do to take your pain away i know how devastating it is. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sienna1

Michelle, yay for the ultrasound tomorrow. How many weeks are you now?

My beta of 77 was on 14dpo, trying not to worry and just see how it goes tomorrow at the follow-up blood test.


----------



## sienna1

Marie, next Tuesday will get here. I also had my test on a Tuesday and the last 2 days were the hardest. My "symptoms" were also ones that are caused by progesterone and estrogen, so I had a hard time telling what was real and what was because of the drugs.


----------



## sienna1

Mmleo, you seem to be handling this as well as can be expected. Before I knew what the outcome was I just wanted to be put out of my misery. It felt like my IVF cycle lasted 3 months, since I started bcp since New Year's Eve. I was just ready to know and move on with life. Take care of yourself!


----------



## marie44

Sienna - You must still be in shock! Beta #'s sound good! 
I really have no symptoms, i feel better than ever which is strange, my progesterone symptoms have vanished, i'm trying not to obsess & just be positive :)


----------



## Pink gerbera

Oooh Michelle looking forward to your u/s news :) xx


----------



## michelle01

Sienna - Thanks; I am nervous, excited and anxious today, my appt is in about 2 1/2 hours from now. I think I am 6 weeks today. My first beta was 60 and that was at 18dpo and I was worried, but my numbers were doubling, so that is all they cared about and didn't seem worried. Your number is great!!! With my last pregnancy at this time I had so much nausea it was awful, and this time around I barely have any. I hope it stays that way! I keep pushing on my boobs to make sure they still hurt :haha: it just doesn't seem real yet to me. I am sure after todays appt it will become very real; I just hope to see something! Good luck with your next appt and hope your numbers continue to increase!!!

Mmleo - :hugs: to you...and you have a very positive attitude; that is great thing going forward. I am sure your next cycle will be your time!


----------



## kate32

Sienna: Congratulations!
Seoul: glad your numbers keep going up. Hope you're doing ok.
Michelle: good luck on your u/s.


----------



## pinkgirl713

So today is 6dp5dt and I went in for my beta 3 days early because I got a definitely positive right away on a FRER. My beta today is 42. I balled my eyes out when I saw the 2nd line yesterday and called DH to come look at it too. I guess for us third cycle is a charm. 

I'm so sad to see BFN's and i feel awful it wasnt better news. I'm so sorry. My heart breaks for you and I know all to well how painful it is seeing that after all the constant Dr appts and procedures. I'll be praying for all of you to get pregnant soon.


----------



## michelle01

That is great pinkgirl; CONGRATS!!! :happydance:

I went for my u/s; all we could see was a teenie tiny black dot in my uterus! She said it could still be too early and my hcg could still be too low. She did say she saw 1, so I was estatic to hear that and got to see him/her. I will get my hcg results tomorrow and find out when I have to make my u/s appointment for next week.


----------



## Mmleo

Congrats pinkgirl..happy 9months!


----------



## sienna1

Pinkgirl - Congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## sienna1

Hockey - How are you doing? Are you having the fibroid issue taken care of soon?


----------



## babydrms

Michelle - exciting report!

Pinkgirl - Congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## hockey24

sienna1 said:


> Hockey - How are you doing? Are you having the fibroid issue taken care of soon?

I'm doing well. Still a little sad and disappointed now and again but trying to keep on that moving forward path. :thumbup: Had an MRI the other night to get a better picture of the fibroid(s). What an experience that was! Yikes!!:wacko: Otherwise, surgery is scheduled for April 24th. Won't know until the week before how the MRI came out but it will be interesting to see if its just 1 fibroid or a cluster. 

Sienna - Congrats on the beta!!! :happydance::happydance: Did you have another test today? How did that come out?


----------



## babydrms

Oh geez, I feel ya Hockey on the MRI - I have a clotting disorder and pervious stroke damage so I have to get MRI's with and without contrast every six months (on my brain - so thankfully I don't have to go in the tube as far). Thankfully they have given me something to relax before it, or I think I would have freaked out. 

I have seen a number of fibroids in my time, and people whom have had myomectomies, but I don't know if any of them have had the "robotic" one. Are they going to use a Divinci Machine to do it? Our OB's have just started using these routinely in these type of procedures and are really excited with the results. Good luck with your procedure!


----------



## sienna1

Hockey, I'm going to ask a stupid question. What is a robotic myomectomy? I'm hoping that you overcome this health issue and have a good outcome with your next cycle.

I did have a 2nd test today. Good so far - beta almost doubled from 77 to 144 and both estrogen and progesterone increased. I had 2 day5 blastocysts transferred, and it seems like 1 implanted. 

I'm going to resolve to be positive. The last two years have been so difficult, I'm going to enjoy this day by day. TTC has involved too much drama: DH had surgery for varicocele repair in November 2010, we worked with two fertility centers, I went Clomid crazy in the fall, had a polyp removal surgery in February, and of course tons of waiting and sad times. Not to mention being told we'd freeze all the embryos on day 10 of stimming since my estrogen was so high (thank goodness my doctor took a risk and I didn't get OHSS).

I'm grateful for having found BnB and getting through the last 3 months. Thank you ladies for sharing your stories and helping make this a safe place to vent.


----------



## babydrms

Sienna - so glad you have resolved to have a PMA, your right it is so hard after so much disapoointment to try and let go and enjoy the BFP. I swear sometimes it is the women on BnB which have gotten me thorugh these rough times - so thank you to you too!


----------



## sienna1

Seoul, how are you doing? Is the spotting done?


----------



## Seoul

sienna1 said:


> Seoul, how are you doing? Is the spotting done?

Sorry I've been MIA. Bleeding is better but still have light pink spotting. I go in tomorrow once again and he will check my levels once more. I am not sure what to make of all this. Today I seem to be having OHSS like symptoms I guess that is a good thing. The cramping stopped but the bleeding is still there so really confused still. I am hoping it isn't an ectopic pregnancy otherwise I feel normal just nauseous here and there and of coarse boobs are pretty sore. Hoping this bleeding is nothing serious and that it stops soon! 

Pinkgirl- Congratulations on your BFP :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

Hockey - I have had a myomectomy surgery back in 2008 which they cut me open for; I had a bunch of fibriods in my uterus. It was a long recovery, but in 2010 I had surgery with a robotic machine to remove cysts and 2 polyps, which was a much better recovery then being cut open. Its amazing how far they have come with technology! Good luck next month!! I am sure everything will go smoothly and be successful!

YAY sienna; those numbers are great :)


----------



## hockey24

The robotic myomectomy is 5 small incisions in the abdomen rather than 1 large incision. They do the surgery with these little robotic arms and a camera rather than the surgeon actually going in with his own hands. Very high tech. The recovery time is much less than the traditional myomectomy though its still the same recovery time for the uterus regardless (3 or 4 months). I'm hoping this does the trick and when we come back in August for IVF #2 - we get that BFP!!!

And I agree with you ladies on this website!! I don't know how I would get through TTC without it. Its my learning tool, its where I vent, its where I'm sad or happy. Its the only place that I feel people really understand what I'm going through. Without it, I would be lost!! :wacko:

So glad to see all the BFP's this month for IVF! It just continues to give hope! And for those that it didn't happen this month - keep reading the stories of success because it can happen, just waiting for the perfect little egg!!:flower::flower:


----------



## pinkgirl713

michelle01 said:


> That is great pinkgirl; CONGRATS!!! :happydance:
> 
> I went for my u/s; all we could see was a teenie tiny black dot in my uterus! She said it could still be too early and my hcg could still be too low. She did say she saw 1, so I was estatic to hear that and got to see him/her. I will get my hcg results tomorrow and find out when I have to make my u/s appointment for next week.

Thank you so much and congrats to you as well.  So exciting!!!!


----------



## pinkgirl713

Mmleo said:


> Congrats pinkgirl..happy 9months!

Thank you. I'm so sorry. I wish there was something I could do to give you a BFP and have a healthy baby. Big Hugs.


----------



## pinkgirl713

sienna1 said:


> Pinkgirl - Congratulations on your BFP!

Thank you so much. 



babydrms said:


> Michelle - exciting report!
> 
> Pinkgirl - Congratulations on your BFP!

Thank you. We are thrilled. Praying everything goes wonderful at 2nd beta now. 



Seoul said:


> sienna1 said:
> 
> 
> Seoul, how are you doing? Is the spotting done?
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA. Bleeding is better but still have light pink spotting. I go in tomorrow once again and he will check my levels once more. I am not sure what to make of all this. Today I seem to be having OHSS like symptoms I guess that is a good thing. The cramping stopped but the bleeding is still there so really confused still. I am hoping it isn't an ectopic pregnancy otherwise I feel normal just nauseous here and there and of coarse boobs are pretty sore. Hoping this bleeding is nothing serious and that it stops soon!
> 
> Pinkgirl- Congratulations on your BFP :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm so sorry about the bleeding and cramping. I hope everything is okay. When do you go in to get checked? Keep me posted please. 

and thank you. i hope you are okay though. :-( That is really scary.


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats to those with BFPs. I'm sorry I haven't been on much lately, been a bit down. :(


----------



## babydrms

Lucie - :hugs:, was it your first cycle?


----------



## Lucie73821

Yes babydrms, it was our first ivf. I guess I never let myself consider the fact that it wouldn't work.


----------



## Seoul

Well unfortunately my little one didn't make it. My levels went way down from 289 to 37. Trying really hard to stay positive I just don't understand why I keep loosing them :( Oh well we shall try with the frosties whenever I am ready again. Good Luck to everyone hope to keep hearing good news from you all.


----------



## sienna1

Seoul, I'm truly sorry. You are a strong woman to go through repeated losses. Hoping you and your husband have a support system. Sending you a huge virtual hug.


----------



## sienna1

Lucie, I was also an elementary school teacher. I know your kids at school will keep you busy until the right time for your next cycle. Are you and your husband coping together?


----------



## marie44

Seoul said:


> Well unfortunately my little one didn't make it. My levels went way down from 289 to 37. Trying really hard to stay positive I just don't understand why I keep loosing them :( Oh well we shall try with the frosties whenever I am ready again. Good Luck to everyone hope to keep hearing good news from you all.

Sorry Seoul :hugs:
Your body went through a lot with the ohss so maybe an FET cycle is just what you need. It should be a lot easier cycle physically & mentally for you.


----------



## babydrms

Lucie73821 said:


> Yes babydrms, it was our first ivf. I guess I never let myself consider the fact that it wouldn't work.

I feel like for me, we dealt a lot better with the first cycle failing but when the second did we were just devastated. Figuring statistics, yada yada yada - second cycle with more embies :shrug:. It is never easy. 



Seoul said:


> Well unfortunately my little one didn't make it. My levels went way down from 289 to 37. Trying really hard to stay positive I just don't understand why I keep loosing them :( Oh well we shall try with the frosties whenever I am ready again. Good Luck to everyone hope to keep hearing good news from you all.

:hugs: Such a rollercoaster for you. Have you had a thrombophilia panel? Just a suggestion, sometimes it can give answers for repeat losses. I hope you and DH are doing ok.


----------



## Goldy

am so sorry Seoul. 

Lucie and babydrms you are so right. You honestly never think that it would never work.. IMAGINING the shortcut of the journey of the embryo... the only job they have to do is implant. There is no more travelling thru the tubes....For goodness sake all you have to do is implant... and it fails. 

I guess when the time comes it will work thats my hope now


----------



## michelle01

Seoul - I am so sorry :hugs: This entire process is so emotional and your body goes through so much. Hopefully when you are ready again, that it will be your time!!


----------



## hockey24

Oh Seoul, I'm so sorry! :hugs::hug::hugs: I hate this process, its so emotionally frustrating.


----------



## sienna1

Marie, Tuesday's almost here. Hang in there!


----------



## Seoul

babydrms said:


> Lucie73821 said:
> 
> 
> Yes babydrms, it was our first ivf. I guess I never let myself consider the fact that it wouldn't work.
> 
> I feel like for me, we dealt a lot better with the first cycle failing but when the second did we were just devastated. Figuring statistics, yada yada yada - second cycle with more embies :shrug:. It is never easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Seoul said:
> 
> 
> Well unfortunately my little one didn't make it. My levels went way down from 289 to 37. Trying really hard to stay positive I just don't understand why I keep loosing them :( Oh well we shall try with the frosties whenever I am ready again. Good Luck to everyone hope to keep hearing good news from you all.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Such a rollercoaster for you. Have you had a thrombophilia panel? Just a suggestion, sometimes it can give answers for repeat losses. I hope you and DH are doing ok.Click to expand...

We did have a thrombophilia panel everything is normal :( We had all the major tests done even genetic screenings and they can't seem to find a reason. Friday I go back in to the docs since this is a new doctor over here he may suggest some other tests. We will see. I am just terrified that this is going to keep happening over and over again :( 

I am just starting the heavier bleeding now that I stopped all progesterone :( So feeling kind of crappy but hubby is back so that has helped a lot and just ready to move on and try again. Thanks for everyones support! How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## marie44

sienna1 said:


> Marie, Tuesday's almost here. Hang in there!

I just want to know already! I'm not feeling too positive since I have no pg symptoms but no AF yet either. I have AF-like cramps for 3 days now which could be good or bad. 

Goldy - I had to have a long discussion with dh about the embryos implanting thing a few days ago. When I came back from ET, he hugged me and said "Honey, you're pregnant" and kept saying things like that. He thought it was a done deal and didn't understand why I have to go for a blood test to confirm. He thought it was to see if I mc or not. I explained that even though logically, there is no reason why they can't implant (& ours were hatched from AH already too) but sometimes, they just don't. I miss him being so positive & I should have just went along with the I'm pregnant thing!


----------



## babydrms

Marie - The second time, my DH treated me like I was pregnant the whole time cheering on the beans to implant and snuggle in. I don't know if it was good or bad because he was devastated when things didn't work out. :shrug:

Well, we will find out tomorrow what the next step is...:coffee: I have never felt so impatient in myy life - all this waiting is killing me!


----------



## Mmleo

hello ladies.Am so sorry,bn away for a few days now...an my dh left my laptop at home..so hvnt bn able to use the internet since.x

so sorry seoul,i cant believe ur lito one didnt make it...i hope u get the greatest news sometime soon.

Babydrms,am not so sure bt i think ur signature says bfn..it that's so,am so sorry abt that..i wish there was more we could do for each other.
AFM am still enjoying not thinking abt testing,symptoms..am not even sure i want to try so soon...i might give us 2months break instead of 1.

Marie-gd luck with 2ww,almost there and baby dust.x


----------



## marie44

I know Babydrms, i worry dh will be devastated bc he's been so convinced i'm pg. He won't allow me to even talk about what if it didn't work. GL at ur appt! I'm sure fet will be a lot easier at least physically.


----------



## Goldy

Marie44~ when are you testing? Best of wishes


----------



## michelle01

Good Luck today Marie!!! Hope you get a call with your BFP :)


----------



## marie44

I had my bw done this morning & they are supposed to call with the results this afternoon. I'll be at work with no dh around so I hope I can hold it together here if I get bad news. I've had AF cramps for 4 days now but no bleeding so I don't know what is going on. I'm kind of glad work is so hectic right now & is keeping my mind off of it. Thanks for all the baby dust everyone! You can never have too much!


----------



## marie44

Just got my BFP!!! So excited!!! I hope there are more BFP coming this cycle or next for everyone else!!!


----------



## sienna1

Hi Marie,
That's wonderful! Congratulations!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

YAY Marie!!! CONGRATS :happydance: I bet your DH is just as happy and excited too!


----------



## marie44

michelle01 said:


> YAY Marie!!! CONGRATS :happydance: I bet your DH is just as happy and excited too!

Yes, DH is so excited. He did give me a big "I told you so" as his PMA was through the roof the entire time as mine was lacking at times.


----------



## hockey24

Congrats Marie!!! That is an awesome beta number!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## kate32

Seoul said:


> Well unfortunately my little one didn't make it. My levels went way down from 289 to 37. Trying really hard to stay positive I just don't understand why I keep loosing them :( Oh well we shall try with the frosties whenever I am ready again. Good Luck to everyone hope to keep hearing good news from you all.

So Sorry Seoul. Hope you're doing ok. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## kate32

Congratulations Marie!


----------



## Pink gerbera

Congrats Marie great news :) xx


----------



## Goldy

Congrats Marie... Excited for you!!


----------



## Goldy

Best wishes Michelle on your U/s today.


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Goldy; things did not seem to go so well. I am waiting for my levels to come back this afternoon, but right now I am confused more then anything. Last week when I went in, the tech said she saw a small sac, but nothing else. Today, another tech said she did not see anything more then last weeks results; and even showed me on the screen. Now they are questioning if they even saw a sac. I am supposedly 7 weeks tomorrow and they should see something, including a heartbeat, but there is nothing. I am devastated, upset and confused!!


----------



## Mmleo

michelle01 said:


> Thanks Goldy; things did not seem to go so well. I am waiting for my levels to come back this afternoon, but right now I am confused more then anything. Last week when I went in, the tech said she saw a small sac, but nothing else. Today, another tech said she did not see anything more then last weeks results; and even showed me on the screen. Now they are questioning if they even saw a sac. I am supposedly 7 weeks tomorrow and they should see something, including a heartbeat, but there is nothing. I am devastated, upset and confused!!

hello michelle,the way ur beta is increasing i think things sh'd be fine.i do hope u c a heart beat soon.x


----------



## michelle01

Mmleo said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Goldy; things did not seem to go so well. I am waiting for my levels to come back this afternoon, but right now I am confused more then anything. Last week when I went in, the tech said she saw a small sac, but nothing else. Today, another tech said she did not see anything more then last weeks results; and even showed me on the screen. Now they are questioning if they even saw a sac. I am supposedly 7 weeks tomorrow and they should see something, including a heartbeat, but there is nothing. I am devastated, upset and confused!!
> 
> hello michelle,the way ur beta is increasing i think things sh'd be fine.i do hope u c a heart beat soon.xClick to expand...

Thank you! Today's levels should be a good indication of what is going on; should get those within an hour or so. If they went down, well, then that explains what is going on, if they have increased, then I will more confused then anything.


----------



## marie44

Michelle - sorry for what you are going through, it does sound confusing. I guess they will know more when you get you bw results. I wonder if it could be the equipment or maybe bc it implanted late. Hopefully you get some answers soon. Everything crossed for you!


----------



## michelle01

Talked to the nurse, my hcg went to 3631, but they suspect a molar pregnancy. Basically it mimics pregnancy, but there isn't anything there. Right now I feel so numb and empty :cry: They want to review it with the dr tomorrow, but will most likely bring me in monday for an u/s with him and if he thinks that is what it is, then a d&c will be scheduled.


----------



## marie44

Michelle - So so sorry :hugs:

I'm holding onto hope that it is not a molar pg as they haven't confirmed it yet. You must feel so horrible facing that possibility. FX that there is an embryo in there. You don't deserve this.


----------



## sienna1

I'm so sorry Michelle. This is so upsetting, plus waiting for doctor to review and check again would make anyone impatient. I wish there was something we could do. :hugs:


----------



## pinkgirl713

Michelle and Seole I'm so so sorry. I wish there was something I could do. Praying for you both. 

Marie, congrats on your bfp. Sounds like your dh knew all along. 

Praying and hoping all of you in the 2ww get bfps and the pregnant women have a healthy 9 months


----------



## pinkgirl713

marie44 said:


> Just got my BFP!!! So excited!!! I hope there are more BFP coming this cycle or next for everyone else!!!

I think you are having twins :happydance:


----------



## Seoul

michelle01 said:


> Talked to the nurse, my hcg went to 3631, but they suspect a molar pregnancy. Basically it mimics pregnancy, but there isn't anything there. Right now I feel so numb and empty :cry: They want to review it with the dr tomorrow, but will most likely bring me in monday for an u/s with him and if he thinks that is what it is, then a d&c will be scheduled.

I am so sorry Michelle I hope that it isn't a molar pregnancy. There is nothing worse than going to an ultrasound and having them doubt what they see. That is the moment you realize you won't be satisfied and at ease until you are holding your baby. With my first m/c they said they saw a heartbeat even showed me a flutter and then said oh maybe it was never a heartbeat it is the worst feeling in the world. I really hope that this isn't the case I will definitely have you in my prayers. Feel free to vent and make sure to cry and let it out it is the only thing that helps. 

Marie Congrats on your BFP. 

Pinkgirl thanks for your prayers we really need them. 

AFM I had my follow up with the doc today. My uterus and ovaries are all back to normal :cry: I was so sad to see that. I am waiting for my next period to come which with me we never know so it could be 4 weeks it could be 5 months. Sucks but after that we will start FET. I have my in laws in town so I haven't had time to think much which is good and bad. But to vent a little I got so mad at DH today after my appointment. The in laws were with us cause the doctor is in downtown so we figured we would sightsee after that as we are walking out of the hospital I started crying I haven't cried since Saturday when I found out because they are here Ive been really holding it in and DH tells me don't cry just think of something happy so you don't cry. I go excuse me I have been really good about not crying haven't been able to grieve so that they don't feel bad just give me a freaking minute to get it out. He immediately apologized. Anyways that is my rant I hope all you other ladies are doing well.


----------



## michelle01

Oh Seoul, I am so sorry for you too! I really hope you get your cycle in 4 weeks so you can try again! 

I am waiting for the nurse to call me this morning; I suspect they will have me come in on Monday for the doctor to do the u/s so he can figure out what is going on. From what I have read on the medical sites, molar pg is very rare and in fact if it is that, I cannot try to concieve again for one year; the risk of the tumor/cells coming back is very high. They will have to monitor me for the year with regular blood tests to make sure the hcg doesn't increase. I have never dealt with something so difficult before; my DH is being supportive, but he keeps saying we can try again. I don't know if I can emotionally do this again; at least right now I cannot make that decision.


----------



## Goldy

Michelle it is not over yet. How do you feel. Sometimes your inner feelings matters. Hang in there before making decisions. I would think that those numbers are normal at this time. 

Praying for you today


----------



## Seoul

Oh Michelle I really hope that isn't the case! Your DH wants it to be ok so badly and I truly think they don't understand why it has to be so complicated. Just remember this is also very hard on him. Other than you he is the second person that has cared the most about that child, I always try to remember that because it is easy to take it out on them no ones pain not even his is going to be bigger than yours but he is the closest its going to get. Only you will know when you are ready to try again but try to stay positive it still isn't over. As long as those numbers are rising as they should you shouldn't loose all hope the machine they use as well as many different things can have different effects on what they see in the embryo. I ready a story of a lady who was told something similar and they had scheduled a D&C and all she skipped the D&C because of some party or something and when she went back and did an ultrasound there was the sac the baby and a beating heart. Don't lose all hope! I will be praying for you! Going through all of this sucks and I hope that it turns out well for you.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## michelle01

The nurse called and the doctor thinks its just an abnormal pg; I don't understand how that is possible if my hcg levels are continuing to rise. How can they make that decision; I am so confused. If it is a molar, I can understand and that would explain the rising hcg levels.

They want me to come in Tuesday for another u/s and if they don't see anything, they have me scheduled for a d&c on Wednesday at the hospital.


----------



## hockey24

Oh Michelle, I'm so sorry your having to go through this and having to continue to wait through the weekend for any answers. I've never heard of a molar pregnancy but I pray its not that - especially with a year to wait to try again.:hugs::hugs:

Seoul - :hug: I hate it when my DH tells me to suck it up and put on that happy face and I've never even had the BFP so I can't even imagine how difficult it is for you right now. I'm sure I missed the postings - but what is going on that could take your period so long to come back?


----------



## Mmleo

michelle01 said:


> The nurse called and the doctor thinks its just an abnormal pg; I don't understand how that is possible if my hcg levels are continuing to rise. How can they make that decision; I am so confused. If it is a molar, I can understand and that would explain the rising hcg levels.
> 
> They want me to come in Tuesday for another u/s and if they don't see anything, they have me scheduled for a d&c on Wednesday at the hospital.

oh michelle...am so sorry,i really hope ot isnt what they suspect..and i wouldnt do the d&c..i w'd wait n c what happened,i've heard of drs making those mistakes many man times...i hope it is good news for u michelle.BIG HUG!


----------



## babydrms

Michelle - I really hope everything turns out ok and if it is not a viable pregnancy that you don't have to wait a year. :hugs:


----------



## marie44

Michelle - Praying they see something tuesday on the u/s

Seoul - Sounds like no one is giving you any time or space to grieve. The in-laws would be the last ones i'd want around when i was coping. You should make sure you have some alone time to sort things out in your head. You'll feel so much better.


----------



## Seoul

hockey24 said:


> Seoul - :hug: I hate it when my DH tells me to suck it up and put on that happy face and I've never even had the BFP so I can't even imagine how difficult it is for you right now. I'm sure I missed the postings - but what is going on that could take your period so long to come back?

I do not ovulate regularly so I go months without a period. I have practically been on Clomid for the last 5 years to help with that and before that I was on BC. So I just have to be patient.


----------



## hockey24

Seoul said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> Seoul - :hug: I hate it when my DH tells me to suck it up and put on that happy face and I've never even had the BFP so I can't even imagine how difficult it is for you right now. I'm sure I missed the postings - but what is going on that could take your period so long to come back?
> 
> I do not ovulate regularly so I go months without a period. I have practically been on Clomid for the last 5 years to help with that and before that I was on BC. So I just have to be patient.Click to expand...

So if you transfer frozen embryos - do you have to go through a normal cycle and ovulate? How frustrating!!


----------



## Seoul

hockey24 said:


> Seoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> Seoul - :hug: I hate it when my DH tells me to suck it up and put on that happy face and I've never even had the BFP so I can't even imagine how difficult it is for you right now. I'm sure I missed the postings - but what is going on that could take your period so long to come back?
> 
> I do not ovulate regularly so I go months without a period. I have practically been on Clomid for the last 5 years to help with that and before that I was on BC. So I just have to be patient.Click to expand...
> 
> So if you transfer frozen embryos - do you have to go through a normal cycle and ovulate? How frustrating!!Click to expand...

I guess they will give me meds to thicken the linking to where it needs to be. I am bummed though the doc says two months before we can try again. Ugghhh I am so sick of waiting. I guess it could be worse though just have to continue to wait.


----------



## Mmleo

Hello ladies.Just got back from a mini holiday.,and i came up with a a decision(i think)..will just give it a break for a few months and if nothing happens will can try another IVF july-august..i hvent decided yet,i could wake up tmoro n i want to try again...

Congrats on BFP marie!!really good news.

how r u michelle?


----------



## michelle01

Seoul - sorry you have to wait a few months; waiting is always the hardest part! :hugs:

Mmleo - I feel the same way you do; I need a break after this ordeal! I am pretty down right now. I decided I wanted a second opinion before doing a D&C Wednesday and the only way I would get that is going to the ER; so I did that last night. I spent 4 hours there, they ran blood work and did an ultrasound (both ways) to see if it was ectopic. Needless to say, my levels went from 3631 on Thursday to 3500 last night and nothing was seen on the u/s. So now my body is recognizing that there is something wrong; I was cramping very badly yesterday. 

Needless to say I am relieved it is not a molar pg, but still pretty bummed and depressed that it turned out this way. I almost wish it did not work rather then having to go through yet another surgery this week. And I don't even know at that point, how long I will have to wait to try again, or if I can. I have had so much happen the past 2 years, with surgeries, cycsts, polyps, now this :(


----------



## Mmleo

michelle01 said:


> Seoul - sorry you have to wait a few months; waiting is always the hardest part! :hugs:
> 
> Mmleo - I feel the same way you do; I need a break after this ordeal! I am pretty down right now. I decided I wanted a second opinion before doing a D&C Wednesday and the only way I would get that is going to the ER; so I did that last night. I spent 4 hours there, they ran blood work and did an ultrasound (both ways) to see if it was ectopic. Needless to say, my levels went from 3631 on Thursday to 3500 last night and nothing was seen on the u/s. So now my body is recognizing that there is something wrong; I was cramping very badly yesterday.
> 
> Needless to say I am relieved it is not a molar pg, but still pretty bummed and depressed that it turned out this way. I almost wish it did not work rather then having to go through yet another surgery this week. And I don't even know at that point, how long I will have to wait to try again, or if I can. I have had so much happen the past 2 years, with surgeries, cycsts, polyps, now this :(

am so sorry michelle...it is unfair that u had to go thru that...i wish u strength to go thru these hard times,and wishing u better outcome next time around.:hugs::hugs:

ov test was positive tday,will try still n c if anything will happen,but am not really relying on it..but i've got nothing to loose.Again...am v sorry,i wish there was more i could do to make u feel better michelle.Good luck with whatever they need to do to help.x


----------



## Goldy

Am so sorry Michelle. You are in the most depressing situation.. Praying you are able to move past all this.


----------



## kate32

I'm so sorry Michelle that you are going through this. Good luck with the surgery this week & hopefully you can start trying again soon.


----------



## babydrms

michelle01 said:


> Seoul - sorry you have to wait a few months; waiting is always the hardest part! :hugs:
> 
> Mmleo - I feel the same way you do; I need a break after this ordeal! I am pretty down right now. I decided I wanted a second opinion before doing a D&C Wednesday and the only way I would get that is going to the ER; so I did that last night. I spent 4 hours there, they ran blood work and did an ultrasound (both ways) to see if it was ectopic. Needless to say, my levels went from 3631 on Thursday to 3500 last night and nothing was seen on the u/s. So now my body is recognizing that there is something wrong; I was cramping very badly yesterday.
> 
> Needless to say I am relieved it is not a molar pg, but still pretty bummed and depressed that it turned out this way. I almost wish it did not work rather then having to go through yet another surgery this week. And I don't even know at that point, how long I will have to wait to try again, or if I can. I have had so much happen the past 2 years, with surgeries, cycsts, polyps, now this :(

:hugs:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Michelle

I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## sienna1

Michelle, it was so smart of you to get a second opinion. How did today go? Thinking of you and hope everything goes as well as it can.


----------



## Seoul

michelle01 said:


> Seoul - sorry you have to wait a few months; waiting is always the hardest part! :hugs:
> 
> Mmleo - I feel the same way you do; I need a break after this ordeal! I am pretty down right now. I decided I wanted a second opinion before doing a D&C Wednesday and the only way I would get that is going to the ER; so I did that last night. I spent 4 hours there, they ran blood work and did an ultrasound (both ways) to see if it was ectopic. Needless to say, my levels went from 3631 on Thursday to 3500 last night and nothing was seen on the u/s. So now my body is recognizing that there is something wrong; I was cramping very badly yesterday.
> 
> Needless to say I am relieved it is not a molar pg, but still pretty bummed and depressed that it turned out this way. I almost wish it did not work rather then having to go through yet another surgery this week. And I don't even know at that point, how long I will have to wait to try again, or if I can. I have had so much happen the past 2 years, with surgeries, cycsts, polyps, now this :(

So Sorry Michelle miscarriages really suck. Was this your first pregnancy ever? I know it is a stupid thing to say and I hated hearing it but there is some truth to it at least you know you can get pregnant and that it can happen. More pregnancies than we think result in miscarriages. It absolutely sucks and I really hope you never have to go through this again. Make sure you give your self time to grieve In my opinion and having gone through this 3 times the moment you see that positive you become a mom regardless of the outcome so make sure you grieve your loss that is the only thing that helps and make sure you lean on your DH through all this like I said before he is the second person who loved that little one the most! Good Luck with everything and you will know when you will be really to try again my Uncle who is a OB/GYN says that after the D&C most women get pregnant really fast it is something about the procedure that helps with implantation sometimes. For me it was true I got pregnant within 2 months of the D&C but unfortunately mine was not a good outcome. Good luck with all of this and if you ever need to vent feel free to message me! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hi all

Michelle I appear to be experiencing similar to you :(
Went for my u/s today.

Nurse said the baby is too small and the tiny heartbeat is too slow.

She said it looks unlikely this will work for us :(

Devastated doesn't cover it :(

Pink x


----------



## marie44

Pink - I'm so sorry for you :hugs:

Is it possible it can catch up, maybe it was late implanting? What did they say is the next step? Another scan to see if it is growing? I don't know how they can be so sure yet. Think positive. I'll say a prayer for the little one.


----------



## michelle01

Sienna - they moved me to friday at 4:30pm. I was not happy about that, not to mention a different hospital not close to me. I just want to get this over with!

Seoul -Thanks, I do have a son who will be three in July. I hope that after this things work out. They told me it could be up to eight weeks for a cycle after the procedure.

Pink - I am so sorry, I hope they are wrong. Are your levels going up? And maybe marie is right, the baby needs more time. :hugs:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Went for a second opinion today who said the same - outlook not good.

So that's it then - I just have to sit and wait for it to be over :(

I'm devastated :(


----------



## Seoul

Pink gerbera said:


> Went for a second opinion today who said the same - outlook not good.
> 
> So that's it then - I just have to sit and wait for it to be over :(
> 
> I'm devastated :(

I am so sorry Pink This really sucks! Hope you have a good support system feel free to vent and like I told Michelle make sure you give your self time and space to grieve. :hugs::hugs: Feel free to vent any time.


----------



## Goldy

Pink gerbera said:


> Went for a second opinion today who said the same - outlook not good.
> 
> So that's it then - I just have to sit and wait for it to be over :(
> 
> I'm devastated :(

So sorry Pink:hugs:


----------



## Mmleo

:hugs:So sorry Pink


----------



## babydrms

So sorry Pink :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

I had my d&c on Friday evening; the procedure itself went quickly, but its the recovery part I am not dealing well with. Even though I have to be at work today, I am so exhausted and feel like crawling under my desk to sleep. It really wipes you out, makes you so extremely tired and with no energy. I have pain meds, but really cannot take them when I have to drive home today. I am glad it is over with so I can finally move on from this. The dr thinks it was something genetic and was gonna have some testing done, based on what comes back, he said he may have me come in for some testing before I start another round of IVF.


----------



## hockey24

I'm so sorry Michelle! Definitely going to be some grieving time and you are completely allowed. How long does the doctor think you'll need to wait before you can try IVF again?


----------



## Goldy

:hugs:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Michelle I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope you start to feel better soon so you can move on.

I'm back with RE tomorrow to see what I'm doing next, I think a D&C may be on the cards for me too :(

Pink x


----------



## Mmleo

michelle01 said:


> I had my d&c on Friday evening; the procedure itself went quickly, but its the recovery part I am not dealing well with. Even though I have to be at work today, I am so exhausted and feel like crawling under my desk to sleep. It really wipes you out, makes you so extremely tired and with no energy. I have pain meds, but really cannot take them when I have to drive home today. I am glad it is over with so I can finally move on from this. The dr thinks it was something genetic and was gonna have some testing done, based on what comes back, he said he may have me come in for some testing before I start another round of IVF.

:hugs:


----------



## Mmleo

I cant imagine what u ladies are going thru..hang in there.

Ystday we actually discussed adoption with dh..we r still gonna try IVF and naturally but am not sure i want to be stressing abt this for 10yrs,we were blessed once,it can happen again,either way we r going to look into it.


----------



## hockey24

Mmleo said:


> I cant imagine what u ladies are going thru..hang in there.
> 
> Ystday we actually discussed adoption with dh..we r still gonna try IVF and naturally but am not sure i want to be stressing abt this for 10yrs,we were blessed once,it can happen again,either way we r going to look into it.

We've actually started talking adoption as well. Trying to decide whether to try donor eggs or just skip right to adoption. Both are incredibly expensive and carry different risks. :flower:


----------



## michelle01

hockey24 said:


> I'm so sorry Michelle! Definitely going to be some grieving time and you are completely allowed. How long does the doctor think you'll need to wait before you can try IVF again?

Thank you! I do need time to grieve and heal. I have to wait until my next cycle and probably can start the cycle following that. They are doing chromosome testing from what they took with the d&c and based on that, I may have to have more testing done before my next cycle. I am hoping no later then July I can start again.


----------



## michelle01

I am sorry to hear you may have to have a d&c as well Pink! I would definitely take at least 5 days off from it; my nurse told me after 2 days I should be OK. That was NOT the case; I needed at least 5 and a week would have been even better. :hugs:


----------



## Goldy

:hugs:How are you doing Michelle and Pink. My heart goes out to you


----------



## Pink gerbera

Got my d &c today. Terrified......


----------



## marie44

Pink - must be so horrible. :( Emotionally & physically. I pray you will have the strength to heal from this dreadful day. Did they say how long you have to wait to try again?


----------



## michelle01

I am sorry Pink. Give yourself time to rest & heal...in a week, you will feel much better. :hugs:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Thanks ladies

The D&C went well but it's been hard emotionally.

Thanks for all the support and kind words. Think we're gonna do the next cycle in August, I will be a mummy and have my baby :)

"it'll all be ok in the end, if it's not ok, it's not the end"

Pink xx


----------



## Rosmuira

Aww honey I am do sorry


----------

